# Sailnet Members from around the world Please say Hi!



## FormerAdministrator

Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. It's always nice to see where SailNet members are located!


----------



## bnunez

Corpus Christi, TX area


----------



## Sailormon6

Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## genemcw21206

Cape May, New Jersey


----------



## ricekrgr

Lake Michigan; Sheboygan, Wi.


----------



## windship

Buzzards Bay, Ma. Cape Cod and the islands and Rhode Island.


----------



## bubb2

new york here


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*we are currently in the caribbean*

we are currently in the caribbean


----------



## Shortman

*Downeast Maine*

Downeast Maine, Pearson 34


----------



## adaddison

*Cruising Area*

Puget Sound and waters of British Columbia


----------



## wwilson

Chesapeake Bay and Atlantic Coastal


----------



## Dave A

Chesapeake Bay out of Rock Hall. However I am planning to spend this summer on a slow cruise of New Jersey and Hudson River areas.


----------



## sailortjk1

Chicago: Southern Lake Michigan


----------



## paulk

Long Island Sound


----------



## kms

Puget Sound


----------



## Irwin32

*Ok*

Irwin32, who no longer owns an Irwin, sails the Great Lakes, usually Lake Michigan.


----------



## Tree

Prince William Sound (South Central Alaska)


----------



## sneuman

Bangkok, Thailand


----------



## TrueBlue

Our local playground is Narragansett Bay, but cruise regularly to island and port destinations along southern New England and beyond.


----------



## gstraub

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## duffer1960

*Great Lakes...*

Based out of Lake Erie. Some trips to Lake Huron.


----------



## locrian13

Lake Michigan...Racine, WI, to be exact.


----------



## JayCarver

Chesapeake Bay, out of Herrington Harbour North.


----------



## aclosereachaway

Washington State resident, sailing Florida registered boat in Buzzards Bay, Mass when I'm in school, Chesapeake Bay during the summer, and the Keys whenever possible...thank God for trailer sailor's!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Long Island Sound for pleasure... Leewards for work. (should that be the other way around?)


----------



## Sasha_V

Sasha here.
Mostly cruising around Melbourne Australia in a 26foot Endeavour, though ranging afield a bit as crew on other poeple's boats around the country.


----------



## kokopelli9

coastal North Carolina


----------



## awayocean

San Diego CA.


----------



## offline2004

Chesapeake Bay, Herrington Harbour South


----------



## mary jewell

Leaving Guam in a few weeks, heading to Yap and Palau


----------



## henryk

Originally from Poland at the moment living in Kelowna , British Columbia and learning to sail on Lake Okanagan


----------



## bubb2

Dave A said:


> Chesapeake Bay out of Rock Hall. However I am planning to spend this summer on a slow cruise of New Jersey and Hudson River areas.


Dave If you are comming up the Hudson, stop in to see us summer. Tarrytown Marina slip 72. Just north of the Tappen Zee Bridge.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Home grounds are the south shore of Long Is, NY. Frequent cruises downeast. Occasional cruises south (Bahamas and Caribbean)


----------



## Maine Sail

*Maine*

Maine


----------



## Artwerke

Lake Texoma, soon Corpus Christi area


----------



## Trami

Ventura, California
Formosa/Puvieux 47 Ketch


----------



## jhnblngr

lake grapevine--grapevine texas


----------



## catamount

(1) Maine, (2) the rest of New England, (3) Canadian Maritimes


----------



## Grumpy#3

*checking in*

Fort Myers, Fl.,*Down Easter 32 Moments Notice*


----------



## LaceyKay

Fort Myers, FL


----------



## jimthom

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## PBzeer

*East Coast*

Starting out this spring on the Chesapeake Bay, then the East Coast with the seasons.

John


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Bay - Middle Atlantic


----------



## nauticalrich

*nauticalrich*

Sailing out of Bridgeport CT., Long Island Sound on my Oday 31, the sloop Jill E.


----------



## Jim H

*Portland, Oregon*

We sail out of Portland, Oregon, on the Columbia River on our C&C 27. We also cruise in Puget Sound.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Southport, NC


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Mead, Nevada


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Home sailing area*

Minnesota and Wisconsin lakes and rivers, including Lake Superior.


----------



## cmendoza

Haverstraw, NY


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Mediterran - Adriatic Sea


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Jacksonville - Orange Park, FL


----------



## TSOJOURNER

botany bay ,sydney australia


----------



## figgenshu

Pittsburgh, PA


----------



## jfranta

*jfranta*

San Carlos, Sonora, Mexico


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Honolulu HI


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*lake superior*

We are from Lake Superior but are in Marathon, Fl right now. We will begin our trek back to Lake Superior in a couple weeks, we hope to be back sometime around the end of june or when the ice is off the lake, whichever is first!!
Scott & Cyndi Perkins
sv chipahoy
www.geocities.com/svchipahoy


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Puget sound*

Puget Sound


----------



## gaha_1

*were I sail*

Gaha_1 Lake Erie on a 1977 bayfield 25'


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Indonesia - Java & Sumatra so far


----------



## velero

*Velero*

Chesapeake Bay - Galesville MD. With my eyes toward Puerto Rico.


----------



## otez

The Majestic Hudson River


----------



## katytoo

I sail my Cape Dory 26 out of Sandusky Bay on Western Lake Erie. Home is in Warren, Ohio.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Great Lakes, Lake Erie, Lake Huron
USVI & BVI


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Puget Sound and the San Juan Islands.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Cheaspeake Bay


----------



## jemsea

Gloucester, MA now, moving to Maine this summer


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Kezguy*

Florida Keys and Bahamas


----------



## Sonofasonofasailor

New England primarily Mass Bay, Cape & Islands.
Melbourne FL.


----------



## MimiSan

Hi all sailors, I am in Singapore.


----------



## kpalmer

Lake Ontario


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Check-in*

On the hard on the Chesapeake.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Pacific Northwest


----------



## breezeway

Seneca Lake, New York Fingar Lakes


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Checking In*

Cruising area is the Lower Neuse River, Pamlico and Albemarle Sounds, out of Oriental, NC


----------



## dbrandt6

*Lake Michigan, Pentwater, MI*

Snug Harbor Marina


----------



## redcorvette1995

Lake Ontario


----------



## csilva

Callao, PERU


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Michigan - Charlevoix, Michigan


----------



## mikeronie

Southern California


----------



## Rickm505

*cruising area*

Intracoastal Waterway (east coast)

Melbourne, FL


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruising Area*

Lake Michigan out of Muskegon MI


----------



## ChefRobert

*On the Beach*

Presently undergoing a major refit for the first time in 8 years since launching the "Gypsy Rover". The hull is presently a completely empty shell. Just finished relining the anchor locker with rubber matting and painting the complete hull interior a semi-gloss white. Next job is the installation of the engine and shaft.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Erie, Pennsylvania


----------



## ShrfuZen

S/V Zen, Islander 29:

Northern CA, S.F. Bay Area.


----------



## philinboone

Rathbun Lake Iowa


----------



## Lufelia

Scandinavia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Jacksonville, FL
St. Johns R


----------



## PTPierce

*Cruising Area*

Hampton Roads, VA


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Homeport*

Ocean City NJ


----------



## jorapazu

Sailing out of Venezuela


----------



## jkamer39

Fall 2004-Spring 2005 it was the AICW from NC to Marathon, FL.
This summer - out of Sandusky Bay on Lake Erie- Still to come: Chicago to Mobile Bay, soon I hope.
Jack


----------



## Tonga Fiji 2006

South Pacific: and looking for other cruising families to meet Tonga Fiji this year, possibly also Vanuatu and on to Aust in October November


----------



## auckland

Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I am currently in school.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Uuuh... it's still the practice place for us. Tee hee.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Ozark, Missouri for home waters. South Flordia as vacation time adds up!


----------



## pbrotherton

Puget Sound


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Carolina Coast*

I am trying to get started. Just retired and want to find an escape. Always looking for good advice.


----------



## CS271409

Lake Huron sailing out of Bayfield Ontario


----------



## eds928gt

Chesapeake bay.


----------



## John Cooper

Anyone else out there sailing the chesapeake bay near Deltaville?
John Cal 2-27 Urbanna


----------



## Radicalcy

*Chesapeake and Rappahannock*

Urbanna, and Deltaville,Virginia. One boat in each. 
Larry Wilson
Columbia 8.7 "AllAboutMe"
Columbia Sabre "Wild Swan"
Boat Photo at: 
http//pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/radicalcy/detail?.dir=adae&.dnm=4897.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## GordMay

*cruisin' grounds*

Lake Superior, out of Thunder Bay, ON.
Bahamas, out of Ft. Lauderdale, Fl, and Staniel Cay, Exuma.
Gord May
formerly s/v "Southbound"


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake


----------



## OzSkye

Melbourne, Australia


----------



## wine1959

*Saint Joseph Bay, Port St Joe, Florida*


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sunshine Coast ,BC-East Vancouver Island


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Marathon Fl New Orleans LA Corpus Christi TX


----------



## yachtvalhalla

Southeast Asia. Home base is Langkawi, Malaysia. Presently in Phuket, Thailand for extended refit until approx Sep 06


----------



## HenkMeuzelaar

The Vanuatu archipelago has been Rivendel II's cruising grounds in the South Pacific since July 2000.

During the "dry season" (May thru Ocotober), when we run Project MARC (Medical Assistance to Remote Communities) , the central base of operations for participating cruising vessels is in the Sakao island anchorage (Maskelyne group, SE Malakula). This year, the 3-masted schooner bark "S/V Alvei" "S/V Alvei"







" will enable larger volunteer teams to participate than during the previous 5 years. The August and September expeditions still have openings for a few volunteers with technical and/or educational skills. Volunteer application forms can be found on the Project MARC website.

When we return to our home in the Rocky Mountains (Summit Park, Utah) during the cyclone season, Rivendel II remains dry-berthed in the Port Vila boatyard.

Henk & Nelleke Meuzelaar 
Project MARC founders & directors


----------



## camaraderie

Currently Bahamas.


----------



## jpouchet

Southern California coming out of Dana Point, CA and the Dana Harbor.

JP


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Crusing Area*

Valparaiso Coast Chile


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*tampa bay area*

we hail from clearwater florida (no we are not scientologist). boats: pearson 422 + dink, sea ray laguna 18, and alum john boat. our primary cruising grounds are the tampa bay area but also include talbot island(jax) all the way around to st. andrews bay(panama city).


----------



## PigletUK

*PigletUK*

We are in the UK, North Coast area.


----------



## mfeene01

*Houston, TX*

Houston, TX


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Jcount57
We sail our Rafiki37 out of Bay City Mi on Lake Huron and Lake Michigan. Waiting for SPRING!!


----------



## Wind-Borne III

We are from Toronto and this is our fifth year cruising in the Caribbean


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Corpus Christi, Tx


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Inland lakes of Alberta and B.C. (Canada, eh!)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Aegean Sea Rulzzzzz!

(I love the fact that I have my country's flag on my posts! Hi, I'm new here!)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*North Carolina*

Pamlico River, Pamlico Sound and points south.


----------



## fcampbell1

Chilean waters, Chile, South America


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Great Lakes,lake Ontario Home Base,thousand Islands,gulf Of St Lawrence,expanding Further East Of Moon West Of Sun....great Website!!!!!! Bill


----------



## TADIAS

Charleston, SC


----------



## RichardElliott

*Cruising Area*

South Puget Sound, Puget Sound and British Columbia.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Norman, NC this year. Myrtle Beach, SC next year.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Champlain, Vermont


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Puget sound,Washington


----------



## triton104

*triton104*

Long Beach, Ca.


----------



## Cap'n Jack

*Hi*

Hi Group.

I cruise a 1977 Islander 28 from Blaine, WA. i also like to do a lot of diving and underwater photography all over the world.

Check out my blog:
Optical Ocean


----------



## FULMAR

*Cruise Area*

South of France, Corsica Spain to Gibralter


----------



## Neicy

Charleston, SC 
Dufour 31


----------



## eryka

*cruising area*

Chesapeake Bay (currently)
former = N. Lake Michigan
future = Caribbean (we hope soon!)


----------



## RogerConrad

*Sail la Vie*

Southern Manitoba, Canada


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Dallas area from Lake Texoma to Lake Whitney and all lakes in between


----------



## haffiman37

Langkawi, Malaysia


----------



## murkehaze

*G'DAY from Oz*

Hi I am a sailnet member from Bundaberg in Queensland Australias tropical coast just saying hello. We will be in the USA at the end of may we will be sailing the keys then over to the Bahamas? see you on the water!!!! Usually we cruise Great Barrier reef Whitsundays down to Fraser Island we hope to get lost in the Pacific eddy!!!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I'm currently in San Diego, and have a 48 foot steel cutter which I built in VIrginia. I've sailed as far as Guam, and will be sailing to NE Florida aftere the 2006 hurricane season. The Jax area will be my new home port.


----------



## jagfire69

Lake Lotawana Missouri


----------



## Pointboat

*Waiting for SPRING*

Lake Huron


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Weather Permitting May-October*

Mass / R I All around New England


----------



## StarShine

*Sailing areas*

Western South Dakota and Lake of the Woods (Minnesota, Manitoba, and Ontario) with random cruises as the occasion arises Towed her down to KW Florda a couple of Octobers ago to sail down there for a month.

Dave J
the A-21 StarShine


----------



## sailandoar

Southport, NC, USA (Cape Fear)

Hope to travel to Machais Bay Maine in summer 2006.

Tom Colvin Designed clipper pinky schooner.
LOD:40', Beam:10.5', Draft:5.5', Displ:10Ton_net


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*cruising area*

English channel


----------



## Faster

British Columbia West Coast, Georgia Strait, Howe Sound,Desolation Sound, Jervis Inlet and beyond


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi from Christchurch ,New Zealand.
Livaboard a Ganley Pastime 43oa
Cruise NZ coastal waters.
Sailnet-- the best site eh?


----------



## SailinJay

Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## abstrait

Wrightsville Beach, NC, USA


----------



## GufShoz

Orange Beach, Alabama
O'Day 23


----------



## Planb835

Neuse River, Pamlico Sound, North Carolina


----------



## erdagte

Any Ocean.


----------



## Sailandais

Chesapeake Bay ,Edgewater,MD


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Lake norman N.C. U.S.A.*

Land locked but counting down to launch.


----------



## AlainPOIRAUD

*Cruising Area*

Piriapolis - Uruguay and Rio del Plata


----------



## hwfahs

Cape Coral, FL


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*sailing area*

British Columbia. Puget Sound.


----------



## LaLeLu

*Home Port: Merritt Island Fl*

Our regular stomping ground includes Florida East Coast and ICW from Mosquito Lagoon to Sabastian Inlet.


----------



## c2cSailor

*sailing grounds*

I sail Massachusetts Bay, and South of Cape Cod like Naragansette Bay and around the Islands.


----------



## Windborn

We're in the carribean, based out of Coral Bay, St John, USVI.


----------



## Ronbye

Eastern Newfoundland- Conception Bay and Trinity Bay.


----------



## HRADKIN

*East Columbia River Gorge*

East Columbia River Gorge


----------



## loki

*Loki*

Eastern Lake Ontario, Watertown, NY


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Florida Keys heading to Texas then Mexico.


----------



## Dirjampa

West coast of Scotland, Iceland, Faroes far across the pond.


----------



## cjbmmb

currently "on the Hard" in chesapeake,VA. Boat returns to the water 4/10 when we begin our trip on the ICW to her new home in New Bern, NC


----------



## towarr

Inner Oslo fjord -- Oslo, Norway


----------



## sos101

Georgian Bay, Parry Sound Area


----------



## alanl

Sydney harbour & NSW coast

Cheers

Alanl


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*SeaHawk here..*

Ihave a questin for ayone, please. I would like more info on cutter rigs.....

Thanks in advance..
SeaHawk


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Europe - Baltic sea & Mediterranean Sea sometimes...


----------



## wrozier

Puerto Rico, heading north


----------



## [email protected]

Georgian bay 30 000 islands area


----------



## [email protected]

gharr8 said:


> Ihave a questin for ayone, please. I would like more info on cutter rigs.....
> 
> Thanks in advance..
> SeaHawk


 depends on your type of boat weather helm or lee helm give us more info


----------



## TSOJOURNER

john wilson
s.v. Arvore Blues 
Western Lake Ontario and beyond:


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Great Lakes*

Based on Lake Huron


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Pacific North West


----------



## dave oneill

*cruseing area*

hello all,
most of the sailing area's from Sheepshead bay go south to Shark river and into shark river inlet,
from Sheepshead bay east to Breezy point and north east to fire island and sourrounding waterways.


----------



## Grigrigrigoris

Moody 38, mainly between the Greek islands

Grigoris


----------



## Guest

we're in the Virgins, and soon will head to the Chesapeake


----------



## astraeus

Roosevelt Lake, AZ


----------



## Sialia

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## bigreddo

1. Great South Bay, Long Island, NY
2. Long Island Sound, NY/CT/RI
3. Block Island Sound, RI
4. Peconic Bay, Long Island, NY
5. Hudson River, NY


----------



## rptrsn

"Brilliant" is currently moored Melilla, Spain on the Mediterranean coast of Morocco.


----------



## NicPreller

*Durban, South Africa*

RNYC - Ocean Sailing Academy - 20°51'48.00" S 31°01'15.00" E


----------



## Hawkwind

Lake Erie on the Michigan shoreline.


----------



## Pogo-2

Sailing the Niagara River & Lake Erie, Tonawanda, NY


----------



## primowon

*Niceville, Florida*

Niceville, Fl (N.W. Panhandle)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Began in Panama City, Fl in January. Now in Key Largo heading to our home port in Engelhard, NC


----------



## stbatton

*Reply*

Northern Chesapeake Bay


----------



## SailorMikeS

Chesapeake Bay out of Annapolis


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Still in the chartering phase. Michigan City (Lake Michigan), Chesapeake Bay for now.


----------



## capn_dave

*Two Places*

In the winter it's the Bahamas then It's back to Green Cove Springs on the St. Johns River in Northeast Florida.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

We are currently Meditteraneo


----------



## vsschreffler

*area*

Lake Huron


----------



## mikeedmo

Southeast Florida


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Boston Harbor, Massachusetts Bay, Cape Cod


----------



## RodSheaffer

Rod Sheaffer 28 Oday Chesapeake Bay Jones creek Patapsco River.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Northeast Florida


----------



## jlmarra

Long Island Sound, NY


----------



## goblin49

Lake Michigan,
My home harbor is Southport marina in Kenosha Wi


----------



## sailingdog

Buzzards Bay and Cape Cod


----------



## mark6277

After 15 years, have only covered the western half of Lake Superior.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruiseing Grounds*

Galveston Bay outta Kemah.


----------



## bmunse

Mississippi river just upriver from St 



Louis Missouri


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Solent / south coast of England


----------



## TSOJOURNER

East Coast of South Africa from Madagascar to Cape Town


----------



## SunnySideUp

Flowery Branch, GA. Lake Lanier outside of Atlanta


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Bay area


----------



## Hesper

Western Long Island Sound - New York


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Southern Chesapeake Bay


----------



## chuckg

Buzzards Bay, Narragansett Bay, Vineyard Sound


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*langdon*

Old Hickory Lake, Tenn.


----------



## TUNDAR4

Lake Michigan S,e,shore


----------



## TSOJOURNER

The beautiful Pacific Northwest!

Portland, Oregon


----------



## katytoo

*Cruising area*

Western Lake Erie out of Sandusky Bay, Sandusky, Ohio. Home port is Warren, Ohio.


----------



## Mary51

Southern California


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*in sail*

botany bay ,nsw,australia and lake burley griffen canberra ,australia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Upper Chesapeake Bay - Magothy River to Fairlee Creek


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Upper Chesapeake Bay - Magothy River to Fairlee Creek


----------



## LyleRussell

Chesapeake & Buzzards Bay


----------



## RogerConrad

Pelican Lake Manitoba


----------



## peterbooth

HHYC, Hong Kong


----------



## edlange

Narragansett Bay, Rhode Island, USA and vicinity


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Las Vegas, Nevada: Lake Mead.


----------



## Faith of Holland

We sailed out of the East Coast of US a couple of years ago, currently in Malaysia, or about halfway around.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Eastern Lake Ontario from Waupoos


----------



## mikecharms

Lake Erie, Toledo, OH


----------



## [email protected]

*Cruising Area*

We cruise in the Long Beach area of Southern California, mostly Catalina Island.


----------



## suresh

*Suresh from India*

Hi 
Its me from India new to the forum and new to sailing


----------



## CD30Peregrine

*Southern Chesapeake*

Southern Chesapeake Bay


----------



## mikehoyt

Northumberland Strait, Nova Scotia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

South Florida...


----------



## danknoxsf

San Francisco Bay


----------



## www.velaemare.net

*www.velaemare.net from italy*

hi to everybody, I live in Milan and my cruising area in the mediterranean area.


----------



## sailalibi

lower Chesapeake Bay


----------



## langousta

Narragansett Bay


----------



## alanporter

*Cruising area*

Gulf Islands, Western Canada.


----------



## Fidens

San Francisco Bay


----------



## kerryt

Freeport, Texas


----------



## TSOJOURNER

San Francisco-- Headed out for around world cruise soon.


----------



## ashley_nathan

Almerimar, Spain


----------



## [email protected]

*A Great Lakes Cruiser*

I dock on the South Shore of Lake Erie and sail the Islands, Pelee Island and Leamington (Canada)


----------



## M45ike

Bodega Bay, CA


----------



## jorgensk

*Cruising Area*

Howard Prairie Lake, Southern Oregon


----------



## arja

*Punta Gorda and Block Island*

I enjoy sailing the Captiva to Punta Gorda(dockage) area in SW Fla on a Gemini 34 cat and North Fork to Block Island to Narragansett Bay(mooring in Warwick) to Cutty Hunk, MV and nantucket on my Hinckley B-40 aft cabin yawl


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Amelia Island, FL


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Gulf Breeze, Florida (Pensacola Beach)


----------



## walkesjw

We sail a 44' Island Packet in the Panama City, FL area waters.


----------



## Robm44

Newport, RI


----------



## Chelsea

I live and sail the waters around Sydney Australia, Sydney Harbour, Pittwater


----------



## Palli

*Sailing area -Norway!*

My intended sailing area is the fjords and coastal waters of middle Norway. Let's say roughly speaking from Trondheim in the south up till the Lofoten islands, although i must confess to having wild dreams about at least once making the ultimate trip north to spitsbergen. I live and work as a trainee orthopedic surgeon in a small town called Namsos (nord-Tronderlag province, about a four hours drive south of the polar circle).I emigrated there last year from the Netherlands and intend to sail my 28 ft Mirage (1976, Thames Marine) to my new home in Norway this summer. I am currently busy totally refitting my boat for this challenging trip across the north sea.
Any other arctic sailors out there?

Greetings,

Palli


----------



## Charlie R

"GETAWAY" 1986 222 O'Day

Lake Erie's BASS ISLANDS
Western Basin

Going back to my roots in sailing. As a young'n I sailed Lake Erie till my late teens starting with a 12 ft. cat boat (Ray Green - Nipper-) through, comets snipes interlakes lightenings and New England K-cats. It was so easy to go to the boat and turn the key on my Penn Yan Avenger during my working years, but now, retirement gives me the time to slow down and enjoy peace and quiet. Just bought this O'Day because of a recommendation by a sail boater who has been downsizing from the 40 ft size boats. Although I have not wet her keel yet, I will do so soon. Looking forward to spending some time on this forum.

These Islands are not far from Sandusky Ohio known to have a real active sailing group and a huge protected bay for some great sailing.. As a kid our Put In Bay youth sailing group raced Thistle class boats there because of the bay being so perfect for strong wind sailing we could make these molded plywood boats plane and dance on top of the short chop of this famous Sandusky Bay.. The area is home of the famous "clinker built" Lyman Boats. The famous Lyman Cat Boat was and is a prize to behold today.


----------



## CharlieCobra

Anacortes Washington area. Puget Sound (when I get more experience) and local lakes.


----------



## wpasour

*sailing area...*

Hi Sailnet admin,
I have a '84 catlaina 22 that I trailer to the Pamlicao sound of North Carolina.


----------



## FrankGazzano

Southern California


----------



## EDonWalsh

*Cruising Area*

Summer - BC Coast
Rest of Year - Southern California


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Tall Timbers, MD (Chesapeake Bay and Potomac)
s/v Liberty Hound
Hunter 27


----------



## trengle

*Sailing area*

Newport RI/Narragansett Bay - no boat at the moment but that could change!


----------



## codmander

*i am*

Harwich Cape Cod anyone want a 22 hyliner/honda 200 in trade for a circum sailboat?  or as i like to call it CAPECODLESS never seen a rich ocean with countless fish be wipe out beyound believe


----------



## destined2sail

*Upper Chesapeake*

Gloucester 23


----------



## Deneen

*Sarasota Bay, FL*

 Sarasota sailing has never been better!


----------



## trantor12020

*Singapore, South East Asia*

Slightly north of the equator. Sunny year round, humid and light wind. Makes you lazy when you get out to the water.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*My area*

I sail out of Milwaukee WI on lake michigan


----------



## BigRed56

BigRed56, Pirate of Pine Island Florida, currenty lurking the waters of the eastern seaboard, Born on the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*S.W. florida*

Tampa to Key West


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Cheney - Wichita, Kansas


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*North Atlantic, Here We Are!*

We left Pier 17 in Manhattan, New York City sunday, 28th 2006 at 2:15pm local time, on a course never before taken in a boat like this, a Galway Hooker.

From start to finish, the whole trip, from Chicago to Ireland will take between six and seven weeks.

www.sailingtoireland.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER

CSY 37 Tampa Fl


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Humboldt Bay, California


----------



## Stardate2010

Desert of Iraq for the next 30 days, short vacation to Tampa Bay, then on to Qatar for another year or two.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Jacksonville Beach, FL


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Texoma


----------



## sharkbait

1


----------



## Hawkeye25

Just outside south of Tampa Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Cruising Area

Lake St-Louis / Lake St-Francis (Montreal region) and hopefully as far as 1,000 Islands with a flotilla of other sailboats this summer. 1985 Catalina 25


----------



## TSOJOURNER

New England


----------



## sailingforever

Flying Pond, Vienna Maine


----------



## gulliver22

British Columbia Canada


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Baltimore, MD


----------



## mike dryver

*home waters*

Hi All!!!!!

Mike & Patty s/v Dalliance North East Ma., Nh, & Me.


----------



## Ravi

Chennai, India


----------



## sailingcal21

Richmond, VA Sailing mid-Chesapeake Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

The Great Salt Lake and San Diego area


----------



## bert2

Saint John River & Kennebecasis River in NB Canada. l


----------



## mimario

MS Gulf Coast


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sandy Hook, NJ


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Florida____


----------



## primerate84

cleveland, lake erie


----------



## TSOJOURNER

San Francisco Bay, San Pablo Bay, California Delta


----------



## Skyking2

*Cruising Grounds*

Lake Michigan - Montague, MI Home Port.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Galesville, Maryland. (Chesapeake Bay)


----------



## gsheath

Westernport, Port Phillip and Bass Strait


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Northern Italy and Croatia. HR42F


----------



## Gary M

Lake Huron's North Channel and Georgian Bay.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Crusing Area*

Nuese River/Pamlico Sound


----------



## pegleglouis

Lake Palistine, Chandler, TX Mac 26x


----------



## pegleglouis

lake Palistine, Chandler, Tx mac26x


----------



## captw3

Portsmouth NH, Great Bay.


----------



## charlottea

Bras d'Or Lakes, Cape Breton, Nova Scotia


----------



## chuckg5

*chek in*

chuck here in Micco , florida on the indian river, sebastian inlet
vagabond 42 ketch


----------



## chuckg5

chuck here in Micco florida on Indian River inside the Sebastian Inlet
vagabond 42 ketch


----------



## TheRovers

Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Kerr Lake, NC J/24 Steele Creek Marina.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Clear Lake, Iowa


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Northern Chesapeake Bay aboard s/v Kava Kava, a h41.


----------



## foxglove

Chesapeake Bay, Solomons Island


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Long Island Sound on our O'Day 30


----------



## banshee

long island sound


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Cruising Area: Chesapeke Bay


----------



## Blue Eagle

*Sailing Area*

Hi there, we sail in Hong Kong, and soon hopefully across the Pearl River estuary to Macau.

Best regards,

Matthew & Bernice Swainson (& Lan Ying, our beautiful Cape Carib  )


----------



## wlcoxe

Fishers Island, Block Island and Long Island Sounds and beyond, occasionally-Pat and Bill


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Kuala Belait, Brunei*

Kuala Belait, Brunei (Southeast Asia)


----------



## infonote

Malta (Europe)

for more info about Malta

www.visitmalta.com


----------



## TSOJOURNER

S/V Parrothead 65' cutter, sailing from Seattle to the USVI to her new home


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Puget Sound, Gig Harbor/Port Orchard


----------



## lexxy

Grenada to Venezuela
in Island Packet 380


----------



## ebs001

Dirt dweller but will be cuising Florida this winter. Boats on the hard in Georgia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Narragansett Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Kensington, London*


----------



## TSOJOURNER

NW Oregon, TIllamook Bay, Columbia River.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Sailing Area*

Southeast Ohio (several little "lakes")


----------



## SunnySideUp

Atlanta, GA.


----------



## Dferr

Keyport NJ


----------



## TSOJOURNER

TRi-Cities Washington and Puget Sound


----------



## 371

Sailing a Hanse 371 in southern norway, Denemark and western coast of Sweden

regards Per


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Home based in St. Mary's, GA.


----------



## eau-de-vie

Rock Hall, Maryland - Chesapeake Bay, but have sailed from Florida to Nantucket - Island Packet 35


----------



## SteveCox

Puget Sound and British Columbia


----------



## Parley

San Francisco Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Just learning... in Boston's Inner Harbor


----------



## stewartandamanda

auckland new zealand here


----------



## Artwerke

Moved the boat to Corpus Christi Tx. Never again,painful. Now we sail our 1970 Irwin 38 around the western Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

northern chesapeake bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Michigan, Chicago Harbours


----------



## Hawkeye25

*Florida*

Cortez, Florida, heading around to Cocoa Beach soon, then up to the Chesapeake. Home is Boston.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hudson River around Haverstraw Bay


----------



## Allen Lofland

*Punta Gordo Florida*

South West Florida, soon to be moving up to the panhandle.
Have spent the year betwen Punta Gordo and the Keys , Great cruising grounds


----------



## SimonV

East coast of Austraila


----------



## johnhalf

Naragansett Bay


----------



## pigslo

Galveston Bay in Texas.


----------



## marthe

East Coast of Norway


----------



## Taco101

Not quite a sailor yet...I live in NM and am learning on the local lakes. I am buiding a 12ft "instant boat" to call my own. I retire in about 10 years and plan on a bigger boat in the Corpus Christi/PA area. Lots to learn before then.....


----------



## SoOkay

Sandy Hook Bay, New Jersey


----------



## speedyrigger

*lakes an' ocean*

I tow my 26' sailboat to www.folsomlakemarina.com , lake oroville, whiskeytown, clear lake and san francisco bay. Mostly in San Francisco I sail on a J30 that can take all the abuse.

Jeff Stagg MacX2284F898 "Three Suns" Roseville, CA USA


----------



## livingspace

Port Hacking, Sydney Australia , mate!


----------



## chuckg5

micco, florida with a 42 vagabond ketch


----------



## kevlarpirate

*Kevlarpirate*

46 Ericson Los Angeles Newport 41 shipping to east coast of Florida


----------



## TSOJOURNER

26ft Hunter - Toucan - Sailing from Point Roberts, Coast of beautiful British Columbia Canada


----------



## Thomas67

Chicago IL, looking to get out there tomorrow.


----------



## skyl4rk

Skylark, sailing Lake Michigan out of South Haven, MI.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Location*

Last cruise longer than 150 miles, Seward / Resurrection Bay / Gulf of Alaska
Home Port: Manitowoc, Wi. Home Waters: Lake Michigan/Lake Superior


----------



## HyperJoe

*Lake Erie, Cleveland, OH*

Lake Erie, Cleveland, OH


----------



## Bill Mc

S/V Tumbleweed
35.5 Hunter legend
Washington, NC


----------



## sailboatchick

Lake Eufaula, OK


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Florida West Coast, Florida Keys, Berry's, Exumas


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Florida Keys


----------



## WaterDancer

San Diego, CA


----------



## Dewey Benson

San Diego Ca.


----------



## PaulM1

Galveston Bay, Texas


----------



## Jedah

Perth, Australia


----------



## scurvy

Northern New England Coast (Maine, NH, MA)


----------



## SHARKY

Winnipeg Manitoba (BUFFALO POINT)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Retired sailor with great memories from learning to sail before 1969, then learning to ski after meeting a guy with a motor on the back of his boat! 
I in return taught him how to sail.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Houston, Texas here.


----------



## RyanC

Chesapeake Bay, VA


----------



## EagleSailtwo

Buzzards Bay, Marthas Vinyard Sound.


----------



## poopdeckpappy

Hey, I'm new here and Dana Point, Ca. is where I be.........aaarrrrr


----------



## Muckabout

Chesapeake VA


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I cruise the irish sea


----------



## jackmace

*req for area...*

Hudson River; occas to Long Island Sound


----------



## kirkrob

Vancouver area, Howe Sound, Georgia Straight, Gulf Islands


----------



## sailphoto

New york ( Long Island fork)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Cape Town, Saldanha Bay


----------



## NobleMarine

UK, English Channel


----------



## koolhistorian

Bucharest, Romania


----------



## TSOJOURNER

St Augustine, Fl.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Buffalo, NY Lake Erie and Ontario


----------



## Rabnet

Narragansett Bay Rhode Island


----------



## FrankLanger

Edmonton, Alberta, Canada (sailing from Nanaimo, BC, Canada)


----------



## Tikiti

Maple Ridge, British Columbia


----------



## captnnero

Chesapeak Bay


----------



## Freyaofclyde

*Freya Of Clyde*

Trinidad, West Indies - on the hard in Powerboats for the hurricane season


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Current positition is Beaufort NC....leaving for Antiqua after hurricane season ends and we get a good weather window. 
S/V Vamoose 
Radford 450


----------



## Waymar83

Currently on land in Georgetown, Guyana.

Attalia 32 (drydocked)


----------



## fretknot

Mostly Barnegat Bay, New Jersey. Plan on cruising the east coast USA and maybe Bermuda. Had a Rhodes 22, new boat is an old classic Pearson 35.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Winters in the Bahamas aboard a Brewer 42.
Summers docked in Engelhard, NC (we head to the NC mountains)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

East Coast South Africa, Indian Ocean


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Desolation Sound and Broughton Archipeligo, BC, Canada


----------



## robfmcc

New York, NY


----------



## dave6330

*Currently on duty at Kandahar Air Field, Afghanistan*

Cruising Grounds:

Resurection Bay, Alaska


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Bay (Eastern Shore) - Tred Avon/Choptank/Miles River


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Long Island, Long Island Sound


----------



## lawriegubb

lawrie Gubb
Whitsundays
North Queensland
Australia

We cruise between our great,Great Barrier Reef and Vanuatu/Solomans/
Papua New Guinea.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Norman
Charlotte, NC


----------



## TSOJOURNER

South Florida and Gulf


----------



## David A

S.California


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Erie (Ohio)


----------



## kanzkan

Bocas del Toro, Panama


----------



## bamaboy473

*Cruising Area*

Northern Gulf of Mexico, Mobile to Pensacola


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Solent, South Coast, UK.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Ft. Lauderdale- Key West 

E.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I am in chesapeake Bay, Deale MD


----------



## DPS1

Puget Sound, Canadian Gulf Islands, San Juans, Vancouver Island


----------



## achue

Klamath Lake, southern Oregon....


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sailing Area
Chesapeake Bay, Virginia Coast, Inland Virginia


----------



## GusMattos

Bauru-Sao Paulo-Brazil - Dallas-Texas-USA


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Phuket Thailand


----------



## Ervmc

Longboat Key, FL on Privilege 39 Catamaran.


----------



## MoontideC30

We sail the Moontide out of Channel Islands Harbor of Oxnard, California.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

North Carolina USA


----------



## Jerry Perrin

Delaware bay, Lewes DE


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Southern Lake Huron


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Cruising Hamilton, ON, Canada


----------



## K3v1n

*Greeting's*

Barnegat Bay, New Jersey


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Vancouver lake/Columbia river, Washington


----------



## cookiesinireland

Dublin Bay, Ireland


----------



## 2ndimpression

Pelican Lake, Ninette Manitoba, Canada  
Merit 25

www.pyc.mb.ca


----------



## Slayer

Massachusetts, New Hampshire and Maine.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruising Groundsfor DQUACK*

My Current Cruising Grounds include the Eastern end of Lake Ontario and the Tousand Islands Region. New York and Canada are typical destinations. I also cruise the Canal Systems when powering, I usually sail and my mast doesn't fit under the bridges.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hello,

Hello, I am from Lisbon, Portugal


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chapel Hill, NC.


----------



## jmunson2

Chesapeake Bay, MD


----------



## Chrsgo

Crab Orchard Lake in Carterville, IL (extreme southern IL) and a week a year on Grand Lake in NE Michigan near Lake Huron. Plus the occassional crewing on a friend's boat on Lake MI out of Waukegan marina NE of Chicago.


----------



## Papay

Beautiful Lake Ontario, Mississauga Canada


----------



## DelmarRey

Puget Sound, WA, US of A


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Gulf of Georgia, Mainland Inlets, Inside Passage British Columbia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Home Port Destin Florida. Cruising Gulf of Mexico, Florida Keys, Bahamas, and Northern Caribbean.


----------



## Harryeod

Puget Sound


----------



## TSOJOURNER

botany bay oz ...sailing starts in 2 weeks


----------



## sailor164

Vancouver, BC, Canada


----------



## timangiel

Lake Erie, Buffalo, NY


----------



## luffupsam

Dana Point, California


----------



## Insails

North Gulf Coast..AL, LA, MS, Fl, Panhandle ......and expandingwe hope..


----------



## jay1956

I'm in Key West


----------



## rockDAWG

Upper Chesapeake Bay, MD here.


----------



## Canibul

In the Turks and Caicos Islands as a resident, alternating between Providenciales and Pine Cay.


----------



## Shack

Carolina Coast
Pimlico Sound
Neuse River
Cape Lookout

... and "no" I haven't seen Blackbeard anywhere.


----------



## gsj

Ft. Lauderdale. Fl.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Galveston Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi all, I'm in Goldsboro NC. may head south this winter though, looking hard at Bahama as I type this.
Bill


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Puerta Vallarta Mexico South to Hualtuoco


----------



## JLBJR

Tampa Bay, FL


----------



## btrayfors

Potomac River
Washington, DC
Chesapeake Bay


----------



## CDRA

Delaware River and Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Oxnard CA, Southern CA coast


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Tequiza terri ....New smyrna / ponce inlet FL


----------



## lrmills2000

Southern California, San Pedro


----------



## vsschreffler

*Crusing Area*

Victor Schreffler
s/v Blue Fin
Albin Vega 1553

Lake Huron


----------



## JLovett

summers in the North Carolina OBX & winters in southwestern FL


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruising Area*

Ionian-Aegian mainly
Malta, Adriatic, Cyprus less often


----------



## jswwrites

Central coastal NC (Cape Lookout, Oriental, ICW)


----------



## T34C

Green Bay/Lake Michigan
Home port: Egg Harbor, WI

s/v Maeven
Tartan 34C Yawl


----------



## ehmanta

Tartan 37....Chesapeake Bay.....


----------



## southerncross31

Lake Champlain, Maine, Ma, and when i can convince my wife....everywhere (fat chance  )


----------



## FrankLanger

Nanaimo, Gulf Islands, Vancouver Island, British Columbia, Canada
Frank Langer
Ericson 30+ "Morning Mist"


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Columbia River and Puget Sound


----------



## Spontaneity

Southern California (and soon the South Pacific)


----------



## feetup

East Vancouver Island, Georgia Strait, Canada.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hampstead

Vivacity 24 "Win-D" ........from England

Saint John River and Bay of Fundy waters
New Brunswick ,Canada


----------



## CellNav

Kaneohe Bay, Hawaii


----------



## ndsailor

Lake Sakakawea, North Dakota - article in the travel section of the New York Times today....


----------



## parris

Aegean see, Greece


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Irish Sea,N Wales.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*area*

sailing in cancun mex hunter 34


----------



## jmencel

Lake Huron, Ontario, Canada


----------



## lsusailing

Lake Lanier Lake, Georgia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## ThunderFog

Dana Point, California... Here Sir!


----------



## jmencel

Lake Huron, Ont. Canada (Niagara 31)


----------



## C27Shockwave

Lake St. Claire, Michigan


----------



## equitiman

Munich, Germany


----------



## lawdog

old orchard beach, maine


----------



## greybeard54

greybeard54 Annapolis, Md Chesapeake bay from Bay Bridge to Flag Harbor


----------



## tdw

East Coast Australia


----------



## maestrosid

San Francisco Bay area


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Puget Sound Washington


----------



## sailingman

Semiahmoo Bay, British Columbia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*New Orleans*

Lake Pontchartrain


----------



## TonyinOregon

Coos Bay, Oregon.


----------



## kennya

MYSTIC SEEKER (North American Spirit 28) Grand Lake of the Cherokees north eastern Oklahoma.


----------



## ebrunjes

San Diego and Northern Baja


----------



## TSOJOURNER

"Free Spirit", a 1979 Spirit 6.5 (made by Glastron) --22feet --(very similar to the Catalina 22)

Northern Michigan....Lake Charlevoix, Straits of Mackinaw, Les Cheneaux Islands, North Channel.


----------



## erdagte

Pacific Ocean


----------



## Zanshin

'02 Jeanneau 43DS, BVI and ports beyond.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Panama City beach, FL


----------



## egood

E. Florida, & Caribbean


----------



## pbyrnes

*New Mexico*

New Mexico lakes, occasional trips to SoCal & Gulf Coast


----------



## maximus53

Chicago - Lake Michigan


----------



## TSOJOURNER

New York here, too.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Currently Buzzards Bay, heading south down to Florida soon...


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Two cruising areas. North - Lake Erie Catawba Island , South- Punta Gorda, Fl


----------



## AtlanticBryan

Mahone Bay, Nova Scotia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Gulf Islands. British Columbia


----------



## Jovietal

Jovietal
Currently in El Salvador


----------



## M45ike

M45ike
Bodega Bay, CA


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Peconic Bays, Gardiners Bay, Block Island Sound


----------



## lyre

Western L.I Sound


----------



## lv4sailing

lv4sailing Saint Augustine & palatka Florida on the saint johns river but hailing port is Maine


----------



## hwfahs

West Coast FL


----------



## labatt

East Greenbush NY but sail out of Willsboro Bay, NY on Lake Champlain


----------



## Kernix

Jimbo from Philadelphia, PA.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*East Coast Australia*

East Coast Australia, Sydney


----------



## meirriba

Mediterrenean, mainly around Turkey and Greece. Sometimes west Med, Atlantic and Caribbean.


----------



## Bluewater4us

Lake Murry SC for now and in about 6 weeks it will be Charleston Harbor and headed South


----------



## cathyf21

*Lake Michigan-Holland, MI*

Sailing "Quixotic", a 1971 Morgan 30.

Also looking for resources that might have schematics of a 1971 Morgan 30. Looking for any resources; drawings, owners manual, etc. Hope you can help!

Cathy


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Barnegat Bay, NJ


----------



## T37Chef

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Sailing area*

atlantic canada, new brunswick & nova scotia


----------



## Flcaptain

Leaving for the Bahamas, Carribean, lesser Antilies, and anywhere the wind blows. Frank


----------



## naysmitj

Georgian Bay, Ontario, Canada


----------



## TSOJOURNER

East Coast South Africa.


----------



## christyleigh

Home port in Narragansett Bay RI and cruise Cape Cod to Long Island.


----------



## AlexSchmoll

Lake Huron


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Panama City Beach Florida.
Pearson 10M.


----------



## rnistuk

Vancouver, British Columbia, Canada


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Uruguai now. Going up brazilian coast.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

San Juan Islands, Washington


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Port St. Joe, FL


----------



## Svedas4

*Sailing area*

Long Island Sound, New York - 1986 Pearson P36-2


----------



## pigslo

Galveston Bay Texas and sometimes the Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Guest

European & Mediterranean waters. Currently bound West for Caribbean and USA.


----------



## pjboots

Pjboots, Southern Gulf Islands, British Columbia


----------



## fonest

*Cruising Area*

Hauraki Gulf, Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## ambianceack

Nantucket Sound


----------



## gunkholemarine

*Minnesota*

St Minnesota


----------



## gunkholemarine

*Minnesota*

St Croix River, Minnesota


----------



## Morgan33mike

Lake Lewisville Texas


----------



## 42ndstreet

Binghamton NY-4 hours drive from NYC.


----------



## MissAppropriation

Anchorage, Alaska sailing out of Seward, Alaska here : ) and yes it is VERY cold here right now - ugh!


----------



## LittleMissMagic

Alabama and Northwest Florida Gulf Coast


----------



## markxwagner

puget sound


----------



## empresa

Hey all,
Lost my account, am back. Cuttyhunk 45 in Beaufort, NC. Bound FL in a week or so.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

singapore near the east coast


----------



## samoncea

*Cruising Area*

Raritan Bay, NY Harbor, LI Sound


----------



## svwhirlwind

*Cruising Area*

Gulf Islands to Desolation Sound


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Cape Canaveral Fl East coast Keys, Bahamas


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Checking in fm*

San Francisco bay area.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Seattle, WA USA


----------



## greybeard54

Annapolis, Maryland


----------



## cio12

Lake Michigan


----------



## TSOJOURNER

The Solent


----------



## johnhalf

Coastal RI, MA


----------



## Doug_53

Washington State , Puget Sound and Inside Passage


----------



## Fareast

Moored in the CT River, - Coastal CT & RI


----------



## canadianseamonkey

Sailing the North Channel of Lake Huron, slip at Boyle Marine, Little Current, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Bay in the vicinity of Annapolis, MD


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Erie Island area (It"s getting cold up here' can't wait till spring)


----------



## Teredo

North East England
South East Scotland


----------



## Wayne25

Rehoboth Bay & Indian River Bay, Delaware


----------



## TSOJOURNER

British Columbia


----------



## Ferrari

Western Australian coast


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Winter months Puget Sound Washington, Summer Months Prince William Sound Alaska


----------



## dinkum1

St. Johns River, Jacksonville, Florida


----------



## stillclewless

Vaal, South Africa


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Coer D' Alene Idaho and Pend Orelle Idaho (Big Lakes) near Spokane Washington


----------



## jasonr575

Long Island sound, Connecticut


----------



## mike dryver

mike d s/v Dalliance New England


----------



## katytoo

*Cruising grounds*

Western Lake Erie out of Sandusky Bay.


----------



## pycharlie

Western Lake Erie Basin, Anchor Point & Meinke West Marina

222 Oday "Getaway"


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Foster here... 37' Tayana ... Sailing out of Point Roberts, WA .. Next summer going to sail the sound


----------



## Ompand

North Coast of Papua New Guinea


----------



## chris_gee

New Zealand


----------



## TSOJOURNER

The west coast of Sweden


----------



## BobAbt

*Pamlico Sound - Oriental NC*

Pamlico Sound - Oriental NC


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Mobile, Alabama


----------



## harryws

Batemans Bay, SE coast of Australia


----------



## ckalinski

chesapeake and surrounding areas, MD, DE, VA

thanks - great idea


----------



## HerbDB

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## flash1

Cape Tribulation
Queensland Australia
Coral Sea... Great Barrier Reef!


----------



## LWinters

s/v Romance in Galveston Bay Area, TX


----------



## capt.stu

Green Bay and upper lake Mich. out of Marinette Wi


----------



## jacobsenlc

Liberty:

Virginia / Chesapeake Bay


----------



## dmann12

San Francisco Bay and Delta.
Just returned from the Baja Ha Ha.


----------



## Wayne25

Indian River Bay, DE


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Bay, Virginia


----------



## freddy4888

Chesapeake Bay, Tolchester, MD, 37 Hunter Cutter


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruisina Area*

Harris Chain of lakes, FL


----------



## Pogo-2

Tonawanda, New York s/v Mast Confusion


----------



## TSOJOURNER

South Florida & Bahamas.

S/Y BANDOLERA
1958 PHILLIP RHODES BOUNTY II


----------



## mandovai

New Zealand for 2006, heading Fidji next.


----------



## goblin49

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Kenosha, Wisconsin


----------



## goblin49

Kenosha, Wisconsin


----------



## mega98

Portsmouth, Virginia


----------



## sahara

Maine, RI, MA, LIS


----------



## mstern

Branford, Connecticut


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake winnipeg, manitoba Canada


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Homer Alaska, Koolina Oahu Hawaii
Chris Craft 35 Sailyacht
Brian n Kathy


----------



## gaha_1

*gaha_1*

the Great Lake Erie


----------



## mike dryver

massachusettes and down east maine


----------



## bert2

Saint John, NB


----------



## TSOJOURNER

San Diego Ca. Newport 27 and 22 catalina


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Checking In*

San Diego Ca. Newport 27 and 22 catalina


----------



## wacutler

Tampa Bay, and Florida west coast


----------



## vega1860

Hawaii. Planning a pacific crossing come summer


----------



## TSOJOURNER

The Northeast (US) today .... The world's oceans tommorow.


----------



## OldSarg

Biloxi and Penscola


----------



## db27513

New Bern, North Carolina


----------



## ram334

Dallas Texas


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Galveston Bay, Texas


----------



## sanrab

*from Italy*

Northern Adriatic Sea, Italy


----------



## Giulietta

GIULIETTA,

Cascais, Portugal


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*hooyasailor \ Cocoa, Florida*

Home port; Cocoa, FL.  Currently cursing the ICW from Jacksonville to the Keys at the helm of a Clipper Marine 23. Looking to step a to a bit larger, blue water boat, if I can find an affordable one.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Casco Bay, Maine


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lafayette, CO

Charlie


----------



## dmurray

Lake Wabamun, Alberta, Canada...although way is somewhat impeded impeded right now due to water density


----------



## cfreeman

Penobscot Bay Maine


----------



## CaptainForce

Cruising with the seasons from New England to the Carribean


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Loving life in Key West


----------



## Wave

*Wave*

Daytona Beach, Florida ........ another day in _Paradise_


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Venice, Florida


----------



## IslandRaider

Bermuda, Bermuda Triangle, Atlantic ocean


----------



## Zilbub

Cheney Lake, Kansas


----------



## snoreky

Lakes of Arkansas


----------



## smokey63182

Lake Superior


----------



## Tartan34C

North and South Atlantic in an area bounded by Greenland / England to the north and Brazil / Senegal to the south.


----------



## DPS1

*Cruising ground*

Puget Sound and inland passage north to Cape Scott


----------



## Zoo

We are in Plantation Key. Headed East next week, then South. Our home port is New Port Richey, Fl


----------



## cathyf21

Lake Michigan, Holland area. 1971 Morgan


----------



## deckhanddave

New York / New Jersey area for now. Rebuilding my Tartan T30.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Erie USA side


----------



## RickBoat

*Cruise*

ICW, Indian Harbor Beach, FL


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Key West,Florida partly cloudy 84 I love it here


----------



## TSOJOURNER

cancun mexico


----------



## TSOJOURNER

vancouver island,gulf islands in beautifull british columbia,canada


----------



## davebkanelavie

Pacific Ocean crossing 2006 (mex to nz)


----------



## sailhog

Hilton Head Island, SC


----------



## Cyclone77

Lake Winnipesaukee, NH


----------



## CaptDaveB

New Orleans....Destin, FL(Home).... Fl Keys, Bahamas, Greater Antilles and points in between


----------



## SunnySideUp

*ftvyui*

binoimpo,EFJK]


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Mobile Bay, Gulf of Mexico


----------



## seamyst

St. Simons Island, Georgia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lewes, Delaware


----------



## canoeman256

Guntersville Lake and the Tennessee River - Alabama


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Bay, Annapolis, MD


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake, Bay, Annapolis, MD


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Southwest Florida


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Great Lakes


----------



## TSOJOURNER

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hello,
Mu cruising area is theScandinavian waters, Sweden, Denmark and Norway.

Best regards
Christer Svenson


----------



## Idiens

North Sea, Baltic Sea, English Channel


----------



## whatoo

Missed you folks, jis chexing in and will try to write more later! hangfire


----------



## SimonV

Morton Bay Queensland Aus


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Northern Taiwan, Asia


----------



## jimmytc

*Jimmytc*

Gulf islands, Canada


----------



## chappyonice

Buffalo, NY & Lake Erie


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Northern California above San Francisco.


----------



## M45ike

Bodega Bay, CA


----------



## padeu

*cruising area*

Base is Singapore and cruising area are Malaysian waters (east and west coast), Thai waters (west coast) and northern Indonesia waters


----------



## TSOJOURNER

San Diego / sea of cortez


----------



## BritAbroad

Chesapeake Bay (for now..!)


----------



## rchrdcoe

St. Lucie river in Stuart, Florida


----------



## Beckncall4

San Diego, CA


----------



## bhhewett

hailing Beaufort, NC


----------



## akbob

*sailing area*

Southeast Alaska, Ketchikan area.


----------



## Northbeach

Lake Washington & Puget Sound. Western Washington State, USA.


----------



## mawm

Hauraki Gulf, Auckland New Zealand


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Great Lakes - Cananda and US


----------



## JagsBch

JagSunVille, Florida


----------



## add

*Cruising Area*

I sail the Puget Sound/San Juan and Gulf Islands. Great sai;ing area.


----------



## pirateofcapeann

Weekends: Gloucester (home port); Salem Sound; Rockport Mass. 
Long Weekends: Provincetown; Boston; Cohasset; Mass. Isles of Shoals; Portsmouth NH.
Cruising in Maine: to Mount Desert Island; Somes Sound. and in Mass: Cape Cod bay; Buzzard's Bay; Nantucket; MV; Elizabeth Islands.
Have cruised to Grand Lake NB to the North and NY, NY to the south.


----------



## hutch5151

*Cruising in Bahama's*

Hope Port - Niceville, FL (Panhandle of Florida)

Currently in Little Harbour, Abaco, Bahama's


----------



## S/VNirvana

Eastern Long Island, Out Of Branford, CT.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

New England, USVI, BVI


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Florida/Caribbean/East Coast


----------



## ccam

Puget Sound and Pac NW


----------



## RichardM

Abu Dhabi UAE, The Gulf


----------



## mfeene01

East Coast USA & Caribbean


----------



## Jaxxon

soon to be sailing out of Palacios, Texas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

San Diego, California


----------



## SVGwendolyn

Ha'apai Group, TONGA


----------



## marinesniper

Miami, FL out of North Miami Beach...cruising the biscayne and the keys...


----------



## philbraden

*Hong Kong waters*

Hong Kong waters


----------



## sctbroch

*Cruising Area*

Moreton Bay, Brisbane, Australia


----------



## billangiep

Florida , Gulf Coast


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Boston, MA


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Southeast Alaska


----------



## mkrautha

*cruising(I wish) area*

I am currently in Vermont. Will be moving to the Bay Area of SF in the fall.


----------



## CliffL

Annapolis and area


----------



## HorizonOI41

*S/V Horizon*

Okinawa Japan,


----------



## mompop

Busan, Korea


----------



## Shoaldrafter

Lake Hartwell - Georgia and South Carolina 
Carolina's Coast


----------



## P8dawg

*Sailing Area*

Ninnescah Yacht Club, Cheney Lake Kansas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Puget Sound and the Mid Columbia river in the Tri-Cities area.


----------



## 6string

Lake Nagawicka in SE Wisconsin. Currently waiting to do some hard water sailing. We need for the snow to melt and give us some good ice. 

Other wise we race C scows here.


----------



## brianbourgeois

lake Ontario to St. Lawrence


----------



## stagew8t

*cruising locale*

Heya!

NYC is where I sail, mostly races in the harbor and up and down the Hudson, also Long Island Sound.


----------



## captcalyx

*Cruising Area*

Homeport: Mantoloking,NJ
Long Island Sound, New England, out of Newport
Chesapeake Bay
Beneteau 42.3


----------



## TSOJOURNER

West coast of Florida from Homassa to the keys so far. Now in Clearwater,St Pete


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Las Vegas, had a boat (30 cal jensen) in Ventura CA looking for something in the 36+ range to escape from Vegas (sold house and still liquidating). camping weekly on a mac 25 (perfect lake boat) Link to marina cam http://www.klas-tv.com/Global/link.asp?L=85185
used to cruise Channel Islands to catalina island (got married there) and some mexico cruising. check out our friends site! sailed from San Diego to Tahiti and beyond! on a 34 Columbia, http://www.sailflocerfida.com/cl_psg2marquises.htm


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Homeport: Lake Norman, NC
Charter: Charleston Bay, SC and the BVI's


----------



## TSOJOURNER

SW Florida; Tampa to the Keys


----------



## EscapadeCaliber40LRC

Home port: Santa Clara, CA
Current Wanderings: Roosevelt Roads Marina, Puerto Rico, heading south eventually moving into Pacific


----------



## MangoTango

Two Mountain lake and St-Laurence, Montreal, Canada


----------



## jassas

Baltic Sea - western part


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Cruising area:
Primarily Gulf Islands & San Juans
Occasionally further north and Puget Sound

Boat is a '75 Ranger 28 out of Sidney BC


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Currently Channel Islands, CA, occasional wandering between Channel Islands, Mexico, Guatemala, and Costa Rica, Eastern Pacific


----------



## Jerry Perrin

Delaware bay, Lewes DE


----------



## sc_bodie2509

Upstate South Carolina


----------



## capngregg

*Here I am.*

Gregg M. DeVore

Carrollton, Tx

Lake Lewisville


----------



## TSOJOURNER

i'll be cruising on Puget Sound (once the new sails arrive, anyway)


----------



## adsadler

Kingston, Ontario Canada...Sailing Capitol of Canada!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

all around vancouver island,BEST sailing in canada


----------



## awsomeadventure

Marina del Rey, CA here!


----------



## mrkeith

manila, philippines!


----------



## captw3

Great Bay, NH


----------



## mkmckn

Lake Michigan, Chicago,IL


----------



## MoontideC30

Channel Islands Oxnard Ca


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Is my dad here talken???!!!


FRED(optimania)


----------



## Sequitur

Sailing out of Vancouver and exploring the Northeast Pacific, or as our neighbours to the south call it, the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

San Diego, California


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Erie, western basin close tp PUT-IN- BAY


----------



## DWDChief

*DWDChief*

Rochester, NY (Lake Ontario and Genesee River)


----------



## DWDChief

Rochester, NY (Lake Ontario and Genesee River)


----------



## f123olly

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Temecula Ca.


----------



## LiLSkipper

Phoenix, Arizona???????????(yea, we got lakes)


----------



## sailhagg

Portland, Oregon


----------



## goose327

Sonora, Ca. Anyone else sail New Melones?


----------



## nightowle

Seattle, Washington, USA


----------



## tjohnsonr33

San Francisco Bay, California. Ranger 33


----------



## ktoot

Seattle, Washington


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Nyack, NY. 1978 Catalina 30


----------



## capngregg

*Checkin' In*

Lake Lewisville, Texas and surrounding lakes.


----------



## Bob1112

Western LIS.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Esconditas, in Ingleside on the Bay, Texas... Why, I have no idea... but here

Esconditas B43.3


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Kwajalein Atoll, Republic of the Marshall Islands


----------



## Bermuda

Hudson River, Atlantic Ocean


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Queensland, Australia


----------



## bmulvihi

Lake Ontario


----------



## kdstone

Vermont here.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Southeast coast Florida & Keys


----------



## TSOJOURNER

stranded at land in the middle of a feild in land o lakes FL, aboard a 42' c-ranger. hopfully splashing in a month and a half.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Quinte bay , lake Ontario.


----------



## denby

Long Island Sound


----------



## Tikiti

Strait of Georgia, B.C.


----------



## pfbanyas

Chesapeake Bay and Miami with ICW in between.


----------



## EDonWalsh

Socal through summer then back north to Desolation Sound, BC


----------



## TSOJOURNER

North Central Virginia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## happyseidlemannowner

Upper Potomac


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruising Area*

Hopefully soon to be Clear Lake/Galveston Bay .


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Currently in the Chesapeake, but consider the East Coast from Maine to FL our territory - Beneteau 36 CC


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Scotland, West Coast/Clyde and Ireland


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Indianapolis, IN


----------



## tonic

Hudson River out of Haverstraw Bay.


----------



## cbayermd

Living on a Slocum 43 in Avalon Harbor, Catalina Island, California and loving every minute of it!


----------



## jrd22

San Juan Islands, British Columbia


----------



## 14432

North Carolina


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruising Area*

Great lakes



administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Helsinki, Gulf of Finland, The Baltic Sea maybe


----------



## wench

Chesapeake Bay, then to Bermuda, Azores, Med, Caribbean, back up East Coast.


----------



## Mc51

Mc51
West Florida


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Red sea, Jeddah coast


----------



## TSOJOURNER

South West Turkey


----------



## TSOJOURNER

sailing from mattaposiett to acores,england,denmark


----------



## jrd22

San Juan Islands and BC coast


----------



## Mareld

West coast of Sweden!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Lake Hefner OKC,OK*

Central Oklahoma


----------



## Yado

West River, Chesapeake Bay


----------



## rexy

the netherlands, the wet part.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sailing last night on Lake Travis..Austin, TX.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Rio Grande-Brazil going north.


----------



## Freesail99

Roger, How is the sailing down in Brazil ? I've also read about crime against cruisers, any truth to it ?
Paul


----------



## jackytdunaway

Lake Norman, NC 
anybody else from here?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hello,

I am a very new member ; like 5 minutes. We have 1990 Turkey built Bruce Farr 40 design 12 mt carbon composit sailing boat with a broken mast. I made some search in web but I couldn't find any producer nearby region. Can anybody please advise me an alluminium mast producer in Meditaranian region ( Greece, Italy, FRance, Spain) with a reasonable price

thank you for the interest


----------



## sailingdog

Starmoon-

You really need to start a new thread for that, since that will get you much better response than doing it the hello where are you thread.

It's also generally considered a bit "rude" to post off-topic and try to hijack the thread.

Click on the* "Gear & Maintenance"* forum, and then click on the *"Forum Tools"* and choose *"Post a New Thread" *from the drop down list.


----------



## slocum2

NY, LI Sound


----------



## richard_reinhart

Cape Canaveral, FL


----------



## seamyst

St. Simons Island, GA to St. Augustine, FL


----------



## mdriscol

Massachusetts Bay on my 20' 1971 pocket cruiser; anywhere else I'm invited on other boats; 5000 miles offshore with OPO.


----------



## windride27

San Francisco Bay, Ca.


----------



## CosmosMariner

Southeast USA, Bahamas soon.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*galveston Bay, Kemah TX*

Galveston Bay, Kemah TX


----------



## MystkTravler

*Cruising*

Lake Erie - From Rocky River


----------



## Challenger

Exotic Toronto, Canada, behind an 8' mahogoney desk


----------



## tweitz

Eastern Long Island (Gardiner's Bay) and vicinity.


----------



## gunnyret92

Oceanside, Ca


----------



## bashful

san francisco bay


----------



## Timeless

Lake Ontario, Port Credit Ontario Canada


----------



## zaldog

Lake Michigan, Waukegan / Chicago Lake front and beyond.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Location: Panama City Florida. I've been active on here for a few months and still amazed at the knowledge base of the members!

I started a small website with some of my sail logs and stuff I've been doing to the boat. Some of the text is rather boring even if I say so myself, but there's pictures too. The link (also in my sailnet profile) is:
Adventure Log of the Jouvert Spirit

Please feel free to comment in the guest book.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Started in Ventura CA 
currently in Australia heading to Indonesia and Thailand
End up on the East Coast (MA or RI)


----------



## petegingras

Narragansett Bay, Block Island Sound, Buzards Bay, Vineyard Sound


----------



## thomaskennedy

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sandefjord, Norway


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Apalachee Bay, FL


----------



## Boasun

When on the boats (work boats). Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## ref_123

*SF Bay Area*

San Francisco Bay


----------



## pmoyer

Havre de Grace, MD


----------



## verdande

North Sea and the coast of Norway


----------



## STARWINDY

Barnegat Bay, New Jersey


----------



## TSOJOURNER

South Brazil - City: Porto Alegre / State: Rio Grande do Sul


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*SouthWest Florida*

*Wandering C's: 1969 Pearson 33, #114*

Some sail repair remaining to do, load the stores, cut the lines. Wife's B-day (5-2), leave next AM- (Sheltie and me). Return - When it gets too hot, might go north ? ? ? Only fear: my cooking!


----------



## SeanConnett

Miami, Coconut Grove, Florida


----------



## gaha_1

*Here I 'am*

Lorain,Ohio-Great Lake Erie


----------



## 737sail

*Chesapeake*

...Deltaville, VA


----------



## kptmorgan04

Home Port: Cape May, NJ
Cruising Area will be East Coast


----------



## padean

Lake Huron, Michigan


----------



## ely

Long Island Sound for this Moody owner


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Oak Harbor, Whidbey Island, WA


----------



## sailingaway92252

Olympia, Washington


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Gulfport,MS


----------



## theartfuldodger

Quidi Vidi St John's Newfoundland


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Solent, Isle of Wight, Channel Islands


----------



## TSOJOURNER

San Francisco Bay


----------



## Maus

The Netherlands,

Lakes in Noord-Holland and Friesland as well as the Northsea


----------



## avazquez

Humacao Puerto Rico


----------



## jawik

South and West cost of Norway !


----------



## scolil

Utah Lake, Utah
And any other puddle with ripples on it!


----------



## Bump

New Bedford, MA


----------



## sailingdog

Yay.... another Buzzards Bay sailor...


----------



## welshwind

Lake Michigan - Racine, WI


----------



## cabron

Cruisin Area

Rio de la Plata, Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------



## taandel

*Western Lake Erie*

Cruising Western Lake Erie


----------



## bmulvihi

Lake Ontario, Canada


----------



## TSOJOURNER

new here, I have been boating since i was 10, canoes,jons,runabouts ,etc. Ive always wanted to learn to sail and ive decided its time. no sailboat yet but im thinking about buying a small boat like a sunfish and getting started.

hope to learn alot here.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Trenton ON CDN- Quinte Bay, Lake Ontario


----------



## burgess

Cartagena, Columbia about to leave for the San Blas


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Bay of Fundy and estuaries, Atlantic Coast, NH to NF, Gulf of St Lawrence.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

currrently washington n.c.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Australian East Coast / Sydney based


----------



## makemyday

East Coast of Australia, Gippsland Lakes, Westernport Bay, live in Melbourne


----------



## ehmanta

Cruising Area: East coast, Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Joel73

Oriental, NC and the Pamlico Sound... on a Pearson 27.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Progreso, Yucatan, Mexico


----------



## TortugasLane

Fort Lauderdale, Florida


----------



## maxcontax

SanJuan Islands, WA to Desolation Sound, BC


----------



## SMC

Southwest Florida


----------



## telekitr

Lake Champlain....NY to the west and Vt to the east.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Sailing Area*



administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I sail in the Pamlico River and Sound Area


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Tahoe (California/ Nevada)


----------



## wine1959

Right now northwest Florida but in fall back to the BVI!


----------



## svNorthernLight

Galveston Bay, Texas

-Capt Dave-
Compassion Fitness Inc.


----------



## MSN2Travelers

*Great Lakes*

Lake Michigan; Milwaukee, WI.


----------



## Maxo

Hout Bay, South Africa


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Southern Oregon, from Brookings on the coast to the inland lakes in the Cascades.


----------



## Guest

US East Coast, out of Oriental, NC


----------



## rchrdcoe

St.Lucie river Stuart, Fl.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

fort myers beach florida to the keys


----------



## alan_21_us

Delaware river & The Chesapeake Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Mississippi?*

MISSISSIPPI RIVER -- Hannibal to St Louis, MO


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Currently in Colon, Panama.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

San Francisco East Bay California - 39


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lower NY Bay, South shore of Long Island, Gardiners Bay .


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruising Area*

Chesapeak Bay, Solomons Island, Bristol 32, "Turtle"


----------



## TSOJOURNER

East Coast Florida


----------



## Devinswings

Fifty Point, Grimsby, Ontario Canada


----------



## Ferrari

Perth - Western Australia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake St Clair - Grosse Pointe, Michigan, USA
Occassionally into Lake Huron & Lake Erie


----------



## mkmckn

Lake Michigan, Chicago IL.


----------



## StolenChild

Gulf Coast of Mississippi


----------



## klubko

Wanli, north coast of Taiwan


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Western Caribbean*



administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.





administrator said:


> Thanks in advance!


Sailing in the Western Caribbean, Mexico to Belize, Guatemala, Honduras


----------



## Fleetwood56

Goolwa Fresh Water Lakes South Australia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

North East Florida till late July or mid Aug. Then we will head up the coast of US till Nov. After that, possible the islands and could head out for our around the world after that.


----------



## W_Stuart

Morro Bay, Calif


----------



## akavishon

Boston - Cape Cod & Islands - Buzz Bay


----------



## sailingdog

Welcome to Sailnet Akavishon... Always good to have another sailor up in the Bay State.


----------



## GySgt

San Francisco Bay Area


----------



## danjarch

Central Florida, Inland and Coastal


----------



## sevennations

The Big Easy


----------



## LaPlaya

North channel lake huron
AL


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Howe Sound.
Vancouver, BC


----------



## mema

Lakes Erie, St. Clair, Huron and Detroit River


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Currently (pun intended) in the Mississippi River above St Louis......Retiring 2009 and motoring our 37 Endeavour up the Illinois to sail the Great Lakes


----------



## tagster

lake union, lake washington and the puget sound


----------



## TSOJOURNER

San Diego, Ca


----------



## CLucas

Long Island Sound, Pearson 30


----------



## cloggieboots

Stuck in La Romana, Dominican Republic, Feeling 10.40


----------



## PassionKid

Lake Ontario, Bronte Area


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Key West,Conch Republic


----------



## FERGAL

Hi, my cruising area is the Clyde - Argyll and Bute in the West of Scotland -based at the RNCYC in RHU near to Helensburgh. (Royal Northern & Clyde Yacht Club), for all you Navy retirees, close by FASLANE !


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruising Area*

UK: Solent & English Channel


----------



## petegingras

Narragansett BAy, Buzzards Bay, Ma. Cape Cod and the islands


----------



## funflyinsail

*funflyinsail*

Palmetto, Florida, Tampa Bay, west coast of Florida


----------



## cjmcfall

Lake Erie, LaSalle MI


----------



## RafaelVial

Hello, My cruising area for the last two years was Panama (Bocas del Toro where is my boat) near Costa Rica, caribbean sea. In spite of I live in Santiago, CHILE.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

We have been keeping our 51' CC Cutter in Ventura, California for 4 months.
In the Fall we will sail to Mexico for a year.
After that we'll sail out of the San Francisco Bay, California.
SVWingstar


----------



## sailingnewby

Northern California


----------



## runexe

Saint Kitts, West Indies (way out in the eastern Caribbean).
Not my boat pictured below - but it was a nice sunset cruise I was on it for:


----------



## Sailinmike

Lake Pleasant, Phoenix Arizona


----------



## Sabreman

Middle Chesapeake Bay


----------



## plumley1

*sailing area*

Tampa Bay area, FL


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Champlain


----------



## 737sail

Chesapeake Bay, VA


----------



## Slickerish

Cape Ann, Cap Cod, Buzzards Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

great barrier reef, queensland coast


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## whughes

*Middle GA*

Inland lakes and coastal areas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

West Central Georgia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Jamestown, North Dakota


----------



## augbug27

Lake Muskegon and Lake Michigan


----------



## swadiver

Long Beach, California


----------



## robtc

Poti on the Black Sea


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*aurielthirtyfour*

Hi to all, Cruising area NSW coast Australia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

St Lawrence seaway, lake St Francois.


----------



## thedudeistoocool

Henderson Harbor/Sackets Harbor on Lake Ontario


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Summerside, Prince Edward Island (PEI) Canada


----------



## dbpaul

*Anacortes,Wa*


----------



## dbpaul

Anacortes,Wa


----------



## dorourke

Western end of Lake Erie, Not far from the Bass Islands and th wineries.


----------



## dbpaul

Anacortes,Wa


----------



## wine1959

*We here*

Port Saint Joe Bay, Florida


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Puget Sound, Washington State


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Tampa Bay, FL


----------



## rossir

essex, connecticut


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Pacific Northwest*

Portland, Oregon


----------



## ehp

Chesapeake Bay - Upper Bay


----------



## cruisingdream

Lake Erie & great lakes


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Champlain Vermont side USA


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Marion, MA


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Ventura, CA. Channel Islands


----------



## rugila

Hauraki Gulf, New Zealand.


----------



## Joesaila

*cruising area*

Hingham Bay, Massachusetts and Cape Cod Bay [inside and out]


----------



## maxcontax

*Sailing area this summer*

Circumnavigated Vancouver Island


----------



## Dcneuro

*Saling area*

Raritan Bay, NY Harbor, NJ coast.


----------



## RevBuck

Greers Ferry Lake, Arkansas


----------



## davideureka

grand lake ok


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*east coast florida and southern georgia bahamas*

east coast florida and southern georgia bahamas


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*cruising area*

Ventura CA


----------



## killarney_sailor

*Lake Ontario*

Boat lives in Whitby, Ont; have cruised to Bermuda and North Channel (Lake Huron) several times; also from Nova Scotia up the St. Lawrence via Newfoundland


----------



## jappe1000

Hey guys. I need a windvane. Any advice? If you know any people or see one for sale, please feel free to respond..


----------



## Gillfowdy

Bayfield Ontario-Lake Huron


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Bucks County Pa Lake Nocamixon Lake Galena


----------



## TSOJOURNER

New York Harbor, long island sound, hudson river


----------



## TSOJOURNER

TYC @ Wilson New York on Lake Ontario


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Rio Dulce, Guatemala


----------



## leonearl

Vermilion Bay, Louisiana


----------



## Jaxxon

Palacios, Texas


----------



## eckpet

Narragansett Bay, Rhode Island and surrounding areas.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Pensacola, Fl


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Smith Mountain Lake, VA


----------



## Gary3675

Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## senatorcongressman

Land-cruising around the Chesapeake


----------



## keysrock

Detroit, Michigan, home of Bayview Yacht Club, the Shrine of Nautical Culture


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Columbia River


----------



## zimmermann

we're currently in croatia


----------



## ysing

Charlotte NC USA


----------



## flyingwelshman

Southern Georgian Bay, Ontario


----------



## mmcginnis

Fort Mill, SC


----------



## funflyinsail

Tampa Bay area


----------



## Lescale

Hauraki Gulf, North Island of New Zealand


----------



## magdar

Ireland and UK


----------



## dgrenwich

*West Coast of Florida and in 2 weeks West Coast of Canada!*

Tartan 33 "Beagle" being transported from St. Petersburg, Florida to Victoria BC area for Gulf Island liveaboard and cruising.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Endeavor 43 Norfolk, Virginia USA


----------



## andy_smith

S2 11.0A here in sunny Tauranga, New Zealand !!


----------



## retclt

Galveston Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Long Island Sound


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*channel islands, CA*



administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Channel IS, CA


----------



## wine1959

*Bay is flat*

St Joseph Bay, Port St Joe, Florida


----------



## Capstan

*Cruising Area "Serenity" IP-35*

Our Present (and probably last) vessel is a 1991 Island Packet 35. We currently sail the Great Lakes based out of Sandusky, OH. Our summer grounds usually include Georgian Bay, Lake Huron and the North Channel, The St Clair and Detroit Rivers as well as the western end of Lake Erie.

In June of 2009 we are contemplating a voyage out the St Lawrence Seaway and around Nova Scotia to Southwest Harbor, Maine. I will be scouring the net for used charts of the St Lawrence and other useful equipment.

Thanks

Capstan


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Carolina coast & lakes.


----------



## scottbr

30,000 Islands, Georgian Bay, Ontario


----------



## jadkkd

Marblehead Ma. , Buzzards Bay, Narragansett Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*St Joseph Bay*

Port St Joe Florida to Panama City to the west and Appalachicola to the east are our usual stomping grounds


----------



## alecs123

Valle de Bravo, Mexico
Hopefully Pacific Coast within 2 years


----------



## twogrins

Prince Rupert area, northwest coast of British Columbia, Canada


----------



## bruceyp

Navasink River and Sandy Hook Bay, NJ


----------



## Slooptattoo

Fort Lauderdale and throughout Bahamas. Coronado 45'


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Marina del Rey, Santa Monica Bay, CA


----------



## Rockter

Caledonian Canal, Loch Ness... Union 36 Polaris, 1977.

Hey, come see my boat... I'll stand you a beer.... and show you the monster.


----------



## boatmonkey

BoatMonkey (Jon) here in Chicago out of Montrose Harbor


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*west coast florida and bahamas*

west coast florida and bahamas


----------



## dtpeterson

*Annapolis, MD*

The Sailing Capital of the U.S!


----------



## funflyinsail

Tampa Bay, Fl


----------



## georgetina

*Crusing area*

Adriatic - Italy, Croatia


----------



## westerly33

Great Lakes, Canada


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Progreso Yucatan, Mexico


----------



## Pogo-2

Niagara River & Lake Erie


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Biscayne Bay, Miami


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Tampa Bay, FL*

Tampa Bay, FL


----------



## landlockvasailor

Buggs Island Lake,/Kerr Lake Virginia/North Carolina


----------



## mkmckn

Lake Michigan, Chicago


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Michigan out of Whitehall, Michigan


----------



## cyndimarcus

Sacramento Delta


----------



## kekkul

Isla Margarita Venezuela


----------



## sailordave

Chesapeake Bay....


----------



## okapi3

Chesapeake Bay (at least that's where I keep my boat when not cruising).


----------



## sab30

British Columbia 
Canada


----------



## Classic30

Gippsland Lakes
SE Victoria, Australia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Potomac River/Chesapeake Bay


----------



## RichardM86

SF Bay Area


----------



## danielh

*mediterranean sea*

croatia and greece


----------



## sailboatlover

*crusing area*

Baie des Chaleur, New-Brunswick, Canada 
Cal34


----------



## djodenda

Puget Sound, San Juans, Gulf Islands


----------



## RumorHazit26

Lake Guntersville, AL


----------



## Slooptattoo

South Florida, Keys, Bahamas.


----------



## Seaworthy

Northwestern Wisconsin: we've got lots of water up here!


----------



## markdigi

Boston, MA


----------



## jasonr575

long island sound , connecticut


----------



## mazzy

*Cruise in*

Western Long Island Sound


----------



## ozsailer

Home cruising ground is Lake Macquaire - Largest Salt Water Lake in Southern Hemispere. We also sail east Coast of New South Wales

Greg and Sue
Cheiftan 38


----------



## jimmalkin

NJ to New England - Cape May east to Schoodic Maine


----------



## zz4gta

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Can I have two areas? I've been sailing in Colorado and Nebraska but am leaving for a Texas -> USVI cruise in early '08 / late 07


----------



## norsearayder

portland maine


----------



## petegingras

Southern New England (Narragansett Bay, Block Island Sound, Buzzards Bay, Boston Harbor, Vineyard Sound,Conn. River)


----------



## pmesmer

pmesmer
Daytona Beach, Florida


----------



## John Cooper

SailorJohn
Deltaville Va.


----------



## KismetP362

Portland Maine


----------



## greybeard54

Chesepeake Bay, Maryland


----------



## JSL3

Chesapeake Bay, MD (just south of Annapolis)

-Jim
Pearson P28-2


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Kalama, WA Columbia River, Coastal Waters of Washington
Romance, Catalina 27


----------



## harl

Kootenay Lake, BC Canada
O'Day 22


----------



## wmjr

*cruising home*

San Pedro, CA


----------



## sailbobtwo

Very North, Southwest Florida---and---south, To Littler Latitudes And Happier Attitudes.


----------



## FlatheadSailor

Flathead Lake - Montana


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*City Island, NY - Long Island Sound*

City Island NY - Long Island Sound


----------



## 7Psych

Barnegat Bay, New Jersey


----------



## empresa

Boca Ciega Bay, FL, storing up for Mississippi...


----------



## bhcva

Chesapeake...Solomons, Md


----------



## FullandBy

*Cruiser Area*

Pacific Northwest


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Choctawhatchee Bay and Gulf near Destin Florida


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruising Area is the Santa Barbara Channel Islands*

Cruising Area is the Santa Barbara Channel Islands


----------



## mlsalwa

Lake Michigan
Muskegon area


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Buzzards Bay, MA


----------



## db27513

North Carolina Nuese River, Pamlico Sound


----------



## maxcontax

*max contax*

I sail Lake Okanogan BC and between Seattle and Anchorage, mainly BC gulf island water


----------



## johnsloan

Cruising area East Coast of Australia, boat currently in Whitsundays. Boat McIntosh 47


----------



## Haguesail

Ijsselmeer, Netherlands


----------



## floyd555

*Bill Wilson*

Sydney Harbour and surrounds.
Australian East coast


----------



## dpST

Adriatic, Europe.


----------



## Zoo

Currently in Grenada. 2008 West Coast of Florida, New Port Richey, Florida


----------



## Jacobdata

Denver, CO & Belize Cayes


----------



## Slipkiller2

Galveston Bay & Freeport TX


----------



## PaulDolan

Chesapeake Bay - Baltimore


----------



## SVGratitude

Chesapeake Bay currently, heading South next month


----------



## speciald

Annapolis Landing, leaving for Caribbean next month.


----------



## ec_zoomer

Half way through a counter-clockwise loop of the Caribbean, in PLC Venezeula 9/07. West to Panama in '08 maybe.


----------



## Aleksandar

Strait of Georgia BC, Pacific Northwest.


----------



## proflyer

Pacific Northwest and Georgia Strait


----------



## HCBuff

*Galveston Bay Texas*

Galveston Bay Texas


----------



## junkmeister

Long Point Bay on North shore of Lake Erie. Beautiful sailing day today. We will soon run out of sailing weather.


----------



## mdbee

Rockport Tx - Aransas Bay


----------



## ikrieger

*Lake Erie, Cleveland ohio*

holla!

Irwin, Neptune 24


----------



## StoneAge

Cruising Area:
Vancouver Island, BC, then the world.


----------



## wireda1a

Cruising Area: 

Norwalk, CT / Long Island Sound Area


----------



## rats319

Lake pontchatrain, New Orleans


----------



## K45

South West, UK


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Poconos, PA USA


----------



## chucklesR

Deep Creek, Magothy River, 1 river north of Annapolis, western shore of th Chesapeake Bay. 
Stomping grounds, Choptank to the Sassafras.
Charter every 9 months or so in BVI.
Multi-Hull, Gemini Catamaran, sail # 987, Patience Two 
Chuckles


----------



## Robby Barlow

Alicante / SE Spain - Med


----------



## saltypat

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## funflyinsail

Tampa Bay Area


----------



## bluetommy77

cruising area Vancouver Island, Queen Charlottes, BC & Alaska coast, Pacific


----------



## TSOJOURNER

FL - Tampa Bay to the Keys


----------



## gonesailin40

Florida panhandle


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Florida upper gulf, St. Marks


----------



## CapnSantiago

Lake Texoma, Islander Bahama 30


----------



## bonnelaine

the great lake ontario


----------



## BoatBumm

Dubai, UAE


----------



## Jolini

currently cruising in Eastern Europe - Turkey


----------



## jimspafford

lake eufala oklahoma getting ready for the river and a trip to new orleans


----------



## AjariBonten

Great Lakes Ontario and Erie, Finger-lakes Seneca and Cayuga


----------



## JimB34

Narragansett Bay, R.I.


----------



## Boasun

Lafayette, Louisiana. Gulf of Mexico


----------



## sailusvi

Texas Riviera


----------



## karlheinz

Head of the Chesapeake, Havre de Grace, Md.
1998 Nimble Kodiak pilothouse yawl


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*location*

Chesapeake and where ever I can find someone nice enough to let me aboard


----------



## RandyonR3

United States, West Coast, Bound for Central America and the South Pacific, and the great circle route, all the way around..leaving fall 07-return--who knows...
S/V-R3, First 42, Randy&Ramona [email protected]


----------



## mccary

The Chesapeake Bay, Galesville on a Catalina 27


----------



## tomg847

Renton, WA 
(Lake Washington!)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Hi all*

My cruising area is Sydney Harbour in Australia


----------



## anderbra

Victoria to Desolation Sound, British Columbia, Canada


----------



## dawnhoff

Boston, ma


----------



## mtboat

Flathead Lake, Montana


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Travis in Austin, TX


----------



## drewc

*Pacific NW!*

Vancouver, BC


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hauraki Gulf New Zealand


----------



## JohnF261

*Cruising area*

Chesapeake Bay (Northern)


----------



## sstrong200

Portland, Maine


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruising wherever*

Originally from SE coast England. Currently in San Juans, USA.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruise Locations*

San Juan Islands and Canadian Gulf Islands


----------



## svbeausoleil

NW Caribbean
currently; Rio Dulce, Guatemala
Dickerson 41


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake bay!!. (lower).


----------



## pegasus1457

Long Island Sound, Mediterranean, Adriatic, Atlantic Coast of Europe


----------



## Jack424

Jack424
Lake Ontario aboard a Pearson 424 ketch


----------



## speciald

Chesapeake and Caribbean - ~6 months each


----------



## rennisaint

Northern Great Lakes, specifically Grand Traverse on Lake Michigan


----------



## theartfuldodger

St John's Newfoundland


----------



## Cbeeezer1

Lake Champlain, NY


----------



## saralu

Ligurian Sea, Italy


----------



## philsboat

*Cruising area*

St.lawrence River and Lake Ontario


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Coastal BC and Gulf Islands


----------



## Cesco

Mediterranean - Israel


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Pacific NW-Inside Passage


----------



## Lesmusic1

We have our boat on The Columbia River, Portland, Or. We are new to the sailing world and would LOVE to meet other sailers. I would love to find a girlfriend to sail with me and teach me things, my husband works all the time and I want to sail but afraid to by myself.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Port Phillip bay Melbourne


----------



## rats319

Lake Pontchatrain, New Orleans


----------



## soapysails

Located in west virginia and looking for cat sailors in our state[/B]


----------



## sailingdog

soapysails said:


> Located in west virginia and looking for cat sailors in our state[/b]


cat as in cat boat, catamaran or feline???


----------



## sanjuanderer

Comox Vancouver Island


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chessapeake Bay and Virginia lakes.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Puget Sound - Irwin 33


----------



## blakew1

Chesapeake Bay Tartan-31


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Pub911

Long Island Sound - New Haven, CT


----------



## rkfitz

Long Island Sound to Boston Harbor out of Mystic, CT


----------



## fcsob

West Florida


----------



## nereussailor

Working my way down to Marathon in the keys


----------



## nwpacketeer

For the past 9 years and the next 11 months SW Canada and NW Oregon and Washington; after next November, Europe. Look for the blog.


----------



## texwards

Alvin, Texas


----------



## CosmosMariner

S/v Wu-Hsin, mid-Atlantic to south Atlantic coast, Gulf and Bahamas.


----------



## lbdavis

Casco Bay, Maine


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Tucson, AZ.


----------



## Cbeeezer1

Lake Champlain, NY, VT


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Western Carribean - Belize and Guatemala


----------



## iblake

lower Chesapeake Bay


----------



## nauticalrich

nauticalrich

Long Island Sound


----------



## thekeip

SF Bay, from Berkeley


----------



## MacGyverRI

Narragansett Bay R.I.


----------



## allegedly

Florida west coast


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*where i'm at*

Dallas, TX


----------



## SYMandalay

*Florida Bahamas*

Florida and Bahamas


----------



## bartpeters

IJsselmeer and North Sea, The Netherlands


----------



## GEO42

*Cape Cod*

CAPE COD Nantucket Sound


----------



## Lion35

Santa Cruz, CA. Thanks for the great forum!


----------



## ozsailer

Hello from downunder,
Sue and I are based on Lake Macquarie in the state of New South Wales, Australia. Lake Mac is the largest salt water lake in the Southern hemisphere. The lake is approximatley 160 kilometres around the shore. Great anchorages, great sailing, great people.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Melbourne / Sydney /Australia Beneteau Oceanis 390


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruising area*

My cruising area is Scandinavian waters, Sweden, Denmark and southern Norway.

Mostley I sail in western parts of Sweden. I also use to sail in the Med.

Best regards
Christer


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Upper Chesapeake C&C 27 1972 MarkI "Second Wind"
Chris Ferrier


----------



## hphoen

Based in Nevis, West Indies. Sailing the Lesser Antilles.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*cruising area*

Lake Michigan Frankfort, MI


----------



## Fullcrew

Small prairie lakes in southwest Manitoba
Macgregor VN23


----------



## rdstanley

Eastern NC... Pamlico River


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*crusing area*

shediac bay,northumberland strait. new brunswick canada


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Western Caribbean. s/v Telegraph now waiting hurricane season in the Rio Dulce, Guatemala..


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I am doing sea trials on a Hunter 33 tomorrow. IF all goes well I will keep the boat in Rock Hall, MD until next spring and then bring her home to Palmyra, NJ. I intend to sail the Delaware River and Delaware Bay.


----------



## AmicaJim

Tampa Bay, West Central Florida


----------



## Sailorman321

Florida East Coast and Bahamas


----------



## starboardyacht

Lake Norman, NC & Fla. Keys.........


----------



## shooter13

Charleston SC here!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

big island, hawaii


----------



## tjvanginkel

Gulf Islands, BC, Canada


----------



## trek1200

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## telekitr

Currently Lake Champlain then......???


----------



## Traveling Light

Lake Michigan, Chicago, Monroe Harbor


----------



## TSOJOURNER

2007/2008 winter in Almerimar, Spain. 2008 Baleares, France, Corsica, Sardinia, Italy, Tunisia


----------



## Mainepep

Piscataqua River, Maine


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Barcelona (West Mediterranean Sea)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Michigan, Grand Rapids


----------



## crwber

Hong kong.......


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Pensacola, Florida


----------



## StoneAge

Gulf Islands, BC


----------



## mabugov

Lake Wabuman, Alberta (west of Edmonton, Alberta)


----------



## WelcomeIII

*Check In*

Boat is in Antigua moving to St. Lucia shortly. I am Boston based.


----------



## somers12

Ghost Lake near Calgary Alberta Canada


----------



## cabron99

Channel Islands, SoCal


----------



## rfkurtz

Kwajalein Island, Kwajalein Atoll, Republic of the Marshall Islands


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Presently in vavau Tonga


----------



## salth20

home in Monterey Bay CA, vacations in Santa Barbara


----------



## HarbourBoy

Cruising in the Pacfic waters of southern British Columbia.


----------



## Gryzio

Here in the U.S.A.
Gulf of Mexico and up the Atlantic East coast as far as Virginia to visit my nephew.
Never seen the Statue of Liberty.  
But, I going to one day. 

I have been in the Pacific, just to Catalina Island and back with my cousin, but, that not my regular stomping grounds.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

San Franciso Bay/Sacramento Delta


----------



## TSOJOURNER

myrtle Beach SC


----------



## earl444

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## wainu

Sydney/Pittwater/Hawkesbury River systems -  all down under


----------



## soulesailor

casco bay, Maine


----------



## chef2sail

Chesapeake Bay- Patapsco River


----------



## cabron

Rio de la Plata, Buenos Aires, Argentina


----------



## GreatWhite

Kootenay Lake, British Columbia


----------



## bogdog

Lake Michigan, big Green Bay/Door County


----------



## thesnort

San Diego; that's where.


----------



## TomandKarens34

Casco Bay Maine, USA


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*local pond*

lake pleasant.
& some day a trip to peru


----------



## HGSail

The Channel Islands, Ventura,SOCAL, Make it down to Mexico here and there.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Gulf of Mexico


----------



## GerryMH

Currently in Guatemala, heading for Cuba.


----------



## funflyinsail

Tampa Bay area. ~~~~~_/) ~~~~~


----------



## SantaSailor

Jacksonville Florida


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Jacksonville FL, area. However, currently living in the UK for 3 years (boat in dry storage in Jacksonville) so I plan on taking some 5-day RYA courses and sailing in the Solent and possibly East coast of England.


----------



## Ron H

*Sailing grounds*

Narragansett Bay, RI


----------



## yousmc

Charleston South Carolina


----------



## kerry

*South East Florida*

And The Bahamas when I can make it.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Moss Covered Stones*

Left Houston, TX 10 years ago s-l-o-w-l-y circumnavigating the Caribbean in our Morgan OI-416 ketch. Currently in Curacao, N.A. for a couple of years before moving westward.


----------



## nemier

Currently, in Aberdeen, Scotland - and it's howling out in the North Sea right now!


----------



## burgess

*Geoff and Tina Burgess, S/Y S'Ours*

Honduras, shortly heading for Belize, Mexico and the USA


----------



## burgess

Geoff and TIna Burgess - S/Y S'Ours - Currently in Honduras, shortly heading for Belize, Mexico and then the USA


----------



## AlanBrown

Abacos, Bahamas


----------



## ekotopia

Chesapeake bay for now - the Med next year


----------



## dmerrill

Penobscot Bay, Maine


----------



## Waterwereld

Netherlands


----------



## JoeDougan

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## BeneteauMark

*Great Lakes*

Great Lakes for me, especially Lake St. Clair


----------



## TSOJOURNER

The Lewis and Clark Reservoir on the Missouri River


----------



## EO32

*Lake Washington, Seattle*

and the Puget Sound


----------



## AirbusDriver

Just a "new" member checking in from St. Pete, FL. I have a Catalina 30. 1987 vintage. It is my first sailboat and I love it. I have been a sponge here and there is always more to learn. Thanks for all of the info.
Mike


----------



## kdmjme

Cape Cod Bay, Plymouth, MA


----------



## KODAD

Ft Myers Beach, Florida


----------



## inshallamiami

fort lauderdale, fl


----------



## adewall

Chesapeake Bay, NC, AICW, Fla Keys, Gulf of Mexico, Bahamas


----------



## FarCry

St Thomas USVI


----------



## Gladrags1

*Cruising Grounds*

I cruise the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## Stillraining

San Jaun & Gulf Islands


----------



## Cbeeezer1

Lake Champlain, NY


----------



## pelicanl

Lake Pelican / Lake Kampeska / Lake Superior


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Brisbane, Australia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

East End Long Island Sound, CT ... Saga 43


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Darwin NT Australia


----------



## rkfitz

Long Island Sound


----------



## xtatico1404

Fajardo, Puerto Rico


----------



## folkboatjohn

San Francisco, California


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*outbackjack*

east australia.


----------



## saltygator

South East Florida here.


----------



## Plumper

Pacific North-West


----------



## funflyinsail

Tampa Bay Area


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Michigan
Lake Muskegon


----------



## Ahmed

*Ahmed*

Durban.South Africa.


----------



## JiffyLube

San Diego here.


----------



## welshstu

Pwllheli, Cardigan Bay, Wales, UK


----------



## lharmon

Lake Champlain bordering NY, VT and Canada


----------



## SimonV

San Francisco, California
Staying at Berkeley Marina


----------



## genieskip

Home port on the Hudson river in the Hudson Highlands in 
Cold Spring. Cruise the Northeast.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*[email protected]*



administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Chesapeake Bay, US Atlantic coast/ICW, and occasionally Texas coast


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Bay, US south Atlantic coast, occasionally Texas coast


----------



## funflyinsail

Terra Ceia Bay and Tampa Bay area.


----------



## kmusbach

Southeast Coast of Florida Palm Beach


----------



## AndrewScullion

Scotland and North Sea


----------



## sailordave

Inland VA (ashore) Chesapeake Bay when sanity (and time) prevails...


----------



## bomcq

Narragansett Bay, Block Island, The Vineyard, Nantucket


----------



## earl444

chesapeake bay


----------



## T37SOLARE

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## dbruce85

*Cruising Area*

Niagara on the Lake, Ontario


----------



## Hobos

Lake Erie, Toledo, OH


----------



## Ahmed

*Ahmed*

Durban South Africa


----------



## supergrade

Sarasota, Florida....we live in Tampa but the boat's in Sarasota.


----------



## lawriegubb

Great Barrier reef, Polynesia and Melanesia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Brookings, Oregon


----------



## Nottoway

Western Mediterranean


----------



## Phreak

Toronto, Great Lakes area


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Pleasant Bay - eastern maine


----------



## jay1956

Key West Fl.


----------



## latestcaper

Caribbean & Palisade Colorado


----------



## calamitas

*Cruising Area*

Western Lake Erie (Port Clinton area)


----------



## rats319

New Orleans area


----------



## salty4568

*Sailing area*



administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Rockport, Texas area; Soon to cruise east to Florida and then Bahamas and Carib.

Skip


----------



## jdpatton

Galveston & Trinity Bays


----------



## Barquito

Lake Mendota. Madison, WI. Trailer to other lakes in WI, IA, possible Great Lakes.


----------



## Ilenart

Fremantle area & West Australia coast.


----------



## mccary

Centeral Chesapeake Bay out of Galesville, MD


----------



## rireefguy

Narragansett Bay, RI


----------



## TSOJOURNER

San Francisco Bay


----------



## PierreMundo

Caribbean, lesser Antilles (The Dutch ABC Islands)


----------



## Planb835

Oriental, NC Neuse River & Pamlico Sound.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Rhode Island - Narragansett Bay, Newport, Block Island


----------



## LarryandSusanMacDonald

Chesapeake Bay - then ICW to Keys this fall - or maybe Bahamas. We're retiring -who cares?


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Ventura, California. Channel Islands


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*San francisco area*

I and my wife are fron the sacramento area. New to real sailing (looking at cruzing). Iv'e sailed as a kid in the great lakes with a step father. WE have sailes in the bay of thailand ( my wife is thai) & in the East China sea. Great waters to sail.


----------



## Cesco

Base Tel Aviv. Planning Cyprus, Turkey and Greece this Summer. See you there. Cesco


----------



## TSOJOURNER

NY Finger Lakes


----------



## dougklay

Galveston Bay, TX


----------



## TSOJOURNER

San Diego, CA and Haverstraw Bay, NY. I'm on the hard at present. If I find a boat again, it will be the ICW from Delaware city to Cocoa Beach, FL.


----------



## sproption

Lake Michigan, Milwaukee Wi


----------



## JNorseman

LI Sound, CT


----------



## captainrizzo

Lake Michigan (Holland, MI)


----------



## tjaldur

Skagerrak and Kattegat, the waters between Norway, Sweden and Denmark.


----------



## Spiritman

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Narragansett Bay, Warwick, RI


----------



## pchazel

Lake Erie, Sandusky, Ohio


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*dgsingle*

Annapolis, Maryland


----------



## Pilot35

Buzzards Bay on a 1966 Pilot 35


----------



## sailingdog

Pilot—

Where on Buzzards Bay? I sail out of New Bedford, so does Bump.


----------



## Pilot35

I just picked up a mooring at Burr Bros in Sippican Harbor. I took sailing lessons on a Pearson 30 out of Marblehead last year, and went thru ASA courses in BVI in December on a Dufor 43. Sapphire is my first boat, and I will be doing a fair amount of daysailing and taking weekend trips for the 2008 season - picking up as much experience as I can. An experienced sailing friend and I will be sailing her from Southwest Harbor ME to Marion in June.
Regards...


----------



## sailingdog

I'll have to keep an eye out for ya...


----------



## equaregis

Hervey Bay Queensland Australia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake George, New York; Lake Champlain, Hudson River, and most recently, the Virgin Islands.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Atlanta, Georgia


----------



## Ladyhawke2

*Cruising Area*

Lake Ontario Canada


----------



## yachtthor

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Pacific Northwest


----------



## yachtthor

Pacific Northwest, San Juan Islands and Gulf Islands


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Still in Key West


----------



## Wings33

San Diego, CA


----------



## jimmyb116

Victoria bc canada


----------



## TSOJOURNER

SF Bay Area


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor

Still dry docked in BadenPA.


----------



## CapnSantiago

Lake Texoma, TX


----------



## Catania

The Great lakes and particularly Georgian Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Charlotte Harbor and the Florida Gulf Coast.


----------



## FancyPants

Charleston, SC


----------



## sun37

Aegean and Mediterranean


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Erie, Port Clinton, Ohio


----------



## wchevron

narragansett bay, ri


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Puerto Vallarta, Bahia de Banderas and coastal Mexico.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*sacramento based*

Ca. Delta and SF bay


----------



## Digiital

Toronto, Ontario, Canada. Come on winter go away!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Land Locked in Oz*

Still land locked in Canberra , Australia. Working toward a breakout to Northern NSW, waters north and the wide Pacific. Cheers, Jack.


----------



## canuck

*Cruising Grounds*

Great Lakes: rest of previous message sent by mistake due to big fingers 
 Canuck, vessel "Sweet Belle"


----------



## madman2525

lake Starnberg, Germany 

(let's see who else sails here)


----------



## wfahey

Canyon Lake, Texas


----------



## docbob5707

Lake Huron - Great Lakes


----------



## negrini

Paraty - Brazil


----------



## ohaavik

Singapore & Malaysia


----------



## zaliasvejas

Casco Bay and Gulf of Maine 
Based in Portland, Maine, USA!


----------



## 2Gringos

Turks and Caicos Islands, British West Indies


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Destin, Florida Gulf Coast.


----------



## Rup

Avalon, CA Catalina Island


----------



## groger

*Cruising Area*

Pacific Northwest... San Juan Islands, Canadian Gulf Islands


----------



## Xoxonis

*Greece - Aegean and Ionian*

I know the Aegean and Ionian seas pretty well. Particularly the Dodecanese islands: Kos, Kalymnos, Nisyros, Tilos, Rhodes, Limnos, Patmos, and the smaller ones... anyone looking for info I can help. I have no idea who charters what though... info on sea and other practical matters, e.g. harbours, marinas, waters, dangers, beaches, wind, legal issues (somewhat).


----------



## funflyinsail

Florida West Coast


----------



## RickQuann

Lower Potomac, Middle Chesapeake


----------



## fullkeel7

*Check-in*

East coast, Central Florida.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Astoria, OR
Columbia R.
coastal waters of Washington & Oregon
sometimes Puget Sound

C&C 27


----------



## MikeField

.
Western Port, Victoria, Oz (down in the bottom right-hand corner.) The northern part is shoal water, similar to the UK east coast in some ways, for which my YM 3-Tonner is ideally designed. The southern part opens into Bass Strait, which opens onto the world....

Photos available here. My 3-Tonner (_Sanderling_ -- recognisable by her bilge-keels) features in two of the photos, and my clinker din ghy _Aileen Louisa_ appears in the fourth.
.


----------



## gypsysailing

Caribbean
based in Virgin Islands


----------



## Renceb

Oklahoma - where there's always wind!


----------



## Cptken

*Chesapeake Bay*

Sail the mid Chesapeake Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*sailing area*

Gezzer Buzzards Bay MA


----------



## zerubb

*Cruising Area*
West Coast Australia
Boat: Laurent Giles Vertue


----------



## LoveAndLuck

Chesapeake Bay and Delaware Bay.


----------



## sailingcannon

Dallas Texas Here!!!


----------



## JimM

British Virgin Islands


----------



## Lucky Jack

Oriental, NC


----------



## Thaumaturge

*Location, location, location......*

_Sans_[/I] boat at the moment, but actively seeking platform to continue my wanderings.

I currently hang my hat in Spain, but.................

Vince


----------



## Triquetra

Melbourne, FL


----------



## transcendencekinsale

*Kinsale South Coast of Ireland*

Kinsale South Coast of Ireland


----------



## TSOJOURNER

San Juan & Gulf Islands


----------



## DocBrauer

*DocBrauer*

Guatemala, but the country I'm in changes every 2 to 6 weeks.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Louisville, KY


----------



## fiestaMojo

Boston Harbor


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Upper Chesapeake Bay
Hunter 31


----------



## jobark

Chesapeake Bay - Pearson 40


----------



## Sometimesbrilliant

Hamilton Ontario. Crusing around the Lake Ontario area.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

lovewell lake


----------



## creature

None yet. Trying to get started!!


----------



## plimsoll

Based on the west coast of Norway. Crusing all northern Europe.


----------



## whitewater7

Lake Nockmixon, PA (USA)


----------



## Melbournian

Port Philip Bay, Melbourne Australia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Tampa Bay, Florida


----------



## knuterikt

Based near Oslo in Norway.
Primarly crusing in South cost of Norway.


----------



## slokaj

Lake Michigan, north of Chicago


----------



## Guest

Langkawi, Malaysia and Phuket, Thailand


----------



## Dzedzej

*Sea Devil*

Rich & Terry on Sea Devil will be in Abaco Bahamas from 2/08 to 11/08 then USVI & BVI till fall 09


----------



## landlockvasailor

Buggs Island, Virginia


----------



## SAILORDUDE01

Ft.Myers,Fl. Gulf coast area


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Tahoe, CA/NV


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*If we ever get outta here...*

Docked in St. Augustine FL. working on our old gal, 'Bear'. We have 6 years til retirement to cast off and see the world. New to this coast, previously sailed a 30' Ericson + in old Panama City area.
Please see member Mollybear
Janny 
S/V Bear
1975 Tartan TOCK


----------



## SwiftCloud

New Zealand east coast and Polynesia


----------



## wperket

*Cruising*

Lake Memphremagog, VT


----------



## tommie

Just bought 34 ft Roberts,will be taking off up the East Coast of Australia in about 4 weeks time,over the top,and who knows,,maybe someday soon,some bluewater cruises.


----------



## dcarey

LI Sound, CT


----------



## Cruisingdreamspress

California's offshore islands


----------



## jjns

Lake Ontario


----------



## JamesSkok

*Cruise Area*

New York-New Jersey


----------



## csilva

La Punta, Callao, PERU


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Landlocked in Morehead, KY


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Bay - East Coast
San Diego & Baja California - West Coast


----------



## kimbersleep

Lake Champlain, moored in Port Henry


----------



## nivrim

*Sailing Area*

Lake Texoma


----------



## Belizean

We sail in and around beautiful Belize, Central America


----------



## AdamLein

Strait of Georgia in British Columbia and Washington State


----------



## TSOJOURNER

North coast Dominican Republic


----------



## LifesJourney

*Life's Journey*

Chesapeake - Hampton Roads area


----------



## tonybinTX

Lake Travis, Austin, TX


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Where we sail*

Astoria, OR
Columbia River
coastal waters of Oregon/Washington
Portland, OR
Puget Sound (on vacation)
San Juan Islands [vacation]

S/V Doodles
C&C 27


----------



## genieskip

hudson highlands - cold spring, ny


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruising Grounds*

West Arm Grand Traverse Bay Traverse City, MI


----------



## revard

*Cruising Area*

Southeast Alaska


----------



## jbondy

Long Island Sound


----------



## sail1860

Treasure Coast, FL.


----------



## ykeskin

San Jose, California


----------



## tokobe

*cruising grounds*

Block Island Sound to Narraganset Bay to Martha's Vineyard and Nantucket : summers

Punta Gorda to Boca Grande to Fort Myers toTampa: winter


----------



## EO32

Seattle, Washington
Lake Union, Lake Washington, Puget Sound.


----------



## sctpc

Melbourne Australia Port Philip bay


----------



## wescarroll

Lake Erie, the Greatlakes and points outbound hopefully


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Tampa Bay, Anna Maria, Bradenton & Palmetto, FL


----------



## MABON01

*Location*

Southern Lake Michigan


----------



## arrghigotaboat

Fernandina Beach, Florida and Saint Marys, Georgia


----------



## jimmytc

Gulf Islands, British Columbia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Galveston Bay TX & Gulf of Mexico


----------



## anderbra

Southern British Columbia coast. Canada.


----------



## JohnBoelte

Lake Monroe, Indiana; Lake Michigan


----------



## ger3926

Baltic -Sea - North Sea - North Atlantic- Polar Sea -Greek


----------



## smokey63182

Hello to you all. Keweenaw Bay, Portage Entrance , Huron Bay, Lake Superior. Upper Michigan. Our first boat ang first year sailing I cant even begin to tell you all how much of a great experience it been. 1988 Hunter 26.5 Lobster package.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chicago, IL - Southern Lake Michigan


----------



## Tropo69

Northern Montana, Big lakes like Fort Peck Lake


----------



## Georgiegirl

Irish Sea UK waters.


----------



## Narwhal31

Seattle, puget sound, British Columbia.
1975 Hallberg Rassy, Monsun.


----------



## farmboy

eastern lake ontario


----------



## jimbee

Im departing Long Island, Heading down to MD then to SC and Fort Lauderdale, and finaly The Bahamas. On a Pearson 30


----------



## linnetwoods

Atlantic and Mediterranean


----------



## souljour2000

Southwest florida gulf and lesser waters


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Check in From HERMES P-33*

Just checking in from the Great Lakes. Usually Atlantic Coast, This year wintering in the Bahamas. Currently on Lake Ontario-very hot and muggy.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Thank You,

I got another quote from ORM and I think I am going to go with it. I m on Lake Michigan, doing some survey work.. just scoped out the Chicago River.. hot here too..

Cheers


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Sailing Area*

Casco Bay. Maine


----------



## katiki

Based Western Mediterranean - hope to escape eastwards some day! Will there be sea area/ocean based discussion groups in the future? Could be useful.


----------



## allegedly

Southwest coast of Florida-Tampa to Key West


----------



## B747dx

*Cruising Grounds*

Narragansett Bay


----------



## shadypark

Galveston Bay


----------



## jjablonowski

western Long Island Sound


----------



## GypsyHawk

East coast of Australia with a preference for the Queensland coast.


----------



## Balaton

Adriatic Sea (Dalmatia) and lake Balaton (Hungary)


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Sakakawea, North Dakota. 178 miles of glorious bay filled sailing


----------



## LittleWingCA

San Diego, California


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Tallahassee, FL


----------



## tminski

*Cruising Ground*

I-95 in Florida until s/v Pixie is rebuilt to the point of floating again.


----------



## dvpamenter

St Margarets Bay and Mahone Bay Nova Scotia.


----------



## BermudaHorst

Bermuda, and when I can Narragansett Bay


----------



## easygoing

Crusising the sand dunes IRAQ MIDDLE EAST.


----------



## bossk

Vancouver BC, Vancouver Island Area


----------



## judika

Gulf of Mexico, Tarpon Springs, Clearwater, Tampa Bay area


----------



## kpdii

Lake Texoma, Texas


----------



## mightyhorton

West coast of Mexico, currently based out of Paradise Village, Puerto Vallarta.


----------



## DavidMarc

Exotic and Ancient -Bala Cynwyd, PA, from the old Gaellic, meaning a whale's va****. Oh sorry, that was Ron Burgandy. Soon to be berthed in the Sailing Capital, Annapolis, MD.


----------



## orlowsks

Alpena Michigan


----------



## ilnadi

Neuse River & Pamlico Sound
sailing out of Oriental, NC


----------



## Warren M.

*Sail location*

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## kai34

Buzzards Bay, Ma


----------



## 0verdrive

Lake Perry, Kansas

(Being a newbie, I should mention: I don't actually have a boat yet, but have been in touch with a local instructor, who sails at Lake Perry. Since this is where I'll learn, I'll claim it as my "sailing area."  )


----------



## GreatWhite

Sea of Cortez and Interior of British Columbia


----------



## sbezsonoff

Florida East Coast and the Bahamas


----------



## captbillc

captbillc now on Lake Superior, Nimble 30 Express


----------



## ccam

*San Juan Islands*

Currently PNW. Heading South in Sept. for the haha.


----------



## dcarey

Long Island Sound, Connecticut


----------



## EBdreamn

Lake Erie, great lakes


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Toronto, Ontario


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Florida, US


----------



## TSOJOURNER

caribbean , caribbean


----------



## davmarwood

*Cruising Grounds*

Northern Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Bucaniere

North Mediterranean sea,particular Ligurian sea and Corse island


----------



## montenido

Channel Islands and So Cal waters.


----------



## msterns1

San Diego/SoCal


----------



## easygoing

*sailnet member chick-in*

Gulf Of Mexico, Galv bay.


----------



## midnightsailor

Peconic Bay, Gardniners Bay, Long Island Sound


----------



## SkywalkerII

Long Island Sound


----------



## scud

*Cruising Area*

the Meds , Windward Islands, Adriatic Sea, Greece and Turkey, Brazil

Scud


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Out of Anacortes, WA, throughout the PNW.


----------



## duckduckgoose

Sail all around Dublin and the Irish Sea. 


(Dublin Ireland, not the multiple Dublins in the US )


----------



## rikhall

New Brunswick and Maine


----------



## Joesaila

Hingham Bay and Cape Cod


----------



## anchorsaweigh

Naragansett Bay...specifically East Greenwich, RI


----------



## MacNep

Western Lake Ontario - Fity Point Marina,


----------



## northbay

Chesapeake Bay, East coast


----------



## sailrmon

Bill and Boop
S/V "Wendy Michelle"
Sandusky,Ohio and Western Lake Erie


----------



## CheoyLee36

Eastern CT and RI, Fishers Island Sound, Block Island Sound.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

West Arm Grand Traverse Bay - lake MI


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Santa Monica Bay and beyond


----------



## RocketScience

Puget Sound (Seattle), and hopefully beyond.


----------



## captainchetco

s/v "Someday" 41' Gulfstar. Homeport, Brookings, OR.
In last 2 years, have salied (well, motored) the length of the Columbia River, from there really sailed to Bellingham WA. Then back down the coast to Zihuatenajo MX, and now back to Mazatlan, which is where I now am. Plan to sail down the Pacific side to South America this season.

Anybody want to ride along? I have crew now, but one is leaving in Dec.


----------



## anchorsaweigh

East Greenwich, RI


----------



## mtitus

The Pacific Northwest -in and around the coastal waters of British Columbia


----------



## cabron99

Ventura, CA - Channel Islands


----------



## TSOJOURNER

British Virgin Islands, US Virgin Islands


----------



## geopan81

*Crusing Area*

Ericson 29 Casco Bay Portland Maine


----------



## PaulDolan

*Checking In*

I'm at Maryland Yacht Club, Rock Creek off the Patapsco River/Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## justified

Long Island sound to the Vineyard, 28 Newport


----------



## bluwateronly

San Francisco Bay, Ca. and west coast.


----------



## ckgreenman

Lake Norman, NC


----------



## SAILORDUDE01

South west and south east Florida and the Florida keys


----------



## jkimberly

Long Island Sound, based in Milford, CT


----------



## kaptan

Southern CA, Catalina Island Channel


----------



## ckgreenman

kaptan said:


> Southern CA, Catalina Island Channel


My old stomping grounds 

My dad's boat used to be moored in Dana Point Harbor.


----------



## Naughtylus

Dubai 
Last month - Malacca Strait - Langkawi to Port Klang.


----------



## joesailer1

barnaget bay to delaware bay


----------



## Richard108

East Coast Australia and Western pacific. Sailing a Hanse 540


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Moss Landing, California


----------



## mman30

Chesapeake Bay, cruising south for the winter, exhumas.


----------



## Sailinmike

Channel Islands, Santa Barbara, CA


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Channel Islands, CA


----------



## JohnF261

*Chesapeake Bay*

mostly northern


----------



## mrwuffles

Long Island Sound!!!!


----------



## Anlyn

Queensland Australia and New Caledonia and Vanuatu


----------



## patrickrea

Lake Ontario, Georgian Bay, Canada


----------



## cherev

*checkin / Q*

Morgan OI 41
visits to SWFL US

what happened to the morgan atsign list.sailnet.net e-mails?


----------



## odayrockaway

New York's lower harbor


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Cerveza

Oslofjord, Norway.


----------



## Mikelivingstone

Central Mediterrenean (Malta)


----------



## chall03

Sydney, Australia.


----------



## Pandabonium

Lake Kitaura, Japan


----------



## easygoing

Still cruising the sand in Iraq.


----------



## writeofpassage

Savannah, GA - and looking for others in the area!


----------



## N0NJY

Colorado Springs, Colorado... and points beyond. (I'm still trying to figure out how to get to the Mississippi from here... but most of the rivers are dry right now....

/chuckle


----------



## Guzzi

St. Louis, MO and boatless!


----------



## melodycs30

Bayfield, ON - Lake Huron, Georgian Bay, North Channel


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*S/V Daydream*

Sailing the Caribbean 9 years, 25,000 nm.


----------



## dennisvetter

*Cruising Area*

Strait of Georgia, British Columbia


----------



## J36ZT

*Cruising Area*

San Francisco Bay California
Home port: Vallejo
Member Presidio YC


----------



## PhilBohlander

Lake Michigan 

Holland area


----------



## SimonV

*S/v Goodonya*

Scarborough Marina, Queensland Australia......for a while


----------



## sailingdog

Yay Simon... how's life in oz treating you???


----------



## AirbusDriver

Home Port: St. Petersburg, FL
Crusing area: West coast of FL.
Boat: EndeavourCat 30 sail '1993


----------



## TSOJOURNER

chesapeake bay


----------



## kredit

gateway to the fjords via Byfjorden

Bergen,Norway


----------



## [email protected]

Parry Sound on Georgian bay, Summer, Florida Bahamas winter


----------



## Leither

Chesapeake Bay (boat is based on the Western shore, about 20 miles north of Solomons Islands).


----------



## philsboat

St. Lawrence River,The Thousand Islands and Lake Ontario

Mirage 25 "Garfield"


----------



## filup501

San Francisco Bay


----------



## gwest3149

Lake Texoma right now


----------



## joncon

San Carlos, Sonora Mexico


----------



## harpguitar

Chesapeake Bay, Poquoson River.

Rick


----------



## gmbandco

*Hudson River*

Hudson River, north of New York City


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Florida Panhandle


----------



## truewind

Northeast, Maine to Conn.


----------



## odayrockaway

NYC- Lower Harbor, Jamaica Bay and Raritan Bay.


----------



## FlatheadSailor

Flathead Lake, Montana


----------



## FarCry

Welcome to Sailnet Flathead. That part of MT is beautiful and would be perfect if the sailing season was long enough to let the water warm up. Darn snow melt!!!!!


----------



## BJanes

Parry Sound, Ontario


----------



## teddier1

*Sailing Location*

Lake Erie, Cleveland, OH


----------



## dacap06

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## TheSandpiper

West coast Scotland


----------



## defrich

*crusing area*

Eastern Long Island , New York


----------



## Calabego

I realize this thread was from 2006, but since its alive again...


Portland, OR


----------



## Matt Galo

Rock Creek MD.


----------



## jkimberly

Long Island Sound - Branford to Port Jeff to Stamford, based in Milford CT


----------



## harl

Kootenay Lake BC-27' Catalina


----------



## Dmarina

Southern California Coast


----------



## TSOJOURNER

panama city,florida


----------



## easygoing

Iraq, Sailing in the sand.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

British Virgin Islands.


----------



## rdstanley

Washington, NC Pamlico River and Sound


----------



## xsboats

Southeast USA, Bahamas 50ft samson ketch


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Checking In: Liveaboard in Newport Oregon*

Responding to request to "check in".

I am new to site, new to sailing, new to boat ownership ... and having way too much fun.

Just bought a Jensen Marine cal 29 as a liveaboard. Will be "practicing" -- never sailed anything bigger than about 18 feet -- on the Yaquina River in Newport, Oregon; followed by sailing up and down the Central Oregon coast.

Would love to hear from others about:

++ Liveaboard
++ Sailboat maintenance, cleaning, etc.
++ Beginner sailing not to do's
++ and more.

TonyInNewportOregon


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Boston to Downeast Maine out of Portsmouth, NH - sometimes further.
Weekend sails between Cape Ann and Cape Elizabeth

SkipperB
S.V. Suell


----------



## dsmauney

*DSMauney*

Oriental, NC and Pamlico Sound


----------



## MileHigh

High seas, Denver Colorado


----------



## mikeandaida

South West Turkey, Greece


----------



## patrickstickler

Gulf of Finland, Baltic


----------



## gaha_1

*It's me*

Lorain,Ohio, Lake Erie


----------



## firehoser75

*Cruising Grounds*

We sail in the US San Juan Islands (been down to Port Townsend and plan on going further south), BC Gulf Islands, Howe Sound, Sunshine Coast, Desolation Sound and points north to the Broughtons.
We are truly blessed to be able to cruise in this unbelievable area.

Tom


----------



## MisterBilge

Past 28 years, Mallets Bay, Lake Champlain, VT. Starting in the Spring of '09 venturing down the Hudson, out Long Island Sound, up the coast of New England, destination unknown.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

North Florida , Jacksonville, First Coast, USA Baby!


----------



## Coreyboy18

New Orleans, LA
Municipal Yacht Harbor


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Port Hacking, Sydney area, NSW, Australia


----------



## cyndimarcus

Sacramento Delta, heading down the coast to Mexico next fall


----------



## Pogo-2

Newport 30, Tonawanda,NY 
sailing the Niagara River & the Great Lakes


----------



## chinook88

*westernport bay melbourne australia here*

westernport bay melbourne australia here


----------



## JudyWakefield

Cheticamp, Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## calehuff

Northern Chesapeake Bay...


----------



## Pellegrina

Clearwater, FL Tampa Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake Beach, Maryland


----------



## jackdrussell

*South Carolina*

I sail in Pamlico Sound and East costs of Carolinas...


----------



## neilmcd

British Columbia


----------



## tommie

Gladstone Queensland Australia marina,, Roberts 34


----------



## bigcj39

chesapeake


----------



## Rhumbline1

Moreton Bay, Queensland, Australia


----------



## modul8

Lake HURON


----------



## Ron H

So we've moved and are picking the location for the boat. Choices are stay in Narragansett Bay or move her to Lake Superior. We're teaching, so the distance isn't a problem, just alters the plans. For anyone familiar with Lake Superior - how do the Apostle Islands and north shore of the lake stack up for quiet gunkholes and weekend stops?

Thanks!


----------



## mattmydlarz

Hi from Seaford, DE - Chesapeake Bay (soon Atlantic )


----------



## bossk

Vancouver, BC, Canada


----------



## SimonV

Jervis Bay, NSW Australia.


----------



## coldsteel

*Cruising area*

*Oahu, Hawaii, USA

Phil*


----------



## Trimmer

Lake Pend Oreille (ponderay) Idaho

Tim


----------



## davmarwood

*Cruising Grounds*

We cruise in the northern part of Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## SecondWindNC

Coastal N.C.


----------



## whatoo

*whatoo*

hanging ona hook/kingstonuke


----------



## celenoglu

Marmara and Aegean


----------



## vintage171

Southern Lake Huron


----------



## Zoo

Currently in Puerto Rico


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Welsh Harp, North London, United Kingdom


----------



## arja

*cruising areas*

two sailing areas. West Greenwich, RI to Block, newport RI to Cuttyhunk, MV and nantucket in summers

and from Punta Gorda, Fla to Ft Myers to Sarasota, Fla in Winter.


----------



## Bilgewater

Vancouver Island, The British Columbia Coast & Alaska


----------



## xsailor

Lake Norman, North Carolina

Looking for sailors out here, I just moved to the area recently and looking for a boat to crew in. Any kinda boat. Did centerboard all my life, also Yatch.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Pearl Harbor, Hawaii


----------



## qtoyoutoo

Cape Cod and the Islands


----------



## kaluvic

Eastern Mediterranean...Lebanon


----------



## Morgan27

Beaufort South Carolina on the ICW.
Mike Sr.


----------



## jimmyb514

*Land Locked*

Candlewood Lake, CT.


----------



## Duck401k

Chesapeake bay


----------



## KellyMarcena

Casco Bay, Maine


----------



## EG23

Lake Michigan - Chicago, IL


----------



## bradentonbeachboy

Anna Maria Island, Florida


----------



## jingles

fortlauderdale fl


----------



## RKelsall

San Diego, CA


----------



## kdmjme

*Sailing Area*

Duxbury, Plymouth, & Cape Cod Bay in Massachusetts.


----------



## kjango

Wintering at Cobb Island Maryland for the time being....on the move come Spring .


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Learning in Knoxville TN


----------



## Klaatu

*Sailing Area*

Delaware River, Philadelphia Pa.


----------



## mgmhead

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Redskyat

Gulf Islands, BC


----------



## Flybyknight

Delaware Bay / Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Bene323hfxns

*Mahone Bay, Nova Scotia, Canada*

I sail out of Chester, Nova Scotia which is on Beautiful Mahone Bay.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruising Area*

I'm near KY lakes. Looking to buy my first boat in the next couple of months.


----------



## RanAweigh

Long Island Sound > Nantucket

"The South Coast of New England"


----------



## Winderlust

Bare boat charters; aspiring to boat ownership.

Southern California waters: Santa Catalina and the Channel Islands.


----------



## freestonepeaches

Eastern Ontario and Western Quebec.


----------



## saltyoldman

Long Island Sound ..... Connecticut


----------



## menado

Coast of British Columbia


----------



## deniswfoster

costa brava catalonia spain


----------



## Keldee

Keldee
Cruising North Channel Lake Huron on a Douglas 31


----------



## jned

South Puget Sound, Washington


----------



## mikethecapt

East coast of FL.


----------



## dragonfly203

Annapolis


----------



## modul8

lake huron


----------



## imagine2frolic

North east Florida, and through the Bahamas for now. Hopefully S.E. Asia in the VERY near future....i2f


----------



## BUSHORE

St-Lawrence River, Quebec, Canada

Gulfstar 41 Ketch


----------



## orient

Lake Michigan


----------



## TimJedda22

Western Port, Victoria, Australia

Tim Jedda 22


----------



## Whissell

North Channel, Ontario Canada
SV CHAOS


----------



## GNHBus

*Sailing Waters*

Ive been around Cape Cod for 30 yrs,
very familiar with Hyannis/W.Yarmouth, Lewis Bay to the Islands


----------



## sailingdog

Welcome GNHBus, what kind of boat do you have?


----------



## teamsail

Lower Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Hillster

Galveston Bay - Kemah, TX


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Chesapeake


----------



## ystanley

Pamlico River, North Carolina


----------



## Encre2Chine

Based in Hong Kong, cruising and racing around the Chinese Sea, Macau, Phillipine, Vietnam


----------



## BUSHORE

Original boat name.I like it!

JP


----------



## NICHOLSON58

Nicholson58 Currently on the hard for refitting and restoration. Launch - wallet willing, in 2010. We are in Muskegon Michigan at Torresen Marine on Muskegon Lake. We will be cruising Lake Michigan for starters and will exit the Great Lakes by the St Lawrence.


----------



## JustineIII

*Santa Barbara, CA*

Santa Barbara, CA


----------



## Sailnakked

San Diego, CA, up and down SOCAL and into Baja Mexico


----------



## RichardLathrop

*captain*

Eastern Long Island Sound


----------



## seariders

Sea of Cortez


----------



## bluewater_ny

LI Sound, CT


----------



## fisher0

Sail out of Miramichi, New Brunswick Canada!


----------



## OrioninHawaii

The Hawaiian Islands


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Puerto Vallarta, Mexico Jeanneau 45 Sunkiss, Salty Dog


----------



## teddier1

Cleveland, OH Bavaria 37 Traumfanger waiting for spring


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Essex Coast, England


----------



## MSter

Tampa Bay, FL


----------



## irwin325cc

League City, Texas


----------



## mussnot

Mediterranean


----------



## helmsman4

Gulf Islands, Sidney , BC


----------



## marinetravel

Queensland Australia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Montreal, Canada*

Montreal, Canada


----------



## Luckyescape

*Reply*

We are currently in NE Florida - heading to SE Florida (The Keys).


----------



## nereussailor

*Cruising grounds*

Treasure Coast, Florida


----------



## TSOJOURNER

We are currently in AZ preparing for the Baja HaHA and thenwe are going on a long sail.


----------



## Ahmed

boatless in Durban South Africa
Ahmed Mahomedy.


----------



## Angelgal918

Cary, NC, cruising Jordan Lake and Emerald Isle.


----------



## johnferrell

Lower Chesapeake Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Bocas del Toro, Panama


----------



## PCP777

Lake Ray Hubbard, Rockwall Texas. 

We are docked at Bayview Marina.


----------



## Cmusicbear1

Clear Lake/Galveston Bay to Port Aransas


----------



## JamGroup

Adriatic Sea, Croatia


----------



## Spirit08

*Cruise Area*

Pamlico and Albermarle Sound of North Carolina

Spirit08


----------



## BovaMarine

Salem, MA USA
S/V Dream Catcher 
Barberis Show 34


----------



## craigimass

Narragansett Bay, R.I.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*davidih*

South West Coast of Australia


----------



## roland693

Grenadines, "best of the best," as quoted from Cruising World.


----------



## ANCORALATINA

Isla Santa Catarina - South Brasil


----------



## easygoing

West Iraq


----------



## tim370

sydney harbour


----------



## sailingcannon

North Texas USA


----------



## whatoo

*nissan 4 stroke 4 hp*

sometimes when I pull the cord to release the compression on the motor, the starter cord will pull back so fast, that it feels like it will pull the tips of my fingers off! It has even broken the starter-cord handle. Why does this happen? Other than that, the engine runs wonderfully!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Americas Great Loop


----------



## pontiakos

Dana Point California


----------



## AFNT

Brighton, Ontario and Lake Ontario/Thousand Islands


----------



## captainrizzo

Captain Rizzo checking in. We moved from West Michigan to Annapolis, MD since last sailing season.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*1966 Cal Jenson 28, Aldebaron*

San Diego / Baja


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*St Lawrence River and Eastern Lake Ontario Canada*

My boat Hedonist is in Gananoque Ontario. We sail the St Lawrence River and eastern Lake Ontario


----------



## interlude44

*Sailing Area*

South west Florida Keys and Caribbean


----------



## davewild

Swan River and Fremantle area in Western Australia


----------



## random42

San Francisco Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Lake Michigan, Green Bay area

S/V Wunder


----------



## Gladrags1

Mandolin is in Rock Creek, off the Patapsco River in the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## LiamY

Kent Island / Chesapeake Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Raritan Bay, lower New York Harbor and Sandy Hook*

Raritan Bay, lower New York Harbor and Sandy Hook


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Spain*

Spain


----------



## hcornish

*New member*

Hi. I live on a 38' Sabre on a mooring in Bermuda. I do mostly day-sailing with a few overnights (weekend round the island trips). In the summer I am in Canada where I take longer cruises in Georgian Bay and the North Channel on a 37' Alberg. Happy to hear from people who'd like to crew!


----------



## Catalpa

South western Australia


----------



## GeorgeH

Vavau Island group, Tonga


----------



## AndrewMcG

Chesapeake Bay (lower)


----------



## davebkanelavie

Seattle, WA But, left there to go cruising in august 2005. The journey continues after a 15,000nm cruise in South Pacific 2006-2008. Then a switch to a catamaran and cruising on the USA East Coast to Central America and back to Florida. Just upgraded to a Chris White Atlantic 42 sailing cat and now have a PDQ 36/39' for sale that's set up for cruising.


----------



## jjmermaid

Florida!

Florida Marine Associates, Inc


----------



## capitanissa

*yassas from Hellas*

Just joined now that I can regularly get Internet on board.
Living on board since 1994 in the Greek Islands; California girl, immigrated to Europe many moons ago. 
Sailing and chartering in the Dodecanese. 
I sail solo or with guests.


----------



## chall03

Wow thats awesome girl! What boat are you sailing on??


----------



## capitanissa

*love Jeanneau*

I sail a 41'Jeanneau Sunfizz, great boat, have had it since 1998.


----------



## fiff

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Georgian Bay


----------



## Hoofangler

*Hello*

New to the forum and cruising. Just went from daysailing to a Columbia 8.3 on Lake Champlain.

Mike

S/V Mandala


----------



## capitanissa

Sailing in Greece and Turkey since 1994. Boat: Jeanneau Sunfizz 41'
I solo sail and charter some, I am one of the few female captains in this area.
Base: Leros Island, Dodecanese, Greece.
Plans are to remain in this area and build a house here.
Just joined a few days ago to help a friend find crew.


----------



## AaronOnTheHudson

NY harbor... (NJ side)


----------



## MisterBilge

*NY harbor... NJ (side)*



AaronOnTheHudson said:


> NY harbor... NJ (side)


Greetings Aaron
I'm hoping to start down the Champlain Canal/Hudson River shortly. Do you have any suggestions for a good place to spend a night or 2 in your area?

Mister Bilge
28' S2 "Hallelujah"


----------



## JDF

Chesapeake Bay out of Hampton Va


----------



## mooregm5

Sail on Oneida Lake (NY) and have cruised the Erie Canal to Lake Champlain and Lake Ontario in the past.


----------



## Pivobeach

Koocanusa Lake - British Columbia


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Montgomery, AL...so I guess Lake Martin and Moblie Bay and Alabama River would be our closest sailing spots.


----------



## Taffy1960

*seawind II BABE*

In Morehead City, NC 8/6/09 heading down the coast to be based Miami or the caribbean. Ian S


----------



## scmike

*Cruising Area*

Southern North Carolina and South Carolina coast....Morgan 321


----------



## maverickshadow

Me. Penobscot Bay area, on land, eyeballing sailboats.


----------



## madusa

tampa bay area florida. would realy like to hit the bahamas later this year and may be further


----------



## wrfbarrett

Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## leliu5th

Me, Single, and soon to sail boat lady! i live on Padre Island and have been sailing the LAguna MAdre....BOOOORING!!! I hope to find the right guy to sail with one day!


----------



## JungleJim

San Diego


----------



## countdemonet

*Lake Huron*

Lake Huron, Saginaw Bay and points north including Mackinac Is., Sault Ste Marie, and the North Channel


----------



## captainjay

St Thomas, US Virgin Islands, Caribbean


----------



## TSOJOURNER

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


am a newbie to this forum. Just bought a Watkins 27. Have been sailing on friends boats for a couple years out of Sandusky Ohio and around the Islands of Lake Eire.

walt


----------



## kurnisan

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


San Francisco, California


----------



## kurnisan

San Francisco, California


----------



## sailingmum

Shinnecock Bay, Hampton Bays, Long Island, NY


----------



## smackdaddy

Ahhhh. Back on the boat, just pulled out the holding tank which is busted, drinking rum, and admiring my blue hands. Yep, this is livin'.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Mobile Bay and AL Gulf Coast area.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Sailing capital of the world- Annapolis, MD on the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## bigcj39

Urbanna Va. Rappahannock River


----------



## diesel

Adriatic sea


----------



## davebkanelavie

Just bought a new boat and are now in Honduras. 

The new boat is a Chris White Atlantic 42 and we are in La Ceiba.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Navesink River in New Jersey


----------



## SVGratitude

Chesapeake Bay, MD


----------



## jjg

*signing in*

Evening Star berthed in Westbrook, CT


----------



## ol55

*Westernport Bay Victoria Australia*

westernport Bay Victoria Australia


----------



## Cal28

San Francisco Bay


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Great Salt Lake and Bear Lake in Utah


----------



## damies

Morton Bay QLD (Victoria Point / Point Halloran) Australia


----------



## bigcj39

Urbanna on Rappahannock River,Cheaspeake Bay USA


----------



## bdparmet

*introducing myself*

Hi all,

I'm not really new here, just new to the Bayfield 25 some friends have graciously invited me to sail. (Still have a Chrysler 22 - she's for sale). Any way, I just went to Nimbus (the Bayfield) and found her mast down - I'd put it up about three weeks ago and you can imagine my surprise! Not sure who brought it down - probably my neighboring boaters. The mounting bracket (stepping plate?) was busted up - the tops of several of the mast pin holes were broken away from the plate. I can't imagine how this could have happened and would be appreciative of your opinions/guesses. Also, anybody know where I can buy a replacement?

Thanks,

Brian


----------



## TortugasLane

*Introduction*

I am in Fort Lauderdale, Florida. I have never posted before but I enjoyed reading posts.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

St. Lawrence Seaway, Near Cornwall, Ontario Canada


----------



## marvbrinn

looking to crew offshore east coast flex schedule and 1 passage ny charleston.


----------



## CorsairA7E

Mississinewa reservoir, central Indiana


----------



## daurin

Long Island Sound
Block Island Sound
Buzzards Bay
Cape Cod Bay
Gulf of Maine
North Atlantic
Caribbean
...and beyond


----------



## pshrynk

Lake Pepin, MN and WI


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Oslo, Norway & Southern Caribbean


----------



## biohazmat76

Temperance, Michigan - Lake Erie


----------



## smepstein

Santa Monica, CA (Marina Del Rey)


----------



## bloodhunter

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Boatpride

Southampton UK


----------



## StickFoster

Florida Keys


----------



## LovelyLady

Buzzards Bay, Cape Cod, Vineyard Sound


----------



## Mooneycat

Wilmington, NC


----------



## papajohn

*Hello Folks*

I've just purchased an Irwin Citation 30' yacht to sail in the Galveston Bay area.
For the last month I've had the pleasure of reading sme of the forum submissions, all of which I found interesting and informative.


----------



## Crapaud

Corpus Christi, TX


----------



## itsme6582

*Cleveland, OH*

Cleveland, OH


----------



## starrynite

Southern Georgian Bay, ON, Canada


----------



## DDBOWDOIN

Boston, MA... cruise a small pond in Ayer, MA (long pond)


----------



## inthesprings

Gardiner's Bay, East Hampton, Long Island, NY


----------



## edron

Annapolis, Md .... Waiting to hear from my broker


----------



## jacksonboat

Kingston, Ontario, Canada


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Pradis from Olympia*

Hello from Olympia Washington at the Southernmost tip of the Puget Sound!


----------



## mkrautha

lake champlain


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Nice to meet you!*

Never been there, but I sure would like to sometime. I hear it is beautiful.


----------



## scotlandmig

*Crusing Area*

I there my cruising area is Portugal ( all country ) and the north of Spain


----------



## hbergold

Southern Caribbean, islands and shores of Venezuela


----------



## bofus1

Bofus here from Winnipesaukee in New Hampshire. Newly adopted a 30' Pearson, hull #234. Glad to be aboard Mates.


----------



## john186

*Chesy Area*

Just sailing and drinking in the Chesapeake Bay area


----------



## TSOJOURNER

River Thames, London, England.


----------



## Marcvet

*Check in*

Puget Sound
marcvet


----------



## davideureka

grand lake grove oklahoma


----------



## Farzad

lake simco ontario


----------



## Falconx

Cobourg, Lake Ontario


----------



## bigcj39

*Urbanna va*

Urbanna va.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

columbia, river between oregon and washington


----------



## DwayneSpeer

*Stop to visit*



wasswagler said:


> columbia, river between oregon and washington


Hey, if you get far enough up river stop and visit us at the WWYC. We're at river mile 312 in the Wallula Gap, a place warm and inviting to be sure.

Tell them Dwayne sent you!


----------



## wookie

Rockport TX - Florida - Atlantic - UK after the Hurricane season


----------



## Mreynolds

Pensacola, Florida


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hilton Head Island


----------



## geordy

*Sailing area?*

I live in the desert. I sail where and when ever I can get to the ocean. Usually it has been San Diego area.


----------



## jagatnepal

*New sailor - jagatnepal*

Hello All: My cruising area will be West Coast/Gulf Islands- soon as I buy a boat....
Looking for 23-30footer - something seaworthy like Alberg 29 or similar.
Any suggestions most welcome for inexperienced, new sailor. 
would like diesel, sloop, blue water/seaworthy, good 4 single-handed.
There are so many designs, boats in that category that nailing down a short-list is difficult.
Once again...any recommendations is most welcome.


----------



## Moodyjim

Port Napoleon, France


----------



## 2crackers

*Bahia Honda Key, FL*

42' Block Island Double end Schooner. Now that is a long title for a sailing boat, which comes out as BIDES.... go figure.


----------



## Moodyjim

Good job it's not a Block Island Double End Tug (BIDET)


----------



## gsxrrcm

Different lakes in the Denver Colorado area


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Fix my leaky keel*

I have a Hunter 34 made in 1984. I have leak that seems to be coming from my keel bolts. I am looking for any information on how to correctly solve this problem.


----------



## gsxrrcm

*New boater here*

I started with a sailboard last year and just picked up an old Starcraft Skylark in good shape. looking forward to learning how to sail. Then perhaps somthing a bit bigger.
Will be boating the lakes around Denver Colorado,
Having a good time getting the boat cleaned up and ready to go.


----------



## SybariteIIISV

Lake Ontario (Newcastle, Ontario)


----------



## CaptThunder

*Gulf of Mexico*

The west coast of Florida, home port Treasure Island.


----------



## Stardate2010

*Hello from the middle east*

Hello,
The boat is in Tampa Bay, and I am in the deserts of the world.
Circumnavigation in the works upon retirement + 6mos.
Been on this board for a while, think since 2002,or 3.
Go out Sunshine Skyway, hang a left, do the Carib for a shakedown, and head to the end of Africa, do Australia, South Pacific, West Coast, maybe NW Passage on a continuous voyage of discovery and exploration.
Alan


----------



## SoftJazz

Buffalo, New York end of Lake Erie. 

I don't own a boat. I'm a mere crewbody person.


----------



## jmolan

Akutan Island Aleutian Islands
Cannon Beach Oregon USA
San Carlos, Sonora, Mexico 

I fish in Alaska 4 months of the year, 2 months in winter 2 months in summer. Usually stop into our home Oregon on the way up north from our home in San Carlos Mexico. Mexico for the winter! Yea!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Long Sault, Canada


----------



## TSOJOURNER

SybariteIIISV said:


> Lake Ontario (Newcastle, Ontario)


Hi,

I have a 1976 Hullmaster Douglas. I sail Lake Ontario and the St Lawrence River from Long Sault


----------



## jmolan

jmolan said:


> Akutan Island Aleutian Islands
> Cannon Beach Oregon USA
> San Carlos, Sonora, Mexico
> 
> I fish in Alaska 4 months of the year, 2 months in winter 2 months in summer. Usually stop into our home Oregon on the way up north from our home in San Carlos Mexico. Mexico for the winter! Yea!


A couple of links to my life in photos.

Pictures by jmolan - Photobucket
Pictures by sancarloscondo - Photobucket
Synthetic Searunner pictures by jmolan - Photobucket

Also Iam into Rigging boats with Dynex Dux the best thing to come along since.....ahhh.....for ever!

Staying with Synthetics - Cruisers & Sailing Forums


----------



## Dinko

Adriatic Sea, Croatian coast


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Maine to Key West in a Pearson 365


----------



## keithbennett

*Denver, Colorado*

Intermountain west


----------



## Subsolent

*Cruising area*

I will be cruising the San Juan Islands in WA. and the Gulf Islands in BC Canada.


----------



## JohnManzano

Chesapeake Bay Virginia


----------



## skippertony

Southern California, Channel Islands


----------



## dcmack

*Southern California*

Upland, California. Newport/Huntington Beach


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Panama City, Florida
Pearson 10M (33')


----------



## NOSOEWE

East Coast, USA


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Pt. Arthur Texas, Gulf of Mexico


----------



## ezatsea

Till this year, the Marshall Islands (that'll send folks runnng to the atlas!!). Presently our boat is stored in San Francisco while we are working in Australia.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*advise on 1977 pearson 26ft's*



administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


buying a 1977 pearson 26footer....can anyone out there give some advise, just learning to sail.....


----------



## Becky115

*Area*

Becky115 Northern Indiana Lake Wawasee or Winona lake


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I will be learning to sail in the Sea of Cortes on a roughwater 33 sloop


----------



## aerie

My cruising grounds are the US Great Lakes and Caribbean.


----------



## fiff

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Georgian Bay/Lake Huron


----------



## zenmasterj

New York, NY


----------



## easygoing

Still in Iraq,but will be coming home soon.


----------



## seicam

Puget Sound in the Pacific NW


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*cruising area*



administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Live in Mass.......Sail in Connecticutt


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Live in Montgomery, AL......Not sailing yet, will be soon!!


----------



## jjconcepts

milford, ct - western long island sound


----------



## TSOJOURNER

jjconcepts said:


> milford, ct - western long island sound


Are you sailing anywhere new london? Just bought a pearson 26 ft....have no idea how to sail yet but will figure it out as we go...do you have any advise on the area?


----------



## jjconcepts

I sail a 14 foot laser, I have spent time on 21 footers - but mostly out of Milford or Westport. No advice for your area, but probably stay out of the race for awhile sail a few before you hit montauk or Martha's vineyard- I know it is pretty rough on a 28 foot powerboat when we go fish outside the sound. I do hear alot about people sailing back and forth to old say brook from Milford and Westport. there are plenty of clubs.. down this way at least . they have weekly runs. There in an annual parade of lights on the housatonic.. pretty big too.


----------



## seafever12

*Bradenton , FL*

HI fellow sailors,

Sailing the west coast of FLorida out of the Sarasota Sailing Squadron.

Fair Winds,

Joseph


----------



## neophytecruiser

Cal 39 Citla, home port San Diego, CA, sailing southern California, the Channel Islands, and the west coast of Mexico.


----------



## bmastror

Narragansett Bay, Mount Hope Bay


----------



## Guest

Southeastern US, especially
Florida
grew up on Cape Cod though


----------



## SebastienL

Living in Montreal, QC. Currently looking for a boat in lake champlain area!


----------



## kairetu

Western Europe - English Channel, south and south west UK, Channel Islands, Brittany, Normandy


----------



## cb32863

Lake Supperior (MN & WI), Twin Cities metro are lakes. Mainly Minnetonka.


----------



## Idpnd

Mostly Canary islands, sometimes Netherlands inland


----------



## Yorksailor

Caribbean for the next year.


----------



## jgrasell

*Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates*

Abu Dhabi, United Arab Emirates


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Caifornia sailing*

Sail from Ventura harbor. Cruising Channel islands, South to La Paz north as far as Morro bay.


----------



## UmbraeRichy

Lake Ontario and St Lawrence River


----------



## mikeybgoode

Los Angeles CA.


----------



## HalfMessick

Hello everyone!
Tangier Sound and its tributaries, ie. Chesapeake Bay. LOL!


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Where?*

In my driveway... Bath, Ontario


----------



## dbrock010

*Monterey Bay*

Monterey Bay, California


----------



## Superpickle

Land Locked, Park City Montana


----------



## Johnthebowman

Hi all,

I'm totally new to this forum so please forgive mistakes.

My boat is moored in Portsmouth harbour England and my cruising area has so far been the south coast ports of England.


----------



## woodymr

*woodymr*

Aloha, Folks I'm looking for a boat donor, need a seaworthy, live aboard. On fixed income seeking contract sale if money is involved. Aloha from Hawaii and bless us all


----------



## TSOJOURNER

San Carlos Mexico


----------



## Superpickle

woodymr said:


> Aloha, Folks I'm looking for a boat donor, need a seaworthy, live aboard. On fixed income seeking contract sale if money is involved. Aloha from Hawaii and bless us all




:laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher

Hey, me tooo, im on fixed income and want a Free boat,, and , I have more POSTS.
And, Im a Dissabled Vet with Epolepsy, High BP , Sleep Apeonea and a Hang nail.
so, ME first 

:laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher :laugher 
Must be a Haricrishnah  
Do I get a Flower with the free Boat.. :laugher :laugher


----------



## astrorad

Hi everyone,
new sailor here in S.E. Lake Michigan area


----------



## DamonVT

Lake Champlain


----------



## seafever12

*Seafever*

Sarasota, Florida


----------



## TSOJOURNER

The Solent and English Channel, UK


----------



## QuickMick

*north texas*

lake ray roberts, north texas. hopeing for the bahamas!

Quinn


----------



## Noesfacil

Tyrrhenian Sea, lies on the east cost of Italy between Sardinia, Sicily and the mainland.


----------



## MyBoatWorks

*Jerr from Marina del Rey, Ca.*

Jerr here, in "Genevieve," my Catalina 30 in Marina del Rey, Ca. I cruise mainly the Northern Channel Islands in Southern California, though I also cruise up and down the Californian and Pacific Mexican coast.

I'm a professional shipwright, rigger and sailor and welcome any questions about how to fix or build things, as well as any seamanship questions.


----------



## closehauled14

Wherever the owner says... Mainly the east coast up to chesapeake and the carib as far south as barbados.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

San Diego, CA and Southern California area


----------



## bartvdv

North Sea & Westerschelde


----------



## talbot

Northern New England coast


----------



## FormerTripper

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## rk6johnson

*SouthWest Florida*

Tampa to Key West


----------



## SunrayJr

*Hi*

French Canadian couple living close to Montreal in Quebec. Sailed for the first time with a couple last summer and are now hooked on getting our own boat. Would like to retire one day and travail to the Caribbean's.


----------



## Billy654

Lake Ponchatrain out of Mandeville Louisiana.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Gulf of Maine


----------



## nonpartisanartisan

*The Great Ontario Ocean*

I don't have a boat yet, 
day dreaming started when the spouse started calling "divorce" every week thinking 'liveaboard.'

I've sailed/raced dinks on Lake Ontario and some smaller lakes, nothing larger than a Tanzer 26 on Lake Simcoe. I'm fairly novice and trying to figure out how to carry a bicycle (or two) on a liveaboard so that I can cruise to a nice landfall to explore on two wheels.

Major concerns... I can't afford a new boat and have no idea of the problems of an old boat and what is it like to winter on a boat.

"Silent sports" - use the wind, use the legs.


----------



## pmpcc

St. Petersburg, Fl


----------



## NoahsArk73

Alameda, CA


----------



## dulsplaqui

London here !


----------



## MariaDelMar

New York, NY.


----------



## touchofgrey

*BVI Cat owner*

Our fourth year in a charter program on BVI. Looking forward to more time on boat and being out of charter service. Maintenance increases exponentially. New to sailnet. i am at SJU waiting for connector to EIS and searching forum for info on St John.


----------



## jerryrlitton

Amman, Jordan here. Not much sailing in the Dead Sea....


----------



## TSOJOURNER

East coast North Carolina


----------



## TSOJOURNER

North west Wales coastal waters and Spanish Atlantic coast
Cheers!


----------



## docon48

Greenwood Lake, NY


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Cromwell ,ct


----------



## Bene505

New York, NY right now. We cruise New England a bit.

Regards,
Brad


----------



## lizardheadone

Lake Maumelle, Little Rock, Arkansas


----------



## kenny0330

Atlanta, GA,


----------



## abbeycat

Lower St. John River


----------



## bearsail223

*Long Island Sound*

Long Island Sound


----------



## dimosthenis

north and east Greece


----------



## JamesSkok

Cruising Area
NY/NJ Barnegat Bay To Long Island Sound


----------



## StephenBrooks

Vancouver, British Columbia & Gulf Islands


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Wesley D*

Wesley D
Columbia and Willamette rivers, with intent to enlarge.


----------



## Grcesq

Greetings!

I am a novice sailor, having purchased a 38 year old Pearson 26 in August of 2008. Prior to this, I had only sailed Sunfishes, Hobies and I took my son and 5 other Boyscouts to "Seabase" in the Keys for a week-long sail aboard a Morgan 44 with an owner/captain.

I moor my boat in Kittery Maine (I have a permanent mooring since I recently purchased all the tackle  ). I got out 17 times in 2008 before the season ended, for me on Nov. 3 2008. Since I did not have a mooring, June was crappy and I had some work to do, I did not launch Optimus Prime until July 3, 2009. I still sailed her another 20 plus days before she was hauled out.

The guys at the boatyard say that "I have the bug" and indeed, I read, study and sail as much as I can. I may even try crewing on a boat next year after my baby girl heads off to college. 

I'm 52, scuba dive with advanced and mixed gas certifications, am proficient in emergency first aid, speak nonfluent, but passable French and .....I am an attorney 

Best regards and fair winds.....

greg


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Bonjour*

Hi, Forgive the double up here please. I was intending to do more than just admit that I float around on the Willamette and the Columbia rivers in Portland OR. Though somehow I got logged off before I finished. 
I had my first taste of sailing over 25 years ago. Hooked ever since. I just recently acquired my very own first sailboat. It is a bahama 25 and the relationship is blossoming. I have recently also decided that we (the boat and I) will be one day waving goodbye to Portland and taking ourselves to task.
I feel I may have found the people I need to have in my corner for all my sailing dreams and realities.


----------



## Pairadocs

*Da U.P.*

We plan to cruise the north shore of Lake Huron along Michigan's Upper Peninsula, living aboard in the Les Cheneaux Islands. I've been messing about boats all my life, but my wife and I are making the jump from stinkboats to a 36' Sparkman & Stevens built in Norway in 1958. Looking forward to the adventure!


----------



## RonRelyea

Mid Hudson River for now ....


----------



## Konaschultz

Newbie sailor, and new owner of a Catalina 42, Sabor!


Seattle, WA


----------



## arulvalarselvam

Arul Singapore


----------



## Teet

The Gulf of Finland


----------



## mlsalwa

Lake Michigan, Muskegon Michigan


----------



## sailingputs

San Diego


----------



## TSOJOURNER

My wife and I are currently living aboard near Seattle and cruising the Puget Sound.


----------



## ChefRobert

*General Introduction*

To the Administrator

Presently we are all at sea in S.V.Ice Maiden. We are just rambling around the Pacific at the moment as we have been for the last 2 months and will be back in port in about 4 months. 
Ice Maiden just had a major refit over the last winter. Returning to sea with newly designed amas and a new mast.
On board is my wife and our daughter of 3 years. 
In about a year we will start of the voyages that Ice Maiden was designed and built for.

Robert Aitken on board Ice Maiden at sea 1500nm ENE of the Galapagos Islands.


----------



## SVCoolChange

*Cruising Area*

Cool Change, a Fast Passage 39, is currently in Ft Lauderdale, FL. We will be in Marathon, Fl the month of January, The Bahamas Feb. and March then to our home port in North Carolina by the end of April.


----------



## Legendsailing

Inland Sailing on Loch Tay in Highland Perthshire Scotland


----------



## Turbot2

Great sailing on Bras d'Or Lakes in Cape Breton, Nova Scotia. 
Cheers


----------



## pingree8

Maine, International 110


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruising Area Mazatlan and West Coast of Mexico*

But living most of the time in Delta, BC Canada


----------



## roadranger

Charlotte Harbor Florida


----------



## Newbeesailormac25

Lake Ontario Toronto Canada


----------



## lgwiener

*Sailing Area*

Puget Sound and San Juan Islands in Washington State


----------



## TSOJOURNER

college station Texas


----------



## DrunkenMonk

Okinawa Japan


----------



## LaGringa

Providenciales, Turks & Caicos Islands, British West Indies


----------



## pointyendfirst

*Tanzanian coast up to Kenya and down to Mozambique*

lots of people stuck here who were heading for the Seychelles...


----------



## smbragg

Sarasota Area, here


----------



## jjrunning

Great Lakes


----------



## robinlyn3

89' Mac 26D in Satellite Beach, FL


----------



## Maverick1958

Houston, Texas.


----------



## Andrew65

Swallowed the hook for (cough cough) love in Oslo, Norway. If you need help while here, just write, I have 14 yrs local knowledge (4 yrs as a sailmaker).


----------



## Sitaram

Greek Islands


----------



## Nottoway

Book publisher in Kittery Point, ME. Just sold my Bristol 40 in Menoca, Spain and am buying a custom Cardinal 46 in Martinique, French West Indies. Bristol 40 "Nottoway" sailing at A Bristol 40 Salute (not my site) and publishing at www.SmithKerr.com


----------



## pegaso

Mediterranean


----------



## OziDude

East Coast Australia


----------



## jimspafford

*what"s it matter"*

been sailing 3 years alots of mistakes yet to make went out today for my christmas present to myself coudn't have had a better one


----------



## Yorksailor

we are in grenada for christmas and heading to Isle de Rhone for quiet time.
Nell and Phil Kellett
SV Moon Dancer


----------



## mintcakekeith

Mainly Irish sea /west coast Scotland but also western med ,Maderia ,Azores .hoping to go to Newfoundland in 2011.Keith .


----------



## JeffCameron

South Florida now, Bahamas January to May, up to Nantucket in summer


----------



## Gandalph

*G'Day*

Canberra Australia


----------



## MAGNUM1

My area, until now, is the coast of Portugal and Spain.


----------



## Arunas

My area still only Baltic sea


----------



## jorge922

Previously San Diego, now Portland, Or


----------



## Lendow

Goderich Ontario Canada


----------



## wmjr

*cruising grounds*

San Pedro, CA


----------



## PJo

Marina del Rey, California and waters of Southern California


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Lugano, Switzerland*

Closest Sea Port is in Italy, the Mediterranean Sea


----------



## Nodak7

*North Dakota Here!!!*

Sailing Lake Sakakawea, ND. Third season coming up and still very excited!!!! Looking forward to participation in the Sailnet Forums.


----------



## Beyond2012

Carribean, Central America and South America


----------



## hjanssen

All over the Pacific Northwest.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

mandeville, Louisiana


----------



## jacksparo

South Pacific but now I'm in AFRICA: and looking for other cruising families to meet Tonga Fiji this year


----------



## twobits

long island sound, new york


----------



## n8kraft

*Where I cruise*

Puget Sound


----------



## dangermouse117

Hauraki Gulf, NZ
Coromandel Peninsula, NZ
Bay of Islands, NZ
South Pacific Islands


----------



## AKsteve

greetings from Fairbanks, Alaska


----------



## northernnecklon

*chesapeake bay....and beyond...hopefully*

chesapeake bay....and beyond...hopefully


----------



## rummrunner

*rummrunner*

Robinhoodcove Georgetown Maine


----------



## satenig

st augustine, fl


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Now ashore but last cruise was at the Central Aegean Sea (Greece) from Volos to Evia Island.


----------



## DanielBoon

South East Asia.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Sailing Area*

Georgia Strait


----------



## carl762

Portland Oregon - Columbia and Willamette Rivers


----------



## captainbr

Based in Sidney BC, Teaching in coastal and Inland waters
Sailing dinghies to 56'
Power vessels to 86'


----------



## Leander

San Diego


----------



## bellefonte

*Galveson, TX*

cheers


----------



## coastallugger

Vancouver & Gulf Islands


----------



## TSOJOURNER

I am currently in Hawaii


----------



## elfLogos

Live in central NC but keep the boat off the Neuse River (North Carolina).


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Bristol 24 Corsair; Gulf of Mexico; Pensacola FL


----------



## velaIII

Vela III , Bavaria 37 , Europe , Croatia - Cres


----------



## LDR133

*Done Dee Jay n... back 2 sailing...*

 Bout ta hit tha water again!
was top in mi yc at 13.... 
after chapman school of [email protected] 18 left... to dj raves..
fun but..
back to the water


----------



## ore844

Eagle Point Oregon


----------



## johnlikescoke

San Diego, CA


----------



## rwbrewer

*San Francisco Bay Area*

Alameda, Aeolian Yacht Club to be exact! S/V Gratitude, Cheoy Lee Newell Cadet, 27 loa

Rigging her for electric running!

Robert


----------



## Pavane

*Hating Winter*

Currently on the hard in Swale SE UK after a year of sailing the East coast North sea and Holland. Preparing for a spring departure all points south to where the butter melts. Sailing a Bermudian Rigged Falmouth Pilot 6 tonner alone at the moment.


----------



## BUSHORE

Hi Pavane,

My son got a Recording Studio the name is Versavice in Quebec Canada. Do you have a web site. What kind of music are you singing?

J.P.


----------



## kekkul

Amsterdam Holland


----------



## TSOJOURNER

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Thunder Bay, Ontario. Lake Superior


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Cruising Area*

*Lake Superior, Thunder Bay, Ontario*


----------



## Pavane

Last year the North Sea UK east coast and Holland. This spring Spain, Portugal, Canaries


----------



## captainrobert

*Checking in*

We're here in what was once a boat-building capital: Mathews, Virginia
Just brought home an old Cal 21


----------



## Sinuous

Still here in Chucktown, heading for the Keys in about a month.


----------



## Angelgal918

*Chucktown???*

Lucky, lucky! I'm about to crap in my pants to get down there. Too poor to go on the college Bahamas trip this year  Enjoy it for me!


----------



## bonjourmatelot

**** haven, Hong Kong
Junk-rigged Rival 41C Undergoing re-fit


----------



## TSOJOURNER

Hi All ,

This is my first posting on this excellent site .... from Devon on the south coast of England / UK.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

presently moored in key west. heading in march to usvi.


----------



## RicknSue

*Just bought my 2nd boat. Cat 25*

Lake Perry, KS. Soon


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*Newbe*

I will be sailing the central Chesapeake this spring/summer while re-fitting/recommissioning the Providence, a Cheoy Lee 33. I am just re-retiring from the US military after a 3 year recall. I was way too old then, but glad I did it.......Anyway, plan on seeing some of this world.....and the best way is by boat.....and the best boats SAIL!


----------



## professorfoggy

*Sailnet Members from around the world check-in please*

Hi,

I am professorfoggy, in Cincinnati, Ohio... We have a 1962 Rhodes Meridian, a full keel with moderate fore cutaway, with attached rudder, 25' LOA sloop, made in Holland, with original Spruce mast and boom. We are restoring WATERMARK. She originally sailed Long Island Sound, then Lake Superior, The Upper Mississippi River and Tampa Bay, and when she is restored, she may go to Lake Erie... I have sailed a ketch off the coast of Santa Barbara on the Pacific, an Alden schooner on Lake Michigan, and a schooner out of North Carolina...

Philip L. Rhodes sailboats always had a beautiful sheer line, and, for the most part were built to the CCA rules, which made a much safer and more comfortable sailboat in medium to heavy weather. I have sailed new Benneteaus, Hunters, Catalinas and others, but would not trade my Rhodes Meridian for any.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

My boat is a Cheoy Lee Ludders Clipper 33, 36 LOA made in Hong Kong. I have her at Cambridge MD (Eastern Shore), but will move her to Honolulu next year. She is a 1976 model, but like her skipper, age is only a number. She is a comfortable boat to sail, but not race. We'll leave that to the younger ones. Right now, she needs some work (don't ALL boats need some work??) as I've been playing soldier with the US Army in Korea after a Rumsfeldt recall 3 years ago. It's been fun, but I don't jump out of airplanes anymore. So, a bit slower pace is in order. A re-fit this spring, summer working the kinks out, then off to Florida/Caribbean followed by a Canal transist.

To Professorfoggy......I too, was a prof at a Korean school, Youngnam University before the recall.


----------



## TSOJOURNER

*To Be Sailboat Owner - Summer 2010*

Hope to buy my first sailboat soon and cruise in Vancouver, BC area.


----------



## Dumah

Own a 35"Cape Island recently purchased from Crown Assets and intend to use her (after refit) touring coastal Atlantic Canada. Unicorn Mystriss is Halifax based.


----------



## SchoonerRat

*Permission to board?*

This looks like about as good a spot as any for a first post.

So Cal here. More specificaly LA/Long Beach. I've been sailing since before my teens. That's longer ago than I'd care to admit.

I let my USCG license expire a couple of decades ago when I started working with computers. Now it's feeling like time to let the computers expire, and take up with boats again.

I suspect I'll be spending most of my time in the "Crew" forum.


----------



## rotrax

*rotrax*

Hi,I sail An Island Packet 350 in the solent and south coast of England.My wife is first mate.We have owned three yachts since we started sailing seven years ago.We are both ex motorcycle racers and hoped sailing would fill the gap when we stopped competing.It certainly costs as much!We cross the channel most years and visit France and the channel islands.We look after "JESS" as much as we can ourselves and are bringing her up to our requirements .I am currently installing a plotter and radar-it gets foggy in the channel.We learn something each time we sail and hope one day to become mildly proficent.


----------



## dvzee1

New Jersey, Barnegat Bay area, newbie sailor, this will be 1st season


----------



## Kallisto

New York
Caribbean
and Mediterranean --> Bavaria 51

Regards,


----------



## pyratekj

*long beach, ca*

were in long beach, ca


----------



## shayw

*Puget Sound, Wa*

Anywhere I can. The local lakes also!


----------



## SchoonerRat

pyratekj said:


> were in long beach, ca


Actually, for the last few months in Wilmington, a bit up north. When I was in Long beach, I lived in several different areas. I grew up near Coast Highway and Clark. I spent some time in Belmont Shore, Cal Heights, even on the docks across from ABYC.


----------



## Medusa28

Navesink River, Raritan Bay
in Central New Jersey.

Mariner 28 Medusa


----------



## dgrenwich

Landlocked in Calgary, Alberta (but not for long!)


----------



## davidstr

Hi, I'm new. 
Used to have several yachts on the glorious east coast of Australia. Have part of my Offshore Skippers Certificate, and done a few miles under sail. Now back in Adelaide and have gone to the wooden boat fraternity...a motor cruiser with lots of brightwork (gulp!).Something a little easier to move around in for my wife and me.
I hope the older style motor cruiser which goes at 10 kn, doesn't exclude me from the sailnet community. It's all boats, and I love 'em.

Cheers davidstr


----------



## janandreas

Hello, my name is Jan Andreas, 
I am sailing since the age of 5 in France at the atlantic cost. I am living and working in Germany, but I love the see. I have a house at the French Atlantic cost, Pointe de Penmarc'h which is a really very nice and intersting sailiong area. Sailing area, is West-cost of france, Silly Islands, Irish Sea, Atlantic cost West Europe. Since the age of 15 I always had my own sailing boat. But 3 Years ago I had to sell my boat, an old wooden boat, which I had completely renovated to pay the divorce of my ex wife. I still have a small fishing boat with a Sail, but this has nothing to do with sailing. Now I am back again and I am looking for a trimaran. This is a dream I have for a long time. 
I have found a boat in England a Telstar Tri 8 m, which is quite intersting or a 9.5 m trimaran which is an old design from Eric Tabarly. 
Does someone has experience with the Tristar trimarans?
As I am sailing not only in nice conditions and taking my son with me, I am needing a safe boat. 
I am a specialist of fuel cell energy supply systems, if someone wants to electrifiy his boat with a fuel cell or an electrical motor, I can help him , to choose the right components. For me this is the real future, because producing electricity on board without making any noise or any polution is the right way.

Best regards

Jan



administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## MickeyGoil

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hong Kong


----------



## lliizz

Dallas, TX


----------



## Finster

We are in Geaorgetown, Great Exuma, Bahamas


----------



## Newtosailinglady

Connecticut-Long Island


----------



## janandreas

My cruising Area is atlantic West cost of france. Bretagne Pointe de Penmarc'h and Pointe du Raz, going up to Silly islands and down to Spain.


----------



## janandreas

My cruising area is Atlantic West Cost of france. Bretagne Pointe de Penmarc'h and Pointe du Raz, going up to Silly islands and down to Spain.


----------



## DometicMarine

*Hello From Dometic Marine*

Dometic Marine Corporation manufacturers Cruisair and Marine Air Systems brand air conditioning and refrigeration systems. Our factories are located in Richmond, VA and Pompano Beach, FL.

We are joining this forum to help answer questions and contribute to topics that pertain to our products. Customer satisfaction is very important to us and it has helped maintain our leadership position in this industry for over 50 years.

We're happy to be a part of SailNet.


----------



## flysci

Hi,
I'm in the Florida Keys, about to leave for the Bahamas.
-Margo


----------



## PenobscotBaySailor

*Midcoast Maine*

Jeff Blake and Kristine Johnson, Appleton Maine
Currently sailing Echappee' a 23' Coronado out of Rockland, Me. Moving up to a C&C 30 this season.


----------



## rhills

West Australian coastline (Fremantle)


----------



## geetcher

*New Orleans, LA*

I am new member and from New Orleans, LA


----------



## decktile

Hi, I am raj,I am from India.great to be with you all.


----------



## dennisvetter

British Columbia: Strait of Georgia, Desolation Sound, Discovery Islands


----------



## chicovzla

Eastern Part of Venezuela,...Puerto La Cruz present


----------



## deucenz

Hauraki Gulf, Bay of Islands and Northland coast, New Zealand


----------



## radovix

*radovix*

Italian, sailed from Buzard Bay to Cheasapeake, then will go to Florida and Carribean.


----------



## chicovzla

*welcome to the sailnet.com*

Hello, I am Fermin, from Venezuela...I had a Coronado 25 very nice boat..but I just bought a Beneteau mooring 352 1994. I may go sailing a little be farther with this boat, may to the caribean to start with and latter to USA. I live in the eastern part of the coast of Venezuela nice place to sailto since are many island.


----------



## chrisroberts56

Greece. Greek mainland and Ionian Islands at present.


----------



## chicovzla

Eihh Rodivix, approx. what date you going to be in Caribean,...may we can meet over there..!


----------



## pointyendfirst

Tanzania and Zanzibar- off for a week in southern Zanzibar bays and Stonetown on my 1967 Westerly 28. Thanks to all Sailnetters for all the useful stuff I've found here!


----------



## malonepa

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## RicknSue

*25 Cat*

Hi All,
We're freshwater Missourians, Stockton Lake. Looking forward to the Gulf in 3 years


----------



## jelman

*cruising area*

San Diego, CA

(hope to try BVI this summer for first time; advice will be welcome)


----------



## FadaMor

Mostly inland lakes in Colorado, Nebraska, Wyoming and California. Also Columbia River.

Almost put in at Galveston Bay, TX, but the weather was dreary. (Just imagine, 50 degrees and raining in December)

Almost put in at Santa Cruz, CA but spent too much time at the beach.


----------



## Steptuit

Galveston Bay Texas


----------



## FroggyAZ

California, Sea of Cortez (Baja California) and why not Arizona and Nevada lakes.
I do not owe a boat myself but I fly for free and can reach major cities quite easily from Phoenix to participate as a crew member.


----------



## sailfever43

*S/Y Kairos-IP 38*

We are Clint and Janet Glenny, sailing IP-38, "Kairos" from San Diego to Med.
Left June 2004, through S. Pacific, now in Palau, Micronesia.


----------



## sailmatthew

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## rseiler

*Back from Horta/AZORES and Checking In*

I recently Sailed from Horta/Azores to Luctudy France 1200 miles in 12 days July - August, 2009 with Captain Jack Van Ommen

My leg is available for viewing at: cometosea.us

While this was my trip of a lifetime.... Sleeping whales, submerged cargo containers and Freighters were on my mind during the trip and the closer we got to the English Channel the more I thought a bought the freighters because our radar wasn't working. If you need an extra hand drop me an email..

Happy Sailing!


----------



## PCP

Being an occasional contributor of this Forum since 2004 I thought that I had already posted here. Well, I was wrong...while having a good look at this thread I have noticed that I have not done a proper check-in, as was suggested. So, my apologies for the delay:

I am Portuguese and I have cruised (with a sailing boat) around the west coast of Portugal and Spain and on the Western Med. With a car I have cruised almost all over Western Europe. Cruising is what I like to do and I like to do it in a fast boat or in a fast car .

I am a teacher and an architect and I am retiring from teaching, so I will have more time to cruise and I plan to extend my cruising area to Eastern med, Atlantic Islands and perhaps America, as well as the time I live in the boat (now about 45 days a year).

Most of the time I live around Peniche, a fishing port on the west coast of Portugal, except in summer. That's cruising time, and I will be out there, on a boat or in a car making miles, discovering new beautiful places and meeting different and nice people. 

Regards

Paulo


----------



## JLovett

Everglades City, FL


----------



## bacinmass

Boston Harbor Islands, Massachusetts Bay


----------



## kumgang

Río de la Plata: -34° 25' 30.3132" 
-58° 34' 46.7706"


----------



## noriko

Great Lakes


----------



## woodymr

*Woodymr*

Washington, NC Pamlico River


----------



## woodymr

*'76 Columbia 9.6*

Washington, NC Pamlico River


----------



## SuenosAzules

*Hailing from...*

Hailing from Palm Beach Gardens, Florida, but spend time in Belize, Costa Rica, and the Caribbean.


----------



## SeaLifeSailing

*Jeremy / SeaLife checking in*

Hailing from Vancouver, BC, Canada - also cruise the US San Juan Islands.

Jeremy Gow
Sailing School operator


----------



## leliu5th

Single Italian lady landlocked on Padre Island Texas


----------



## Badbcky

*Cruising area*

We are just getting started, but the Columbia River, Lower Willamette and Hood River would be our area.


----------



## pfirth

*Greetings*

I'm reconditioning and enjoying sailing a '79 S2 9.2C. (30' center cockpit) on SF bay. I'm up to the standing rigging for which I have no history on this boat or in general. Anyone have ideas on weak points on the S2, besides the lower terminals?


----------



## kredit

in transit fugitive currently in Bergen,Hordaland,Norway on course for Socal via Iceland(plane that is!)


----------



## StoneAge

Pacific Northwest for now....


----------



## sync

Tampa Bay!


----------



## rseiler

*Sailing Area for rseiler*

Lake Erie, Ontario and Intercostal to Florida


----------



## Simes

*Cowes, Isle of Wight, South Coast of England*

Gaff Stay Sl, Schooner. 45' LOD, 63' LOA.

Live on board, self, Wife and small brown dog.

Work in the Sail Training Industry, Wife is a Special Needs (Autism) Teacher.

Would not want to live any other way.

Simes


----------



## losesightofland

Maine Coast, out of Center Harbor in Brooklin.


----------



## geoffreyrawson

Sailing from Port Phillip, Victoria Australia


----------



## Talula

Puget Sound


----------



## RumPirate

Leeward Islands, Caribbean


----------



## safira

the whole world


----------



## rwy36

Old Lyme, CT cruising New England


----------



## jpl4nscale

I sail in Puget Sound, San Juan Islands, Gulf Islands and BC Sunshine Coast in my Buccaneer 325, and day sailing lakes in my Neptune 16.


----------



## ChemistryTolchester

Chesapeake Bay - Tolchester


----------



## madcuddlar

Isleton, Ca, Inland 1 day from the Golden Gate and the rest of the world someday soon hopefully


----------



## celestialdon

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Marmaris, Turkey (heading East)


----------



## madcuddlar

*Cruising area*

Isleton,Ca My boat is currently in the California delta, gateway to San Francisco Bay


----------



## hudgensinternational

Greetings from Springfield, MO


----------



## 224

*Never too tired to abide the tide.*

1


----------



## dyeaton1

north padre island


----------



## snb25

*joni snb25*

have you fond how to introduce yourself


----------



## bigcj39

Urbanna Va.USA


----------



## snb25

*snb25 joni*

to all e mails asking about boat name sea note blues well use to cost me a hundred dollars every time i came near her but in todays monery its about a thousand that incures the blues..... the boat is all different kindssblues even the tender is blue.....i like the blues and played some at one time now i just bob up and down.....you if you wish can look at the reasons anyway you please ......


----------



## snb25

*snb25 joni*

can someone direct in the direrection of single propane cook top that runs off of large bottle set up.....


----------



## snb25

snb25 said:


> have you fond how to introduce yourself


yes thankyou sailing in a downwind at 15 k could be easier


----------



## LuckyDollar

Long Island Sound


----------



## Narwhal31

*Narwhal31*

I sail a Hallberg-Rassey Monsun 31 in Puget Sound Washington.


----------



## snb25

tied up waiting fr weather to clear nanamio bc.....joni


----------



## ziggy40

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I live in the Hinchinbrook Island area. Lat 18° 15' South, East coast of Australia.
At present my yacht, a 33ft round-bilge steel cutter is on the hard next to my house being refitted.


----------



## snb25

*extra joni*

a little air headed but good for the sails to tall for boat that boom can be nasty lone female sailor loose track of things but have lots of fun looking or just buy new currancy is the loony and me too a c- note full atleast


----------



## snb25

*snb 25 joni*

bc west coast


----------



## snb25

1968-71 hughes 25


----------



## snb25

*snb25*

joni sails the west coast of british columbia


----------



## Capttman

Exuma's here


----------



## snb25

*snb25*

not sure yet of posting in wright spots but im on the west coast of bc


----------



## snb25

bc west coast


----------



## joncon

South FL/Bahamas


----------



## Islarose46

Live in Alberta, catamaran in Florida, Caribbean in November.


----------



## SeaFever2000

Oakland, CA. USA.


----------



## MikeClements

Small Kansas lakes to start... Dreaming of the Caribbean .


----------



## YamasSea

*checking in*

Chesapeake bay


----------



## vespersan

Chesapeake bay!


----------



## jpl4nscale

*My intoduction to sailnet*

I'm a 45 year sailor. I've sailed Catalina 15, Coronado 25, Neptune 16, Islander 33, San Juan 24, Reinell 26 (sailboat, not power boat) and currently sail a Bucaneer 325 Center Cockpit out of Swantown Marina in Olympia, WA. Raised with power cruisers and runabouts, I learned to sail in the Navy in San Diego, Long Beach and Yokosuka, Japan. Since then, I have sailed primarily in the Pacific Northwest lakes, Puget Sound and the Gulf Islands and Sunshine Cost of British Columbia, Canada. If you have any snide comments on Bucaneers, keep them to yourself. Insulting a guy's boat is like insulting his wife. Only a total a-hole does it. There do seem to be a few out there.


----------



## w1651

Lovely west coast of central Florida. At least lovely until the oil hits us.


----------



## JimCate

Insatiable II, Ann and I cruise in the Southwest Pacific -- Coastal Oz from Tasmania to Far North Queensland, the Melanesian Islands, and occasional trips to New Zealand.

Cheers,

Jim and Ann s/v Insatiable II now lying Salamander Bay NSW, northbound.


----------



## robinlyn3

Melbourne, Florida area...Indian and Banana Rivers.


----------



## SailingGeek

San Francisco Bay and Monterey Bay in Northern California


----------



## Sumac

*Cruising area*

South coast of the UK - the Solent, France and have just booked a flotilla holiday in the Aegean in August where we will be cruising the length of the Ionian Islands.


----------



## nigelhenry

Nigel Henry Uk 2000 Beneteau 411 clipper south coast UK France

Me a Junior member lol at 56 I wish


----------



## cosmic311

*Sound Off*

Bull Shoals Lake - Mountain Home, Arkansas


----------



## aarhus

Aarhus Bay, Denmark... will hopefully add on to that


----------



## randejo

hitching rides in the best sailing area in the world (not the best lookin but the best sailing) locals have been over heard calling this God's country me i call it home you can call it San Fransisco bay and when i get my own vessel then we go where the wind shall take us


----------



## Qben

Homeport is Anacortes, Washington. Cruising grounds are the San Juan islands and Southern Gulf islands of B.C.

Qben


----------



## prmichael

OH, IN, MI tri-state area.


----------



## JodyandStephen

*Bahamas to US east coast [first in a series]*

Blue Pelican is presently in Bahamas, looking to set sail in the next week for US.


----------



## seasailor

Gulf Coast - Louisiana


----------



## Circlt

I am not a sailor but long to be one someday. I am a lurker from Southern California, with Michigan, Virginia, Washington state, and Connecticut roots.

Terri


----------



## BobfromSWOhio

*OH to FL Snowbird*

Hi All:

Live in SW Ohio April thru end Oct. Sun City Center (just south of Tampa) during winter months (just started "snowbirding" last winter.) Finally going to learn to sail via Rocky Fork Sailing Club (Hillsboro, OH) this summer so am a total novice.

If interest continues, plan to be a trailer sailboat owner due to extreme cost of mooring in Tampa Bay area.

Anyone in Tampa Bay need crew during winter months? Am retired 61 year old relic but willing to to give it my best effort.

BobfromSWOhio


----------



## uncledom

Hudson River, Haverstraw NY Hunter 25.5


----------



## professorfoggy

*Introduction from professorfoggy*

Hi Sailing Friends,

My wife and I have been sailing for about twenty five years... we started renting sailfish and sunfish board sailors on a small Ohio lake. Our first boat was a Catalina 22, then a fiberglass Rhodes Bantam, Victoria 18 (one of our favorites!), wooden Rhodes Bantam (beautiful!), Pearson Electra, Bluenose 24, and now a 25' LOD Seafarer Rhodes Meridian, built in Holland in 1962.

We have sailed on Lake Huron, Lake Michigan, Lake Erie, and on the Atlantic Ocean. I have sailed out of Santa Barbara, CA on the Pacific.

Friends from Milwaukee used to invite us up to sail aboard Nor'Wester, their 40' Alden schooner, built in 1928. It was great fun.

We kept our Pearson Electra and Bluenose 24 on Lake Erie, in Mentor, Ohio.
Our current boat, WATERMARK, is being restored over the next two years.

Over the years, we prefer sailing older, IOD full keeled style boats, with traditional designs. They seem to find a "groove" in the water and track well, with minimum "hobby horsing" that we experienced while chartering some newer designed boats will wider hulls, and deep fin keels.


----------



## bigdogandy

*Florida Keys*

I sail the upper Keys on a 1981 Endeavour 32. Great sailing water here, as well as great for diving, snorkeling and fishing.


----------



## sheddski

*introduce youreself*

hi everyone i,m from mass. (north of boston near salem,and peabody )


----------



## JEHolden

Finger Lakes, NY

JEH


----------



## JonnyQuest

Mississippi Gulf Coast


----------



## b1cxto35

Lake Simcoe, Barrie, On Canada


----------



## b1cxto35

Hi Everyone, 
My husband & I began sailing last year. We had motor boats for a couple of years but unfortunately they didn't do a thing for me. We purchased a 22 foot Tanzer last season. It was a great little sturdy boat that made learning to sail quite easy. I think like most things, experience seems to be the best teacher. P had just finished his work life when we purchased the Tanzer so he was able to spend all of his summer last year learning about the boat and sailing. We decided this year that we would like something just a bit bigger that we could spend a weekend aboard and a boat with more headroom. We purchased a 1984 Hunter 25.5. We just sold the Tanzer to a new sailor who I'm sure will enjoy it as much as we did. P spends most of his days with the Hunter learning, fixing, changing, installing, etc. Sailing has become his passion. There was lots of new learning to do with the Hunter and we still have questions that we are looking for answers to and we are hoping that this forum will help us connect with other Hunter 25.5 owners that may have some answers. The Hunter has been great so far and we are looking forward to many years of sailing.


----------



## Tweegs

Lake St. Clair now, the rest of the Great Lakes to come.


----------



## flatchpa

Channel Islands to Baja Mexico


----------



## ICEBIRD

Floating in Lake Ontario..Canuck side up


----------



## MissTique

*St Johns River way North - Atlantic Coast*

Hello,
Started sailing when I was 12, but after joining the working world took an unwanted hiatus from sailing. My love for the sport and passion for the sea has never waivered. 8 years ago had a dream to purchase my first vessel and life these dreams. Low and behold I was granted another gift&#8230;(The son of a sailor) promptly he was named after the vessel I sought at that time and the dream was put on hold. The little guy has grown so the actions where applied to turn this dream into a reality. We just purchased a 27' Ericson (no we did not change the boys name to Eric)&#8230;But the time has come for me now to so my children the passions that brought me so much pleasure.

I am grateful to find this site to help me get back up to speed and to share the knowledge of who share my passion.


----------



## Sixpoint

Still researching for my first boat, looking for a trailer sailer to learn on -

Home area, such as it is, is Toledo Bend Reservoir, based on the Louisiana side.

Eventually plan to retire on a boat and cruise the Caribbean.


----------



## robsea69

Bahrain, Persian Gulf


----------



## monamonaatsea

Panama City, Panama


----------



## JCD

Hello to all,

Good to be back.
Currently cruising the NYC area.


----------



## Charbi

Ottawa River, Ont.,Canada


----------



## sailraka

Southern California. Mexico this coming winter.


----------



## longroute

Sardinia, Italy


----------



## GlensFalls

Glens Falls, NY


----------



## shelfleck

Chesapeake Bay - live aboard


----------



## dhays

Puget Sound


----------



## HuskerDave

Lake Texoma right now - Florida in the fall, then Bahamas (if all goes well and oil slick doesn't spread)


----------



## Coolmobility

Williamstown, Victoria, Australia


----------



## stbarry

Inland lakes in Minnesota.


----------



## paramedic

*Clear Air Systems inc.*

Just geting out info on a new prod. Clear Air marine ventilation Systems 
That removes odors from holding tank area, heads (toilets) bilge, engine room odors (diesel), complete boat ventilation, runs 24/7 useing a long life low watt 120v & 12v inline fan added Safety and comfort! .clearairsystems


----------



## StormKite

Lake Hefner, Oklahoma City, OK - hope to get out a bit more soon - real newbie (good winds, though)


----------



## alwayslearning

*Philadelphia, PA*

I live in Philadelphia, and sail anywhere within about a 2 hour drive.

Still learning and renting boats in Barnegat Bay NJ, Ocean City NJ, Havre de Grace MD, Rehoboth Bay DE...

Anyone who wants to sail in/around Philly, let me know...


----------



## GNWFast

We are from the Saint Louis, Mo. area. Lots of 40,000 plus acre lakes to play on close by.


----------



## seachalk

*Bristol 27 SeaChalk II*

Sailing area - Lake Ontario around the Greater Toronto Area.


----------



## Carrie63

*Fairly new to sailing*

Began sailing with a seasoned sailor about 5 years ago and fell in love with it. Could see myself living aboard a sailboat for the Winter months!
Live in S. Jersey area, not far from Phila.


----------



## crewtvab

Greeek islands of the Turkish coast


----------



## StormKite

Oklahoma


----------



## sailorthom

Lower Eastern Shore VA


----------



## Kokoda

North Western Australia.


----------



## endoit

New to sailing on the chesapeake bay Maryland


----------



## windtraveler

Currently, Great Lakes


----------



## ICEBIRD

Fair Winds always! See you out there..S/v Ice BIRD..Cath n Bill..starting circumnavition May next year from Lake Ont..Pt Darlington Ont good stop,harbour if on way to Oswego NY..Cheers Cath n Bill..S/v ICEBIRD


----------



## Brad1

*From Big Mountains to Big Sails (Hopefully)*

Just joined today and hope to learn a great deal. My wife and I are big mountain climbers but getting prepared to go more horizontally when we retire.


----------



## charliebelting

*Hi every one*

I am new to this forum. Am looking to get a hold of kezguy in the keys. Could some one direct me to him.
I need to have 5 posts before I can pm him directly

Chaz


----------



## Bandit521

*Bellingham Bay, WA*

And San Juan Islands


----------



## CaptainAubrey

Hi from Lough Derg... The greatest sailing lake in the British Isles.
Location S. IRELAND....Look it up!


----------



## rorider

Portland Oregon area for me


----------



## MIdreaming

Hi! We're new owners of a 28' Ericson and we're new to sailing! 

Redondo Beach, CA


----------



## captain_kimo

Cruising Area

Lake Mead NV/AZ, 96' MacGregor 26X "FOREVER"


----------



## julietbu01

Yorkshire, NY ))


----------



## Alive3and3Well

*St. Augustine, FL 33' Dufour*

I am glad to be aboard this forum and have learned much from the postings already.

I am looking for a good marina in the Savannah, GA area. Anyone with any thoughts?

Fair winds...


----------



## kcllns83

Eastern Puerto rico and Virgin Islands


----------



## FarCry

kcllns83 said:


> Eastern Puerto rico and Virgin Islands


Welcome neighbor. Just moved a boat to Puerto Del Rey from St Thomas yesterday.


----------



## monkeymom

San Juan and Canadian Gulf Islands (Pacific Northwest)


----------



## satenig

thunderbolt marina. friendly and reasonable


----------



## kp11

*ty*

KP 11

Let me guess, you are trying to either get 5 posts full of useless trash so you can post pictures or else looking to get tossed out of here on your ear? Either way, knock it off.

Jeff_H 
SailNet Moderator


----------



## Ecotec

Tenerife, Canary Island


----------



## adriatic555

Great Lakes (Lake Ontario)
Toronto
Ontario


----------



## MissNola

North Carolina... Atlantic Beach along coastline and Bellews Lake in Stokesdale inland.


----------



## 4cylindersoffury

great salt lake and utah lake, utah


----------



## GNWFast

Sailing when and where we can in the Midwest.


----------



## Minou

Med - France Solo female
Made around the world in 11 years. Looking for new partner. JFA-50 alu sloop


----------



## myportofcall

Biscayne Bay, Florida Keys, Bahamas


----------



## edron

Whitehall Bay, Chesapeake Bay, Annapolis, Md


----------



## wannabsalty

Southern California. Home port of Oceanside CA.


----------



## trisstan87

Jacksonville/St. Augastine Area, FL


----------



## mmcneill006

Carolina's Pamlico Sound and Neuse River estuary


----------



## CSmall13

*Hello from VA*

Hello~
New to sailnet. Just bought at Cape Dory 25 and have her in North River/ Mobjack Bay area. Looking for people to go out day sailing with from Richmond/ Middle peninsula or from tidewater. Relatively new to sailing and want some company while i hone my skills. 
Smooth Sailing
C


----------



## CSmall13

Mobjack Bay / North River


----------



## terra453

We're located in Bayfield on the Canadian side of Lake Huron.
We're newbies so we will confine ourselves to this part of Lake Huron for now.
Hope to eventually explore all of the Great Lakes with our sailboat.


----------



## twinsdad

Long Island Sound


----------



## newhaul

puget sound and san juans ib 24


----------



## FifeRail

Was out of Victoria BC, now squeezed onto Lake of Two Mountains just west of Montreal, a veritable puddle. Oh well, no tides and fresh water. At least I'm sailing.


----------



## luken7

Pamlico Sound, North Carolina


----------



## DubeJ

San Diego


----------



## EJO

Originally The Netherlands (North Sea and IJsselmeer) but now I sail out of South Haven, MI on Lake Michigan


----------



## optikul81

Puget Sound, Washington State


----------



## Skett

Indianapolis, IN. local area lakes and reservoir's. Newport 16


----------



## whatoo

*Whatoo*

I'm in the sailing community, Kingston WA area. Send me $10 bucks so I can get my head examined.. . I just purchased another boat.  
Sail till the wind stops, then fish!


----------



## optikul81

whatoo said:


> I'm in the sailing community, Kingston WA area. Send me $10 bucks so I can get my head examined.. . I just purchased another boat.
> Sail till the wind stops, then fish!


I just tried getting a slip there and was told they were booked.. so I ended getting one in Port Orchard. Congrats on the new boat purchase!


----------



## mquin25

I sail in the Galveston Bay area... Catalina 27, Catalina 22, and fish from the surf at Surfside, TX


----------



## goodrichl

*re check-in*



administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Not clear to me what you really need in the way of an answer. I sail a Mirage 35 , Kingston, Lake Ontario and upper St. Lawrence R.


----------



## SVendorfin

*S/V Endordif*

Channel Island, Ca


----------



## cnolan

Previously Hawaii and hoping to return but currently way Northern New England, downeast Maine. They are pretty much the same vibe though!


----------



## genoa

sailing - mostly in croatia and montenegro for 5 yrs... still don't feel the need to change the location...


----------



## 224

1


----------



## claugerbaum

Corrotoman and Rappahannock River and Chesapeake Bay from Windmill Point to Norfolk Va.


----------



## NonaCat22

Lake Champlain


----------



## hamelph

Repentigny, Quebec, Canada


----------



## oaklandsailor

*Location*

San Francisco Bay


----------



## cajunito

Southwest Louisiana


----------



## SouthBrooklyn

New York City, Long Island, Hudson River


----------



## Tanker

Lake Charles LA


----------



## flwaterman

Jacksonville, Florida - St. John's river


----------



## rigbee

Vancouver, British Columbia


----------



## grantwilliams

*Hello*

Im from portland oregon, 26 years old sailed in my youth and now falling in love with it again looking for advice to be a first time boat owner


----------



## momist

*Hi from UK*

Hello everyone. I've been sailing my 25 year old home-built pram dinghy for all that time and only just found this forum.  
I sail on sheltered water wherever I can take the boat on the roof of the car, while towing my caravan - all in the UK. This is mainly the lochs and sea-lochs of Scotland, the Norfolk Broads and other suitable lakes and rivers.


----------



## turtlevoyager

turtlevoyager- the caribbean


----------



## dantaden

Toronto, Ontario Canada - Lake Ontario, for now


----------



## jayfraser

*Portland, OR; Pacific NW*

... willing to relocate


----------



## riversailor1

Mississippi River above Lock 19 Keokuk, Iowa
Lovely sailing between Fort Madison, Montrose, and Keokuk


----------



## Smaxey

Charleston, SC Harbor and surrounding waters. currently looking for a boat to crew on the weekends until I buy my own. I'll bring beer


----------



## upei1

Hudson River, New York


----------



## GCsailor

Galveston Bay


----------



## jch33n

Chesapeake Bay. Currently looking for a boat in the 35-40ft range. Mostly for round-buoy rancing, but planning to cruise the bay and then outward. How far ultimately, I don't know yet.


----------



## turtlevoyager

*turtlevoyager*

Response to buying boat for around the buoy racing,prices will vary,if you want to race or cruise and how fast you want to go,and how deep your pockets are.Think this through and then make up your mind,sailing is always to be done for enjoyment either way.


----------



## turtlevoyager

*turtlevoyager*



Smaxey said:


> Charleston, SC Harbor and surrounding waters. currently looking for a boat to crew on the weekends until I buy my own. I'll bring beer


boats do not run on beer ,and if your looking to learn to be a reliable crew leave the beer for the guests.


----------



## Smaxey

turtlevoyager said:


> boats do not run on beer ,and if your looking to learn to be a reliable crew leave the beer for the guests.


Well, operating costs asc. with the few times i'd gone sailing previously involved the crew running on beer. and from what i could see it seemed to be the norm in the North Myrtle Beach area. while i dont really care what i contribute i was putting it out there they i'd like to contribute and enjoy the time on the water. I'd consider myself pretty casual and you seem more serious-minded. so we might just have different goals on the water


----------



## turtlevoyager

*turtlevoyager*

Yes I guess I am a little more serious about it ,since it is my livelihood and as a licensed captain ,assume the responsibilities that the position demands,not always the most popular on the ship, until there is an emergency, and then usually become very popular in an emergency.Hope you have fun on the water as that is always the goal and the gift of the ocean,take care. Capt.John H Ward


----------



## ErieBuzzard

*Airhead*

I just adopted a 1971 Columbia 26 MK2. She languished on a cradle and needs work. I've sailed since the 70's and had three boats prior. I'm looking for COL26MK2 owners with experiences in problem areas, restoration and handling.

Erie Buzzard


----------



## Smaxey

turtlevoyager said:


> Yes I guess I am a little more serious about it ,since it is my livelihood and as a licensed captain ,assume the responsibilities that the position demands,not always the most popular on the ship, until there is an emergency, and then usually become very popular in an emergency.Hope you have fun on the water as that is always the goal and the gift of the ocean,take care. Capt.John H Ward


I can always appreciate a sobering note(terrible pun, sry) but i do agree. the water can be a body of hedonism or tragedy. I do appreciate your constructive criticisms.


----------



## jch33n

*Looking for a boat -- Farr 395*



turtlevoyager said:


> Response to buying boat for around the buoy racing,prices will vary,if you want to race or cruise and how fast you want to go,and how deep your pockets are.Think this through and then make up your mind,sailing is always to be done for enjoyment either way.


Currently I am looking for a boat in the 35-40ft range for around-the-buoy racing on the Chesapeake. I expect to also cruise around the Bay and maybe beyond the bay later. How far I will ultimately go I don't know. So now, I am considering Farr 395 (2000-2002, hull #s in the mid 20s?), J/120 (1998-2001 vintage), or J/109 (2003 or slightly newer). Performance-wise, Farr 395 appeals to me but I have some concerns about the known hull problems. (The potential candidates evidently all had the class-recommended modifications done.) The available J/109s are newer than J/120 (I can't afford a much newer 120). J/109 is a bit smaller so it would be less expensive to maintain, and the sails are not as heavy to lug around. However, with a racing crew on long races, it may be a bit more cramped. They appear to be all offshore rated, but I have heard (sometimes from boat brokers selling Js) that J boats are bit more rugged. But in theory, they are comparable in terms of their abilities to take the pounding, but I don't have enough experience to know how much pounding they can really take and for long, assuming that the hull and rigging don't have any significant problems at the outset. (BTW, I do not contemplate sailing around the world on any of these boats.) Any wisdom?


----------



## mpb

Southern California


----------



## SailingGma

Presently, the Columbia River, Oregon and Northwestern waters of the U.S.


----------



## neilfromsydney

Sydney Harbour and Pittwater, Sydney, Australia


----------



## Kiskadee

BC, Canada: including Southern and Eastern Vancouver Island and Lower Mainland.


----------



## cmnorrie1

Desolation Sound, British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Argyle38

Long Island Sound


----------



## twinsdad

Argyle, Where in Connecticut. I sail out of Old Greenwich.


----------



## Argyle38

twinsdad said:


> Argyle, Where in Connecticut. I sail out of Old Greenwich.


I'm up in Milford. I bought Argyle (nee Sea Leopard) from Brewers in Stamford and spent 2.5 years there doing a refit. I lived in Norwalk at the time and worked in Stamford so it wasn't much of a trip. A job change had me moving out to Milford. Fortunately, the boat was about ready for the launch when I moved so I wouldn't have to go as far.

Is Indian River Yacht Club in Old Greenwich? I was there once while I was crewing on a J-44 (Romulus) on one of the distance races, Stratford Shoal, I think it was.


----------



## wprodigy

Lake Travis Austin Texas


----------



## ToppDogg

Oak Harbor, Wa


----------



## Gunny

Gunny here in Perth Western Australia


----------



## PegasusRider

St Pete Florida USA...Living the dream Baby!


----------



## wprodigy

1976 NA23


wprodigy said:


> Lake Travis Austin Texas


----------



## twinsdad

Argyle,

Indian Harbor Yacht Club is in Greenwich, which is not too far from me. We cruise alot East of here, so maybe we'll cross paths. I'm sailing a Seawind 1000XL (that is being named Double Trouble).

Regards,

Twinsdad


----------



## Gunny

*Sailing In Western Australia*

Perth Western Australia is the capital of our state...
To give you an idea of sailing conditions...
Our traditional sailing breeze is called the "Fremantle Doctor" normally a moderate to strong breeze coming in at 10knts and when she's blowing can get up to 25-30knts.
Good coastal sailing from Albany in the south to the rugged Kimberley's in the north of the state.
Fremantle (our port city) where the America's cup was held is an excellent and well supported sailing centre offering all sailing needs from dingy to ocean racing.
Drop me a line if you want more specific information.
Regards,
Gunny (almost owner of a HC38)


----------



## NaveSho

Boston Harbor and Massachusetts Bay


----------



## Brydonwood

Lake Erie, Perry, OH


----------



## Yorksailor

Moondancer in Cartagena heading for >San Blas and Isla Mujeres.


----------



## agoffin

*Chesapeake Bay*

Thks.


----------



## AdvanceS16

*Lake Norman area (near Charlotte, NC)*

Lake Norman area (near Charlotte, NC)


----------



## ctj1950

*Chesapeake Bay*


----------



## willysail

Buzzard Bay, MA and The Islands,


----------



## mattny08

*The Solent, UK*

The Solent


----------



## Boakcake

Rhode Island, Caribbean & Chesapeake Bay


----------



## okeechobeebreeze

Lake Okeechobee, Stuart, Ft. Myers areas in Florida.


----------



## Atanua

Lake Grapevine, Texas


----------



## JoeMcGinty

Upstate NY


----------



## zerubb

Western Australia, soon to be The Whitsundays; Queensland; Australia,


----------



## RonnieHull

Savannah GA and a complete Newbie


----------



## US27inMT

*Greetings! Pleased to be here!*

Hi Everyone!

My 'sailing experience' goes back to the 60's as a "squid" in the U.S. Navy.

My sailboating tenure has been just 6 years.......it took me a while to realize this was more fun than wheeled things.

I have been crewing with a retired college professor who is an adamant skipper and dear friend, has a '81, 26 foot Pearson which is very clean and well-maintained.He is 71, and I'm 64. We jokingly refer to ourselves as the "Geezer Gang"! We sail Flathead Lake out of Dayton, Montana.

My association with the professor got me crazy for my own boat, which I found in April...........bank repo that no one had a clue about.Looked good, Maybe too good! Definitely a fixer-upper.

As you can expect, this once-elegant lady needs a rescue. We spent 1/2 a day surveying and documenting her "issues" to work up a bid for the repo case guy-they wanted 4500. 
Three pages of details for restoral must have schooled 'em. They even whined in the email response.The estimated cost to restore to "good" was 6-7K$$. Thinking that our labor is worth about 5 cents/hour- the money will be materials and custom fairing out of our DIY capacities. We offered $2250, they countered and moaned for $2800. I caved; less beer money, more boat expenses. Oh boy, what have I done?

The "Puffin" was built in '81 by Brunswick/Bayliner known as U S Yacht company LOA 27', 6250 lbs gvw, 9 1/2 ' beam. The boat,trailer and motor were part of the "deal". The bid went down for more than I wanted to pay-however my friend said if I didn't buy it, he would, for use as a guest house next to his home. It's fixable and if things go my way.... I have $2,800 bucks in this thing.And spare parts, and missing parts as well. Rebuilt the 28' trailer and can't find anyone nuts over a '80 Volvo-Penta MB2/50s sail-drive unit.

Somebody out there must have a "copy" of this boat?!?! I thought I saw a fellow in Kansas with US27 in his moniker, so I figured- hey!

Later!

Timster


----------



## beandoc

*Victoria, British Columbia*

Hello all,

My family just bought our first boat. We live in Victoria BC and will be sailing in Juan de Fuca and Haro Straight before cruising BCs inside waters.

Finally back on the water after being land-locked for the last 15 years or so.

Had a chilly sail today (8 degrees C out there), but still lots of fun. Can't wait for the sunshine next Spring.

John


----------



## Monarch49

Great Lakes


----------



## coreywoodworking

Duxbury, Massachusetts ('tween Boston and Cape Cod)


----------



## Shellback95

*New member*

Checking in-
We sail on the Chesapeake Bay with our two boys, and a Golden Retriever named Sam.
We have an old Hallberg-Rassy 35, which over thirty years later is still a great boat. 
Dave and Janette
HR 35 "Rasmine" #133
(Shellback95)


----------



## Donaldpeter

Dana Point, Ca


----------



## djm28

Cruising Area , Buzzard's Bay Massachusetts


----------



## Finlir

*Stockholms Skärgård, Sweden*

Stockholms Skärgård, Sweden


----------



## smurphny

Champlain, Hudson River, LI Sound to Maine.


----------



## cgurjao

Rio de Janeiro, Brazil


----------



## vanecida

My boat is a 1994 Hunter 37.5, homeport Pier 32, San Diego Bay. Our sailing area is the southern California coast, Catalina, and Mexico's Baja. We chartered several times in BVI and in Greece. Sailed twice from San Francisco to san Diego. Before San Diego, we sailed almost 20 years in San Francisco Bay. We are very active with the United States Power Squadrons, as an instructor (I teach navigation courses) and in the new area of Boat Operator Certification.


----------



## Vatty

Checking in approximately ..

Three..

Two..

One.. 

Ding! Checked In. Huntington Beach/Westminster, California.


----------



## dburry

*Newfoundland*

Newfoundland's east coast. Hughes Northstar 26


----------



## dsehl

Shellman Bluff Area (Sapelo & Blackbeard Island), Georgia


----------



## LeftCoast

PNW, mostly the San Juans.

-jim lee


----------



## gabriolayankee

Gabriola Island, BC Canada.

Strait of Georgia /Gulf Islands 
The Salish Sea


----------



## kindsail

We sail at Grand Lake of the Cherokees, Masthead to Carey Bay.


----------



## Driftsailing

East coast, NC
E-37


----------



## Tantramar

Howe Sound, British Columbia.


----------



## sasbibic

Adriatic Sea


----------



## drtonyo

New Iberia La.


----------



## Serendipitous

Lake Michigan, Muskegon, MI


----------



## littlejohnw

Charleston, SC


----------



## MaineFloat

Lake Superior-UP Mich., Deer Island- Maine


----------



## HuskerDave

We moved from Lake Texoma a month ago to St. Petersburg Florida and are planning on cruising down the Keys and possibly over to the Bahamas this winter. No clear plans except to follow the wind and take our time.


----------



## Fiasco1

Vancouver island, Canada


----------



## ferg

Hylas 47 , London UK ,


----------



## pistolen08

Japan - Hiroshima prefecture


----------



## gcapper

We sail up the coast of Queensland and around the top of Australia (through crocodile country) to the Kimberley region of Western Australia


----------



## suds45

Jacksonville, FL


----------



## j3anph1l1dd3

Montreal, Canada
Huntsville Alabama


----------



## TerralTheSeeker

Seattle, WA. In the rain. And more rain. Then some fog. Then more rain.


----------



## pfirth

SF bay. Endless variety of sailing conditions, spectacular scenery, bad weather. At least this year.


----------



## sbonham

Coastal SC, GA, FL


----------



## therikker51

*New to Open Water*

From the St Petersburg Fla area and I retired here to learn to sail Feb.09. I have an invitation to sail the Gulf Jan.'11 Gulfport to Panama on a 34' Irwin crew of 4. Have bay experience only no open water. Are there any westerly winds in Jan. should I join them in Cancun and stay closer to land. How many days journey should the trip take making say three limited stops, Cancun, Rhoritan,Limon CR. What about shipping lanes, Cuba and authorities who may want to board and check papers 3 Americans 1 Aussie. Thanks for any replies esp. if you've made this trip before in winter. TheRikker51 Rich Salinas Gulfport FL.


----------



## Piratesoul

florida east coast , bahamas, caribbean


----------



## krona

Narragansett Bay


----------



## prmichael

TerralTheSeeker said:


> Seattle, WA. In the rain. And more rain. Then some fog. Then more rain.


Around the small lakes I get to, that rain thing is often accompanied by a stormy wind. That much of it I like.


----------



## Cottonmouth

I sail Western Long Island Sound. Had a 25 footer and just graduated to a 30 foot pearson Wanderer. Solid craft bought cheap. Next time I will check the electric's. Everything 110 worked but the 12 volt panel was missing! Memo to myself "try everything throw every swith". Good thing I'm a mechanic (automotive) Almost finished with the refit of all new 12 volt wiring and panel. Hope to be done for 2011 season.:laugher


----------



## marycalisurveys

Long Island Sound, Rhode Island/Narragansett Bay, Massachusetts - Block Island, Martha's Vineyard Island, Cape Cod


----------



## twinsdad

Cotton, I sail out of Greenwich Cove, where are you?


----------



## Rangernewell

Arnprior, Ontario


----------



## Cottonmouth

I sail out of Port Washington on the Islands north shore.


----------



## Soundhaven

*Cruising Grounds*

Puget Sound, San Juan's, Canadian Gulf Islands, SE Alaska


----------



## McMikeJr

Chesapeake Bay, Mid-Atlantic Coastal US


----------



## rolo

San Francisco Bay


----------



## seashine

East coast Australia ... for now...


----------



## mksailnet

Great South Bay, Long Island, NY


----------



## rbbaker

*Sailing - On The Rocks*

We're sailing ice boats now. Our cursing grounds are iced in. Got 7 more inches of snow last night so the little DN is inoperable until the winds clear some ice.


----------



## mksailnet

*DNs*



rbbaker said:


> We're sailing ice boats now. Our cursing grounds are iced in. Got 7 more inches of snow last night so the little DN is inoperable until the winds clear some ice.


FYI, Weeks Yacht Yard in Patchogue, NY makes a pretty nice little DN.

We also sail South Bay Scooters on Great South Bay. It is kind of a spoon-shaped hull with steel runners on the bottom--developed because the brackish water doesn't freeze solid in spots so it can kind of "skim" over a water patch. Steering is with the sails.

Hope the snow clears for you.

Merry Christmas.


----------



## Greenmantle

Solent, UK and Caribbean


----------



## Soundhaven2

Puget Sound, Pacific Northwest


----------



## mukilteomaniac

*Our Cruising Area*

Puget Sound, San Juans, Canadian Gulf Islands, and Desolation Sound


----------



## Sailorgurl86

Long Beach, CA


----------



## bryansheinman

Sailing area Solent (Southern England), Soth weat England, Channel Islands, Normandy, Brittany


----------



## sailrj

*Cruising area*

*Kentucky Lake*


----------



## jtober

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## gcargen

Delaware River


----------



## Pegasus124

*New member intro*

I am a 61 year old retired male livingon the FL panhandle Springs and Falls and in New England Summers and Winters. I have shared partnerships in an Ericson 30 and a Jay 32 in CT and now am looking to do some primarily day saing near Fort Walton Beach and perhaps some light cruising. I will be looking to share or purchase a boat to be docked in Fort Walton Beach. I am looking in the 10 to 30K price range and am looking for reccomendations. In a few years after selling my house in Ct I will be able to upgrade. I really enjoyed the ericson 30 and prefer a boat in the 27-32 foot range. I will need a shallow draft and will need to sail under a 49 foot bridge. Does anyone have any suggestions. I will be looking to get a boat in Aprilr May 2011 in Fl.


----------



## neilhinds

Swansea, Wales


----------



## mistacolin

Puget Sound, Washington, USA


----------



## MessingAboutinSoFL

Charlotte Harbor and the Gulf Islands, Florida.


----------



## falconxp

*Captain World- wide*

Captain/ maintenance for Sailboats to 70 ft.
USCG 100 ton ocean

I am 70 y/0 USCG 100 ton oceans skipper, 5000 mile passage on Cattmaran Canvasback, 
raced 45 ft Farr in Japan, Navy E skipper and Japanese Maratine School licensed.
Taught Sailing at University of Souther California. 
Sculling licensed by Manheim Rudder Klub in Germany, 
Captain 55ft McGregor "Longfellow, Cabo San Lucas Mexico, 40 ft Hawaii, Bahamas,Med. 
Panama Canal 65 ft Pilots license. Private Pilot, Masseur & mechanic.

Would like to partner with experienced or novis sailor/s. One month or longer.
Masters in Business/Recreation/Christian/Married. No drugs/alcohol, just enjoy life and mind my own business. Speak/understand/teach several languages.
If you buy this boat or already have a vessel I am a good Scuba Diver/Cook/ Boat/Dog sitter. 
[email protected] Bob 435 678 3436


----------



## TheSnark

*Sailing area*

Lake Superior


----------



## Sailandais

Chesapeake / Morbihan


----------



## falconxp

*Captain World- wide = Lets play together*

Get to know each other
If it is worth doing I have done it.
Certified teacher 6th grade through Jr. College in California, Japan, Germany, Holland, Mexico, Panama.
tired of your full-time boat home school job = take a break, I handle kids, wives, relatives & you know who. Lifestyle Counselor = retired at 45 to cruise. "If you do not spend 50% of your time sailing you need to change your priorities, (get a smaller/ bigger boat???)

I am 70 y/0 USCG 100 ton oceans skipper, 5000 mile passage on Catamaran Canvasback, Marshal Islands to San Francisco, California.
Raced 45 ft Farr in Japan, Navy E skipper and Japanese Maratine School licensed.
Taught Sailing at University of Souther California. 
Sculling licensed by Manheim Rudder Klub in Germany, 
Captain 55ft McGregor "Longfellow, Cabo San Lucas Mexico, 40 ft Hawaii, Bahamas,Med. 
Panama Canal 65 ft Pilots license. Private Pilot, Masseur & mechanic.

Would like to partner with experienced or novis sailor/s. One month or longer.

Masters in Business/Recreation/Christian/Married. No drugs/alcohol, just enjoy life and mind my own business. Speak/understand/teach several languages.
If you buy this boat or already have a vessel I am a good Scuba Diver/Cook/ Boat/Dog sitter. 
[email protected]
Bob 435 678 3436


----------



## toddnc

Neuse River/Pamlico Sound, North Carolina


----------



## KeokiMaui

*Hawaii*


----------



## falconxp

cannot find replies
[email protected]


----------



## voilallier

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I am a new member. I sail the Champlain Lake in summer with a Ranger33, and the Florida Keys in winter with a Macgregor26.
Amanou


----------



## iggy3860

Gippsland Lakes & Corner Inlet, Victoria, Australia


----------



## tatoloco

*Hi everyone !*

I am a new member to this fine comunity! I have been sailing off and on since the last 15 years. Had a Dehler 31 based in Turkey for about 8 years.....after selling her been wanting to get a replacement. Bought a Morgan 41 O/I, laying Larnaca,Cyprus about 5 months ago. She has been neglected sor many years and am now trying to get her ship shape. Also she is Cyprus flagged, i want to change her registry to any other european flag.....any advise in this regard ,from other forum members would be highly appreciated !!

Cheers !


----------



## falconxp

*Help available for boat prep or sailing, experienced Captain and Boat/dog sitter*

 If you need help getting it ready send me a ticket = free starting in february.
Very good with tools and do not eat very much.
Sailed Morgan for 2 months = very seaworthy.
Capt Bob USA UTAH


----------



## Pasia

Med, Atlantic coast of Europe


----------



## svHornblower

New member. Sail Narragansett Bay area out of Newport RI.


----------



## falconxp

beautiful yacht
wish I was a little closer
Capt. Bob


----------



## teflongeoff

Gulf islands B.C.


----------



## SailboatsRock

Chesapeake Bay and ICW


----------



## knotdreaming

Eastern Seaboard USA 2011


----------



## falconxp

*life*



teflongeoff said:


> Gulf islands B.C.


I think of sailing as normal 
life


----------



## capnscruffy

*Boston ma*

Boston Ma. sailing an Albin Vega 27, when I'm not a tug in New York Harbor that is


----------



## chicovzla

Hey Capnscruffy...What year is your Albin Vega 27... I have a Coronado 25 1968 and look very goods even with her 42 years.


----------



## capnscruffy

chicovzla said:


> Hey Capnscruffy...What year is your Albin Vega 27... I have a Coronado 25 1968 and look very goods even with her 42 years.


Mine is a "69 and looks good except it's in bad need of topside paint. My last boat ws a Coronado 25 hull# 655 I think it wsa a '68 but i forget


----------



## aquaman9

Sailing newbie.


----------



## jeff101

Hi im also new to this site hello all, i have hunter 34 which i sail in the Mediterranean,Cote d Azur,moored at marines de cogolin,any one in my area?


----------



## vega1860

*South Bay*

South San Francisco Bay - Westpoint Harbor

First good internet connection in a couple of months


----------



## roberthallowell

*roberthallowell*

New member-Own Catalina 30-mostly single hand-Northern Lakes Michigan and Huron-home port, Washington Island WI.>40years sailing experience in boats from 20 to 40'.Already tired of winter.Cheers.


----------



## photodonn

*Cruising Grounds*

Florida's West Coast - Gulf of Mexico


----------



## centaursailor

East coast Ireland, planning to spread my sails a bit and head for the West coast of Scotland this summer.
Happy sailing


----------



## bmiller21

Los Angeles, CA/Southern California in general
San Juan Islands, WA


----------



## bobbydee

*bobby dee*



administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi I sail in the Pacific on south Vancouver Island Canada


----------



## trlrtrsh

*Got the boat 39Yorktown, Lacking in skills*

 Hello everyone;
Local area Calif. East Bay, Delta. good place to practice shallow water sailing.


----------



## Dazza81

Hauraki Gulf New Zealand .. spying on the new AC 45's


----------



## falconxp

Would like to come for a month or so 
Any crew spots?
Capt Bob
Master Skipper Offshore


----------



## MABristol22

Boston Harbor, Massachusetts Bay


----------



## falconxp

Blanding, Utah
My Mark 21 ft
sleeps 3 or 4
My boat and your tow vehicle for the Havasu week
Lets go******** [email protected]
bob 435 678 3436


----------



## falconxp

*havasu hitch hiker*

Ever try to catch a ride(tow) with 21 ft boat 4 corners utah to Havasu 
[email protected] bob 435 678 3436


----------



## Dazza81

*A small problem here ..*



falconxp said:


> Would like to come for a month or so
> Any crew spots?
> Capt Bob
> Master Skipper Offshore


Hi there Captain Bob,

I will send another post after this one, as I have only one post to date and need to have more that 2 posts before I can send you some pics.


----------



## Dazza81

*Dreams ..*



falconxp said:


> Would like to come for a month or so
> Any crew spots?
> Capt Bob
> Master Skipper Offshore


 Hi there Captain Bob,
would love to help out with a crew spot but the problem is I am shore bound currently as my forty foot corrugated iron boat or pirate ship as my eight year old and I call it, is finished and on the water ... (see the attached photos)

A little about myself :

My name is Daryl Lex Price, I am an artist painter / sculptor, living and working in Devonport, a waterfront suburb in Auckland, New Zealand. Google my name if you would like to find out a bit more about me and my art.
I am passionate about the sea and sailing also my art and family of course.
The idea with my pirate ship is that it becomes a 'floating art studio' ( this is how I get to justify the money I spend on it) and of course it will be a floating sculptural piece of art .. thereby promoting my paintings and other artworks. Obviously my argument doesn't wash too well as it aint finished yet and I have been working on it for three years. I also have this fantastic (well I think so anyway) wing sail design I have constructed and tested .. works brilliantly, light, powerful, easy to use, can be raised and lowered.

But that's an artist for you .. a dreamer in lots of ways.

Anyway Captain Bob, if you want to come down under for a look around, I would suggest you contact our local sailing club here in Devonport Devonport Yacht Club,Devonport,North Shore,Auckland,Hall for Hire,Wedding Venue,Function Venue,Conference Venue,Off Site Meeting Venue,OSM,Yacht,Yachting,Club,Keeler,Yacht Racing,Family Yachting,Family,Yacht Haulage,Haulage,Boat Slip I am sure that someone would help you out with a crew position. I intend to join the club myself when I finally finish my boat. Also, I would love to meet up when you're here for a beer.


----------



## falconxp

wrote a lenghy letter to the New Zeland yacht club about comming to help with tipsy, a yacht they are restoreing
Thanks for the notice
capt bob


----------



## colinflteng

*Lake Ontario Waupoos*

On land waiting for ice to be gone


----------



## 224

1


----------



## falconxp

How do i find the people going to Havasu
capt bob 4 corner area room for one 435 678 3436


----------



## ndavis

hey there, Hauraki Gulf, New Zealand often sail to bay of island and back down to south island on bav 32


----------



## falconxp

Anyone wanting a nice Clipper Mark 21 with blue stripe and trailler for $1,750.00
Wylee will be for saue at Havasu at the end of the week or for a trade up to a larger trailer boat.


----------



## falconxp

have a good day


----------



## schocksantana228

great lakes.mostly lake erie planing trip south to bahamas and noth shore of cuba leaving fall 2011 from port stanly ON lake erie


----------



## NortenoSailor

Victoria BC


----------



## falconxp

looking for macGregor 26 west coast, have 21 ft Mark with trailer qnd 7.5 gamefish value $2,300.00 plus cash to trade
Want to cruise Mexico, Baha this summer.


----------



## Mares

Hi...we're in the Adriatic Sea! Croatia


----------



## falconxp

Southern California Members & West Coast and large lakes,
Smoking Deal

Need Place to store MacGregor 26D preferably near San Diego.
I live 772 Miles from Southern Calif. in Blanding, Utah.
Open to other locations in Western States.
Half interest is between Free & $2,100.00.
do I sound desperate.
USCG 200 Ton Sailing Instructor, world Cruiser.
OR
Do you have a boat you need a partner in. Have experience as Captain to 72 ft.
Just want to Sail Capt. Bob 435 678 3436 [email protected]


----------



## christianoronaldo

florida


----------



## WFerguson

James River, Newport News, Virginia


----------



## welovesummer

Sunshine Coast, Desolation Sound, Howe Sound etc... British Columbia


----------



## Bateau25

New York
Newport 28


----------



## lazyk3

*dean*

 i am retired live in west texas lived on (lazyk's fantasea for six years bought in calif. sail south through the panama up to texas and after a year went to bahamas for six months ,returned to texas and in 2oo3 lost my boat in the gulf.
now am working on 25 ft sedleman for use in lake amistad and other water ways of this wonderful country of ours


----------



## Chrisper54

Great Lakes sailor = waiting for the ice to clear. Planning a trip to SE Florida in a few weeks. Looking forward to being on the wind soon.


----------



## HELLICONIA54

Cairncurran,victoria,Australia


----------



## willysail

Welcome to the Sailnet community


----------



## burgess

Leaving USA for Cuba


----------



## colinflteng

welovesummer said:


> Sunshine Coast, Desolation Sound, Howe Sound etc... British Columbia


Moving boat to Black Creek this summer


----------



## yogi

We are at Grand Bahama and have been for about six weeks. Looking for window back to Florida


----------



## procrastonator

Otago harbour,Dunedin, New Zealand.


----------



## falconxp

Capt. Bob is putting a endless pool in his garage in Blanding, Utah.
I am in need of two complete propeller assembles for my pool.
Props should be 6 to 10 inches in diamerter and have shaft and thur hull fittings. Pool is heavy steel.


----------



## falconxp

Still looking for props, spent the day sanding and getting ready to paint= almost like owning a boat.


----------



## colinflteng

Hope you stay safe
Cheers Colin


----------



## colinflteng

Has any one move a boat long distance going 4000 km to Vancouver Island


----------



## falconxp

Yes, 5000 miles by water and 2,400 miles pullin 24 ft by trailer
What is question?
[email protected]


----------



## Rolloncolumbia

*Greetings*

Columbia River, pacific northwest


----------



## samwind

Mediterranean, Lebanon


----------



## sheadford

South west Wales (Pembrokeshire) UK - seals, puffins and shearwaters!


----------



## olywayout

puget sound, pacific northwest


----------



## jimhorton1963

none yet


----------



## jimhorton1963

i suppose i should explain the "none yet" reply in my cruising area. my wife and i have decided that we would like to sail for retirement. we are going to buy a project boat and spend time rebuilding it. then we plan to sell the house and move into the boat. we will learn along the way and expect to be cruising the tropics while we still can.


----------



## jack2

Lake Michigan, Milwaukee Wisconsin


----------



## Redan

North Sea at the Netherlands 
more info: Team Redan Blog


----------



## jweller001

Lake Michigan 
Holland, Michigan
Muskegon, Michigan
Saugatuck Michigan

Lake Charlevoix
Boyne City

Charter in BVI

Blogspot - A Frayed Knot Sailing


----------



## REO33311

*Bonjour y'all*

Looking for a crew position, currently in Southern France


----------



## kcbillb2

Lake Perry, KS


----------



## roberthallowell

Northern Lakes Michigan/Huron/North Channel/Door Peninsula Wisconsin.Home Port,Washington Island,WI


----------



## Chrisper54

I enjoy sailing wherever I can. For the last four years I have had the pleasure of being a part time crew member of the Red Witch = a two masted schooner based in Burnham Harbor, Chicago, IL, on Lake Michigan. We take folks to out on Lake Michigan - set sail and enjoy the view. During the sail we often educate the folks on board (40 or so) on the principles of sailing and talk about the history of sailing on the Great Lakes. It is a lot of fun. 

My sailing buddy is in the process of building his own 17 foot boat and it looks like we might be able to get it into the water late in the coming season. He is rigging it with two lug sails... an unusual rig but it should be fun. 

Chirs


----------



## TheArete

*Cruising Area*

St. Mary's River and Chesapeake bay (Maryland), Claytor Lake (Virginia)


----------



## trlrtrsh

Am currently trying like heck to get my 39' Yorktown sea worthy. I'm currently in California (East Bay/Delta) and a novice sailor. Spent 27 years in the Navy, but I was in aviation. Beginning to think a 39' boat might have been a bit big for a first boat.
Back to subject, planning to cut the dock lines this Summer, tour the Delta as a warm up, then out the Gate and turn left for Mexico. No hurries once I get started.


----------



## Chausey

*First post*

This is my first post on sailnet.
I live in Bristol UK and sail the Bristol channel from where my boat is moored in Cardiff.
Allan


----------



## Guest

Chesapeake heading to Canada.


----------



## Dreamstimer

Black Sea. Aegean pretty soon.


----------



## jay123

Long Island sound.


----------



## BobRivard

St Thomas, U.S.V.I. , BVI , St. Martin, St. Barts


----------



## jeff101

HI All,
jeff from Birmingham England my boat boat Hunter 34 moored at colte de azur south France and will be on board from 9th april cannot wait!
happy sailing all.


----------



## spinnaker588

*Sailing Area*

Central Coast of California - Port San Luis area to Santa Barbara and Channel Islands.


----------



## WldFlwr

*Love to Sail*

Western Lake Erie - Monroe, MI


----------



## trlrtrsh

Spinnaker588,
Welcome to Sail net. I'm also from central Calif, Delta area. A bit north of you. I have a 39' Yorktown, and I'm a novice skipper, but finding quite a few people who enjoy a day out. Eventually I want to gain enough experiencs to go out the Gate and make a left. While going south I would like to do the Ba Ha Ha.


----------



## Gipsy

Hello from Ecuador, S.A.


----------



## masnyder

Hello everyone, I live in Alexandria, VA. I've been sailing since I was 14 with some experience in the Annapolis evening races. I went to St. Mary's College of MD and sailed quite a bit, but only recreational while I was there. I would love to meet more people around Alexandria and get out on the water more this year. Take care - Mike


----------



## meademd

*New Member*

I am a boatbuilder (for myself only) in central FL, building a steel boat for eventual use on my retirement. Not too long away. 
plan is for high latitude sailing, Maine, Nova Scotia, and across the Atlantic - dreams keep me going.


----------



## obarut

Hello everyone, 
I live in Turkey and keep my boat in Bodrum, Turkey. I sail around Bodrum peninsula in Mediterranean.


----------



## sailerfrank

Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## sarabee

Tartan 41 Lochaber, on the hard in Michigan -- until 5-20. Anymore T41 owners out there?


----------



## KStepman

*KennS*

Chesapeake Bay and Atlantic


----------



## swimrdie46

Lake Lanier GA USA for now.


----------



## dgordon

Boston and South Shore MA. Life long sailor/racer. Cruise a Quickstep 24. Race a J24.


----------



## jcwhite

Gulf Islands of BC and around Vancouver Island, once I get the boat


----------



## pfirth

Treasure Island San Francisco Bay


----------



## Tightrope

From Pennsylvania, sailed Hawaiian Islands for 20 years as a merchant marine on the SS Constitution and MS Patriot. Need to learn how to do my own thing now, buying a Catamaran. Wish me luck!


----------



## maco

Yamba, New South Wales, Australia. Clarence River and coastal waters of northern N.S.W.


----------



## GraceOmallyPirateQueen

Medicine Lake in Plymouth, Minnesota
21' Buccaneer Sailboat


----------



## brncman

Pamlico Sound, Albemarle Sound.


----------



## Chiquita

Don and Karen here !!
Endeavour 35.5 Sloop
Potomac River and Chesapeake Bay areas.
For all that sail in the Potomac River area, we started a active Yahoo group for local sailors. If interested please email me at [email protected]


----------



## oceanmanuri

*Turkey/Fethiye*



administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


I am turkish skipper live Turkey/Fethiye. Guide speaking english. if you are going to or moving Turkey and need trips all over world and you need the your yacht take care i will be very happy to help you. email me at ([email protected])
my certificate ( Competence Pleasure Craft and Radio Operators GMDSS ) I am a yatch captain and operat up to 76 feet or 24meters.


----------



## S007

*In Caribbean like to crew*

I can help with maintenance. I'm a trustworthy watch. Experienced Sailor. Read charts. U.S. passport. Former owner of a 52' sloop and know what it is like keeping a boat and putting a crew together etc. I've worked on all systems.

Right now I am in Barbados (2011 Apr 09) and it would like sail locally or head off to somewhere else.

Doing deliveries is fine. I'm up for a motorboat ride on occasion.


----------



## yamseng

Swan River, Perth Western Australia


----------



## nomad22

Hi, just joined - got a Westerly nomad circa 1967 as a restoration project currently on a hill in Western France - hope to be sailing the English Channel next summer


----------



## nomad22

Hi, just joined - got a Westerly Nomad 22ft sailing cruiser as a restoration project - currently she's on top of aq hill in western France - hope to be afloat next summer


----------



## MorningSun32

*MorningSun32*

In Houston/Galveston for now. Looking forward to sailing the Gulf soon.


----------



## skipwiley1

*location*

Boats in virgin gorda bvi .....crew is in swarthmore p.a.


----------



## seabum

*Pacific Seacraft 37 -Puget Sound*

Pacific Seacraft 37 -we're in Puget Sound (Seattle). Lots of great small trips possible here. We hope to do the Inside Passage all the way up to Alaska in a few years, and also the roundtrip to Hawaii.


----------



## CapitainMike

Amorgos Greece in the Kyklades here since September trapped by bad weather and some mechanical problems. Not to awkward because we live here on the island.


----------



## edwardvanhoy

Abingdon Va. Custom Knife Maker and engraver . Hope to learn to sail soon . Big dream .... Web site wwww.stamascusknifeworks.com ... or google Ed VanHoy


----------



## edwardvanhoy

I am trying to find someone in our area that can help me learn the art of sailing . We live in Abingdon Va..... near Bristol Va/Tn . Thanks


----------



## Andreas68

Athens, Greece, Skipper, Ocean Star 56.1


----------



## Scruffylookin

Small Lakes of interior New England


----------



## fle

Koper, Slovenia


----------



## mintun

Full time cruising the West Coast. Currently exploring the San Joaguin Delta. Heading to Southern California in June.


----------



## trlrtrsh

Sounds great. Left Coaster here also, reside in the Delta. Trying to get it together to do the Ba Ha Ha. Lot's to do between now and then.


----------



## joesout

*new to sailing but old at boat racing (power)*

Hello Guys.
I just bought a 1980 watkins 27,to be my first official sailboat , theres always a lot of work for a marine mecanic. And now Im building a platform at the stern for boarding and moving stuff and playing with my grandsons.Any ideas?


----------



## jimhorton1963

will be out on lake texoma next weekend


----------



## nousalapaix

*Nousalapaix*

New Orleans, La. Lake Pontchartrain and MS Gulf Coast


----------



## Fill52

*Do you need a 52' catamaran for slize of expences?*

Hi everyone. I'm new member of sailnet from Sydney Australia.

I have just purchased unfinished project "Simpson 52" catamaran 2004 year model (two hulls and bridge deck). At this stage, the top section and interior can have any modern changes according to last world design concepts. Moreover, the mould can be taken from existing hulls and from the top to produce another copy or two. Finally, I am interesting to find 1 or 2 persons who want to have a new modern style custom-made 52' catamaran. Such team of 2 or 3 people can share building expenses and possible some jobs to have quicker results.

Thank you.


----------



## ellouiese

Fayetteville, AR


----------



## murkehaze

Keppel islands and Capricorn coast Queensland, Australia


----------



## falconxp

May 15th to May 30 on Macgregor M26 offering two week boat preparation and sailing skills class Cost 1 person $750.00
2nd individual $250.00 each plus food and fuel.
Offered by former USCG Master skipper Offshore Capt. Bob
Prerequisite for skin diviing section, swim 200 yds float 15 minuets.
Miami/Bahamas


----------



## sailndoug

*se florida and bahamas*

se florida and bahamas


----------



## rolandptaylor

*Beach Music*

My wife and I sail a 2007 Beneteau 423. It is docked at Greers Ferry Lake AR, near LIttle Rock. Our retirementment plan includes cruising from the east coast through the islands in the Caribbean. I have had to replace fuel injectors already, with only 109 hours on the engine. I now have a problem with starting the engine. Turn key, exaust fan comes on but the starter will not engage. Possible fuse or wiring problem. Has anyone had similar problems?


----------



## isamu

*new here and need help making a question...*

I am from Las Vegas and have a question about my boat I am hoping someone would be able to answer for me.

how do I post a question on the forums?


----------



## falconxp

can I mount a 18 hp motor to the side of my honda 50?


----------



## dscsr23455

Virginia Beach VA and Chesapeake Bay


----------



## waltermarinero

*caribbean*

south coast of the dominican republic


----------



## matthewschmidtj

Fall, Winter, Spring in Boston, MA
Summer in Portland, OR


----------



## PCP

isamu said:


> I am from Las Vegas and have a question about my boat I am hoping someone would be able to answer for me.
> 
> how do I post a question on the forums?


Go to the forums and find the one that is more appropriated for your question and post it


----------



## bubblez

Lefkada, Greece. 
Happy Easter, and have a great season, everybody!


----------



## CapitainMike

A happy Easter to you also


----------



## Fill52

Happy Easter for everyone!


----------



## Bosunbird

*It's beautiful day...*

Good morning from Batemans Bay, Australia.


----------



## madman960

*Hello from Okinawa Japan*

Hello, All.

I am in Japan again, not sailing tho. I am deployed again. Heading home to Cali soon. I am also pending orders, so I may get reassigned from Cali to Buffalo, NY, Bossier City LA (near Shreveport), or Parris Island SC. No matter where I end up, I still plan on getting my first boat. I will be here alot more once I purchase a boat. Will gladly supply beer and food for sailing lessons once ready.

Bill USMC


----------



## Ifylios72

*Mediterranean waters*

Hello all,

Brand new to this community talking about my sailing waters. After the channel tunnel and a taste of the atlantic and sailing a bit in Durban - South Africa I now participate in the National racing cup and regatas in the Med and specifically in the Aegean Sea. I am building my boat and hoping one day to sail in the Bay of God's Wish and get to see why they call it so.


----------



## SVAndante9

*Newfoundland/Labrador*

Home waters are Chesapeake Bay but we've been heading North. Back to Labrador summer for 2011 and hope to make it to Nain.


----------



## allergic1

Lake Texoma


----------



## johey

Chesapeake Bay MD/VA


----------



## Oldsoul

Southern California


----------



## janmayen

Hard to choose - started in northern europe, currently it is the east atlantic, this summer it shall be the great lakes, in fall the gulf of mexico, next year south america, the year after southern pacific.... so there's need for a "long term voyage" or something like that


----------



## Skipper52

My sailing areas are Greece and Croatia and Majorca


----------



## KD0MGG

Hey, This is Ben. 

Wayzata, Minnesota, USA

sailing on Lake Minnetonka


----------



## ChuckMaine

*Muscongus Bay*

Maine coast


----------



## falconxp

Getting ready to pick up my Macgregor M26 in Miami and sail Bahamas for several weeks before trailering it back to Utah.

Anyone in Miami area, 
Please give me a shout
Need roller furling genoa and runnibg rigging.
May also need mechanic to rebuilt Carbs on 2004 50 hp Honda outboard


----------



## webone

*Cheers*

Bill and Theresa, mid - northern Lake Michigan


----------



## scotfree46

Boat is in Grand Bhamas on the hard.We are in Tampa Fl.


----------



## scotfree46

Our 43 Beneteau is in Grand Bahamas on the hard.We are in Tampa Fl. Will meet up in June. Going full time liveaboards.


----------



## captiantim68

*Southeast Alaska for now*

Southeast Alaska for now


----------



## ACKward

Cape Cod & the Islands (Massachusetts)


----------



## Chilote

Puget Sound for now...


----------



## tonykeel

gulf islands BC Washington


----------



## CapitainMike

*Hi*



tonykeel said:


> gulf islands BC Washington


Hi,


----------



## captbanyan

Titusville FL home port, ICW, Bahamas to Grenada & expanding


----------



## tamarinera

Panama


----------



## Boardmac

Lake Ontario, Bronte Outer Harbour


----------



## Spyder

40 yrs: Lower Hudson River, NYC , and Long Island Sound.


----------



## 26bombayexpress

Southwest fla here and loven it


----------



## 26bombayexpress

southwest fla and loven it


----------



## jtsails

Cruising area
Pamlico River and Sound in North Carolina


----------



## bwturn2

*a weather eye to open ocean*

hailing for Annapolis, I see the weather brings warmer winds allowing opportunities to spread my wings (sails), and so I wish everyone a great summer sailing.


----------



## headcaseracer

South Western Lake Michigan -South Haven specifically


----------



## iwant2liveaboard2

My name is Jerry, i live in spokane, wa...dont have a boat yet but i am trying..with my job i can transfer just about anywhere..ideal cruise spot for me..off the outerbanks of N.C. down to Puerto Rico, anyone looking for a crew hand..i am a telecom tech and former comm tech for Navy..i am looking for a 30footer to live aboard, and retire on..i miss the water..any [email protected]


----------



## Nun

Dubai, United Arab Emirates


----------



## iwant2liveaboard2

*Nun*

soooo...your a female skipper and on your profile its says a bodyguard..thats impressive..so do you have boat..? tell me about it...


----------



## cloverfield

South Florida and Keys


----------



## cloverfield

*Experienced the Colgate Offshore Sailing School in Captiva!*

Joining the forum as I just completed the 3 day learn to sail course with Colgate's school in Captiva. I learned enough to get my feet wet and want to sail more. Since I live in Deerfield Beach, FL...I do have some options but am hoping to do some crewing to sharpen my skills. Any suggestions for me?
clover


----------



## Serc

*Keys*

We are currently in the Florida Keys.


----------



## Spyder

*A faint heart never won a fair maiden.*

Yes, cast off in a boat you own that is properly insured, and has proper safety & ground equipment. Ask forgiveness of other sailors against whom you might transgress. We will teach you and love you...and you will learn in a truly serious fashion.
Emily & I were taught by Steve at City Island when he was first starting. He gave Emily all she needed except confidence. Confidence comes from driiitng backwards out of a slip and discovering that life is really about learning how to recover from screw-ups... and being able to laugh about it afterwards with friends you respect and now respect your honesty.

Cheers,
Dick


----------



## twirlingypsy

Family of three, homewaters are Puget Sound and British Columbia. Now in Ecuador hoping to find passage and experience (Anyone headed for the Galapagos and beyond?). One on deck crew, one below deck crew and one seaworthy toddler. My wife and I both have dayskippers licenses and a couple years experience, none of it offshore. The baby has an unusual amount of experience for her age (almost 2) and likes to hold the wheel when circumstances permit.


----------



## Samf3633

Yukon Oklahoma wishing we had some water! lakes are getting shallow!


----------



## Tynesider

The North East coast, UK.


----------



## donbertram

Great Barrier Reef Far North Queensland Australia


----------



## Samf3633

*Hello*

My Name is Sam Penwright Im currently in Oklahoma But lived in Upstate NY (Canandaigua)most of my life. Worked for Shepard Marine from 1970 til 1986. Help Build a lot of K-boats(Murray Wright Design)with Shepard Marine. Hoping to bring the boat back, well trying! Currently own a Chrylser Priveteer 13 and a K-boat fiberglass version. Hello Everyone!


----------



## CapitainMike

Hi there,
Welcome


----------



## gavinandrebecca

*cruising*

ermm....... yorkeys knob marina

don't get out much, but cairns, Australia


----------



## kirajayd

*Colorado*

Western Colorado,
Ridgway Res.
Blue Mesa Res.
Lake Powell Res. SW Utah


----------



## Armchairsailor2

Edinburgh, Scotland, but soon Vancouver, BC.


----------



## sundaze75

Mississippi Gulf Coast. New to the site! Quick thanks to all the people of this wonderful sailing community that helped during our time of need after Katrina. So many awesome people out there!


----------



## sundaze75

*Noobs to the site*

Really glad to find a site full of such great and helpful info. Recently parted with our Ericson 27, looking at an upgrade both in size and year (later model). My wife and I are by no means highly experienced yet but we absolutely love the sailing life. We have spent weeks at a time onboard the Ericson and really enjoyed every experience (good and bad):laugher Spent the night waiting for the tide to scoot us off a sandbar, broken rudder one time, dead batteries a couple times, just a plain hard to start Atomic 4.... But would not trade any of these times for anything. Then there are the times when were in a 12-14 knot wind out of the SW headed up from Sanibel Island to Gasperilla off the SW coast surrounded by Gods beauty. What an awesome thing. Recently relocated back to the MS gulf coast, looking forward to getting back on the water...


----------



## CapitainMike

sundaze75 said:


> Mississippi Gulf Coast. New to the site! Quick thanks to all the people of this wonderful sailing community that helped during our time of need after Katrina. So many awesome people out there!


 from us here in the Mediterranean


----------



## CapitainMike

sundaze75 said:


> Really glad to find a site full of such great and helpful info. Recently parted with our Ericson 27, looking at an upgrade both in size and year (later model). My wife and I are by no means highly experienced yet but we absolutely love the sailing life. We have spent weeks at a time onboard the Ericson and really enjoyed every experience (good and bad):laugher Spent the night waiting for the tide to scoot us off a sandbar, broken rudder one time, dead batteries a couple times, just a plain hard to start Atomic 4.... But would not trade any of these times for anything. Then there are the times when were in a 12-14 knot wind out of the SW headed up from Sanibel Island to Gasperilla off the SW coast surrounded by Gods beauty. What an awesome thing. Recently relocated back to the MS gulf coast, looking forward to getting back on the water...


Spent the night waiting for the tide to scoot us off a sandbar.

Done that in a very small harbour. Got stuck right beside a Taverna so we got out the cards and dominoes and just waited.
Atomic 4 - Indigo Electronics, Inc.

Moyer Marine Atomic 4 Engine Rebuilding and Parts

The Care and Feeding of the Universal Atomic Four Engine

The Atomic Four Marine Engine


----------



## sundaze75

*How many different breeds of mosquitos are really out there?*

Hey, you lucked out to be near someone else to play cards with . We basically strung our hammocks in the rigging and fought off about a hundred different breeds of mosquitos all night.:hothead We were heeled over about 30 or so degrees for 7 hours. 
Thanks for the links to the Atomic 4 sites. I bought all the electronic ignition stuff, tune-up parts, and thermostat housing. Got her running like a sewing machine. Would like to go with a Yanmar this next adventure.


----------



## CapitainMike

sundaze75 said:


> Hey, you lucked out to be near someone else to play cards with . We basically strung our hammocks in the rigging and fought off about a hundred different breeds of mosquitos all night.:hothead We were heeled over about 30 or so degrees for 7 hours.
> Thanks for the links to the Atomic 4 sites. I bought all the electronic ignition stuff, tune-up parts, and thermostat housing. Got her running like a sewing machine. Would like to go with a Yanmar this next adventure.


Thanks for your









We had it easy compared to you. The Admiral and I got out the lights and beer not a single Mozzy in site sat listening to the great music from the Taverna. Playing Backgammon cards and dominoes but not all at the same time.


----------



## captainreuter

Oahu, HI! Just returned from Maui now looking for boat to SF.


----------



## Sailing4life2003

Hudson here


----------



## BethandNorm

*Hello*

Narragansett Bay, RI
1976 C&C 25 "Dorigen"


----------



## No Drama

West Coast, Australia


----------



## silkscreeners

*Trailer Sailer / Minnesota*

Hi everyone! I'm a trailer sailer. Love to sail small boats on inland lakes.
I like visiting the Lake Pepin Messabout to see what others are building.
Brian Weber
Florida Bay 14' Peep Hen and others
Minnesota USA


----------



## maggie2

tasmania australia


----------



## Cubkin

Lake Michigan


----------



## annnim

Originally from Finland, but now sailing in Norway!


----------



## Unsalted

*Great Lakes*

especially Lake Michigan


----------



## PCF40

Sydney, Australia, soon to be the South Island ... Tasmania


----------



## aquaslav

*Aquaslav*

Northeast coast of Australia


----------



## quecobcn

Mediterranean


----------



## Rozz

San Diego, Ca


----------



## jerryRiggin

Key Largo, FL


----------



## nelsonhwetson12

nice one. .


----------



## nelsonhwetson12

nice one . ..


----------



## Nauti T

Galveston, Tx


----------



## 224

1


----------



## baz

Gulf of Panama.

For now...


----------



## SalishCraig

*Salish Craig from the Pacific Northwest here !*

on-line from Seattle


----------



## Nottoway

"Scarlet" in Horta, Azores


----------



## Melbournian

Sailed a month in Banderas Bay, PV , Mexico. Bought a catalina 42 there.
Presently sailing our catalina 36 in Corio Bay and Port Philip Bay. Occasional trip out to Bass Straits and Tasmania and its islands.


----------



## jerryRiggin

*Gets better!*

Key Largo is home base. We regularly cruise FL southeast coast and Bahamas for weekend trips. Aiming for a world tour eventually. You?


----------



## tomperanteau

Southern California towards Catalina Island, San Diego and Baja.


----------



## chicovzla

I am sailing my Beneteau moorimgs 352, Home base Guanta-Puerto La Cruz, Venezuela...Sailing arround east coast...want to go to Windward Island..


----------



## chicovzla

We sure can not change the pass but we can change the future, so let's go sailing my freinds...!!!


----------



## Andrea Royer

Mobile Bay, AL in about a month. 

Currently finishing school in Knoxville, but moving to Mobile for a few months to work on the boat and maybe sail her around FL. Anyone based out of that area should shout at me! I'm thrilled to be headed that way and am excited to meet some new people.


----------



## Thestar

Currently South East Coast in UK circ nav anti clock to end at Liverpool Aug 2011


----------



## Mera

Corpus Christi, Texas


----------



## paal

*Available as crew*

Currently in India. looking for a boat to crew and learn blue water sailing. Willing to travel to join a boat.


----------



## Evgenia

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## JACQUES ELBERT

*Long distance sailing, E to W.*

My name is Jacques Elbert, Canadian, skipper/owner, presently in San Carlos/Guaymas, Mexico. 
Readying to sail, April/May 2012, to the French Polynesian islands and beyond to the Med., on his 41ft, (47 ft OA) Blue Water ketch, Océanis II.

Former Cameraman/Producer to the major US/Cnd/European TV networks, will document his voyage as "Océanis II, Sea Odyssey to the New Hub of Civilizations" 
Inviting anyone qualified, 2 to 3 people, to join as sailing crew and Video Production crew, having the time to complete the sail, about a year.


----------



## paal

Hi Jacques, 

I filled up the QUESTIONNAIRE at your website. Waiting for your response. Thanks


----------



## bear.dreaming

*Cruising Areas*

Port Phillip and Western Port Bay, Victoria, Australia.

Kind Regards, Peter


----------



## Sundownsailing

San Juans for us.......so far


----------



## tom_sail

Currently in North Wales, Uk. New to these forums.


----------



## Bru 48

*Hello everyone I have a Venture 21*

Well it's my second boat and I wonder if anyone might have an original table I can pattern off of?. I 'm some what landlocked with 2 large lakes to sail her in I'm really happy so far.Also anyone know where I can get some lettering to name her with ?Please PM me great to be aboard 
Thank you Bruce


----------



## Cap't Wally

Lake Michigan, Grand Haven Michigan


----------



## CapitainMike

:d


----------



## veprjack

*Newbie Cruising Area*

I hope to rectify the fact that I don't even own a boat yet - real soon! When I do "join the club", it will be to live aboard so... My cruising area will probably be just North of Boston, so I plan to sail from southern Maine down to Cape Cod. Places like Hawaii and the Azores will require sea legs, many miles under the keel, and a blue water upgrade

Anyway, it's great to be part of this community, even though I don't even have a boat yet. The warm welcome and great advice I've received here has been awesome!

Thanks,
Jack


----------



## Anthony C.

*Looking for female Companion*

Hello,

I'm English and live aboard my yacht. I have been cruising the Med for the last 5 years and am currently in the Black Sea, planning to winter in Crete.
If there's a single lady who would be interested in joining me, please get in touch.

Regards

Anthony C.


----------



## CapitainMike

veprjack said:


> I hope to rectify the fact that I don't even own a boat yet - real soon! When I do "join the club", it will be to live aboard so... My cruising area will probably be just North of Boston, so I plan to sail from southern Maine down to Cape Cod. Places like Hawaii and the Azores will require sea legs, many miles under the keel, and a blue water upgrade
> 
> Anyway, it's great to be part of this community, even though I don't even have a boat yet. The warm welcome and great advice I've received here has been awesome!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jack


Good Luck Good Sailing


----------



## imzens

*Catalina*

Welcome to the "club" of sailors. I've been at the Isthmus of Catalina Island off the coast of Southern California for a couple of days and got back yesterday to Huntington Harbour where I store my MacGregor 26D on a trailor... a "far piece" from Boston. Got my sailboat when I was well past the age to logically own one. I'm now 76 years old and still going strong.:laugher



veprjack said:


> I hope to rectify the fact that I don't even own a boat yet - real soon! When I do "join the club", it will be to live aboard so... My cruising area will probably be just North of Boston, so I plan to sail from southern Maine down to Cape Cod. Places like Hawaii and the Azores will require sea legs, many miles under the keel, and a blue water upgrade
> 
> Anyway, it's great to be part of this community, even though I don't even have a boat yet. The warm welcome and great advice I've received here has been awesome!
> 
> Thanks,
> Jack


----------



## Christian Winkler

*Not that easy...*



Anthony C. said:


> Hello,
> 
> I'm English and live aboard my yacht. I have been cruising the Med for the last 5 years and am currently in the Black Sea, planning to winter in Crete.
> If there's a single lady who would be interested in joining me, please get in touch.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Anthony C.


Hello there, Anthony C., though this is a very big forum it might not be the best place to look for a lady because still most sailors are men. And for the few girls and women here you should add a picture to your profile


----------



## veprjack

Imzens - you made my day!!! I'm in my late 50s and was wondering about the math! hahahaha... Will I accelerate arthritis by wintering on a boat in Boston? hahahaha... No, I say to myself, to paraphrase Mary Tyler Moore's character when she moved to Minneapolis - "I'll be preserved by the cold." Besides, in 2-10 years I'll just move to Florida or even out your way! OR, buy a blue water vessel and do Tahiti or WHEREVER I please!

Thanks for the encouragement! HEY - I own the Catalina - I SHOULD be sailing Catalina Island - not YOU! hahahaha


----------



## transcendencekinsale

Grenada


----------



## Anthony C.

Anthony C.

Cruising the Black Sea & Meditteranean


----------



## Christian Winkler

*Dear Anthony,*



Anthony C. said:


> Anthony C.
> 
> Cruising the Black Sea & Meditteranean


please have a look at:
http://www.sailnet.com/forums/other-destination/76437-black-sea.html
would be glad if you could post a reply there! Thank you!


----------



## jezzb

We mostly sail round the Maltese Islands (Mediterranean) and somtimes cross over to south of Sicily - to Marina di Ragusa, Scoglietti, Porto Palo or Siracusa


----------



## "OO"

*Caribbean*

We are in the Caribbean


----------



## flyz2

*New sailing couple*

Hello, We are loving the whole sailing thing and have become quite bitten with the bug. We sail a Mirage 27 on Lake Simcoe Ontario but have many far fetching aspirations. love to do our own work and we both believe in doing it right the first time. We are both 40ish one a little one way and one a little the other.


----------



## blubaju

Philippines now, still rolling the dice between Bab el Mandeb or Cape of Good Hope. Boat is our homebrew little catamaran, a Wilderness 1320 from Schionning designs


----------



## bjslife

Blake J.
Charleston Oregon
soon to be headed south, destination unknown


----------



## fryewe

NW Florida...Pensacola Bay, Santa Rosa Sound, east and west ICW


----------



## AHands

Devils Lake, Lincoln City; Detroit Lake, Detroit - Both in Oregon


----------



## SHNOOL

Wallenpaupack, NE PA.


----------



## Thaumaturge

Manuel Reef Marina, Tortola, BVI

s/y Bimbling


----------



## Newport1

*Newport1*

Cruising area --Long Island Sound , Nantucket, New England


----------



## emoney

Not sure if I've ever posted here. If I have, please ignore me all together. If I haven't, then "better late than never".
Hudson Beach, Florida. West-central, Gulf of Mexico, on the coast. (North of Clearwater Beach by about 40 minutes)


----------



## CapitainMike

better late than never


----------



## DaveandMary

*Hi everyone!*

Our boat is a 1974 Ericson 35 II. We primarily sail the Bay of Green Bay and Door County Wisconsin. Our home is in Marinette Wisc.


----------



## SVWindchill

*Laguna Windrose 25*

"Crazy Ivan" trailer sailing the mountain lakes of Colorado


----------



## johnreggie

*Caribbean cruising*

I'm planning to cruise from Colombia - Panama - Costa Rica - Honduras - Belize - Mexico - Cuba - Florida starting Nov 2011. Would welcome help !!!


----------



## CraigCS27

2nd year sailing, I bought a 1982 CS27 from my girlfriend's father last year (he upgraded to a Niagara 35). I live in London, Ontario and I sail Lake Huron out of Bayfield. I sailed the North Channel for 8 days last week on my GF's Dad's boat with the GF and her parents. Good times.


----------



## neophytecruiser

Hello everyone. Pete and Kathie here. We have a 1982 Cal 39 MRK III and have spent the past three years cruising the west coast of Mexico. The first year we did the bash back to San Diego and after a unseasonably cool summer, decided to take the boat back to the Sea of Cortez. Currently, the boat is in Puerto Escondido for the summer. After family commitments, we'll be returning in November 2011 for more sun and sailing.


----------



## Donaldpeter

Dana Point, Ca


----------



## Bluejean

Houston, Texas - Texas Gulf Coast Sailing area.


----------



## dagreenberg68

O'ahu
Hello and how are you? missing the water under my feet.


----------



## emazury

Most obrotowy w Gi


----------



## 510datsun

Southern California Coast, The Wife and I have bought an Islander 28, our first sailboat! I have been a power boat user for 30 years and have finally kicked the habit! Wished I had done it years ago, but it's never too late!!


----------



## Il Pescatori

New York to Florida


----------



## nodders

*new to these forums*

Our sailing area is Lake Ontario. Just bought a sirius 28 sloop and am brand new to being a boat owner. will have lots of questions! However, I now consider myslef a relatively experienced marine plumber having had all kinds of head problems (yes just before, and actually during, our first week long cruise). Replacing a toilet turned into re-plumbing the whole thing and changing the location of the pump out deck fitting! Nothing quite like finding out the hose from the holding tank was leaking in 3 places in the middle of the lake!


----------



## Chikarani

Georgian Bay Canada. Alberg 37


----------



## fsheldon

Brazil between santos and salvador


----------



## El malabarista

*cruising area*

South coast of the uk


----------



## seansmith510

San Diego


----------



## eianm

Pittwater , Sydney, Australia


----------



## leogallant

Charleston, SC


----------



## StephenP

Vancouver, BC - Pacific Northwest


----------



## cgurjao

Rio de Janeiro costline, between Buzios and Angra dos Reis.


----------



## Tarzan_Ferarri

Lake Erie for now in our Hunter 36


----------



## halatencio

Elephant Butte Lake, NM


----------



## SailerDoc2

Palm Beach, Fl


----------



## lajimo

*lake ponchartrain new Orleans*

Add Content


----------



## oysterman23

Babylon, New York Great South Bay


----------



## Reinarz

Nanaimo, Vancouver Island.


----------



## randalm

*Sailing the Saint John River, NB*

Introducing myself as a new sailer to the Saint John River, out of the RKYC in Millageville, Saint John, NB. with a 1985 Mirage 30.


----------



## captnkev25

Great South Bay, Long Island NY


----------



## FLHTom

Hailing from Salton City, on the Salton Sea; I'm a landlocked sailor. This beautiful sea is 35 mi. by 14 mi., in Southern California. Perfect to learn sailing. Greetings to all!


----------



## jbert

tampa florida


----------



## Thestar

Curretly seaborne in the Cornish waters at Bude United Kingdom heading for St Ives


----------



## CapitainMike

Thestar said:


> Curretly seaborne in the Cornish waters at Bude United Kingdom heading for St Ives


Nice Place St Ives last time I visited was 1978 Small harbour if I remember correctly


----------



## CarpeAquam

I live on Lake Lemon, near Bloomington, Indiana.
I frequent Dale Hollow in Tennessee.
And, I plan on traveling back to the Florida area soon (keys and gulf).


----------



## Sailorman_glh

Hail from just north of Atlanta, Georgia, sailing on Lake Allatoona, the smaller of the areas two lakes (Lanier being the other). Allatoona is where Ted Turner cut his teeth, and once stated "if you can sail on [Allatoona], you can sail anywhere in the world."

Great Corps of Engineers lake, and decent sailing. Also take trips to Carrabelle, Florida at least once a year. Wonderful area!


----------



## Tbrad

Puget Sound and the Great Lakes.


----------



## larrytwo

*out west*

Hello from Canada, and the British Columbia coast. Sailing near Desolation sound. cheers, Larry


----------



## placemaker

Solent, south coast England


----------



## placemaker

I am considering the purchase of a Jeannue Attalia 32 dropt keel. Can anyone advise on maintenance issues, seaworthiness etc?


----------



## safetyteach

Free Port, Texas


----------



## Thestar

Hi lov the check in bit like having a parent.I am okay bit tender and needing some crew ... I wish


----------



## JedNeck

Puget Sound, WA.


----------



## captainmike99

*captainmike99*

Michael Freeman s/v Sea Chelles 1980 Pearson365 ketch sailing Lake Pontchartrain to The Keys.


----------



## Squidd

Northern Wisconsin 2.5 hr each way to Superior, Michigan or Green Bay


----------



## CapitainMike

captainmike99 said:


> Michael Freeman s/v Sea Chelles 1980 Pearson365 ketch sailing Lake Pontchartrain to The Keys.


Hi from Capitain Mike in the Med


----------



## CapitainMike

I don't think much of your advertising links Personally I think that they do not belong in this forum. So I won't say hello!!!!


----------



## Lubrdink

Lake Perry, Jefferson Count, Kansas


----------



## Lubrdink

LAKE PERRY!! Us too. Maybe see you on the lake. Have an O'day 20, white with green. Slipped at LPYM Pirate's Cove. Howdy neighbor!


----------



## Lubrdink

Howdy neighbor! We're at Lake Perry, Jefferson County, KS


----------



## Lubrdink

RicknSue said:


> Lake Perry, KS. Soon


Did you ever make it to Lake Perry? If so, look us up!


----------



## elborba

Delaware River north of Philadelphia.


----------



## juggo86

Ohio River to Mobile bay


----------



## ralarock

Southern California primarily, but I can travel to wherever.


----------



## seacrone

we are at oriental nc and will be headed to savanna ga soon. have a 35 foot island packet


----------



## speedbug78

Alsea Bay, Waldport, OR


----------



## grumpyjack

*Mr. Grumpy*



administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Name is Robert and I cruise in and around Suva, Fiji. Currently own and doing up a 23 foot Ranger. This boat was used to make the film The Dove back in the 70's. Sail most weekends around the cans in the harbour.
Longer term plan is to buy a 40 foot boat to cruise the Pacific when I retire in 2 years. Currently looking at a Cooper 41 but any other suggestions would be most welcome.
Yachties visiting Fiji would be most welcome at the Suva Yacht Club where I am a member


----------



## balciyi

Didim, Cesme , Marmaris , Bodrum , Kusadasi actually all south-west coast of turkey as sailmaker and mast &Rig suppiler from EU and USA 
contact [email protected]


----------



## SailorManRon

Lake Ontario, Wilson NY

(and first post - new to forums...)


----------



## Cliche`

*Me, Myself, and my 3 year plan.*

Hello everyone, I go by Cliche` --- I am currently active duty air force, in a landlocked state, but headed to Korea for a year and then Hawaii after. I have no sailing knowledge in the sense that I have never stepped foot on a sailboat. I have however spent a decent amount of time onboard small power boats and spent some time on large charter fishing boats. I have been reading non stop (6 - 12 hours a day) about sailboats, sailing, other peoples adventures, trials & tribulations, ... you get the idea. My current plan is to buy a sailboat and liveaboard when I reach Hawaii. I also want this craft to be very sea-worthy because after my enlistment is up I want to try to circumnavigate the world. I understand it will be very difficult etc, I enjoy challenges. Anyways thats a little about me, good to meet everyone!


----------



## dg4sailing

Humbolt Bay Northern California


----------



## waltermarinero

hi, this is walter from santo domingo, dominican republic.
I am sailing the caribbean since 1983, but now its basically the south coast of the dominican republic, puerto rico and the spanish, british and u.s. virgin islands.
happy saling to all!!
walter


----------



## 3Kioni

Gulf Islands and San Juan Islands


----------



## GeoffWest7

San Diego, CA


----------



## CaptnSki

*Off shore cruising*

I'm not a bad saylor, but I stink at this internet stuff. I was told to start a new thread to ask a question, but cant see where to start it. Can you help?


----------



## CaptnSki

*Northern Chesapeake*

Havre de Grace, Maryland
"Windara" Bayfield 40


----------



## arthursteingart

Lake Pleasant Arizona


----------



## Grand River Raider

Lake Erie.


----------



## CaptnSki

*Havre de Grace,Md*

Been fooling around in boats on the Chesapeake and Delaware Bays for the last 50 + and still have alot to see (and learn)


----------



## rikhall

New Brunswick Canada and Maine coastal cruising


----------



## BostonSailor

Boston mostly, Cape Cod and the Islands up to Southern Maine.


----------



## Breezin' C&C 35 MK III

Bedford, Nova Scotia Canada


----------



## EliotR

*Nyc*

New York, NY


----------



## bcsailor2003

British Columbia, Canada


----------



## Seadawgy

GoM..Florida panhandle


----------



## Trismus37

*Baltic Sea, Gdansk, Poland, Europe *

Baltic Sea, Gdansk, Poland, Europe


----------



## dwyerlaw

Lake Erie (out of Buffalo, NY)


----------



## tsummey

starting with the ICW


----------



## Barastiboy

*Dubai. U.A.E.*

Yacht Usha. 48ft Frers


----------



## clable

*Eugene, Oregon, USA*

Add Content


----------



## ajfischer

San Francisco Bay, CA and Lake Havasu, AZ


----------



## jlindroos

From the Baltic Sea to the Mediterranean


----------



## Sojourn Sailing

*Sojourn Sailing*

Raleigh, North Carolina

USCG 200-ton
RYA Yachtmaster-Ocean
Keep Calm and Sail On.


----------



## Sailoday34

Panama City, FL


----------



## Camsail

San Francisco, Bay Area


----------



## rugila

Hauraki Gulf, New Zealand


----------



## netdets

puget sound, oregon and canada


----------



## asburyjohnny

*asburyjohnny*

Boat is Come Monday out of Sandy Hook, NJ


----------



## tdw

asburyjohnny said:


> Boat is Come Monday out of Sandy Hook, NJ


I trust your UserName indicates a liking for Southside ?


----------



## bobperry

I'm checking in from the great PNW where it is raining like crazy and blowing and only supposed to get worse.


----------



## GulfIslanderEric

Currently in Homer, AK. My boat is on the hard in Wrangell, AK for the time being.


----------



## crashash

Northern New Zealand


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor

*picking up a Reynolds 21. catamran*

I'm in Georgia..


----------



## Tiki Thom

I would like to learn about any 'Bluechart' exchanges -- specifically, I am looking to find the Garmin Bluechart for SW Florida ~ Manufacturer's Part Number: 010-C0025-00.
My Garmin is the older 182C --


----------



## Tiki Thom

*New to SailNet*

Spending most my time refitting in North Carolina, TIKI THOMCAT is now headed South via the ICW. Currently in Hilton Head (leaving Monday) for Florida. We will cross the state at Stuart to 'live' in Fort Myers and cruise the area. Sailing a Wharram 31'.


----------



## Rod Winter

Hi I sail on lake windermere uk and meander round the Greek islands, for my summer vacation as you Americans call it!!


----------



## omecar

singapore, far east


----------



## robheineman

*New Cruiser*

Hi all,
I'm recently retired and plan to start cruising the Gulf of Mexico in the spring. First trip scheduled is Key West to Cozumel and back around April 1, 2011. I am novice to intermediate sailor and have completed ASA 101-106. Years of aircraft piloting prior. I have chartered for week trips in the San Juans, Miami/Bahamas and back, Greece and the VI. Any advice on routings, gear, etc. would be appreciated. I plan on taking a Hunter 41, with a group of sailors with equal experience (or lack thereof).


----------



## Richard M

Inverness & Moray Firths - Scotland


----------



## cherokeelullabyII

Savannah, Georgia


----------



## mukilteomaniac

Puget sound, the san juans and the canadian gulf islands


----------



## Sparr0w

Wintering in Sardinia


----------



## Jimmy E

*Lake Erie*

Northern Shores of Lake Erie


----------



## contrarian

Florida's Emerald Coast


----------



## Hookturn

Pismo Beach, CA


----------



## galaboat

The Mediterranean


----------



## Idpnd

Spanish med coast!


----------



## The Cajun Captain

*Cruising Area*

NC Coast, ICW


----------



## Apuejbienmate

*Cruising Caribbean Trinidad to Venezuela Info*

Visit our blog we would really like to help the sailing community we did a lot researching before setting our sails and couldn't find information post 2008 we promise to keep it factual.

Sailing Apuej Bien Blog


----------



## oaklandsailor

San Francisco Bay.


----------



## Umeds?

Tagus river, Lisbon.


----------



## Stheeb

Monterey Bay, California


----------



## SeaMck333

Outer Banks, North Carolina


----------



## bobdersegler

Baltic Sea


----------



## SailorAm

Sassafras River, MD


----------



## boatsbikesburritos

Boston Harbor/Mass Bay


----------



## sail MN

Minnesota lakes and hopefully Lake Superior.


----------



## wolfy

Dominion Republic, Puerto Plata


----------



## GravlaX

San Francisco Bay, California's coastal waters and Sea of Cortez


----------



## JamesSkok

*blueoyster01*

Barnegat Bay, Manasquan, NJ


----------



## paulpangrazzi

*Hello*

Cruising area: 
Puget Sound & Lake Washington, WA


----------



## bigtexn

Southeast Georgia


----------



## massailor

Hi All,

Relatively new to boating and sailing. Looking to buy my first boat this year. Located on the South Coast in Massachusetts, Buzzard's Bay, Cape and the Islands, etc.


----------



## CricketSail

Salem, MA


----------



## CFolkster

Rock Hall, MD- Chesapeake Bay


----------



## crusin kiwi

New Zealand costal waters at this stage. Akaroa ,Stewart Island ,Fiordland for starters.


----------



## HR28sailor

Thousand Islands area


----------



## baldbemused

Mystic, CT, USA


----------



## sojourner1

Corpus Christi, Texas


----------



## conniede

*Coconut Connie*

Ahoy,
I live in Seattle, have a 38' C&C Landfall, just acquired it in 2010. It's a great boat, handles very nicely.
To save myself from re-inventing the wheel, 
I was wondering if anyone has ever tried to install a second bilge pump on a Landfall and how would it be pumped out? The route out the stern thru hull fitting is very difficult to access. There is already the manual as auxillary pump but I was trying to install an add'l automatic for added safety.
Thanks for any helpful ideas, 
Connie


----------



## Lflowers230

Conway, Ar


----------



## Jentro

Southern part of Norway, Sweden and Denmark


----------



## [email protected]

NH Lakes. I'm in process of restoring a Galilee 15


----------



## jameso

Lake Nickajack, Near Chattanooga TN


----------



## Channelside

The Carolinas for now.


----------



## Ambidexter

Groton, CT.


----------



## i41937

*Sign in*

O Day 28, Cape Fear River NC, homeport. Typically from Beaufort NC to Charleston SC.


----------



## jlindroos

*El capitano on La Capaitana*

Holá!

(Sorry. Boat name in heading should read La Capitana.)

Greetings from Andalucia, Spain. I retired a year and a half ago. Moved form Finland to Spain.

I sold my home and a bought a yacht (Jeanneau SO 43') in the U.K. Sailed then last spring from Plymouth to Finland where I spent the summer living onboard. I sailed down to Spain in September and will return again in May-June for another fantastic Finnish summer. Then back again in August-September. (A one way voyage is by the way about 2600 nm.)

On November 25th at 13:00 LT is the start with the ARC from Las Palmas to the Caribbean. The witnter there and back again to Europe in May-june 2013. How about that?

Jan


----------



## PNW_Wa

Washington State


----------



## donhallmon

I sail "SV Phoenix", a Vagabond 42 on Galveston Bay and the Texas Gulf coast out of Clear Lake Shores, TX


----------



## TRiley0269

California here but going to Maine to pick up my ME CAT 41


----------



## sheils

Rockland Maine


----------



## doug1942

*American living in Europe*

I am an enthusiastic sailor who has been sailing for many years, but wish I had sailed more. I hold numerous licenses and certificates -- three from US Sailing, a Croatian Skipper license, an international skipper certificate, and a RYA Yachtmaster Theory Certificate. But, frankly, I would much rather be doing it than talking about it. My latest passion is cruising catamarans. Would love to buy a Lagoon 440.

I currently live in Hungary so I do most of my sailing in the Adriatic. Mostly charter. I love to teach and taught flying for over 1,200 hours. Looking for the opportunity to teach sailing, if only via online courses.

I have commanded US Special Operations units in combat several time, so I have an obsession for team work, decision making in stressful circumstances, and for selecting a top notch team to work with.

I was once a mathematician at one of the US's national laboratories where I worked in the area of fluid mechanics.


----------



## Yucatancruiser

*Yucatan north shore, Mexico*

Yucatan north shore. Progreso Yucatan, Mexico.


----------



## FilipeVela

Ilhabela, SP - BRAZIL (São Paulo state, North Coast)


----------



## bonnyt

I am bonnyt from Northwest Florida. I have sailed for approximately 22 years off and on. All is pretty much bay sailing but am looking forward to running some charters this summer and then some cruising as I am able. Also, I am currently a full time college student for the second time around.


----------



## ThirdCoast

Corpus Christi, TX primarily, South to Port Isabel, TX some. USVI and BVI when I can.


----------



## Kenfla

Central Florida


----------



## tdrbastille

*Colorado*

Re-upping on Sail net. I build i550's and generally play papa builder guide for the i550 design. About 100 are in build stages at this point all around the world. I have sailed for a long time and want to expand the number of sailors I know.


----------



## copacetic

Middle Georgia, going to start out on Lake Sinclair.


----------



## tdrbastille

Cope

There are a couple of the i550's in the south. you can see them on a map at i550.org


----------



## laika

*The Base*

Eastern Seaboard


----------



## Sea Diamond

East coast Canada and New England


----------



## AnthonyHarmon

Hi this is Anthony Harmon, Anthony Harmon is a miserable spamming bustard who has been banned from SailNet. Send abuse to [email protected].


----------



## crashash

*Hauraki Gulf, Auckland*

Hauraki Gulf, Auckland


----------



## Nomad Mercator 30

Pacific Northwest Coast USA


----------



## radovix

Sailed from Buzzard Bay to Bahamas through ICW and back to Florida, plan to go to Trinidad in 2012


----------



## Shemlock

*Abby Cat and me*

T Hunter Merrimack River Mass. sail area S.Gulf of Maine


----------



## Parley

Narragansett Bay, RI


----------



## ewakeley

*Hello From Ny*

i own a RK21 and i run the hudson river here in ny.....


----------



## camndon

Puget Sound, WA and British Columbia waters north


----------



## JPFarr24

Tennessee River, Chattanooga TN


----------



## Mystic1

Salish Sea (British Columbia)


----------



## rhattin

*Introduction*

Hi folks, 
Experienced sailor/marine engineer who is sliding towards retirement. own 30 ft sailboat in Canada (Brrrrrrr!!) and looking for some work/fun in the warmer climes of North America. RYA qualified for whatever that means. Have retired my sextant. 
Ric
XARI 4693 
CS-30


----------



## graemeuk

Sunny west coast of Scotland


----------



## jkzdad

Santa Barbara to Ensenada, Mex.


----------



## Natasha Capt

*Sailing Key West*

New to Sailnet, plan on sailing Pearson 35 until April and then return after summer to explore KW and Bahamas. Looking for sailing partner, preferably female, for day and short sails.


----------



## Espoir

Western Norway here, unfortunately not currently cruising.


----------



## mikerayburn

*se Asia*

Currently in Malaysia


----------



## cntrycuz

Gulf of Mexico, Palacios, TX


----------



## cntrycuz

*Texas to Florida via the ICW*

Old, but new to sailing, planning on a trip to Florida, would like to spend next winter on the boat in the Keys. We will follow the ICW from Palacios to Florida, and travel with friends if everything works out. I have been reading and talking to folks that have made the trip. Any info would be apprecaited.


----------



## Balboablvd

*La Paz BCS*

Hi All,

My name is Kevin, I am a full time resident here in La Paz on the beautiful Sea of Cortez. I am a yachting professional, licensed capt. with an engineering background and about 50k bluewater sailing miles. I have recently trailered a 27' aluminum skiff down from Ca and am looking for fun types to go for a sail in the afternoons and weekends. It is a fast, fun homebuilt boat of some reputation in the MDR basin currently at Marina Costa Baja. Any intyerested people should e-mail here or at my yahoo acct.

Cheers!


----------



## luckycatt

Geraldton West Australia


----------



## ship1108

*Wanna Getaway*

Hey everyone out there,
My names Mike and I'm about to graduate with an undergrad this May. I have a pending job offer but I really don't want to get started in an office right away so I'm trying this out to see if I can find any life stories. I've sailed my whole life and I live in Baltimore and I would love to do something wild for the next year or two. Get back at me with affordable suggestions...


----------



## mukilteomaniac

*Watch this Video about gunk holing in the Caribbean...*

Check out this video about this intrepid group of young people that bought a cheap boat in Florida, fixed it up, and spent the summer sailing throughout the Caribbean.

The video is called Hold Fast and is a 75 minute home made movie See the link on Vimeo below:

Hold Fast on Vimeo

Dave


----------



## Tomasailing

At present ..
Tied up in Essex (UK) and getting ready to cast off. Then south till the butter melts.


----------



## sheltonbaby

*Stratford, CT*

Stratford, CT - USA


----------



## CS Cruiser

Lake Ontario, Port Credit Yacht Club.


----------



## ashlei3131

*Introduce Yourself*

:hothead:hothead:hothead:hothead

I'm ashlei ricky . I'm 23 years old and I'm from delhi . I've registered in this forum for nearly today . At present, I've been working at a fashion designer firm. My work at this company is very good and tiring to better than .

:hothead:hothead:hothead


maritime institute


----------



## bobnpaula

Chesapeake Bay. Winter charters in the Caribbean.


----------



## gts1544

*Introduce Yourself*

gts1544, Cheyenne, WY, sailing in BVI's

We sail the Caribbean (Puerto Rico / U. S. V. I. / B. V. I) in our "group" (9 members - @ a month) 1986 Beneteau Idylle 11.5 M Sloop "REGGAE" moored in Maya Cove, Tortola, BVI. Shares are purchased between the buyer and the seller, approx $5000. Dues = $1800 annually for a month of sailing in Paradise. We were originally based in the Denver area, but now, with Internet, have members all over the USA. Great way to sail inexpensively!! Our sailing season runs from October thru June. The boat sits out the height of the hurricane season (July / August / September) on the hard on Virgin Gorda, having annual maintenance performed and getting a new coat of bottom paint. Fair Winds, George


----------



## Jamais57

North Texas, USA. Lake Texoma, Lake Ray Roberts, others. Day sailor.


----------



## yoho

Tampa bay and westcentral Florida


----------



## canadese

Mediterranean sea


----------



## kiaora-7

Winters in the Caribbean and summers on Lake Michigan.


----------



## toon sailor

River tyne england .


----------



## Chkm8

Placencia, Belize Full time! Placencia dot com To show off our Village


----------



## fullmoon7

Puget Sound, Wa


----------



## nwpacketeer

British Columbia, Pacific Northwest


----------



## aztucwatson

Coronado, CA. Also, sail in the Sea of Cortez. Member AYC (Arizona Yacht Club) and TSC (Tucson Sailing Club). Our next major regatta is in San Carlos, MX on Memorial Day Weekend.


----------



## handsomebob

I sail both in Birmingham, Alabama and Nashville, Tennessee


----------



## gts1544

gts1544, Cheyenne, WY

I am currently sailing a group Beneteau 41' "REGGAE" based out of Maya Cove, Tortola, BVI's and sailing the British Virgin Islands / U S Virgin Islands / Spanish Virgin Islands. I will be down during the month of April.


----------



## CarbonSink62

This year I will be sailing out of the Piscataqua River and expect to cruise the Atlantic coast from Hampton Beach, NH to Kennebunkport, ME.


----------



## Soliloquy1

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


We live in Pensacola, Fl so our cruising grounds are the nearby waters of which there are many. We can opt for the local bays, and bayous, the intracoastal waterway and the whole Gulf of Mexico.

We're originally from Southern California and the deep waters of the Pacific Ocean. Our stuff around here is fairly shallow.

We own an O'Day 28 with a shallow draft (3' 8") keel.

My wife and I completed a cross Pacific voyage in 1998. We then owned a CT 41 ketch. Sailed from Long Beach, California down through Mexico and then across the Pacific stopping at islands in the Marquesas group, Tuomotus, and Society Islands, Tonga, Fiji and then the hurricane season in New Zealand.

We then sailed to Bundaberg Australia. We sailed around the north and eventually left from Darwin to Indonesia including Bali, and ended the voyage across from Singapore in Malaysia. Our boat was sold while we were home in the USA.

It was a wonderful adventure of a lifetime. Scarcely a day goes by that my wife or I will recall to each other some incident we experienced.


----------



## Lenny Cram

Winnipesaukee, NH area... New Sailor (Dreams of living aboard sailing the Carribbean)


----------



## riversteve

HI !
I sail a 30' hunter on smith mt. lake, Va. I have a non-stock furler and I wasn't sure of my luft tape size, the bead looks to be about 3/16 would that be a #6? thanks, looking for a new or used genoa


----------



## tscloud

Narragansett Bay, RI, USA


----------



## seariders

Mt. Hartman Bay, Grenada
Astral Wind
U.S. Sailing Vessel "Astral Wind" - The Beginning ~~~_/)~~~


----------



## Soupy

Gulf islands and San Juan's off coast of BC and Washington. Hullmaster 31


----------



## kenneth549

hello; my name is stephen kenneth. i just 'rejoined' the sailnet board. i live and sail in the puget sound mostly. however, i've sailed in bering sea, ak. sea of okhosk, russia. norway. the inside passage. gulf islands, san juan islands. pacific and atlantic oceans, st johns river in fl. heck, i've even sailed in the middle of the desert!! lake meade, nv. that being said...i have a qucik question for anyone that live's and sails in the puget sound...i believe i can pretty much anchor anywhere i want as long as it's outside of the shipping lanes...i just picked up a little 25footer and instead of paying moorage..i'm considering just anchoring her outside of the port of everett....does anyone know if this would be a problem? thank you. skr


----------



## chriswinter103

St Petersburg (Tampa Bay), FL


----------



## Stardate2010

El Carib


----------



## joemcknight

Hello all, I'm a new member this month, sailing a little Renken 18 on the New York Adirondack lakes and upper Hudson River. Joe


----------



## doug1942

Adriatic Sea, mainly the Dalmatian Coast of Croatia


----------



## gpittman

*Chesapeake/Patuxent River*

Add Content


----------



## Chkm8

Hello from Placencia .. Belize ... Great place to be ... Paul


----------



## Richard61

Green Bay, WI. Lake Michigan


----------



## colinflteng

Hi from Vancouver Island desolation sound entry area 45 knots to night


----------



## Far Side

HIYA! Sailing or refining "Dove" everyday, Beaver Lake, AR.


----------



## adsadler

Lake Ontario and 1000 islands area. Sadly currently in Europe missing my sailing days. But will be back this summer.


----------



## cbarison

Western Long Island sound


----------



## galaboat

Galaboat! Mediterranian


----------



## kharlowrhodes

Ahoy, Kevin from Cincinnati here.

Refurbing my new to me 1968 Lightning (Blown Away). Plan to trailer her starting in June and cruise mostly. Setting her up for more of a cruising style anyway. Racing is about as much fun as you can have with your clothes on, but I think she may be a little portly for that. Like her skipper.

Sailed as a kid with my Dad on an Albacore. Had a 1966 29' Bristol at Port Clinton on Lake Erie. Loved the boat, loved the lake, just too far, especially if it was a maintenance weekend. Too many were. One reason I like my boat at home.

Definitely excited to get back to it. My cruising profile as I see it. Three day weekends full of sailing on the move. Larger lakes like Kentucky. Interested in any good intel on great sailing.

Fair winds


----------



## sccndc

Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## sandpalm

Hello All, I am John the proud owner of the Mayflower 48 Elegance. I have owned her since new (8 months in Taiwan) and have covered well over 50,000 nautical miles. She did not move from 1993 until mid 2009 when we decided to refurbish her. She now looks great again and is better than new mechanically and electrically. More spent then she cost I might add.
I have never written to any forum of any type so will not go on too long but will be happy to answer any questions. My original crew was my wife and 2boys who were 3 and 4 when we set off. We returned to England via Australia, South Africa, Brazil and the Caribbean but after 3 months at home we decided to go again. This led us back to the Caribbean (3 Atlantic crossings in 1985) and then through Panama to Australia via Galapagos, French Polynesia, Samoa and Fiji. We applied to live in Australia where we have been since 1989. 
Elegance has proven to be a superb and quite fast passage maker. She is very comfortable and easy to handle. 
Main reason for joining is "Can anybody help me with Mayflower 48 sail plan or sail dimensions"? I would appreciate your help.


----------



## warka

Baltic See


----------



## Filin

Privet from Russia!


----------



## lespeggy

Hi, I'm Les from Bradrnton FL.


----------



## jusmcgrath

New England


----------



## le marin

Chesapeake Bay, based in Annapolis.

Waiting for a Corsair Marine 750 Dash. Any other Corsair sailors out there?


----------



## Radish1

We'll be sailing in the CA Delta.


----------



## wild_rover

Temporarily in Arkansas. After four years in the US Navy and never setting foot on a boat or ship the whole time, I'm ready to get back into sailing. I haven't been since my Boy Scout days, over 20 years ago. Just signed up for a class later this month. Looking forward to it!


----------



## James Qeastar

Puget Sound and beyond


----------



## PMCunha

Luanda, Angola.


----------



## James Qeastar

Oak Harbor, wa


----------



## sztraki

Palm Beach, Florida


----------



## tim64

Hi! I am currently in Adriatic sea, marina di Ravenna....


----------



## Lou452

Hi in from the USA> KY. Cave run Lake. Peace to all of you


----------



## sbgreenwald

Long Island Sound


----------



## kuching

Langkawi, Malaysia


----------



## degsy57

The Irish sea to the solent and beyond currently in a 25ft westerly Tiger


----------



## CaptainWabamun

Lake Wabamun, Alberta Canada


----------



## colinflteng

Hi very one just finishing up ski season from Vancouver Island time to go sailing


----------



## Chkm8

Hope you had a good season .. I think it was pretty short this Year ... sailing should be better ... I was in the Islands there 60's and 70's .. Great sailing


----------



## colinflteng

Hope we have warmer summer this year and good winds same to you


----------



## PenobscotBaySailor

Penobscot Bay Maine


----------



## fmueller

Casco Bay, Maine


----------



## ChristianSailing

*Tn*

Fort Loudon, Tellico, Watts Barr.


----------



## deepseadavy

Hi from Ilfracombe,North Devon,England.


----------



## biohead

Hi All,
homeported at Folly Beach, South Carolina


----------



## chrgai

Baltic Sea


----------



## Batray

California, inland and ocean.


----------



## dreamer51

St. Petersburg


----------



## Sailbert1

Saint John River, Bay of Fundy area.


----------



## floridajaxsailor

Florida
East Coast this year, heading to Charleston next week, then Savannah, then down to Miami, Key West, Dry Tortugas, Cuba, Bahamas too in summer


----------



## ostara's skipper

West coast of Scotland


----------



## apaulo blank

Fort Worth, Texas


----------



## ecmcnabb

Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Jessica Ward

Marina Del Rey is where my boat is, I live in Arizona!!!


----------



## Advocate777

Chesapeake


----------



## HighCs123

chesapeake as well..


----------



## werfrat

Hey Now, from Northern Vt


----------



## scm2

upper Chesapeake


----------



## ensenadajeff

Oceanside,ca.


----------



## Domknotty

Avalon Beach Florida 32583


----------



## ken gibson

Hi, I'am Ken, a recently retired Pharmacist, with my wife Cindy, wishing to enjoy warm Carribean waters while "boat sitting". We would also be intrested in other locations. We are non-smokers and have no pets. We enjoy sailing and other water related activities. We are pretty "handy" with small maintence issues and would make excellent boat sitters. Please contact us at :
[email protected]


----------



## Sootydan

*Hi, Dan from Boston, Mass. Sailing a Cal 2-30*


----------



## lsebek

Recent owner of a 1980 Challenger 7.4. in need of a new rudder. Where can one obtain parts for Challengers?


----------



## lsebek

Lake Simcoe (part of Georgian Bay in Northern Ontario)


----------



## Sailorgirl346

East coast of Florida and the Bahamas for now


----------



## PJPlovedog

San Juan Islands Pacific Northwest


----------



## [email protected]

*Tampa bay fl.*

Add Content


----------



## Chris Cowx

BAHRAIN
Middle East
Moored Bahrain Yacht Club, Sitra


----------



## Susan F

Susan F, Rhode Island


----------



## ndj

Buzzards Bay, New England coast, Long Island Sound


----------



## JamesSkok

mid-Atlantic: New Jersey waters and Long Island Sound


----------



## Fau

West Palm Beach, Fl


----------



## JohnManzano

Chesapeake Bay, Virginia


----------



## nwsaildude

Seattle Washington, Puget Sound


----------



## 18seeds

Oceanside California


----------



## 76 Ranger

Pickwick Lake on the Tennessee River


----------



## LonesomeSailor

Coast of Norway and Scandinavia


----------



## lucieb

Potomac and Chesapeake Bay


----------



## SimonV

Stuck in Mackay Qld waiting on the weather and sea to abate.


----------



## TheBestBuying

Richmond tx ...









http://www.thebestbuying.com


----------



## smcaleer

Vancouver - Howe Sound


----------



## thedrages

In the bath with my three year old plastic boat! Currently landlocked in Melbourne, Aus


----------



## boz86

Chesapeake Bay, Patuxent area


----------



## goldiphlox

SW Florida Gulf Coast Sailing newb....


----------



## bootstrapper

Hello, Hoping to find some fellow liveaboards and a decent place to anchor maybe longterm . Have lived aboard since 1985 now surrounded by large glitzy boats with absentee owners and feeling like a fish out of the water. Would appreciate any good info . Regards PT


----------



## Takao

*Takao*

Seto Inland Sea, Japan


----------



## Hahn8

Hood river,OR. Just had my first week of sailing lessons and am already hooked.


----------



## angello

San Francisco Bodega Bay CA


----------



## Jentro

Hi, I`m sailing in the Southern part of Norway and Sweden


----------



## angello

Hi Folks,

My name is Jim and I am a junior member with a senior age LOL I just wanted to introduce myself and say I am in Northern California near Santa Rosa and Bodega Bay and a course San Francisco Bay too. I am just a wet behind the ears sailboat sailor learning every time I go on line and talk and listen to folks such as you.

A quick question I will be in about 4-6 years moving to Tonga and was planning on seeing if I could do this by sailboat. Right now I am still looking for a fixer upper or a broken one that can be fixed but I am not sure of what ones to consider for such a long voyage and 2nd how to know if it is a good deal or not. BTW, if anybody knows or hears of one let me know. 

Also looking for the experience of a person who likes to refinishes boats and perhaps would like to join me to work on this boat. I would love to have the experience of someone who knows what they are doing .

Thank you for your consideration and I look forward to this new world of adventure. Take care Jim


----------



## ruskino22

Tampa/St Petersburg Fl


----------



## silverfin-charters

Mainly the Med, but where ever we can and when ever we can


----------



## Crystal Morning

s/v Crystal Morning sailing on Puget Sound and the Canadian Gulf Islands; an Alberg 29; crew of two.

-Steve


----------



## easygoing

Kemah TX/Gulf of Mexico


----------



## AussieWayne

Eastern Meditteranean


----------



## bvander66

US Eastern seaboard and Bahamas


----------



## surgdesigns

San Juans Islands Washington


----------



## amasaman

Keweenaw Bay, Lake Superior


----------



## uncas

Hi everybody!

Just joined. Currently land locked in Pleasant grove, UT, but lived in the USVI - 1 year on St. Thomas and 13 years on St. John. Would still be there except my wonderful spouse and I decided that we wanted to offer our little girl a more traditional upbringing so when she was 2.5 years, we moved back to the states. I was pulling for the east, as I'm from Cooperstown, NY, but it's very cold, long grey winters were enough to chose by wife's hometown of Pleasant grove, UT. I'm familiar with Utah, as I did a winter sabbatical being an emergency medicine doc at the awesome Snowbird Ski Resort Emergency dept in the winter of 1998-99, and I love sailing just a bit more than skiing - but it's close.

I owned 3 wonderful sailboats when living in the VI. I bought my 1st boat - a 14' runabout, when I was 11, and was introduced to boating by my father @ 6 years old in an old 14' Thomson Lapstreak wooden boat used by the Canadian Mounties in many of the laked in Eastern Canada. It was rotten, and in 1964, my dad used the new product, fiberglass, to completely re-do the bottom, and then he stuffed another newish thing - styrofoam - in, and under every conceivable place in hope that it would keep it afloat. Sorry I get carried away A LOT - In my eyes, lakes are for little power boats, and the ocean is for sailboats.

Anyway - my 1st boat was a "homemade" 32' Sampson designed, ferro-cement, gaff-rigged cutter, "Bonne Esperance," which I bought for a pittance, and the builder, a shipwright in Tortola, and a great guy, showed me how to rebuild it. It was my 1st "big" sailboat, and it was a great one to cut my teeth on, and it has a 13 HP Yanmar 2 GM, which would barely get it out of a harbor against the wind - so I had to learn how to sail, and it was great.

The main reason I'm joining - and I probably should've said this 1st - is I'm looking for the where-abouts of my dreamboat (my wife is my dream girl), a 1976 Downeaster 38, cutter rigged sloop - blue and white. I had to sell it after a bad skiing accident in 1999. Her name was "Uncas," and she was hauled out in Nanny Cay in Tortola, and sold through BVI Yacht Sales in 1999. I had just installed an original Aries wind-vane self-steering unit. Because I was in and out of the hospital for a few years after my ski accident, I never got to know the new owner. I think it was a "Scotsman" who was planning to do some serious cruising - as I was in 2000, but things don't always turn out the way we plan it. "Uncas" was certainly ready to go structurally - just lacking some electronics for those who like that sort of thing (that would be me, but I just hadn't been able to afford it after a bit of a refit of "Uncas," removing all those leaking salon windows with imbedded Lexan, and all new canvas, and refrigeration, and new lifelines, re-imbedding the cap rails and stanchions, and the Aries steering).

Anyway - if anyone knows anything about this beautiful boat - I would love to hear about it - my email is [email protected], or am I not supposed to give out that info - oh well - thank you.


----------



## Mike Banks

Mike Banks--crusty remnant of bygone era. 

Similar vessel--Pivor Lodestar. Cruising Great Barrier Reef and coastline, North Queensland Australia


----------



## Martyn hixon

Swansea, South Wales UK.


----------



## uncas

Hi Mike, 

thanks for posting.

I have found a Piver Lodestar - it is a 35 or 38' trimaran - model - Piver, brand - Lodestar.

Thanks for the thought. 

"Uncas," for those of you who either, didn't grow up in Upstate New York, OR didn't read James Fenimore Cooper's 18th century novels of the same area, OR didn't see the daniel day lewis Movie, "Last of the Mohicans," which took some pretty serious literary license, but it was still OK, although Hawkeye was an older woodsman - not a young stud the same age as Uncas - Uncas was the young Mohican warrior chief, Son of Chingatchgook - the Chief, and ends up being, the last of the Mohican tribe, when Uncas, against all odds, tries to save one of the daughters of Colonel Monroe, that he has fallen in love with, but he's killed, and she throws herself off the cliff to her death to join Uncas in death rather than stay in the clutches of Magua - the Huron villian of the story.

Anyway - Uncas was my boyhood hero, although I doubt the new owner of my old Downeaster 38 "Uncas" kept her name, although I think it's a mighty fine name.

Of course, I would love to hear about "Uncas," but I'd also love to hear from other Downeaster owners. It was a personal tragedy, a severe ski accident, that wrested away from me, my "Uncas," as I needed to sell to pay hospital bills, and my circumnavigation, which was planned to begin @ 2000, kicking off @ Foxy's Old Year's Night celebration - actually, it's the whole island of Jost Van Dyke - I didn't miss a year from 1994 - 1997, but haven't been back since. I wonder if it has, like so many things, gone "over-the-top," or is as fun as ever.

It didn't stop my sailing though, as I managed to move back to St. John in 2002 with my wonderful wife, Christan, and although the accident cost me the use of my right arm, I did tons of sailing with Christan, friends, and for a few years, all by myself - pushing myself to do it with just one functional arm. I would sail away for weeks at a time, which helped me exorcise some of my demons, AND was the 2nd best physical therapy I could have done to help heal my body.  The best was having our miracle daughter, Madelyn Alexandra, born in January 2005 - taking care of her for her 1st 2.5 years, with my wife, but she was working a serious job, and I was doctoring part-time. The majority of the people I helped in the caribbean was for free - although it paid me better than any money ever could. That was my dream - to be a sailing doc - like the wonderful Peter Barratt, who was a great inspiration to me after I had moved down to the VI - his story can be read in his book, "Out Island Doctor." I loved the book, but I had this dream all by myself since I was a kid.

Sorry - I ramble.

Smooth Sailing to you all.


----------



## uncas

Sorry Mike - I got a message from the web-site stating you had responded to me, but it's clear - to me now - I'm a little slow on the uptake - that you're just Checking in with with your Piver Lodestar.

Sorry - or should I say - never mind!


----------



## edron

Hi All,

On Whitehall Creek leaving for Solomons tommorow.


----------



## Hyrdflyr

Northern Gulf of Alaska + Cook Inlet


----------



## Boathound

Hi Folks,
Been sailing a while and planning on taking a 56" yacht from Hamble to Villamoura in Sep 12, but shorthanded. Any specific tips on passage
BH


----------



## DaaronH2O

Cape Canaveral, FL


----------



## Palmetto97

Long Island Sound (Oyster Bay). Expect to be in Hilton Head this Fall


----------



## Randypa28

California Delta


----------



## oneshotonekill

Hello All,

Yesterday was my first post, and this is number 2. I’ve been reading everything I can and soaking up information like a sponge. We are very new sailors. Our cruising area is currently at a lake in North Texas. We’re leaning to sail through a sailing club on dinghies, and small (23 foot’ish Catalina and Hunter) keelboats. We, my mate and I, are going to crew every chance we get over the next couple of years. The kids (15F, 11F, 4F, and 2M) will also have fun with all of this in the process. I hope they will also learn as much as they want about sailing and seamanship.

The goal is to own a Catalina 27/Sabre 28, etc. within the next couple of years. Then graduate to a mid to upper 30’s mono, then finally to a 40 to 45 foot cat - looking at Manta 42’s and the like. I will retire in about 18 years, and the idea is to sell the house in about 16 years and move to a two bedroom apartment. This is when I plan to look seriously for “the big boat” while honing blue water skills. We plan on cruising almost all oceans and all latitudes. Long voyages and dangerous passages (Drake) will have experienced crew along. Island hopping will be just us with friends and/or family. Also, we have a special need daughter who will very likely be with us 24/7/365. I’ve already thought of how to accommodate her needs into this plan as well.

I know this sounds like a dream, but I already have financial items in place, and my bride is not opposed. I took her on her first sail in a lake a few weeks ago for our anniversary. The weather and winds were perfect aboard the crewed Catalina 350. Sparkling cider, cheese, fresh fruit, and tea sandwiches along with a wonderful skipper and his wife made for the perfect evening introduction to sailing. I've chosen not to tell her about how women should dress on a boat for luck until it's just the two of us out of the site of shore and other boats!  You see, my wife looks like Ariel from Little Mermaid - nuff said.

We all know that this isn’t the real sailing life; Smackdaddy started an excellent thread called Reality at Sea that is a more than a bit true to life for long distance sailing.  Hope that learning from all the Old Salts out there helps me to be a better Captain and promoter of the sailing life that so many have come to love. Neptune’s definitely got his hook in my mouth!

Fair sailing!

One Shot


----------



## speedy gonzales

Texan in the Sea of Cortez, Baja Mexico


----------



## dprudden

Buzzards Bay, Massachusetts


----------



## claire.giulini

Hi!

This is Claire from NYC. Me & my husband recently started to learn sailing under guidance of Offshore Sailing School. We have also created Blog The Sun Over the Yardarm to share our experience about sailing.

I was surfing around the internet for more sailing blogs & forum & landed here. I am greatly enjoying this Forum!

We recently sailed in BVI & now going to Florida!!!


----------



## colinflteng

Hi very one great hear from all of you I am moored at pacific playground marine right across from Mittlenatch island entrance to desolation sound summer is just araived have fun sailing


----------



## Scott Poe

Galveston, TX


----------



## rwandrew

Tavares, FL


----------



## Fau

West Palm Beach, FL


----------



## Capt. Gary Randall

Panama City Florida, USA


----------



## dalby9

*Dalby*

Cyclone 13 
Sail #2069 Grapevine, TX


----------



## R&C

Jacksonville, FL


----------



## jeepjeff

Lake Huron, Saginaw Bay


----------



## DINKS14

Seacoast NH - Portsmouth.


----------



## Nielsen01

Lake Michigan, Winthrop Harbor


----------



## Huxley

*irleland*

Hi, the Irish Sea based out of Dun Laoghaire


----------



## Rigel III

David, Panama.

While I was in college Gary Jobson was the sailing coach.

I'm still kicking myself for not going out for the team.


----------



## badfish_2

*kemah, TX*

Just starting to learn sailing in Kemah, Tx


----------



## alphaturtle

Just started sailing lessons in Southern Cal


----------



## ixtlan22

Ray - Ensenada
From Port Angeles, WA.


----------



## Isabel Amaro

Newbie in Columbus, GA


----------



## Zap Papa

Lake Michigan, MI, USA


----------



## jomac1

Langkawi malasia tax and duty free port [great]


----------



## StMac

On the lakes of Madison, Wisconsin, and sometimes further north.


----------



## Sailorsteve

UK south coast, The Solent at the moment.


----------



## 2Gringos

Sailnet member here, who hasn't checked in much. Bought a boat in Jacksonville and took most of two months getting it from there to Providenciales. Back in Provo now. With new old sailboat. And still married.


----------



## Mollygirl

Campbell River ,British Columbia
West Coast BC


----------



## boatsail1

Boatsail1
Florida ICW, coastal waters, keys and hopefully the Bahama's. Sailing-new to us- O Day 28. New member to Sail net.
Bill
O Day 28
Florida


----------



## Sailboatlarry

Marathon, Florida


----------



## Susan F

Sitting in the rain in Rhode Island.


----------



## sailor333

Chichester Harbour , UK


----------



## LongTallSailor

Good ole Chicago. Lake Michigan.


----------



## Far Side

Far Side here. Hey guys the lakes here are dropping a foot a day, only have 177 feet left.


----------



## carl762

Welcome. A 23 footer sailing Columbia River in Oregon 
Sundance Getting ready to buy a Catalina 27 Tall Rig, I think. Price is right


----------



## idahorookie

San Juan Islands, Washington


----------



## BCDurbin

Chesapeake Bay (Norfolk)


----------



## melody1204

Currently in Chesapeake Bay - specifically Rock Hall. 

Hi everyone!


----------



## Far Side

BC/ melody1204? Have you by chance seen a Swan 51 "Atratus" around Urbana? Just wondering it is my daughters.


----------



## melody1204

Far Side - where is Urbana? We're on the Eastern Shore - I think Urbana may be on the western shore. If she's near here though, I'll keep a look out!


----------



## svfreyja

Florida West Coast , Keys and Bahamas . From Ft Myers


----------



## ohgeo

Southern Lake Erie


----------



## birm2831

im a novice sailor that live aboard a 1976 san juan 26, my first sailboat that i bought 6 months ago for $4k. i just saw a 1971 coronado 27 for sale $4,4k. it has alls sorts of new stuff on it (mainly all the stuff i wanted to put on my san juan). is the coronado as good of a boat? would this be an upgrade or downgrade? is the Coronado a decent boat, as good as the San Juan? feel free to email me off forum if you'd like.


----------



## Chris H-T

Greater midwest (trailer sailor). St. Croix, Lake Superior, Lake Nokomis


----------



## fanfare

Brian, living in PA ... sailing from SE Asia ... as soon as I can find a charter .. or someone in need of a crew. Will pay all expenses ... and fees .. up to $20k


----------



## SimonV

Enjoying the warm weather in PORT DOUGLAS Queensland Australia.


----------



## Classic30

SimonV said:


> Enjoying the warm weather in PORT DOUGLAS Queensland Australia.


Lucky sod... It's bloody freezing down here!


----------



## AUTHOR64

Manitowoc, WI


----------



## SimonV

Hartley18 said:


> Lucky sod... It's bloody freezing down here!


The plan is to do Vanuatu next year, Tag along.


----------



## sailpdx

Columbia River, Portland Oregon


----------



## Flcaptain

Hi, My name is Captain Frank Campbell. I am in the US Virgin Islands and not on a boat right now. hopefully, that will change.


----------



## acorn

Missouri Lakes - Greer's Ferry Lake, AR - Charlotte Harbor area in Florida


----------



## Shamwari

Seattle to San Juan Islands


----------



## ewayne

Home BC waters currently cruising Mexico.


----------



## NJAYNES

NJAYNES
working on 1972 Helms 25' in West Central FL near Gulf.


----------



## Se'id Meis

North Point Marina, Winthrop Harbor, IL - Lake Michigan


----------



## 1usavet

Hernando Beach, FL.


----------



## kosta.k

Western Europe


----------



## gomorris

Aloha,
Gordie Morris here in Honolulu. I'm a Tri sailor, licensed Master. "Free Spirit" is my Nichol, Voyager, 48', Ketch rigged. Sailed commercially for 10 yrs. and now converting from sleeping 14 to 6 for wife & my retirement in 16 mo,1 wk, 3 days. Over 50,000 cruising mi. over 35 yrs. in Hawaiian waters and numerous charters in Tahiti.


----------



## gomorris

Hawaiian Islands


----------



## harryh3

Buried the oar in Long Beach, CA


----------



## boatsail1

Welcome Gomorris and harryh3. Enjoy the Net.


----------



## CharliePapa

Exumas


----------



## wmgysi

Vancouver, Georgia Strait, BC, Canada


----------



## Jsf1sh

Newcastle Marina, Lake Ontario, Canada


----------



## tonykeel

tonykeel 1975 Islander 30 Mk II
she lives at the bay separating Canada and US on the west coast, and likes to sail among the gulf islands best of all.


----------



## colinflteng

Hi we are moored in Comox Bay in summer and slip in Pacific playground Black creek on Vancouver Island in winter CS 40 love sailing desolation sound and area Cheers Colin and Joan


----------



## Jim Lindeman

Docked in Galveston Bay, TX is Kokomo - our family's Pacific Seacraft 44. She is sail no. 14 - We have raced her to Veracruz, Mexico and to Isla Mujeres. Interested in hearing from other PS owners, esp 44s


----------



## LoboPops

Retired Navy amd miss traveling. Currently working on Quartermaster courses and hope to get on a few boats to refresh my skills and learn others.

Looking to get my own 27-35 footer to live aboard and explore the Gulf Coast. My interests are varied and include computers, motorcycles, music, and most sports.

Galveston Bay.


----------



## americanfrog

Hi All -
We have 40.5 hunter legend, docked at Elliott Bay in seattle, wa. sail year around and single-hand regularly, particularly when it's gray cold and rainy... read quite often. Have been cruising over the pacific northwest for over 10 years, and still love it more with every trip.


----------



## Stonecutter36

Ok It took me 7years to say hellow to the sailnet My sail area is the southeast carib mostly out of Grenada (Hog Island) I'll know I've don a world trip when I leave heading west and arrive back from the east


----------



## Stonecutter36

Ok It took me 7years to say hellow to the sailnet My sail area is the southeast carib mostly out of Grenada (Hog Island) I'll know I've done a world trip when I leave heading west and arrive back from the east


----------



## captdeadman

St.AUGUSTINE,TARPON SPRINGS


----------



## eko_eko

I sail in and around Boston Harbor.


----------



## JammyLuLu

Carrick Roads and Helford in Cornwall, UK.


----------



## Lazy Jacques

Georgia Straight and Gulf Islands of Britsh Columbia


----------



## rockinxj

Lake Norman, NC 
Novice


----------



## harryh3

Long Beach CA
On the hard after 60+ sailing years.


----------



## Lazy Jacques

harryh3 said:


> Long Beach CA
> On the hard after 60+ sailing years.


That quite the run, harryh3. I wish I'd started earlier. I'll be long gone swimming with the fishes celestial before I ever see that kind of mileage under my keel.

Hello from Vancouver.


----------



## CharliePapa

On the hard in Fort Pierce heading for Bahamas in November


----------



## Ubikfer

Cantabric Sea (Atlantic Sea)- Biscay Gulf. Just between Spain and France


----------



## Islandloafer

Penobscot Bay


----------



## SayGudday

San Diego...for now


----------



## Green Eyes

Patuxent river/Chesapeake Bay


----------



## sailmichelle

Michelle 51ft gulfstar


----------



## reraesh

empuriabrava on catalonian coast/spain


----------



## mwadkins

Melissa and Justin here in Hutchinson, KS
Just bought our first ever boat...not just our first sailboat, but first boat period .

We have lots to learn about sailing and refurbishing our 1974 Irwin 25'. we did meet a couple as we were packing up yesterday and they were heading out for a sunset sail on Kaw Lake in Oklahoma. can't wait to get together with them.


----------



## dlandersson

South Lake Michigan. 



administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


----------



## nvalcourt

currently in Barbados.
Can travel anywhere in the Lesser Antilles if anyone is looking for an extra crew.
let me know!


----------



## Marknid

Coeur d'Alene Idaho


----------



## MrPelicano

Long Island Sound, Newport (Rhode Island), Buzzards Bay. Strictly racing at the moment, but planning to cruise locally, in the coming years, before setting off for the grand tour.


----------



## reraesh

MrPelicano said:


> Long Island Sound, Newport (Rhode Island),


is this near the "Great Gatsby"-spot by F.Scott Fitzgerald?
mr


----------



## MrPelicano

RM - That would be over on Long Island, near Port Washington, not too far from American Yacht Club, in Rye, which is one of the places I race out of.


----------



## dptconst

Home port Wilmington, NC, cruise NC & SC so far.


----------



## halifax57

Western New England and Downeast Maine.


----------



## normandavison

Key West


----------



## runswithsisors

galveston bay. west coast asap


----------



## Alias

For now, SF Bay.


----------



## PortOrchardWA

Port Orchard, Washington
Puget Sound
The Salish Sea


----------



## floridajaxsailor

Gulf of Mexico, Islands, Central America


----------



## jeffgauvin

Santa Barbara, California most days and Tortola when I can get away


----------



## S/Y Karma

Danish Inland Waters


----------



## xcam

Southern Australia, coastal and inland cruising and club racing; we sail a Castle 650.


----------



## Stonecutter36

Grenada


----------



## RIO GRANDE

Victoria B.C. Race locally and cruise in the Gulf Islands


----------



## tapske

South-Western Gulf Of Mexico and Corpus Christi Bay. --Columbia 9.6m--

Will be making bi-annual trips to Vera Cruz Mexico and possibly Isla Mujeres and Cozumel Mexico. Any advice on best (easiest) ports of entry and sail-knowledge of the area GREATLY appreciated.


----------



## svzephyr44

Currently Santa Cruz de Tenerife, Canary Islands, Spain with about 300 other boats in the Canaries waiting to cross the Atlantic after hurricane season.
The rest of the time anywhere in the world I happen to be.


----------



## Butterum

Hayden Island in the mighty Columbia River, Portland, Oregon.


----------



## pamellon

Lake Ontario


----------



## mace350

Nanticoke River, Potomac River, and Chesapeake Bay


1974 Kells 23' Pop Top


----------



## Capt'n_Ron

St. Pete, FL


----------



## mikelocy

*San Francisco, ca*

Sf, ca


----------



## Philzy3985

Redondo Beach (King Harbor) . Liveaboard on a Catalina 30. Sail the Santa Monica Bay & Palos Verdes.


----------



## NVCATS

Georgian Bay Canada and all the Caribbean island


----------



## biology

NC... inland.


----------



## angello

I am a newbie to sailing and I am looking for a buddy that would love to take me under their wing and teach me the in's and outs of sailing. I live in the North Bay San Francisco and looking for a teacher that has patience and needs a companion to help with boating chores. I am looking for a boat myself and one day hope that the buddy that takes me under their wing will want to sail over to Tonga in the South Pacific where I just leased some land. Nice to meet all of you and I look forward to meeting everyone with the passion of sailing. Thank you best regards, Jim


----------



## normandavison

I would like to talk with you concerning your interests.
norman2004atsprynetdot com


----------



## angello

I will email you so we can talk. Thanks for getting in touch


----------



## angello

Hey Norman,

Can you double check your email I am not able to send you any mail. Mine is angello001dotcomwhen you have the time send me a message that way I c an capture yours. Thanks 

Best regards,

Jim


----------



## whippet99

Toronto ON C&C 27 mkIII


----------



## Esteve

My name is Esteve and I'm new to Sailnet but not new to sailing. 
I spent the last ten years saving money and now I am in the hunt for a sailboat.
My preference would be a mid thirtyfoot multihull preferably a Tri.
I'm not stuck in my ways. I've sailed unimarans some and could learn to live at an angle if the boat was right.
Anybody with any leads is more than welcome to PM me
thanks for your kind attention


----------



## doja112500

Eastern Lake Ontario


----------



## alikuban

Hi All...

I am a new member of this forum.
I am sailing at Aegean Sea and East Med. for the last 25 years.
My boat is a 'happy' Sadler 32 from 1979...

Cheers...

Ali


----------



## 2belize&back

my old cruise area was snake & columbia rivers northwest,usa.now gulf of mex, soon the caribean.


----------



## CheckedOutRob

Los Angeles, California


----------



## rayinok

Greetings from Warner OK.
I have a very unusual 17 ft sailboat made in Arizona in about 1976. The coast Guard Manufacturers Information Code is "CYT" I have found but two documents on the internet which tell me the manufacturer is "Recreational Products Inc." This all I can find. Can anyone help me with this search.
I have a Taft 16 Catamaran, a "Flying T" which by coincidence was made in 1976. The serial number is 24 on this craft. I have found about 4 references of this cat on the internet and have spoken to one owner in Minn.


----------



## hakjac

Hi all I live on Bruny Island which is off the south east coast of Tasmania (Australia)
I have a 20ft Dennis Trailer sailer called Hard Tack.

Cheers Henry.


----------



## Waymar83

I'm Baaack!

From Georgetown ( Guyana) in 2008 to Ottawa-Gatineau ( Canada) and now based in Beautiful BARBADOS. Waymar here! Looking to meet up with old Sailnet friends as I had fallen off the map for four years... and Waymar, my Jeanneau Attalia is going to join me here in a few weeks.


----------



## gatechef

*Gatechef*

Orlando, Florida :laugher


----------



## Already There

Hello Everyone!! Glad to be a part of this wonderful community. My wife and I are new owners of a 1976 Pearson 365 ketch rig hull #24. We totally love the old boat. She's been restored to better than original... But as we all know, they always need work no matter how "restored" they are... 
First boat was an Ericson 27. Another good old boat. Really looking forward to reading and sharing posts. Bob


----------



## Already There

MS Gulf Coast area


----------



## thedude

magothy river, md


----------



## DinahMason

Santa Barbara Channel Islands


----------



## mviola24

Cape May, New Jersey


----------



## finding41

Ahhh! 
_To view links or images in signatures your post count must be 10 or greater. You currently have 9 posts.
To be able to send PMs your post count must be 15 or greater.
You currently have 9 posts and you can send PMs to following users only:_


----------



## cherev

West coast Florida. But not recently, unfortunately. Have sailed the BVI, St. Maartin, and Vava'u Group, Tonga, too, on rented boats.


----------



## capt.john mcnamara

ohio-lake eire-beneteau 331 here


----------



## readerbill

Stuart, Florida


----------



## Renato

southeast brazil
Buzios Rio de Janeiro


----------



## Gunga Din

Southern Brazil. 
Paranaguá.


----------



## sailor1950

Windsong, middle bay ported at Kent narrows


----------



## ErikFinn

Malaysia & Thailand.


----------



## stepping stone

Stepping Stone, San Juan Island, washington.


----------



## twohogs0105

Upper Penobscot Bay Maine


----------



## Stella's crew

Narragansett Bay (marina lot 'till March) expands as we learn...


----------



## jjg

*cruising grounds*

LI Sound, Block Island, Newport and Narragansett Sound, Vineyard


----------



## wazizit

Port Aransas to key west until may. then the med.


----------



## Mico

Cairns, Great Barrier Reef Australia with our 33' Cutter Mico - Kota Kinabalu, Borneo with our 44' Ketch Australis (Not bragging - just did the the usual thing we keep promising our partners - No we won't buy another yacht until we've sold the first):laugher


----------



## Gunk-Holer

Chesapeake Bay - Annapolis area


----------



## angelfish

Flathead Lake in Montana.


----------



## PlumBob

Ahoy, Angelfish... Me too!

Flathead Lake, Montana


----------



## KY Hendrix

Washington, North Carolina


----------



## dwblueblue

Maine: Casco Bay and Downeast


----------



## outbound

New England


----------



## onetunepauly

Boynton Beach, Fl


----------



## reraesh

MrPelicano said:


> RM - That would be over on Long Island, near Port Washington, not too far from American Yacht Club, in Rye, which is one of the places I race out of.


tha a lot!
-sorry, forgot to answer & snow cut me off of any normal thinking, now I am back to earth & while planning for some nxt year (med-) offshore-dream-come-truers


----------



## Capstan

S/V Willet presently in Wilmington NC. Major restoration is about 2/3 complete. Sailed her to Maine last summer; a beautiful trip! INterested in other Sunward owners experiences with Ballast and trim as well as tank issues.


----------



## infiniment

mediterraneen,and later atlantic,carabeen and florida


----------



## englishmanbo

Perth, Western Australia


----------



## 50merc

Manila,Philippines


----------



## boatsail1

Welcome all, S/V Drift Away stationed in Juno Beach, Florida. Many folks I see headin South.


----------



## Nottoway

Cardinal 46 Scarlet in Lagos, Portugal. Thiis trip Martinique to Tortola-Bermuda-Azores-Portugal--Med next.


----------



## olianta

West Black Sea Coast, Sozopol area


----------



## Nottoway

I'd love to know more about cruising in the Black Sea. Can you recommend any good resources?


----------



## olianta

I think Imray has an edition on cruising the Black sea Bulgarian and Romanian coast but I have not read it. You can google it because I am not allowed to post you the link.


----------



## Nottoway

thanks


----------



## Tam isone

Hay guys i am new at here and also i want to know about this forum clearly !


----------



## twobitdad

Matagorda and Galveston


----------



## dagreenberg68

*santa cruz.
santa cruz*

Back and forth to Hawaii and central coast cal.


----------



## johnnyred

hi johnny here,just got into sailing recently and cant get enough of it!been crewing on boats around ireland,just aquired what i believe to be a norwest 25 but cant find much information on it,it seems to have been well looked after for most of its life but have no history on it,can anyone help?


----------



## sailorsnook

Hi All, Malcolm Snook, liveaboard sailor for nine years, big mileage - all N hemisphere. Author of How To Anchor Safely - So You Sleep Well! and a couple of other books. Currently berthed back in London at Gallion's Reach


----------



## CLOSECALL

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## sailawaylater

Galveston Bay, Tx


----------



## East Coast Hawkeye

Hello All, 

My name is Gary (aka: Jr.M ECH)

I'm in CT off the Long Island Sound and looking for a "Fixer-Upper." 

I have a great deal of carpentry skills and now work in metal fabrication. (Not a bad combo if I do say so myself...LOL) 

I look forward to all suggestions, comments and advice. I hope I can contribute as much as I glean.


----------



## multiboat

Midwest, Illinois River.


----------



## Skip20

Merry Winter,
I have just found another Bristol Sailstar 24' and I'm slowly getting her into the clean, dry and seaworthy condition necessary for a cruise along the ICW. I have sailed a Com-Pac 16 around Buzzards Bay, the Elizabeth Islands and west to NYC (College Point) for the last ten years. 

Sailed my first Sailstar Corsair up the falls in the St. John R. to Georgetown, Bahamas. I'm ecstatic to have found another.

Here's to the adventure!


----------



## boatsail1

Skip 20
Congrads and good sailing. ICW trip should be great.


----------



## Montecore

North Sea, German Bight, English Channel, Ijsselmeer, Wattenmeer, Waddenzee, Mediterranean Sea


----------



## Versicolor

Rideau lakes, ontario.


----------



## daydream28

hawkesbury river, australia


----------



## captbanyan

I used to be a Carribean sailor. Florida to Grenada....... Since the economy crashed, I'm growing grass on the bottom of my hull and watching the manatees. I'm paying my dock fees in Titusville Florida, and writing my next book.


----------



## jim38600

*Re: jim38600Sailnet Mjimembers from around the world check-in please.*

Hi, I am a powerboater retired, & looking @ a 22.5 tanzer fullyriged I never sailed, so I am seeking advice on going forward to live aboard in the gulf of Fl.


----------



## ABK

Philadelphia, PA


----------



## halsask

Merry Christmas Everyone from Chilliwack B.C. Canada. A White Christmas here ! Have just purchased a C & C 34 and looking forward to summer sailing Hal


----------



## Wandersome

A wannabe sorting out what to do when this gig is done in Pakistan..... hoping for at least a few months of good weather on the Atlantic or Florida before the next gig starts... Unless I can swing a job in Haiti or the DR...  Currently looking at 35 to 40 foot liveaboards and trying to decide to buy now and vacation one month a year or wait till I am ready to exit here for the next gig.


----------



## sailorsnook

Hi East Coast Hawkeye I've been living aboard a Dutch Steel ketch for nine years and travelling extensively. After nine years I'm ready for a break and to try to earn some money on shore again too. My boat Francesca needs some work but she's not a wreck. Maybe she's the fixer upper you're looking for. Malcolm Snook (sailorsnook)



East Coast Hawkeye said:


> Hello All,
> 
> My name is Gary (aka: Jr.M ECH)
> 
> I'm in CT off the Long Island Sound and looking for a "Fixer-Upper."
> 
> I have a great deal of carpentry skills and now work in metal fabrication. (Not a bad combo if I do say so myself...LOL)
> 
> I look forward to all suggestions, comments and advice. I hope I can contribute as much as I glean.


----------



## lurch5803

Lakes and rivers of the Ottawa/Rideau valleys, Ontario, Canada


----------



## nuri kongur

Kocaeli bay, TURKEY here


----------



## TerralTheSeeker

*1st Onboard Sailnet App Check-in*

I'm taking Fairweather (25 ft Catalina) out on Pensacola Bay, under the 3-Mile Bridge to enjoy a super sunny day. Thought I'd test out the app on iPhone. My bucket list is now complete.


----------



## Wandersome

Fair weather and safe seas...

Rwd


----------



## mad_machine

Atlantic City NJ here... but only a small sailing dinghy at the moment. Working on getting a bigger boat


----------



## titustiger27

Saranac Lake, NY
Adirondacks on board a Paceship P-12 (Synergetic)


----------



## East Coast Hawkeye

I bought my boat. She's a 21' AMF Alcort. The hull is sound, all sails +, trailer (REALLY needs work). and 99% of the rigging is there. The previous owner is trying to track down the rudder (was not on the boat) and said there may be other "stuff" in storage that goes with the boat. The cabin cap has the most issues, but nothing sandpaper, fiberglass patch, a new 'top skin' with paint won't fix! For my first sailboat, I'm really excited! I really doubt she'll be ready for this season, but THAT'S motivation to "make is so".... Am posting some pics on my profile.... If anyone owns an ALCORT, please contact me with "insight and wisdom" thank you. Gary aka: "ECH"


----------



## TerralTheSeeker

mad_machine said:


> Atlantic City NJ here... but only a small sailing dinghy at the moment. Working on getting a bigger boat


Nothin' wrong with that my friend! Sail on and enjoy it to the fullest!


----------



## distantshores

Paul & sheryl Shard here - we haven't checked in to Sailnet for a few years... Yikes!

We are still sailing and this year was a winner - we took the mast down and crossed France - then did our fifth Transatlantic passage fastest to date at 15.5 days as we took part in the ARC.


----------



## mergens

Chesapeake - Dana 24


----------



## joyinPNW

Puget Sound


----------



## norahs arc

Sailing a Catalina 27 from Saint John New Brunswick (Canada). Cruise the Saint John river system and this coming season am headed out the Bay of Fundy and up the Nova Scotia coast.


----------



## Pirate007

Green Cove Springs, Fl


----------



## CS Cruiser

Port Credit, Ontario, Canada


----------



## jennifever

Hi I am new to sailing but the concept of living aboard is one which I really want to explore. I have (possibly) naive ideas of being able to buy and liveaboard my own craft but one has to start somewhere and so here I am. Probably to watch and listen mostly for now. Thank you for providing such a rich and interesting forum. I look forward with interest to learning more and ultimately reaching my goal.
Best Wishes to all. Jennifever


----------



## East Coast Hawkeye

I JUST purchased a 'fixer-upper' Jen' and it's not a live aboard. At best, it's a weekender. LOL I'm new to sailing, but not to the water! So, I too, am hear to read, learn, ask (naive) questions and apply! It I can answer any of your questions (as a Carpenter), I'll be happy to help you any way I can. One word of advice (given to me)... find a sailing club near you and volunteer as a deck hand. IF your captain is a good one, they will teach you! (that's MY game plan!) See you on the seas!

Gary
<aka East Coast Hawkeye>


----------



## Kraden313

Annapolis, MD, Back Creek, PA Marina and in about 5 years, Bahamas, Caribbean


----------



## R.Jones

Booth Bay Harbor Maine... Ayuha


----------



## Sailor 1842

Long Island Sound, Florida, Islands


----------



## MysticMoon

I live on Puget Sound, British Columbia and Alaska


----------



## nec500

Captain Steve. Currently in the Seattle area and soon to be in the waters of Panama. I have a Hans Christian 43T cutter that I live on. I have been mostly sailing the waters of Puget Sound and the San Jauns. Up and down the Pacific a couple of times, but now I'm ready to make the big jump! Galopagos is on my bucket list.


----------



## WindyFly

Virginia, but relocating this year to the Florida Keys. Gonna get a boat when I move to liveaboard and fly fish the backcountry! Hello to all


----------



## Trumpeter5

Lake Murray, Columbia, SC.


----------



## nowake

Great lakes (Superior& Michigan: Wisconsin here): Apostle islands, Still "Wet behind the ears boat shopper".


----------



## GDSimmons

Greece, NY (Rochester) - Port of Rochester, NY USA


----------



## BenMerc

West coast of Florida


----------



## jump5999

currently in Las Vegas, NV


----------



## bdr

Bucks County, PA


----------



## matelotjoe

East Coast of England, North Sea, Cross channel to Holland, France but not Belgium ! uck

hello to all and fair winds, Aye


----------



## straupe

Jersey City NJ


----------



## bereznai

La Paz, Baja California Sur, Mexico


----------



## matelotjoe

Hello to all, 
I'm sure I will enjoy my time here, and hopefully learn a lot from the posters.
You never stop learning, especially when its something to do with boats and sailing.
Cheers.
Joe.


----------



## aquaholic

England UK,


----------



## Fully Detached

Currently in Scotland, sailing our kalik 33 on weekends.


----------



## brewsky_brian

puget sound, wa


----------



## colinflteng

Tied up at Pacfic Playground marine waiting little warmer


----------



## TerralTheSeeker

brewsky_brian said:


> puget sound, wa


Welcome! As much as I love sailing here on the Florida Panhandle, I really miss the majesty that comes with Puget Sounds sailing.


----------



## Dsgrnmcm

Hi from Dartmouth, Devon, England!


----------



## pamelajo

Santa Cruz, California


----------



## jlaprad

Ludington, MI. Sailing on Lake Michigan and the Great Lakes.


----------



## Stephen.Helmer

Hello from the Kingdom of Bahrain! I'm deployed but I cruise the Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## gooooodwaves

I'm in San Diego, CA. 

-Matt


----------



## CrewInCowes

Cowes, Isle of Wight, England


----------



## Tymadman

Brisbane, Australia.


----------



## Speedycat

Swedish Archipelago with the 1000s of island!


----------



## bdr

South East Pennsylvania - Chesapeake Bay in the future.


----------



## mike duggan

New owner. I bought a boat ( 28' sloop) from a guy who never had the title put in his name. The registration rules won't allow me to put it in my name, or to get it registered. 
Anyone know how to go about getting registration on an ABANDONED BOAT basis? The prior non-registered owner will not cooperate.


----------



## Marknid

Coeur d'Alene, Idaho, USA. Sailing majestic Pend Oreille.


----------



## darkbluexplorer

Hi my name is Robert I live in Chattanooga I am completely new to sailing. I have worked on large boats hundred foot plus for the past 10 years of my life. But now I'm looking at getting my own piece the water. My uncle says that is boat is nothing more than a hole that you will throw money into in the water, but he also find it enjoyable (he has his own yacht) so therefore I am looking to not only him but this forum for guidance. I thank you in advance for your time and knowledge.  

Sent from my GT-P3113 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## FinallySailing

Essex in the UK - sailing from the Crouch out again hopefully soon if I've manage to finish the winter refit without developing frost bite !


----------



## capnme

Believe it or not, there are people in Mid America sailing on the Mississippi! It is not the best cruising ground, but it's what we have! I've been told if you can sail on the Mississippi, you can sail anywhere! So my goal is to sail anywhere. Next month, we put the house on the market, board "Ragtime", our 37 Endeavour, and run away to sea, or see, or whatever!


----------



## 3quartertime

Sugar Magnolia checking in from Venice, FL. 

She's been through some storm damage and neglect, but still solid and making a come back!


----------



## karlos

Lake Champlain, New York.


----------



## Madagascar

Barcelona, Spain. Sailing through North Mediterranean and Balearic Islands.


----------



## skippersmate

Queensland, Australia 
We are not actually on the water yet, but when this house sells.......there will be nothing holding us back!


----------



## Nostrodamus

France, Spain, Portugal, Gibraltar


----------



## Nostrodamus

Hello all,
We are a family who sold everything, got out the rat race and went sailing...


----------



## 34crealock

Checking in from Penobscot bay in Maine. Heading S early fall.


----------



## Nicosailing

currently in the caribbean side of mexico


----------



## Chartreuse

Long Island Sound!


----------



## charliebelting

Marina Del Rey.Have a Yankee 30 Anyone have a yankee 30 they are fitting out. Have some questions.


----------



## court

northern Europe


----------



## LilMsMagic

Mobile, Alabama


----------



## One

Denmark, Scandinavia


----------



## downeysteve64

Sail in the upper Chesakeake Bay, out of Pasadena, MD... Itching to get out there again!


----------



## AirborneSF

OK, Mr Downeysteve64, I'll play, South Chessie, Solomans, Md.


----------



## Break Away

Break Away located in Orleans Marina - New Orleans , La..


----------



## leliu5th

Aloha fro Maui,
I would like to cruise I have a passport and I am a novice! Willing and able, can cook and clean too!

Mahalo Nui 
Lori


----------



## Piratesoul

Hi, Capt Tom...Irwin 33, Daytona Beach,Fl


----------



## theob

Waitemata Harbour, Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## Group9

Live on the Mississippi gulf coast at present. Previously lived in Annapolis and Miami.

My sailing area ranges from Louisiana to the Bahamas at present. Got back in 2011 from a six month cruise and can't wait until the next one.

As soon as I am bucks up again, I'm heading out.


----------



## sailawaylater

Hoping to cast lines off 1st of May and cruise to the Keys from Texas coast. Did offshore shakedown in Feb. Taking care of the "list". 

Dave
Kemah, Tx


----------



## MarathonBob

Key West


----------



## ltgoshen

Beaufort,
South Carolina


----------



## famos_amos

Lake Champlain, Vermont side


----------



## sailkittiwake

Pawtuxet Cove, Cranston, RI. Cruising Narragansett Bay and the Islands.


----------



## SavvySaver

Turkey, Greece and Italy


----------



## Krogen Guy

SW Florida, East coast, Phila to Keys, Bahamas


----------



## Elewese

Northern Channel Islands in Southern California


----------



## Kolibrie

Virgin Islands


----------



## jephotog

I have posted in the past but wanted to update my new local. I currently living in Oceanside CA. I am actively racing out of San Diego Bay, and chartering boats up and down the Socal coast.


----------



## AirMedMech

Lake Maurepas/Lake Pontchartrain in Louisiana


----------



## Wildflower

Wildflower, Marina Del Rey, Ca


----------



## neptunetrace

Florida gulf coast, Hernando Beach, Fl. S2 9.2C


----------



## sandeep17

hi I am from Mumbai, India, learning to sail, other hobbies paragliding and trekking


----------



## rivorsaylor

Mississippi River, Portage des Sioux, MO


----------



## catadmire

Southern California waters near Long Beach


----------



## tika_b

Salt Lake City, Utah (ha!) But I have the spirit of a sailor!


----------



## JamesSkok

I am checking in as I work on my never ending BoatListThingsToDo and LOVING IT.


----------



## DearPrudence

Lake Erie, Western Basin


----------



## Teamstone

Fort Myers, FL


----------



## Nightcap

Wilmette Harbor, Lake Michigan
Wilmette IL


----------



## Dauntless Brent

East coast, central Florida


----------



## sailorguy1958

Wesley Chapel (Tampabay) , FL


----------



## Yachtlady2013

Middle Chesapeake Bay, Deale Md


----------



## fatcatsailor

Minnesota lakes country


----------



## SailingV17

Carlyle Lake IL


----------



## wooling

Baltic Sea - south part


----------



## Lappy Laz

Lake Lanier, GA


----------



## MeredithMcGuire

Hi, just checking in.

I'm currently living in Metro Atlanta, sailing with a friend on his trimaran on Lake Lanier.

I'm fairly new to sailing and want to learn as much as I can, so I can buy and live on my own sailboat as soon as possible.

Glad to have found this community,
Meredith


----------



## Cooper96

I live in South Florida. Grew up with a Morgan 34 on Tampa Bay (and some time on Chesapeake Bay). 

Don't own a boat now but try to charter once a year. Have chartered in the BVI, Maine, San Juan Islands, and doing one out of Nanaimo in July.


----------



## caneyln

Ga Coast! And one day THE WORLD! :laugher


----------



## yetavon

Western NC and Upstate SC


----------



## sheils

Rockland Maine


----------



## Batifola

Started sailing dinghies at age 12. Now 60 with many sailboats, large and small, in my wake. Most recent sailing ground is Nova Scotia coast (SSE of Main) facing North Atlantic. Last sailing cruiser owned and beloved: Bénéteau Oceanis 323. Presently boatless and itching to buy one.


----------



## bona2

Seoul, Korea here


----------



## donjuanluis

Hello people, my sailing area is Rio de la Plata, South America.


----------



## oceanman5

Hilton Head, SC. Morgan 27


----------



## PacificSalt

Home Port-Everett, Washington


----------



## sailrj

Kentucky Lake and points south- like the Bahamas


----------



## Garret01

Lake Oologah, Oklahoma. Brand new sailor/cruiser. Just finished ASA 101 Basic Keelboat this weekend. Looking for some more experience if anyone needs fresh crew.


----------



## Dan Diego

Big bay of San Diego, CA


----------



## broadoak

Our main cruising area is the Cook Strait between the North & South Islands of New Zealand, the Marlborough Sounds and the Tasman Bay.


----------



## bill1974

Bill from Athens Greece.

Unblock my picture viewing please.
Came looking for westelry centaur posts here.
Thank you

B


----------



## Channelside

Com-Pac 35, SE NC Atlantic Coast for now.


----------



## macwester26

The very unpredictable North Sea..


----------



## bill1974

Nice to meet you too mates.

Bill


----------



## dschield

*Pacific NW - dreams of sailing*

Dag from Portland, Oregon. The last time I sailed was in '91 as crew on a delivery of a Beneteau from California to Tahiti. I would love to get back into offshore sailing, but what I've heard is the Oregon coast is quite challenging.

I would like to experience NW coastal sailing. Are there any members in Newport, Oregon or somewhere in Oregon or Washington who wouldn't mind an extra hand on a day sail?

Dag


----------



## Fede18

Chesapeake Bay and Rio de la Plata (Argentina)


----------



## Rossignols

New York Harbor NYC


----------



## Wildflower

Hello,


----------



## atomic_bongos

Currently Ohio. Looking to go to South America on a boat


----------



## captmetatron

Clearwater Beach, Pinellas County, Tampa Area, Florida, USA


----------



## adriana

Westcoast Norway.


----------



## zeehag

am in barra de navidad, jalisco mexico...or right next to it in the marina, which is on isla navidad, in colima, mexico.....will be here until i say i left or something, for now--is summer --i stay put in summers


----------



## findthewind

Lake Ponchatrain, LA


----------



## NS Crew

Halifax, NS
Canada


----------



## gamayun

Pillar Point Harbor, CA (between San Francisco and Santa Cruz).


----------



## DJR351

Bundaberg, Queensland Australia......


----------



## Muddy

Bow Lake, NH.


----------



## Brett Bris

Queensland Coast, Australia


----------



## Muddy

Brett Bris, 

You win.

Muddy


----------



## geronimo69

Long Island, NY - Great South Bay


----------



## wanderlustjoe

I'm purchasing my first boat this weekend, and will be in the Puget Sound/Lake Union/Lake Washington area.


----------



## vashikaran044

Specialization in black magic


----------



## boknows

Americus Georgia


----------



## awaywego

Beaufort, SC


----------



## neophytecruiser

Good luck, Awaywego. No time like the present to prepare to cast off. Good luck to you and your family.


----------



## DixeyJulie

We sail the West Florida ICW from Tampa to Key West, looking toward heading to the Bahamas in Dec 2013


----------



## Captedl99

My name is Ed been around Sailnet for many years as a Pearson 365 owner just changed boats in March this year now have a Passport 42 cutter, sailing Gulf coast Texas live aboard Watergate Marina Kemah, TX


----------



## ladypirate

Hello I'm Dana from Pell City, AL. I own the Halcyon, a Victoria 18 located in Guntersville, AL. I have owned the sailboat for many years. I am looking for someone local with sailing experience to help me learn my boat and how to sail it alone. Would love to learn from other Victoria owners. Look forward to meeting everyone.


----------



## BenMerc

Welcome to the forum...some good info here if you look around for it. Am also getting into single-handing my Irwin, for me it is just getting used to a larger boat. The first thing you need to learn is to 'Hove to' once you have mastered that...the rest will come natural! Good luck with your lessons.


----------



## Barbie8Ken

Hello, I'm Barbie. Long time power-boater but we bought a 60' sailing trimaran a year ago to do charters in the Virgin Islands and have been loving it ever since!


----------



## BrianCh

Hello All, Brian here from Prince Edward Island, Canada. First time boat owner/sailer, we have a San Juan 24,loving this sailing thing,(should've done it years ago!!) and have picked up many helpful tips on this site,Thanks!


----------



## starrider

Savannah, Georgia------Ya'll


----------



## amatore

Skagerak, Oslofjord. Norway


----------



## era

hi


----------



## cptskip

hello im skip and sail cbay va.


----------



## bradleyswissman

York River, VA
Chesapeake Bay, VA


----------



## svRafiki

Chris- currently in the UK, Bristol, with a boat based out of Plymouth, Devon. Soon to me be moving to Sausalito, CA!


----------



## dawnssong4u

dawn.. literally.. all over.. currently in NC next week should find me at farm in Oklahoma and then southern to northern.. CA.. within next few months.. Singapore.. looking for my first sailboat.. looking at 27-40' range rigged for single hand /solo sailing capable.. tons of varying watercraft powerboats small fishing to 30 plus foot ski, wake boarding, ocean cruising/off shore deep sea fishing.. white water kayaking.. jet skis etc.. fresh to salt, lake, river and sea experience..

I find it rather complicated to explain me.. so
I was conceived in Palm Springs, Ca.. (my father, a famous Trumpet player, international jazz musician from Singapore .. met and married my mother who was singing with a group that opened dot The Monkees.. she didn't want to go on European leg of my dads tour.. so she went back to her home state of NC.. where she pursed/followed her other loves.. passions.. Horses, Medicine.. to much to list.. but horses where a huge part of my life still are..) mom was in middle of week plus horse show.. showed day I was born.. and returned day after.. I won first horse show at age 2, was breaking, training riding bush track races by age 8.. grew up 48 states (horse, race horses) Singapore when first met my father lived there for over a year in early 80's.. went to over 30+ schools k-12 and skipped 2.5 grades.. WITH all the constant moving, change etc.. I spent the majority of my life in the horse industry.. but have done everything from but not limited to.. ; framing houses, flooring, to BLET, EMS, ASE certified mechanic.. to singing songwriting.. drawing, writing, painting etc. I have an immense love as well as respect for knowledge / learning preferably hands on.. I say all this bc I am adventurous STILL .. I will try/do anything.. (never "half-a**) I believe anything doing.. is worth doing right.. I also believe in common sense and thorough preparedness.. and then some. I kinda take most things to the extreme.. lol all that being said.. I plan on sailing anywhere, everywhere I possibly can as my knowledge, ability and experience grows.. guess you can see I get wordy too.. so Hi all! I look forward to meeting, make friends/acquaintances even if at first only cyber-ly.. who live love breath sailing! learning and enjoying great stories / yarns! if u wanna know more about me.. I'm not shy.. nor easily offended.. Ask. u can also find me on the net.. google search: dawn Bigelow singer songwriter .. and or dawnssong4u .. that's me.. And invictusboodstock is work / horses 
till then. all my best to all, always, dawn Bigelow aka dawnssong4u


----------



## bobperry

Dawn, did you forget " leaps tall buildings"?


----------



## OziDude

dawnssong4u said:


> dawn.. literally.. all over.. currently in NC next week should find me at farm in Oklahoma and then southern to northern.. CA.. within next few months.. Singapore.. looking for my first sailboat.. looking at 27-40' range rigged for single hand /solo sailing capable.. tons of varying watercraft powerboats small fishing to 30 plus foot ski, wake boarding, ocean cruising/off shore deep sea fishing.. white water kayaking.. jet skis etc.. fresh to salt, lake, river and sea experience..
> 
> I find it rather complicated to explain me.. so
> I was conceived in Palm Springs, Ca.. (my father, a famous Trumpet player, international jazz musician from Singapore .. met and married my mother who was singing with a group that opened dot The Monkees.. she didn't want to go on European leg of my dads tour.. so she went back to her home state of NC.. where she pursed/followed her other loves.. passions.. Horses, Medicine.. to much to list.. but horses where a huge part of my life still are..) mom was in middle of week plus horse show.. showed day I was born.. and returned day after.. I won first horse show at age 2, was breaking, training riding bush track races by age 8.. grew up 48 states (horse, race horses) Singapore when first met my father lived there for over a year in early 80's.. went to over 30+ schools k-12 and skipped 2.5 grades.. WITH all the constant moving, change etc.. I spent the majority of my life in the horse industry.. but have done everything from but not limited to.. ; framing houses, flooring, to BLET, EMS, ASE certified mechanic.. to singing songwriting.. drawing, writing, painting etc. I have an immense love as well as respect for knowledge / learning preferably hands on.. I say all this bc I am adventurous STILL .. I will try/do anything.. (never "half-a**) I believe anything doing.. is worth doing right.. I also believe in common sense and thorough preparedness.. and then some. I kinda take most things to the extreme.. lol all that being said.. I plan on sailing anywhere, everywhere I possibly can as my knowledge, ability and experience grows.. guess you can see I get wordy too.. so Hi all! I look forward to meeting, make friends/acquaintances even if at first only cyber-ly.. who live love breath sailing! learning and enjoying great stories / yarns! if u wanna know more about me.. I'm not shy.. nor easily offended.. Ask. u can also find me on the net.. google search: dawn Bigelow singer songwriter .. and or dawnssong4u .. that's me.. And invictusboodstock is work / horses
> till then. all my best to all, always, dawn Bigelow aka dawnssong4u


Welcome Dawn....what a great introduction.I look forward to hearing about your progress. If you are ever making your way to the land "Downunder" give us a shout.

OziDude


----------



## dave c

Dave from Plantation, Florida for now. Boat is 26 Westerly that was wrecked and now up for sale, now looking for 34 Irwin Citation or 34 Tartan to cruise Florida, Bahamas and maybe beyond!


----------



## LaurenceU

1. Perth, Western Australia
2. Adriatic Sea

I sail my Spacesailer 24 out of RPYC, Crawley in a Western Australia. I have raced and cruised Maggie May for about 18 years in the region mostly on the Swan river estuary, Fremantle, Rottnest and Garden Islands.

Recently I purchased a share of "Seasmith", a Bavaria 42 Match which is now berthed in Dubrovnik. In July, Chris ( part owner), Jen, Kerry and I sailed her from Crete via Cyclades, Athens, Corinth, Levkas and Corfu to Dubrovnik. Kerry and I cruised some of the wonderful Croatian Islands travelling on to Split. Kerry flew back to work in Perth and my son Riley joined me for the cruise back to Dubrovnik.










Plan is to spend a couple of months each northern summer in the Adriatic with cruising options to Greece, Albania, Montenegro, Croatia and Italy. Back in Perth I still actively sail "Maggie May"for the rest of the time (we sail all year round).


----------



## robert lawson-smith

will sail from reigate in uk to st petersberge in Russia during May 2014 may need some assist on my seamaster Kestral 22 for the trip


----------



## robert lawson-smith

going to take her out for the winter so that i can get those jobs that need doing but cant as i keep sailing. So have to take her out to do the jobs. She is currently on the Thames near to Henley


----------



## Gracious Lady

Kevin Mills
1967 Chinook 34
Richmond Yacht Club
Pt. Richmond, Ca


----------



## tiMoun

San Francisco Bay


----------



## Knot Flying

Savannah Georgia and coastal waters


----------



## claugerbaum

Eastern Branch Corrotoman River, Rappahannock River, Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Ron714

Ron714

Washington, Puget Sound


----------



## climbhike

Currently sailing inland waters of southern Michigan. Hope to buy midsize trailer sailer in next few years for retirement.


----------



## Osprey 26

Bit sailing in Adriatic, Hobby Cat in Dominicana.
BC Canada now a little.


----------



## bwturn2

the many lakes of Colorado, though temporary I cant wait to get to blue water sailing


----------



## Levm

Tel aviv Israel, sailing the Med, mainly Turkey and Greece.


----------



## vega1860

Still in SE Alaska. Looks like this winter in Wrangell at the Eastern end of Sumner Strait, Northern tip of Wrangell Island near the mouth of the Stikine river. May shoot up the Wrangell Narrows for a visit to Petersburg if we get a weather window.


----------



## Ric35-3

New c short sold my Hunter 30 2011 Looking at a 83 Ericson 35.5Chesapeake Bay East Coast Draft is 6'2" lead fin? Ideas??? Modify? I want a Blue Water Cruiser??


----------



## Ric35-3

6'2" that is not going to be so friendly ? Can I cut off a foot or so and put it back like a wing?


----------



## Klaud

Montreal (Oka), Canada


----------



## Ric35-3

says quick reply so !!! Hi


----------



## christian.hess

Hi, Christian from El Salvador with an Islander 36!


----------



## mikel1

Sitting quietly in the corner . . . watching . . . listening . . . learning . . .


----------



## Mr. Chef

Maine Coast. Rockland


----------



## Delta-T

Narragansett Bay RI


----------



## JohnJohn23

Greetings from Europe, my name is John and I just discovered this forum, luckily for me it seems to be very informative and help me with many of my sailing questions.


----------



## DougSabbag

Doug & Evelyn, in Boston on a Tai Chiao CT 56 - watching the Red Sox on their way to another World Series!


----------



## DRD

Hello everyone,
I'm Dale from Kemah, Texas. I'm a recently retired band director and last month I bought my first boat! It is a 30' Beneteau Oceanis 300, named Two-Can. I'm working at becoming a better sailor and am looking forward to interacting with the folks on Sailnet. 
Be safe!
Dale


----------



## Whipper

Bradenton, Florida Manatee County


----------



## Capt Jack

Sydney. Australia here. Summer's just around the corner...


----------



## robert lawson-smith

currently the thames but May next year will be english channel north sea followed by the baltic


----------



## robert lawson-smith

and to St petersbourg Russia it should take a couple of weeks or months


----------



## merlin2718

Glenn Vaughan

Sailing in Toronto, Lake Ontario

Belongs to TS&CC

Sail a 1982 Mirage 27.


----------



## starrider

Responded awhile back. The Lady Sharon out of Savannah. Sharon, the boat's namesake and my wife of 21 years passed away Nov. 6,2013. The Lady Sharon will be going on the hard for awhile. To all those we met in our travels, Thank You, Bless You, Fair winds, and good-bye.


----------



## CharlzO

Southern Tier, NY checking in here.


----------



## MikeJohns

East coast Australia south of Sydney. Tasmania and NZ


----------



## LesleyS

Chesapeake Bay for now, Coastal US this coming year


----------



## HighCs123

Hookinup sailing a siren 17 in chesapeake bay crisfield to deal island the tangier sound and manokin river. Anyone sailing this area pleasepm me. For sail talk or local sailing info or fleet get together. Im new to sailing 27 years old. It would be more fun to meet sailors of local area. Hopefully stepping up to a bigger boat in next few years.


----------



## jvonhorn

Oak Island NC


----------



## svhandy

Seward Alaska 
24 ft O'day..... 

And The BVI
Beneteau 411


----------



## Stefman

Lake Guntersville Alabama


----------



## SailingGB

SailingGB are in the Solent, UK ... world centre of yachting


----------



## Roy M

San Diego, California, USA


----------



## svManatee

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## robert lawson-smith

Thames uk


----------



## floatingboater

I am from the Oregon coast, but hopefully the world will be my cruising area!


----------



## Afonso Costa

Brazil, Bahia. 26 ft Delta.


----------



## gbennett

Chesapeake Bay

Sea Dragon
Pearson 36 Cutter


----------



## charliebelting

"Hail Britannia, Britannia rules the seas"


----------



## charliebelting

"Hail Britannia, Britannia rules the seas"
Just checking in.
Thanks Sail net for being a great resource.

BTW
Any Body have any luck with the anchorage at bounty bay on Pitcarin island


----------



## robert lawson-smith

Sailnet is one of if not the best sailing community on the net thati have found so far. Well done lads and lasses.


----------



## NorthernPilgrim

Great Lakes, especially Lake Ontario.


----------



## LISSailors

Western Long Island Sound.


----------



## JordanCabot

Currently cruising in South Florida, but heading back North to New Orleans soon!


----------



## Tayana42

Cruising Southern California. Was planing to be in Mexico but am waiting for the AGACE issue to be resolved first. Then will think about going south.


B'Shert


----------



## WhitingSailor

Auckland, New Zealand


----------



## Tobalo7.3

Georgia


----------



## dew12

Hi Dew here from Grimsby, UK.


----------



## Sootydan

*Hi! just checkin in from Boston, Ma. snowy and cold today lol*


----------



## climbhike

Hope this is not ploy by the NSA to track our locations. climbhike


----------



## CODonS2

I'm a fairly new sailor. Realized a lifelong dream and bought an s-2 9.2 two years ago and keep it in Jamaica Bay NYC. I took ASA 101, 103 & 104 before sailing the boat from east Greenwich RI to The Rockaways Via the LI sound.


----------



## CODonS2

Jamaica bay & lowered New York Harbor


----------



## hoosier 2

New to sailnet ,new to computers have built 6 boats,am building 7th, 42 foot leeboard presto designed by Dave Gerr


----------



## obelisk

Currently North Island, NZ but from Mobjack Bay in the Chesapeake


----------



## Barbaria

Currently, winter harboring in Norway. Sailing the European waterways all the way to Paris in May with a Bavaria 40 Ocean. Still snow here...kitchen view.


----------



## capt_rk

Massachusetts


----------



## CGsailor

New to Sailnet, fairly new to sailing (about a year of experience), and currently in Key West, FL, but moving in April to Baltimore, FL.

Sent from my VS930 4G using Tapatalk


----------



## Allen Phinney

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


eastern lake erie near buffalo


----------



## HoldinAces

Starting from Honolulu. In the market for a 37-50'. Partial to Spindrift or Formosa, but open to new ideas.


----------



## Amora

Thorny Path - Floria To Tortola - Fall 2014


----------



## mplight

Coastal RI- BI Sound, Narragansett and Mt Hope Bay

Barberis Show 30


----------



## mlanthie

*Moving on to our new boat tomorrow*

Just purchased a 1995 Beneteau without a holding tank.
Further investigation revealed that there was never a holding tank installed,

Granted it is a 44' which would be considered an ocean voyager, but we want to occasionally want to stay in a marina and plan to add a holding tank for our black water.

Seen some info on collapsible holding tank but this would not be a permanent solution.

Has anyone out there added a holding tank to this type of boat?


----------



## WylieFox

Currently in Seabrook/Kemah Texas


----------



## i550sailor

HI, I am building an i550 sport boat in Palmer Lake , Colorado


----------



## WaterGeus

Apalachee Bay, Big Bend, Florida


----------



## 930chef

My wife and I just bought a Cal 34 #71 that was recently refit including newer yanmar3gm3, new wiring, new woodwork in the cabin.
We brought it up from San Diego to Channel Islands, and have been putting our own touches on her to make her our own.
Great sailing boat, and it still has the tiller.
I hope to learn more about the boat and future projects from you all that have done them before.
Kevin
Channel Islands


----------



## Canoeguy

Port Moody British Columbia


----------



## noorali78

India here


----------



## UPGardenr

Chesapeake, Watkins 27'


----------



## shansen5

San Juan Islands, North Puget Sound to British Colombia


----------



## Mark1977

Halifax , Nova Scotia, Canada


----------



## gbray

Heron & Cochiti Lakes, New Mexico and Clearlake, California


----------



## Ron714

Sailing our San Juan 7.7 around Puget Sound out of the Port of Everett, WA.


----------



## edmcctn

W tn. would like to crew to gain experience. I have 25' Dufour and a wooden lapstrake 22, gaff rig. use to sail a long time ago. would appericiate some hands on supervision.


----------



## WhattaMess

nc to key west, Bahamas,gulf of mexico


----------



## davmarwood

Primary cruising area northern and mid Chesapeake Bay


----------



## B.J. Porter

Currently in Panama, headed west to French Polynesia by way of the Galapagos shortly.


----------



## tatracy

Warwick, RI


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Wonderinlost

Check's in the mail.......

New Jersey

Edit: This summer mostly will be spent on Lake Hopatcong.

wondering around with no destionation


----------



## B.J. Porter

tatracy said:


> Warwick, RI
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That is where we are originally from, we still have a house there we are trying to sell. I'm guessing we know mutual people.

Current boat is _Evenstar_, sailed out of EGYC, the last boat was _Shadowfax_ that we raced at EGYC and AHYC in the spring.


----------



## capnscruffy

Boston, was lost in cabin cruiser land the past few years, but back to sailing with a new to me Grampian 26


----------



## Hobbyking

Cruising grounds:Barnegat Bay, NJ and beyond...
Home Port: Good Luck Point, Ocean Gate, NJ


----------



## OziDude

*Cruising Area*

East Coast Australia, Pacific Islands


----------



## Etna's Spirit

Biscanyne Bay, Miami, Florida


----------



## Allen Phinney

hello i am captain monk of the wind Rider a 26 seafarer 1979 sailing out of buffalo on lake erie. fair winds to all


----------



## Clarks Hill Windbag

Hello - Clark's Hill or Strom Thurmond Lake, Montego 19'.


----------



## DawnRoss

East Coast Florida

Sent from my SM-G730V using Tapatalk


----------



## cntryboy95608

john and lisa 
texas gulf coast headed to some place other then corpus christi most likely south padre island ?


----------



## PaddyMac

Southeast Asia


----------



## zeehag

west coast mexico, southern, aka tropical areas...


----------



## flandria

Georgian Bay (Lake Huron), Ontario, Canada - south-eastern area out of Penetanguishene


----------



## Matt134

Powell river, texada island, comox, british columbia


----------



## DayDreamer77

San Diego, CA


----------



## Shannon Tonin

US Virgin Islands, BVIs and the Caribbean


----------



## Shannon Tonin

Shannon Tonin said:


> US Virgin Islands, BVIs and the Caribbean


----------



## FarCry

Shannon Tonin said:


> US Virgin Islands, BVIs and the Caribbean


Welcome neighbor.


----------



## Shannon Tonin

Thanks for the welcome....we just bought our boat on STT. Spend lots of time there. Can't wait to get back to the BVI and your area! Few weeks from now I would assume


----------



## Koinonia M27 323

halifax nova scotia


----------



## cntryboy95608

south padre island / c/c texas


----------



## robert lawson-smith

London England


----------



## Destiny40

Destiny is in the warm Bahamas for the winter and then on the hard in Beaufort NC for the summer while Bess and I head to Cape Cod for the summer.


----------



## w1651

Still in Saint Pete Florida


----------



## Steve1944

I'm an author whose books you can actually buy on Amazon or Barnes and Noble webstore. Just look for "Pawns" by Steve Shapiro, which is ahn historical novel. Or, for straight history and photos, "Carmel = A Timeless Place"


I'm looking for a schooner or a cutter to sail out of California and rest in Maine. Or to sail out of Maine and rest on the east coast, and west coast of GB.


Which design is faster the Schooner or the Cutter?


----------



## DougSabbag

Steve1944 said:


> I'm an author whose books you can actually buy on Amazon or Barnes and Noble webstore. Just look for "Pawns" by Steve Shapiro, which is ahn historical novel. Or, for straight history and photos, "Carmel = A Timeless Place"
> 
> I'm looking for a schooner or a cutter to sail out of California and rest in Maine. Or to sail out of Maine and rest on the east coast, and west coast of GB.
> 
> Which design is faster the Schooner or the Cutter?


2009 Pilot Schooner Sail Boat For Sale - www.yachtworld.com


----------



## Steve1944

Charm looks like a great boat, I hope your health doesn't bring you down too low for having missed the boat.


----------



## mikel1

Steve, I'd love to see a pic of your boat! 1928 . . . 61 foot Alden . . . . wow


----------



## Steve1944

Actually it's a 1937, Mike, I thought it was clear -- maybe in a post earlier in the thread -- I haven't bought it yet. There's a closing of escrow and probate to close before I can lay out the money.


When buying a large blue water boat, you can't begin to shop too early. Just to keep in mind, you will be seeing the people you're dealing with later and your integrity will be revealed. 


While I have seccretely decided on one of four, my mind has changed only once. So, I'm taking the advice of one broker and to find 20 worth considering. The line up is now five, with than one playing flip flop with another; while the first is now in the wind.


There's a web site for John Alden boats. His designs have been used for boats well after his first run boats have been built. Some of those later boats and up for sale, again.


You can find them on an MIT website because Alden is an MIT alumni. Just going through that site is an education and it's almost all pictures.


A cutter is like a sloop, but can fly more sails and can be sailed by one person. I grew up sailing sloops -- 21, 36, and 42 feet in three boats. A schooner, which I would love has the sails to play with and the fun is the long reach, so I have mixed emotions about the cutter and the schooner. 


I think it comes down to a limosine or a coupe.


----------



## lastdog001

West coast florida


----------



## Steve1944

Do you ever sail around to the East coast of Florida? It is an interesting, or dangerous sail? Are you a blue water sailer or coastal sailer? Do you do overnight? How about sailing the Caribbean from the West coast of Florida, is that an easy sail in the fair weather seasons?


----------



## lastdog001

Yes Steve,
I have done all the above and yes it is interesting and can be dangerous if you do not watch the weather. If you watch the weather and keep an eye out it is fun and easy sailing around Florida.
The West coast of Fl is a great way to go south. Tampa to Isla de Mujers Mexico is one way go the other is to Key West to Havana then to Mexico. The first is four or five days so plan and make sure you have a good weather window. The Key West trip is only a 18 to 24 hour trip but watch the straights because they can be very bad if you do not watch your weather. Either way works well. From there you can continue counter clock wise and end up back where you started with the wind and currents helping you,
smooth sailing mike


----------



## cntryboy95608

just to add my 2 cent's worth talk to alot of the sailor's about the current's just off shore on the east coast i got in over my head out there in 1997 ! i was new to that boat and thought i could take on the world! i have got to where i will listen to info now! age they waist it on us to late in life! but it will be something you will remember !


----------



## islandgirl58

Hi, I'm Amy from Lake Champlain, VT and looking for guests to help me sail my Catalina36 Sandpiper this summer......


----------



## Davewright

I have a few boats, a 1987 tanzer 25, a 1986 fast yachts 345 and am partners with my brother on a Tayana Vancouver 42 centre cockpit.
we sail out of Parry Sound in Ontario Canada.
The Tayana is located in port Charlotte Florida.
We use the fast yachts the most. The other two are on the hard right now.


----------



## c-28

Mike, California Delta area, Columbia 28


----------



## RickBoat

Central Florida ICW - Titusville to Sebastian Inlet


----------



## mac 2-22

oceanside ca


----------



## luv2sbr

Chicago, Virgin Islands, French West Indies

"Believe me, my young friend, there is nothing — absolutely nothing — half so much worth doing as simply messing about in boats."
-Rat, The Wind in the Willows


----------



## KevRief

Chesapeake Bay
Delaware Bay
Lower Delaware River
Jersey shore


----------



## acs451

puget sound (islander 36 "ruby tuesday")


----------



## Turtlefon

San Francisco Bay to Monterey, CA


----------



## nighthawk

Lake Mead, NV


----------



## RedneckNparadise

Nassau Bahamas, 68 Columbia 36'


----------



## Ontheroadgiv

Seneca Lake. Upstate NY. Just acquired a Lightning hull #13124. Looking for help with rigging and parts. Need a rub rail right away. Thanks!


----------



## CharlzO

Now happily slipped in Allan H Treman State Marine Park in Ithaca, NY


----------



## Charlotte Waterman

New to Sailnet from Brisbane Australia - we're new owners of an older Catalina 36 that'll need some updating. Looking forward to seeing who is on Sail Net!


----------



## Salamander

China, Hong Kong and South East Asia


----------



## Pegu club

Ct. USA, Long Island sound.


----------



## dagreenberg68

*hello.
hello*

In the PNW sailing a 44' trimaran


----------



## Surfwatch

Newport Beach, CA


----------



## Steve1944

Monterey, California; soon to be Handcock, Maine


----------



## harryh3

Checking in from Long Beach, CA; here for the last 30 or so years. During that time owned an Ericson 27, a Islander 36, a C&C Landfall 38 (partnership), and a Catalina 30 (partnership) in that order. Did the Ensenada race around 3 times in the early 2000s (the C&C) and did middling well considering the dumb stuff we did.
Before that bare-boated in BVIs, (Irwin 37), in Grenadines (big honking Moorings 52 luxury hotel with a mast) and finally in Greek Isles wisely using services of a hired local skipper.

Lived a few years in Hayward CA, sailing Rhodes 19 c/b, then moved up a little with an Albin Vega 27.

That's the sailing history to date. I am currently on the hard, but looking for a 33-34 sloop rigged 1985 or newer cruising boat. Sometime this summer (2014) I hope. No racing planned, just an old guy who loves the water that holds her up, and the wind that makes her go.

I would be glad to share my take on any of the above ex sweethearts.


----------



## [email protected]

Gulf Coast out of Long Beach, MS


----------



## Rex @ Anchor Right

Hi,

My name is Rex, my company is called Anchor Right Australia. Most of my boating incorporates parts of all coasts of Australia when I can find the time.

I am a manufacturer of new anchor designs, my first new design released some twenty two years ago, was the Sarca, Sand and Reef Combination Anchor anchor.

I hope to become a regular advertiser (please advise me on what I need to do to do this) on this forum and add input where I can.

Regards Rex


----------



## grumpyman1215

Narragansett Bay, RI


----------



## Richie740

San Jose, CA with a C&C29 birthed in Berkeley. 
New to sailing and just had my first major repair (bad head gasket) which cost WAY more than I was expecting! I feel I'm being taken advantage of so I'm looking for some good advice.


----------



## Griz83

Checking in from Nashville, TN


----------



## EuroboyDC

Is this thread still relevant? Just in case: Deale, MD (Chesapeake Bay)


----------



## BeliDulce

Belize


----------



## ccrasmus

Chesapeake Bay, Virginia south side


----------



## sailorbill1

New Zealand coast


----------



## j d

SF bay and delta


----------



## mrcastro

Puerto Rico


----------



## Kimble

Port Arthur, Texas


----------



## Captain Aubrey

Lough Derg, Ireland


----------



## razar

Fort Myers Beach FL


----------



## [email protected]

Cae Cod, MA


----------



## Rummy

Honolulu, Hawaii


----------



## jmandre

San Francisco Bay, CA


----------



## eianm

Eianm, Sydney, Australia


----------



## jotabass

Sheepshead Bay, Brooklyn, USA


----------



## Sytalaus

Skjeberg, Norway


----------



## Stteve

Hi all Stteve here. I do not own a boat as of yet but hopefully that will soon change....going thru some major life changes and begining to sail is one of them, I hope!!! I have made 62 trips around the sun so I think it is time!


----------



## dss30

Upper Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Sam

Home Alabama, sail at Panama City, FL


----------



## Corto Maltese

Alicante, Spain


----------



## StoneAge

Having a Blast in Southern Belize. Come on down. The sailing is AWESOME.


----------



## PelorusJack

Lake Ontario and the Thousand Islands


----------



## Triumphant

NW Caribbean, currently Belize, heading for Guatemala, Rio Dulce soon


----------



## finnarne

Southern part of Norway


----------



## Alsailing

Gulf Islands BC. Coast


----------



## Juriola

Hi all
I'm from Barcelona, Spain. Actually sailing in my 26 years old oceanis 320. Done the atlantic cruise and actually in Buenos Aires.


----------



## J_Reid

Guelph Ontario Canada here!


----------



## mfraze01

Hi. My wife Joanne and I live in the Bay Area where we sail a 1982 Irwin 31 Citation. Our plans are to eventually sail long range coastal California (SF to SD) and possibly Hawaii. Our boat is surprisingly fast though we aren't avid racers. As the Citation is 32 years old we are interested in known problems and upgrade options. So far we have found no significant problems or deck leakage other than the electronics/electrical cables are run through the bilge and there is always about 2 inches of (salt) water in the shallow bilges. We are interested in The Irwin thread and plan to participate. It seems as though Citation 31s are a love 'em or hate 'em type of boat. We love ours and it is in very good condition for an older boat. We welcome positive and critical posts as we learn all we can. Thanks.


----------



## john foster

John Foster here, living aboard Yellowbird, a 1964 35' Chris Craft Sailyacht, fully restored and better than new. Sailing out of Boca Grande Florida in Charlotte Harbor on the southwest coast of Florida. Cheers!


----------



## Captedl99

Texas Gulf coast

Wife and I live aboard our Passport 42 Cutter in Kemah TX.


----------



## tarry not

Tarry Not cruises the southern Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Captedl99

Gulf of Mexico


----------



## Jimbo4203

North New Zealand and South Pacific. Have a Ted Brewer Corten 42 Gaff Schooner purchase 2014 replacing our Reacher 36 Sloop.


----------



## Columbia341967

Columbia341967
New Jersey here


----------



## tdc63

Hi, tdc here. Proud owner of a 1978 Pierson 30 located on Old Hickory lake. In Nashville Tn.


----------



## reelife

Sunshine Coast, British Columbia.


----------



## Lucayan

Black Point, Exuma, Bahamas


----------



## Wandersome

Re-introduction.... Wandersome... US expat... Last logged in from Pakistan.... Moved work and camp to North Haiti last month. Just purchased an Alberg 37 in Luperon DR. Dreda and I will be enjoying time getting to know one another when I bring her to Haiti in November. Come visit! BS.... The beer is on me.  Wandersome and get to know somewhere... Then find another port!


----------



## SailingVetAlan

West of Scotland, North and East Ireland


----------



## landrand

Marquette, MI


----------



## edlange

Great Sacandaga Lake, upstate NY.


----------



## bhauskins

I live in western colorado and keep my cat 30 in lake michigan. lots of driving


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor

Pittsburgh!


----------



## 23ftSailor

*Wichita KS*

New to sailing. Ready to go though


----------



## windnrock

Currently in Norfolk for maintenance, heading south to islands. Full time live aboard, home port Boulder, CO.


----------



## oceanbrew

Jacksonville, Florida - St. Johns River - 2.5 miles wide! 3-4ft swells on Northeasters, like a lake with West winds.


----------



## chrispeck1950

Pickwick Lake, Mississippi - home for now for my PDQ 36 cat that I sailed south from Cleveland through the Great Lakes - on my way to the Bahamas and points south someday soon via the Tom Bigbee to the Gulf.


----------



## k7el

For now, Corvallis, OR. Next spring we will be moving to Port Angeles, WA


----------



## aka-none

Upper Mississippi River MN/WI


----------



## Seahorse24

Northwest Arkansas


----------



## alaskajack

If I succeed in getting a sailboat this year it will be Prince William Sound and SE Alaska


----------



## SailSoCal

Southern California Coast


----------



## Silverton10

Wilmington, North Carolina


----------



## Bonzai

Based in Brunswick, Georgia area. Sailing season never ends.


----------



## timor-bound

Sea of Cortez currently. Heading south to Mazatlan soon. Jumping to French Poly in the spring and plan on spending a full year there. - Crealock 37


----------



## arild.taub

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Northern Skagerak


----------



## tarry not

Tarry Not Sails out of Gwynn Island / Lower Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## Danilo Kayaker

Cruising area: Parana River - Rosario - Argentina


----------



## Airedale

Back Creek, Annapolis, MD, USA


----------



## clip68

Cruising area: Chickamauga Lake/Tennessee River - Chattanooga, TN USA


----------



## Palmetto58

South Carolina


----------



## Bill-Rangatira

Victoria BC Canada cruising area straight of georgia


----------



## dougsiren

greetings sailors!!!
i am a humble sailor with some fun experience in an old lightning on georgian bay and lake simcoe from the 70's and more recently a siren 17 in lake ontario. 
doug


----------



## ketch05

South East Asia but not for long, heading into South Pacific.


----------



## svManatee

Manatee cruises out of the lower Chesapeake Bay (Deltaville) and planning for the Florida Keys and/or the Bahamas this spring.
Ed


----------



## dougsiren

tarry not said:


> Tarry Not Sails out of Gwynn Island / Lower Chesapeake Bay.


wow that is one beautiful looking rig! what is hull construction? do you have any other photos of her in action?


----------



## elungomez

Crystal Coast of North Carolina


----------



## SailRN

*South Caroina new member Re: Sailnet Members from around the world check-in please.*

Hello all,

Just found this site a few days ago and have found some great items here.

I am in South Carolina, in the central part of the state. I have a sailboat that was abandoned and pretty much stripped. I hired a guy to help me "rescue" it and we got it into a boatyard. It needs a lot of work but I hope to be cruising on it one day. The previous owners had lived aboard for 12 years and sailed the Caribbean and South America.

I am a registered nurse and have worked many years as a systems integrator for IT. I enjoy sailing, SCUBA, camping, horse back riding, and flying. I worked in electronics and nuclear in the US Navy. I am also an Extra Class licensed amateur radio operator. I am an active volunteer and enjoy helping people.

Craig


----------



## captain.k

Located in Central America in Costa Rica, west coast. Sail out of Puntarenas and Herradura. Welcome sailors to Costa Rica!


----------



## Port Clyde Me

Maine (summers), Caribbean (winters), Greek islands and Italian coast (June through Sept.), and possibly French Polynesia, Great Barrier Reef, Thailand, Bali, Hawaii, and Pitcairn.

But, I'll be happy to start in Port Clyde.


----------



## chuck5499

currently wintering over tunisia - sailing albania and greece this summer - winter over turkey next winter


----------



## Myles136

Brighton and quinte area, Ontario, Canada




Myles,
15' albacore


----------



## Steelworker

Roland Smith from West Newfield, Maine. Newbie....just bought a beat up Alacrity 19 to recondition and learn to sail. A lifelong dream. Seams when I talked to people who sailed I never got much feedback, now that I actually have a sailboat I have a bunch of friends and new contacts who want to help. I hope to meet a lot of new friends here as well.


----------



## WindSongSV

Winter,,,Rio Dulce, Guatemala, and Belize
Summer.,,Saint John River and area, <New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## Bjamesparker

Lake WInnebago and around the Great Lakes


----------



## Gaffrigsailor

Central coast Ca. And beyond!


----------



## grnrngr

Columbia River and the South Puget Sound.


----------



## tattoodave

Hi everyone. my name is dave and my wife's is Stephanie.we are long time boat owners and we are new to not just this site but to sailing..we look forward to meeting,,,talking with,,,and hopefuly have a couple of sundowners with all of the people we meet on this site..we will be moveing to florida in july of this year, and will start are sailing adventure sometime after that..we will keep everyone updated. thanks


----------



## wbjr

Magothy River and middle Chesapeake Bay. Hopefully upsizing sailboat will get us to the upper and lower areas of the Chesapeake this season. Bill


----------



## Stagger

Currently in the BVI, bought a sailboat here...heading back to BC, Canada


----------



## ChristinaO

Soon to be Barnegat Bay, NJ


----------



## rsurferboy38

Beaufort N.C & Cape Lookout


----------



## oceanbrew

Jacksonville, Florida: St. John's River and coastal waters.


----------



## Jimbo4203

New Zealand Ted Brewer Corten 42 Gaff Schooner. Senior


----------



## UPGardenr

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Bawdrons

West Coast of Scotland, Clyde, Inner Hebrides, Western Isles.


----------



## jcm

Puget Sound area


----------



## purplebee

Brest, France


----------



## GaryM

Gary M
Sarasota, Fl.


----------



## Advocate777

Chesapeake Bay for next several years and then points South


----------



## montray1969

Galveston, Texas


----------



## futuristictech

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Keystone lake Oklahoma


----------



## montray1969

Galveston, Texas


----------



## JamesSkok

Sebastian, Florida


----------



## afloatca

Fredericton, New Brunswick, Canada


----------



## robert lawson-smith

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. We are going to compile a list of the cruising areas of our members, add a drop down list to the "Update Your Profile" screen and then add it to the information displayed about each member at the top of each post so that we all can get a better understanding of who our online neighbors are.
> 
> Thanks in advance!


River Thames and North sea uk


----------



## Michigander

Lake Michigan, Manistee County


----------



## connollymc

I cruise in the Corpus Christi, Texas area, and I join my friends as crew for grand offshore adventures as crew when I can. I also "cyber cruise" by maintaining a website for my friends on coconutwoman dot org.


----------



## Texas_Cruising

Texas, Louisiana area


----------



## oysterman23

New York, Great South Bay. Sv
Windwitch, 1967 Morgan 24. Sailing grounds primarily east from Babylon to Smith Point.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I317 using Tapatalk


----------



## nagy592

Hi Arpad here from Lyttelton, New Zealand
Rover 680 at the moment...


----------



## Purple Lizzard

Atlanta, Georgia(Lake Lanier) and Panama City Beach Florida
Catalina 36


----------



## Purple Lizzard

charter in the Caribbean
prefer the windward islands


----------



## Danasailor

My cruising area is Florida. 

HB Koerner
Take Five


----------



## Wanahakama

Lake Lanier, Atlanta, GA.


----------



## Purple Lizzard

From where do you sail on Lanier?



Wanahakama said:


> Lake Lanier, Atlanta, GA.


----------



## Wanahakama

I'm new to sailing on Lanier, but I'm looking at a slip at Port Royale Marina.


----------



## Purple Lizzard

We stop there for drinks on occasion. I didn't know they had many sailboats there.
We sail out of Holiday now although I used to sail out of Aqualand. There are several very active sailing clubs on the lake, enjoy!



Wanahakama said:


> I'm new to sailing on Lanier, but I'm looking at a slip at Port Royale Marina.


----------



## Suddy

I am just starting out. I took the ASA 101 class down in Galveston, Texas. I plan to take Coastal Cruising and Bare Boat Cruising in the Grenadines. I own no boat at this time, but I am actively searching the for sale signs on the web. I would like to sail in the Gulf of Mexico initially, but want to expand out along the East Coast and the Caribbean.


----------



## Purple Lizzard

We also did ASA 103-4 in Grenadines/Grenada. It was fantastic! I love the area and the trade winds are awesome.



Suddy said:


> I am just starting out. I took the ASA 101 class down in Galveston, Texas. I plan to take Coastal Cruising and Bare Boat Cruising in the Grenadines. I own no boat at this time, but I am actively searching the for sale signs on the web. I would like to sail in the Gulf of Mexico initially, but want to expand out along the East Coast and the Caribbean.


----------



## Wanahakama

I'm a new ASA 101 graduate as well. I've been bitten by the bug and am eyeing a Mirage 236 sailboat to restore and get out on the lake with. I want to build some time before taking the ASA 103-104 in the Gulf.


----------



## Paga

Vancouver BC


----------



## kimhunt

Hello from Rhode Island! I will be living aboard a C&C 38' this summer and am sure I have a lot to learn. Although this will be an exercise in living aboard, and boat maintenance, I do hope to persuade friends to join me for some sailing too. Baby steps toward my goal of cruising afar.


----------



## rikker

Lake Ontario, Western NY


----------



## Suddy

Purple Lizzard said:


> We also did ASA 103-4 in Grenadines/Grenada. It was fantastic! I love the area and the trade winds are awesome.


I am looking forward to my trip. The Grenadines look wonderful for a holiday. I Hope to eventually buy a boat and spend my retirement (2-3 years from now) sailing the Gulf, the Caribbean and the East Coast of the US. I hope I can get my wife to take trips with me, she loves to snorkel and wants to learn to scuba dive. Actually, we both want to learn to scuba dive.
Maybe we'll see you out there.


----------



## Holland

Gulf St Vincent
South Australia


----------



## JandL Rodriguez

Hi! I sailed couple times in channel Islands harbor as a young boy in a home made tiny sailboat. 44 years later started taking lesson at Norfolk Naval sailing center, and learned to sail a 420, Hobie, and got about 16 hours on a Colgate 26. still learning and anxious. Will be sailing out of the Naval station around the tide water area and Chesapeake Bay.


----------



## lumpy102

South end of Lake Huron, will be north to Georgian Bay and the North Channel next Summer


----------



## Gosmina

Hi, I'm new to this site and love sailing even if I don't have much experience.. Or practically none. Im Portuguese living in the UK and really want to learn new skills and go on new adventures. I'm this week in Toronto, next week in New York and would love to sail to south America the week after that  But if I don't get the chance now I hope I will have the chance later. Happy sailings!!!


----------



## BuiVanHai

in paciffic ocean.nice to meet all seaferer in here


----------



## Our Time

Lower Chesapeake Bay


----------



## GreatLakesSailing

Traverse City, Mi
Great Lakes


----------



## SY JollyDodger

Skagerrak/Kattekatt 
Norway/Sweden


----------



## AndyGGR2018

Hi, New member on here looking for some advice from the many knowledgeable members. Currently in UK but hoping to cruise the world before it is too late.


----------



## crofter

North West Scotland, UK.


----------



## robsea69

Alive and well from Ao Nang, Krabi, Thailand


----------



## foojin

Love Krabi, love Thailand.

We are back in Victoria, BC


----------



## robsea69

I'm in between boats right now. Looking, but, the available selection is not that great in this region. Because of the ongoing piracy issues, Thailand seems like the end of the line for many cruisers. Have you sailed these waters in the past?


----------



## foojin

robsea69 said:


> Have you sailed these waters in the past?


Lived in Thailand for 10 years, most of it in Bangkok working for a newspaper and a few years in Phuket working for a magazine. Bought our previous boat in Phuket in 2001, moored at the Yacht Haven and sailed her up and down the Andaman Sea Coast until pushing off in 2008 to sail home to Victoria, BC. My wife and I often talk about sailing back.


----------



## robsea69

Nice! Would be interested to know what route you took, what time of year and what points of sailing you were able to maintain.


----------



## foojin

It took three years, and we just tried to stick to the usual seasonal openings. We sailed around peninsular Malaysia to Singapore, then basically worked our way up the South China and East China seas -- Borneo, the Philippines, Taiwan, Japan, wintering in South Korea, back to Japan, then crossing Osaka to Victoria. Things broke and replacement parts had to be shipped in, but otherwise amazing.


----------



## Kicka55

Singapore is home. S/E Asia will be my cruising area until I have some experience to venture further and eventually I want to circumnavigate. I have a lot of experience in blue water but only by diesel and gasoline power.


----------



## mphansen64

Destin FL; Choctawhatchee and Pensacola Bays.


----------



## Jalbano

Jerry, Staten Island NY :smile


----------



## Sam

St. Andrews Bay Panama City, Fl.


----------



## seabirdcr

Hola!

My name is Heather and I moved to Costa Rica for scuba diving but ended up sailing Sea Bird down here from San Diego in 2008 and have been running a sailing tour company ever since! Love it down here, 
Pura vida!


----------



## Rich Openvalve

Portsmouth,UK


----------



## Harvey Vaters

Newmarket, Ontario, Canada


----------



## Yorksailor

Nuka Hiva, Marquesas, French Polynesia after a 33 day passage from Panama. 

Beer is $3-4 a can and Jack Daniels is $78/bottle in the 7/11! Fortunately we took on 25 cases of beer as emergency supplies in Panama at 50c a can!

Phil


----------



## dsehl

Brunswick, GA but hopefully relocating to St Pete, FL. Boatless for the past year, searching for a bluewater fixer upper!


----------



## Verdandi

New member here currently learning to sail around the cornwall area, where I just bought my Hughes 26 sailboat.


----------



## s/v Jenny

Puget Sound, Washington, USA


----------



## My Allowance

Puget Sound on a 1974 Laguna Windrose 24.


----------



## Pär1

Baltic Sea, mostly the archipelago of Stockholm, Sweden


----------



## Tripper 17

Mystic CT to NYC


----------



## Tripper 17

Hi, my name's Greg and I'm looking to buy a sailing dinghy. My current ride is an Old Town Tripper 17 (a white-water cargo canoe).

About 20 to 30 years ago I used to live and work aboard an old wooden Halibut schooner, long lining for ground fish off the USA's Olympic Peninsula. I also fished Salmon in Bristol Bay & the San Juan Islands. When I started teaching high school I sailed an old Yankee 30, a couple of Beetle Cats, and some other old woodies, taking our students out from the Center for Wooden Boats on Lake Union late afternoons. We also crewed on the Schooner Adventuress.

Finally bought myself a canoe five years ago and have enjoyed it a lot, mostly on lakes. I've moved to about 12 minutes from Long Island Sound, though, and need something visible and seaworthy that helps me use the wind instead of fight it.

Sailed and rowed a lot of wooden dinghies last weekend at the Wooden Boat Show in Mystic. Also been sailing Hunter 140s at Longshore Sailing School in Westport. 

I need to get a boat that I can single hand on Long Island Sound so I can sail every day. I weigh about 165 & am lean & strong with good mobility & balance. I'm drawn to boats like the CL-16, that seem not only responsive but seaworthy and durable as well & can handle passengers & cargo. But I don't know for sure what to get because I haven't sailed 'em. Barnegat Sloop? Albacore? Old wooden Catboat?

I've already enjoyed a lot of reading on here, so thanks everybody. I'm glad to be aboard.


----------



## bohol

Los Alamos, NM


----------



## Ho Rison

Cruising Area: East Coast of Australia


----------



## Airedale

Central Chesapeake Bay


----------



## swallisa

Marina Del Rey, CA

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## quint

Florida and the Keys


----------



## quint

Tripper17, How big is big enough for Puget sound and the surrounding waters???
I have wanted to trailer my smaller boat, a Hunter 23 out that area. I am concerned that the currents are faster than she can overcome.


----------



## Capt Len

Fighting mother nature is'nt the brightest course. Tide book will tell you when ,. Suddenly you're doing 8 knots in the right direction. I sailed 22 tonnes of gaffer sans engine many miles on this coast.Tide was my friend.


----------



## tp56ihs

Wrightsville Beach, NC


----------



## ImASonOfaSailor

foojin said:


> It took three years, and we just tried to stick to the usual seasonal openings. We sailed around peninsular Malaysia to Singapore, then basically worked our way up the South China and East China seas -- Borneo, the Philippines, Taiwan, Japan, wintering in South Korea, back to Japan, then crossing Osaka to Victoria. Things broke and replacement parts had to be shipped in, but otherwise amazing.


irateraft: Hello from Pennsylvania what about Pirates around those areas dont you have to watch at all times ? I know you cant carry a gun on board which totally not right!


----------



## smoothsailing

Vancouver Island in the Discovery and Georgia Straights.


----------



## Sea&Stars

Hi,

Just getting started in Lexington, Kentucky. I'm refitting a Seafarer 22 vintage 1975 and Vlogging on YouTube.
Click on the "Visit Sea&Stars's homepage!" tab in my profile to check it out...


----------



## delightfullady

Lake Huron, Northeast Michigan


----------



## Hapa

Aloha Sailnet Community~

Gulf Coast, Texas, transplanted from Hanapepe, Kaua'i.


----------



## CVAT

ICW and Albemarle Sound NC


----------



## added2value

From Brockville Ontario, Canada.


----------



## katiejai

*Re: lake superior*



chipahoy said:


> We are from Lake Superior but are in Marathon, Fl right now. We will begin our trek back to Lake Superior in a couple weeks, we hope to be back sometime around the end of june or when the ice is off the lake, whichever is first!!
> Scott & Cyndi Perkins
> sv chipahoy
> www.geocities.com/svchipahoy


Trust you are enjoying the summer on Lake Superior.
If this is something you do yearly-- What route do you take to FL? When is the best time to go down to miss storms? Hurricane season
thanks


----------



## katiejai

*Re: cruisin' grounds*



GordMay said:


> Lake Superior, out of Thunder Bay, ON.
> Bahamas, out of Ft. Lauderdale, Fl, and Staniel Cay, Exuma.
> Gord May
> formerly s/v "Southbound"


Do you sail down--if so when is the best time to start down--how long and what route do you take?/ just bought a boat and looking forward to going south--likely not this year but soon I hope. thanks


----------



## katiejai

Wind-Borne III said:


> We are from Toronto and this is our fifth year cruising in the Caribbean


Do you sail down? If so what is the best time to start out and what is your preferred route? how long does it generally take you and do you go at a leisurely pace or do 24/7? Thanks


----------



## katiejai

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. It's always nice to see where SailNet members are located!


PEI hope to circumnavigate the island--ha ha. Nova Scotia and eventually head south to warmer climes--likely not this year BUT as the boat US 25 is still being refitted hope to at least get some sailing in soon.


----------



## kimanimixon

San Diego, once I get my boat!


----------



## kayacric

currently on the hard in northern michigan


----------



## dlandersson

Currently on the wet in southern Lake Michigan :captain:






​


kayacric said:


> currently on the hard in northern michigan


----------



## Ideagolfer

Washington/Aurora NC


----------



## Untrained

Macon County, Tennessee


----------



## ERic Wain

Cruising area, Buenos Aires, Rio de la Plata, Uruguay


----------



## snash1970

Weekend warrior. Barnegat Bay, NJ


----------



## zeehag

barra de navidad, jalisco, mexico, 3rd summer cane season in same place. soy aburrido, poquito...


----------



## Matt

Lake Ontario Canada. Whitby Yacht Club. Edel 820CC


----------



## sailingBVI

Hi I'm Steve,
I an some what new to sailing under 5 years, I love it. I live down on St Simons Island GA. Even though I live on the water I find it hard to get out on it here. Most all of my sailing has been while on holiday down in the USVI and BVI. I just love the waters down there. I do not have my captains License yet but slowly working towards it. I have done several ASA schools and some self charters with some of my Capitan friends.


----------



## Just Joe

Newbie to sailing and Sailnet. Located in Gainesville, FL and still sailing larger lakes in my trailer sailor...looking to get out on bigger water (St. Augustine, FL) this fall. Anyone need bright green crew in North Florida, lemme know!


----------



## jbogart

Mille Lacs Lake, MN


----------



## BenBry

Lake Erie (Cleveland)


----------



## Aswayze

Long time lurker, soon to be poster as I have finally bought a boat that is big enough that I cannot just roll it around the back yard. Located in Kansas City, hoping to refit the boat and trailer south during the winter months and do some cruising when I can slip in vacations from work.


----------



## johnmclaughlin

Hello I'm located by Cape May NJ. Sailing our Ericson 27 in the Delaware Bay. I have just started being a yacht broker have been sailing for 40yrs.


----------



## SailboatJunkie

Lake Pipen Minnesota,


----------



## Sailorguy50

Lake Ontario (Mimico)


----------



## Patrick.a7

Toronto IYC -CS 27 - Novice


----------



## Sprtakus

Kemah, TX


----------



## Sprtakus

Hi everyone, newbie here looking to purchase my first boat. Looking for something small enough to learn yet big enough to do some offshore if I get the chance. Found a CT 34 that seems to be in good shape ( to the untrained eye). Not much info on these vessels. Anyone have some insight?


----------



## donsboat

Kemo Sabe... Columbia 32 in Hawkesbury River, NSW, Australia.


----------



## Brenna's Dream

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. It's always nice to see where SailNet members are located!


New to forum. Planning to retire to sailboat, "living" in the Gulf Coast area, the islands... wherever the wind takes me.


----------



## indicasteve

Summer live aboard a Pearson 26 currently harboured in Windsor Ontario. Just got back from a 2 month trip to Superior via North Channel getting ready to lay up for the winter.


----------



## All Bets Go

Upper Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Couple2sail

Currently Lake Champlain Vermont, 5 year plan will be Caribbean and beyond


----------



## danstanford

Hi, my name is Dan Stanford, I am currently an owner of a Hunter 290, my second Hunter. I previously have had a Northern 25 and a 376 Legend Hunter and I enjoyed both immensely. I am in business with a company manufacturing cabinets and a hardware wholesale/retail store. 
Sailing has just become fun again because my wife-to-be is fully invested as a partner in our boat, cruising and having fun day by day. We sail out of Brighton Ontario and plan to do so for a couple of years before maybe re-locating to Georgian Bay so we have some new water and sights to visit. 

Dan


----------



## spiral_72

My wife and I are new sailors in South Carolina. We just purchased a 1979 San Juan (Clark Boat Co) 23ft locally and hope to take her out for the first time very soon. We have so much research to do, and a lot of learning prior to the first sail.


----------



## mrw7548

southern oregon lakes


----------



## regatta

Venice - Italy


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## Malcyway

Aloha fellow sailors,

Super stoked I found this forum! I sail a 1975 Bill Lapworth Islander 44 in the South Pacific (Hawaiian Islands). Live on the Maui and sail out of Maalaea Harbor (second most windiest harbor in the world. Excited to share stories experience and learn from other fellow watermen (waterwoman) around the world. 

Aloha


----------



## Lakepapa

Canyon Lake, Texas. 8000 acres of "cruising" heaven.


----------



## Bames

Bar Harbor, Maine


----------



## J&T

Chesapeake Bay & East Coast of USA


----------



## Samardzich

Callao- and coast of Peru


----------



## Catboatfan

Wellfleet, Massachusetts on the outer Cape, where I operate GALA VI (18' Marshall catboat) as a day charter.


----------



## Hugmac

Hi everyone, just bought a hunter vision and are excited about sailing to clear blue waters in then coming year
Tyler and Janet


----------



## Agmaya2

New Orleans area ( lake ponchatrain)


----------



## FireMedic

Lake Ontario, Wilson Harbor


----------



## Morild

Denmark (small country in Scandinavia)
I have enclosed a link to our trip this summer.
I know it's in Danish, but just click the buttons and get an impression of what it looks like in our waters :boat :

http://www.keepsailing.net/logbook.aspx?tripid=a70af01a761546e890b3a4f4db95ad


----------



## Seahorse24

Beaver Lake, Northwest Arkansas


----------



## cnw1995

Crystal Lake, Illinois, where I have tried this summer to go out for at least an hour each week on a rented Catalina Capri 14.2.


----------



## RL24er

Greetings: Having forgotten my password, it has been a while since I logged on, but I am still in the Sarasota Florida area. I now have two sailboats, rafted side by side so I can step from one to the other while I work on the 25 ft. O Day and live on the 24 ft. RL Marine. I totally rebuilt the O Day, since it was listed as a freebie on CL last fall because that was about what it was worth! Had it on the hard for the last five months at a DIY boat yard doing a complete bottom job including removing blisters and adding fiberglass, epoxy barrier coats, and two types of bottom anti fouling paints! Also replaced inside bulkheads that had rotted where the chain plates connected, painted everything, varnished, and now working on wiring. Will gladly confer with other O Day boat owners and hope to read about your experiences also! Best wishes, Leon


----------



## SoCalFoxx

Frisco, TX...soon to be BVI.


----------



## Marcel.Garate

Hello all!

I'm a Swiss/Chilean studying in Switzerland but with the ambition to go back to Chile without the use of airplanes. But, of course that's not the only reason I've just registered here. I've always love the sea and traveling by boat =)


----------



## papapiggymeat

Chesapeake and Delaware Bays and any body of water that I can tailor to!


----------



## argalax

Bahamas, Caribbean

www.slow-cruise.com


----------



## robert sailor

Just arrived in Trinidad. Will be here another 10 days doing boat work and then we head for the ABC's, Columbia, San Blas, Panama and eventually up to Belize.


----------



## amwbox

Portland, Oregon. And I tend to wander around the Pacific Northwest, generally.


----------



## MarineForecaster

Hi,


I am Andreas and I am from Athens, Greece!


----------



## FireMedic

Lake Ontario


----------



## saveriogrossi962

Taranto, Puglia, italy


----------



## jelomaster

San Mateo CA ( San Francisco bay) islander 30


----------



## JWizzz

Long time listener, first time poster. Galesville, MD on an Allied Seawind II


----------



## RooDog

New to sailing, new to SailNet. 
Los Angeles, CA. Sailing mainly Cat 28's and 32's to the "Santas"


----------



## bird song

Victoria BC


----------



## sailingmum

Vieques Puerto Rico


----------



## murrbll

Catalina Sailor in Raritan Bay NJ


----------



## JandL Rodriguez

Hola! From Tidewater Virginia!


----------



## bird song

Victoria, B.C.


----------



## RTB

Port St. Joe, Florida. Bahamas bound from Rockport Texas (again).


----------



## dfny36

Miami, FL


----------



## Sleddriver

Presently on the hard in South central Alaska. 

Sold both my power boats in prep for a move to the lower 48. Dreaming of setting sail in warmer waters with my 'Capt'n' soon after we convert the equity in the house (finding something suitable).

Have "cruised" numerous forums collecting a vast amount of knowledge and info, but sometimes you've gotta ask questions, so here I am. I hope not to make a nuisance of my self with threads that are the "beatin the dead horse" type.

Sleddriver (Dale)


----------



## Jarrodaden

Houston Texas


----------



## Jarrodaden

Houston texas


----------



## Wes Brady

Hi everybody! NC here :2 boat:


----------



## JamesSkok

aarrgh!
Sebastian, Florida...just had the annual CLAMBAKE...


----------



## vinnie319

Barnegat Bay, New Jersey


----------



## n4qij

n4qij New Smyrna Beach, Fl
East coast of Florida


----------



## mbraat

Bvi


----------



## easygoing

I am back. Sold boat bought new one. I will be telling you all about it soon.


----------



## gp nesbit

*Re: Cruising Area*

British Columbia Coast


----------



## Treyeswind

Hello all, been cruising thru the threads, and lovin' it. I'm am over in S. Korea right now and heading back to S. Carolina in 2017. I am buying my 1st sailboat then. Until then doing alot of research. Stay safe all...


----------



## toddbeson

Charleston, South Carolina


----------



## Sludgemaster

Long Island Sound and East Coast.


----------



## johnnyquest37

Galveston Bay / Houston. Recently sailed here from the Chesapeake.


----------



## Golfdad91

Mobile, Alabama


----------



## Jeff Sutton

Hi, I am new on here. My name is Jeff I have a Pearson 530. Currently in Oahu. Home port of Santa Barbara. Will hopefully be sailing her home in the next few month.


----------



## cees klumper

Lac Leman, Geneva (AKA Lake of Geneva). We also have a home on Big Pine Key, Florida and my claim to sailing fame is a 10 foot Trinka dinghy with sailing gear that we have there. Looking forward to learning from this community, mostly about liveaboard life in the Florida Keys.


----------



## Extremerecluse

Mark from Detroit area. I just bought a project Flying Scot. What part of these forums could I get some help in fixin my little toy?


----------



## jjackson18b

New York City area!


----------



## deeker

Hello everyone. All I know about sailing is that you need water and a boat. But I'm gonna learn. Started out with nothing and I still have most of it left. lol


----------



## Nate USMC

Edmond Oklahoma!!!


----------



## Nate USMC

I hear ya! This is something I have always wanted to do and I am about fed up with the proverbial rat race so I'm putting my dreams in overdrive.


----------



## Elenluin

Hello sailors  

As I am writing a book about the age of Portuguese discoveries (i.e. the conquest of Ceuta, the discovery of Madeira) I would love to understand the techniques and issues of sailing a little better. I am looking for an expert to consult with on the difficulties of navigation through the strait of Gibraltar, and potentially as well North towards the English coasts, starting from Lagos & Lisbon. Anyone who is interested to helping me understand (as a complete sailing rookie - I did some research and talked to some people, but still have the feeling that I am hardly knowledgeable on these topics) - let me know!

El


----------



## Capt Len

You may want to open a thread on this subject .My understanding of getting out of the Med (constant inbound surface current) was by putting down deep sea anchor to catch the outbound deep current (saltier water returning to the Atlantic) Made redundant by more advanced sailing ship technology but useful back in the day when we had to row to Atlantis from Phoenicia .Those later Portuguese had it easy coastal hopping up and down the Atlantic seaboard


----------



## piratesgold

Long island


----------



## Crawdaddy282

Cleveland, Ohio


----------



## RTB

No Name Harbor, near Miami. Winter has caught us with strong winds, rain, and chilly (70*) temps......:laugh

Ralph


----------



## Rob Patterson

The Great Salt Lake.


----------



## baiguai

Commemcement Bay, Tacoma WA

I'm pretty green still, I've done a great ASA 101 course then lucked out and got picked up as crew on a 30' race boat - I'd have to look up the make again heh. Done a handful of races on Commencement Bay. Anxious to get out during winter but the captain's been as busy as I usually am so it's been a few months :/

- Norm


----------



## allen jenneman

St. Petersburg Florida AKA St Pete on the Tampa Bay


----------



## allen jenneman

Ahoy,
Allen Jenneman 28+ Ericson, 1985..Infatuation... St Petersburg Municipal Marina, West Dock


----------



## northernsquirrel

Lakes wabanum, crimson, pigeon (all in Alberta). Marsh, Schwatka lakes, Yukon. Yukon river. Vancouver island, inland waters. Caribbean.


----------



## marineverse

Port Phillip Bay, Victoria, Australia


----------



## Beav222

Hello everyone,
About four months ago I started a journey to find plans to build a small sailboat and at 56 years old I finally had the time and money to pursue that dream. While searching the Internet I found plans to build a 12 m catamaran designed by Peter Snell out of Australia. I must say that has been an exciting and challenging experience so far and the research and studying have paid off. I'm very excited to start this journey building my dream. My name is Dean and I live in Washington state. I will launch in the Columbia river and sail to Port Townsend Feel free to give advice anytime. It'll be a pleasure to meet you.


----------



## 2Gringos

We bought a 30 year old catamaran in summer of '12, took us 40 days to get it from JAX NAS to the Turks and Caicos. Been working on refitting it ever since. Getting ready to start cruising. Put our home on Providenciales up for sale and moved aboard the boat two months ago. Will be cruising southern Bahamas out islands ( near neighbors to the north) this winter as a shake down season.

Plans for Cuba and Central America in the works.


----------



## colemj

2Gringos said:


> Been working on refitting it ever since.


It almost sounds like you expect this to end... :eek

Mark


----------



## 2Gringos

colemj said:


> It almost sounds like you expect this to end... :eek
> 
> Mark


I thought that for the first year, maybe. Now I know better.


----------



## wymbly1971

Lake Superior, Thunder Bay, Canada


----------



## Argonauta

Anacortes, WA


----------



## 1soonsailing

H! 
From Fl... Getting my Bristol corsair 24 ready to liveaboard with my Vizsla dog Sophia... come summer we'll be on the west coast up to the panhandle and then down to Key West... Thx for the welcome!


----------



## Slartibartfass

Mamaroneck, NY (Long Island Sound area).

Just recently bought a 2006 Catalina CAPRI 22 (hull# 1139), tall rig, fin keel with trailer. Hope to have her in the water by mid April (official season starts May 1st....).


----------



## reduc

Currently in Rock Hall, MD - spending time with family. I sailed down from Portsmouth, RI in November. Will be continuing down south next week (Snowstorm coming this weekend).

And I apparently need to change my signature.


----------



## Victoria Demontelimar

Swiss family with 6 y.o. twins, left Europe in June 2013 on a Lagoon 440. Currently in Bora-Bora scratching our heads to find out if there is another life after sailing.


----------



## SailingTokyo

Tokyo, Japan. S&S 30


----------



## aliquidlife

Ladysmith, Canada


----------



## SantaFeTrailer

The high desert of Northern New Mexico (uhhh... not a lot of keelboat sailing around here)


----------



## fred1diver

Gatineau, Qc, Canada


----------



## Jim_W

Cambridge Md boats in the water and ready. I will be sailing as soon as work and mother nature lets me.


----------



## Kristtaney

Port Delhousie, Lake Ontario, Hurry up Spring only 9 weeks until launch.⛵😀👍


----------



## uncle stinky bob

Sequim Bay. Washington State. U.S.A. Hello to all.


----------



## Guy momontag

Sailing an eastward ho 24 out of Chesapeake area


----------



## CropDuster24

Virginia Beach, VA


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## airwin

Retired, admiral is crewing on our Hunter 38, sailing the Med in summer. Based in the south of France.


----------



## Mutiny

Bay of Islands, New Zealand


----------



## trunorth

just finished passage from greenport, NY to Fort Myers, FL. Boat will be heading back north in May.


----------



## PNWHunter40

Kealakekua, Hawaii (near Kona) Dec-March then fly to Anacortes, Washington April-Nov.


----------



## hillenme

Lake Michigan, Chicago, Monroe Harbor


----------



## ImmI

Chesapeake Bay.Good day good people!


----------



## uncle stinky bob

John Wayne Marina, Sequim Bay. Wa. installing new windlass, chartplotter, autopilot, caulking,painting, fixing some wiring and trying to get it all done by the middle of May.


----------



## ImmI

Good day good people!

My name is Benas. Some call me Rico. I like both. 

After traveling Canada and spending well over half of the year on the Pacific, fishing for all kinds of sea goodies (prawns, salmon, tuna, sea urchins) I realized how much I enjoyed being on the blue waters. So after that I joined my friend from Canadian Coast guard to sail around Southeast side of Vancouver Island for a while. And that just made me fall in love with sailing. 

I am form Lithuania, northern/eastern Europe. After an astonishing year in Canada I took my time enjoying USA as well. I bought a car in Vancouver Island and entered US to have my best roadtrip ever. Down the west coast: Washington and it's gorgeous Olympic Peninsula, impressive Oregon coast (have You visited the Sea Lion Cave there? is awesome!) friendly north California and humongous LA area, then stayed for a while in the heart of route 66, Kingman, Arizona and now all the way down to Hayes, Virginia, on the York River. This continent is remarkable...

But this is not over yet. Now great Atlantic ocean separates from my home. And my new goal is to cross it on a sailboat. I was welcomed aboard on 42 feet sailboat by two very nice gentlemen. And it seemed this goal will get on its progress as soon as planned departure at the end of MAY. However life is life and one of the boat owners are not able to go any further then Bermuda. Which is only around 1/3 of the way. 

So there we have it. I am offering my service as a committed crew member to anyone who is need of a reliable man on transatlantic crossing. I do not do drugs, smokes, alcohol which after reading post on forums like this I find an asset. I have experience living for weeks and months out there, have small sailing baggage of sailing knowledge and am ready to learn what ever it takes to cross this hell of a puddle between our continents! 

Please contact me here, or on skype: gaudas1 to discuss this in more detail. Thank You.

Keep up the good work and happy travels!
Benas/Rico


----------



## uncle stinky bob

ImmI said:


> Good day good people!
> 
> My name is Benas. Some call me Rico. I like both.
> 
> After traveling Canada and spending well over half of the year on the Pacific, fishing for all kinds of sea goodies (prawns, salmon, tuna, sea urchins) I realized how much I enjoyed being on the blue waters. So after that I joined my friend from Canadian Coast guard to sail around Southeast side of Vancouver Island for a while. And that just made me fall in love with sailing.
> 
> I am form Lithuania, northern/eastern Europe. After an astonishing year in Canada I took my time enjoying USA as well. I bought a car in Vancouver Island and entered US to have my best roadtrip ever. Down the west coast: Washington and it's gorgeous Olympic Peninsula, impressive Oregon coast (have You visited the Sea Lion Cave there? is awesome!) friendly north California and humongous LA area, then stayed for a while in the heart of route 66, Kingman, Arizona and now all the way down to Hayes, Virginia, on the York River. This continent is remarkable...
> 
> But this is not over yet. Now great Atlantic ocean separates from my home. And my new goal is to cross it on a sailboat. I was welcomed aboard on 42 feet sailboat by two very nice gentlemen. And it seemed this goal will get on its progress as soon as planned departure at the end of MAY. However life is life and one of the boat owners are not able to go any further then Bermuda. Which is only around 1/3 of the way.
> 
> So there we have it. I am offering my service as a committed crew member to anyone who is need of a reliable man on transatlantic crossing. I do not do drugs, smokes, alcohol which after reading post on forums like this I find an asset. I have experience living for weeks and months out there, have small sailing baggage of sailing knowledge and am ready to learn what ever it takes to cross this hell of a puddle between our continents!
> 
> Please contact me here, or on skype: gaudas1 to discuss this in more detail. Thank You.
> 
> Keep up the good work and happy travels!
> Benas/Rico


Great post of your grand adventure, I wish you good luck!!!!
Fair Winds


----------



## SandmaJ32

Newport, RI, - Block Island


----------



## SailorSandy

United Kingdom


----------



## svinshallah

Balboa Yacht Club, Panama


----------



## Towguy

Hi,from northern alberta,having a bit of a problem with forest fires right now,our best wishes to ft. Mac people...when things settle down hope to get my 1st sailboat ,either a dingy or a small day sailor ,for slave lake,lac la biche and such with the intention of eventually doing bareboating on west coast(Vancouver island),and someday the carribean


----------



## uncle stinky bob

Welcome to Sailnet. 
Stay safe and good luck with your boat when you find her! 
Fair Winds.


----------



## alittle4me

ft Walton Beach Florida


----------



## AdventuringWeGo

Greetings from from Sanford, FL.


----------



## SolesUrchin

Vaal Dam, Deneysville.... soon to be Cape Town


----------



## SailorSandy

SolesUrchin said:


> Vaal Dam, Deneysville.... soon to be Cape Town


Welcome SolesUrchin

We used to have a house on the Vaal Dam at Marina Letata.

Cheers!


----------



## LoboPops

Seabrook, TX. Back up in action!


----------



## RTB

A long way from home in Texas. Currently at Brunswick Landing Marina in Georgia. Enjoying FREE beer and wine provided by the marina.


----------



## Bob Weaver

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## donsboat

Don in Sydney Australia and I can reply here but I'm damned if I can figure out how to post a new post. 
Can someone help.


----------



## jadyejr

Columbus, OH- travel extensively for work and fun! Have boated my whole life but sailed for the first time yesterday in St. Louis on the Mississippi and I'm hooked! Sailing is where it's at! I'll be getting a boat really soon, need to figure out where to put it though. If anyone around Ohio needs a sailing partner let me know! Also anyone around Chicago let me know! -John


----------



## MatK

Not a cruiser as of yet. All our kids, 7 in all, have just about all moved out. Looking to down size into a much smaller place and considering getting a blue water cruising yacht. My wife and I are new to sailing so while we are working on down sizing, 3 year plan, we are doing our research and making our plans. We are at getting started with sailing lessons using an inexpensive 25 footer as a starter. In 3-4 years we hope to purchase an IP 380 or IP 40 used of course. We are open to all comments both pro's and con's. I do hope to here some of the cons with blue water sailing as it keeps reality in sight.


----------



## Juel

Roskilde Fjord, Denmark


----------



## trunorth

Welcome to Sailnet MatK. There are many ways to pursue your plan but, the best ones involve a stepwise approach that builds your skills and lets you assess your continued interest and commitment at each stage. Lessons is always a good idea to start. After that, look for opportunities to crew for someone you trust who is also a good teacher. Join a well-regarded local sailing club with a wide range of boats from dinghies to cruisers. Sail as many different boats as you can. Do everything you can to keep your partner engaged. Before you jump to boat ownership consider other options that will maximize your leaning opportunities wihile reducing commitment. Chartering with a professional skipper can be a good way to hone your skills and boost your confidence. A boat partnership can also be an opportunity. I am a partner in a boat that I took from Northport NY to Fort Myers FL this past winter. This met my needs of trying extended cruising without carrying the full burden of expense and time commitment. I did the final leg from Key Largo to Ft. Myers with two of my brothers who had little to no sailing experience. It was a dream come true. One of the things that helped me was that one of the boat partners is a former sailing instructor and charter captain. By the time I reached Key Largo I was confident in my ability to skipper a cruising boat in coastal waters. The boat is currently on passage north for its summer home on the Chesapeake. One of the boat partners is skippering with a crew member who is paying to learn as he cruises for about two weeks. It so happens that I am looking to sell my share. Anyone on this forum who is interested please PM me.


----------



## MatK

Thanks Trunorth for advise. Right now my wife and I are land locked here in Arkansas, but there is a small lake sailing club here that offers 3 day sailing lesson twice a year. We plan on starting there. We missed the first session because of a schedule conflicts. Seasoned sailors volunteer their time and their boats to introduce sailing to us new comers. While we wait for the next class my wife and I are preparing by reading books and such and going through a boaters safety class.
I like the idea of crewing on someone's else boat to start.
Thanks again.


----------



## fvalenta

Hello! New member here. I cruise on Lake Champlain between New York and Vermont. I hail from the Vermont side.


----------



## Towguy

Hi all,still a relativ ally new member ,well got my CL 16 up from calgary this week and set it up yesterday in the yard checking for problems,and figuring out how it all goes together ,my son came out for Father's Day to help get set up........and today,although rain and little wind this morning we decided to take it out this afternoon,unfortunately by the time we had her launched the wind came up a bit,much white caps in the gusts,..but then it would be okay so we got it all together( ERICH has taken sailing courses a few years ago) and we're just settling into a good start when...the rudder broke clean off right at the waterline ,needless to say all heck broke loosenot sure all ,a bit of a blur,I almost got the piece of rudder(not sure why but almost jumped in to get it,I thought it had jumped off the pins) but what good is a broken rudder,,, any way course we couldn't get the sail down,boat spinning around and heeling this way and then that way but we finally got it down,and ERICH got control with the ji sail,and me with a tiny plastic paddle trying to steer somwhat ,could not get back to the launch we left from so we worked our way( very stressfull) down and across the lake to another boat launch in around a point in a quieter bay,got in just like it should have gone and got my phone from my wet bag/dry agenda called my daughter,who watched the whole thing from a friends cabin deck with binoculars...all in all intresting and ..guess I need a new rudder!!


----------



## captbill2209

Home port Napeague Harbor, Cruse in Napeague Bay, Fort Pond Bay.


----------



## Ensign Bob

Hi all!
Old boat owner, new to Sailnet.
Sailing out of MI,Mystic,CT.
Pearson Ensign #286


----------



## jdglasse

Marina Del Rey, CA


----------



## jongleur

Why was my password reset?

I figgered it out.


----------



## jdglasse

Grew up sailing on the Chesapeake in an Irwin 37 ("the hundai of boats"); lived aboard in San Francisco for a year in my early thirties restoring a Columbia 34 ("the yugo of boats"), then returned to NYC and sailed a Pacific Seacraft Mariah 34. Now in Venice CA, and looking for a good vessel to sail to Hawaii. Considering a CT-38, but also looking at a bunch of others. Input welcome.


----------



## Stonecutter36

Windward islands


----------



## cabron

Ahoy !
from RIO DE LA PLATA, Buenos Aires. Argentina


----------



## Courtney Williams

Hello from Spokane Washington!


----------



## Gitana

Hello, Colorado for now. Moving aboard our Cheoy Lee 38, in the Sea of Cortez this fall.


----------



## SiJul

Currently in UK with my Sadler 34. In winter cruising from Antigua in my Cape Dory 33. Home:UK


----------



## gofas

Ukiah, CA:sailing-pilgrims:


----------



## linesaway

Hello from Newcastle AU


----------



## Benjammin

Grand Traverse Bay, Michigan


----------



## reddragon079

*Hello everyone from the sunny Treasure Coast, Port st. Lucie, FL USA : )*


----------



## Maximiliano Cahis

Hi there, Max from Chile. Currently travelling in Central America.


----------



## Coogee

Vancouver, BC and the related coast


----------



## Byron Coughlin

East Boston, Ma


----------



## zeehag

relocated form barra de navidad, jalisco mexico to mazatlan sinaloa mexico. 300 miles north and east .
i like barra better ha ha ha ha but repairs are more easily effected here hahahahahahaha yeah right.only benefit is the haul out options. other wise here is much more expensive than is barra. but i need to repair after that patricia cane. she was mean


----------



## monsk

Norwegian coast and North Sea


----------



## CB69

New England


----------



## cruisingcouple16

South Florida / Bahamas


----------



## bramasole

San Diego, CA


----------



## Landwalker

Portland/Casco Bay, Maine, USA.


----------



## NHM527

Norm Martin. Harwich, Cape Cod. Aphrodite 101, AVERISERA


----------



## Jack999000

The Whittsundays
Australia


----------



## jerryrlitton

Semi retired. Phuket, Thailand.


----------



## Somni451

Panama SA


----------



## Bigolesailboat

Puget sound / Inside passage


----------



## StillSalty

South East Florida, the Caribbean, Central and South America, Puerto Rico, U.S. Virgin Islands.


----------



## Ocean_Views

Currently located in Orlando Florida


----------



## gabe1111

Toronto, soon to be Vancouver, Canada (again)


----------



## Estrellita

Mooloolaba, Queensland, Australia


----------



## Danfield

Moreton Bay, Queensland Australia, sometimes down to the Gold Coast (also Queensland, Australia)


----------



## Hildegard

Lake Michigan, Great Lakes specifically Waukegan IL Harbor


----------



## DayDreamer41

Port Huron Michigan minutes away from the South end of Lake Huron.


----------



## mjgill1

Eastern Iowa here. Have a 26' Macgregor on a trailer and aspire to own a blue water capable boat in the near future.:ship-captain:


----------



## Thatslife

Winter weather has me in dry dock in Louisville, Kentucky on the Ohio River.

1972 Pearson 26


----------



## Buzzards Bay

Buzzards bay, Vineyard, and Nantucket sound.


----------



## PhantomJim

Galveston Bay, Texas and as far south as Corpus Christi


----------



## Tgradyv7m

Vancouver, BC


----------



## pellerin

Stockholm, Sweden 

Skickat från min iPhone med Tapatalk


----------



## Wayne Warrington

Haleiwa, HI.


----------



## Paul-Merlin

Hello,

I'm from a small town called New Harbour, located on the island of Newfoundland, Canada. I grew up sailing through the Sea Cadet program and earned my sailing/instructor levels there. Later I found myself sailing on Contessa 32's at the College I attended. Once school was completed, my girlfriend and I decided to buy a 1975 vintage Sparkman & Stephens Northern 29 (which we still own). We sailed that beautiful boat all over Nova Scotia before delivering her to our new home in Newfoundland where we sailed her for three more years. We are currently the very proud owners of a 1988 CS 36 Merlin, which we bought in Annapolis, MD and sailed to Florida. We're headed to the Bahamas in a few short weeks and are surfing these forums in an attempt to soak up any valuable experience and advice that we can.

Looking forward to hearing as many stories and possibly bumping into some of you on our journeys (figuratively only...)

Cheers,

Paul


----------



## I3.Friend S/V Mad Beaches

Hello From Portland OR

Wanted to introduce myself im bryan and have grown up in the rose city. I grew up around power boats and my father owns a 40ft tolley he lives on. I decided to move to a sail boat which brings me to my ericson 27 which I got for a steal.

I am looking to meet people local and around the world. I will be doing a trip to the san Juan's this spring and tons of trips local. New to sailing other then a hobie cat a dozen times. 

Happy New Year

Sent from my LG-K373 using Tapatalk


----------



## T-Fish

Hello,

I am originally from a small village in Bavaria, Germany but already live many years abroad in various countries as an expat. T-Fish, our boat is currently based in Rome and the family split between Rome and Brussels because of the job assignment and allowing my little daughter to finish school in the same school systems. More info is available on our blog (islands-hoppers.blogspot.com) which I will populate with additional stories over the months to come.



Happy New Year to all!

Michael


----------



## Tattonscorner

Halifax, Nova Scotia & Saint John, New Brunswick Canada eh!


----------



## Chrisbb3

Medemblik - Netherlands


----------



## ashsail64

Used to be Sea of Cortez, Mexico (15 years) and Central America (2 years,) now Whakatane, New Zealand:2 boat:


----------



## messenbu

Hello from Winnipeg (manitoba, canada)!

I want to 'amp up' my sailing experience and start renting boats in interesting locations.

In february (2017) i will be in Tampa Bay to get some practical experience. 

If you need someone to crew, let me know!

mark


----------



## Computer_bad

Oneida Lake, NY


----------



## Mike Davis

Sailing from Saturna Island B.C. in the Canadian Gulf Islands. Currently have an Ericson 28+. Picking up a new to us First 38 this weekend.


----------



## Red Raider

North Texas, C&C 25 MKII, Dolphin 17, Force 5.


----------



## Bamamitch

Huntsville alabama - Wheeler lake, Lake Guntersville.


----------



## Pendragon35

Chesapeake Bay out of Baltimore (Anchorage Marina).


----------



## Daddio

Bras D'or, Cape Breton, Nova Scotia ( Pearson 31-2)


----------



## Debs

Hi there,

We are new to SailNet & are looking forward to interacting with you if we can just figure out how this site works.
We are from the Comox Valley on Vancouver Island, BC, Canada & have been planning for far too long to buy a sailboat that we can live on for 5 months a year. There are some questions I have in searching for this boat; the Nauticat 33 or 44.
Can you direct me to where I would post these questions? I thought there might be a register of owners with someone who would be selling soon. Thanks, Debs


----------



## Trismus37

Baltic Sea, Poland


----------



## proflyer

Pwn


----------



## aybeeplus

Sydney, Australia


----------



## Knotty Dreams

Hello all! Glad to be aboard. Hailing from Indian Harbour Beach, FL. Sailing a 1982 22' Catalina. Looking forward to learning more in prep for live aboard by 2021.


----------



## albrazzi

Beautiful Ocean View Va. Bottom of the Bay. Can't really see the Ocean from here but we can see the Bay.


----------



## John Pelkey

Hello, just getting interested in sailing and looking for my first boat. I will be sailing Lake Ontario out of Kingston Ontario. Total newbie to sail power, long time power boater.


----------



## Junglejetjay

Hello,

Just bought a 2006 MacGregor 26 M. Will be docking at Lagoon City on lake simcoe Ontario. Awaiting a barrage of comments saying that this is a sailboat forum, MacGregors need not apply. Lol.


----------



## Ho Rison

Hi John,
Good to read your thinking of a boating culture change.

Unsolicited advice from an ancient mariner: Get some sailing lessons and rent a sailboat or two before you open your check book. 

There's more to sailing than many people imagine. Not least is having a clear idea about what you want your sailboat for. It's often said that the best days around owning a sailboat are the ones before you buy one and the day after you sell it!

There's lots of advice out there on the web, and in magazines and books, and looking for a boat is a heap of fun. Don't rush if you want access to the amazing rewards sailing has to offer. Be prepared for your relationship with your surroundings to change a lot. 

Good luck!


----------



## John Pelkey

Thanks for the advice, much appreciated.


----------



## Adamo0001

Chesapeake Bay


----------



## Airedale

Annapolis, MD


----------



## BlueMoon37

Lake St Clair/Lake Erie


----------



## dylanmcooper

Lake Murray, South Carolina


----------



## dylanmcooper

dylanmcooper said:


> Lake Murray, South Carolina


Although I just spend a week in the Dominican on a hobie cat if that counts!


----------



## julianj08

Demopolis (Alabama) Yacht Harbor on the Tenn-Tom River...


----------



## Neilnt

From Montana, getting into the sailing world and working on a project in my garage


----------



## pduff

Hello, 

My current sailing area is on the St. Johns River in Jacksonville FL. I learned how to sail in Traverse City off of lake Michigan ( Finger lakes of lake Michigan). I used to teach kids how to sail sunfish and used to race once a week in the summer there but I have finally bought my first sailboat, San Juan 21.


----------



## Panos Kontogiannis

On the hard in Aigina island Greece. Before Caribbean


----------



## Doug C

Vancouver British Columbia Canada


----------



## Scott Hinrichs

Lake Otsego - Cooperstown NY


----------



## Dogscout

Currently in Lenoir City Tennessee, but hoping to change that soon.


----------



## JackCleary

Newbie here! Just bought a 473 Beneteau and my wife and I expect to sail in the Jamestown/Newport RI area. I learned to sail on a Catalina 22 and an Endeavor 33 many years ago on Chesapeake Bay. In addition, I've done Tuesday night racing on the Potomac in DC and Friday night racing in Honolulu. Though I have this racing experience, I don't have the cruising experience and hope to get some guidance here. I've already learned a lot from reading your posts - thank you!


----------



## Beachguy1

Orange Beach, Alabama and the northern Gulf of Mexico.


----------



## richdeming

Pamlico Sound and ICW, eastern North Carolina


----------



## Fantastico

New to the East Coast, but plan on sailing around Narragansett Bay, Cape Cod and the Islands around Rhode Island.


----------



## H2O

Moreton Bay, QLD, Australia


----------



## H2O

Moreton Bay, QLD Australia


----------



## Towguy

H2O said:


> Moreton Bay, QLD Australia


Welcome to S.N.,,, good to get a down under perspective on things,,,,,what are you sailing..so far?.......Ralph


----------



## H2O

Hi Ralph 

Great to get a warm welcome so quickly ... and gidday to N Alberta. 

Well, I've had a couple of what we call 'Top Hats' here down here. They originated in the UK in the 60's and were designed by Illingworth and Primrose - a 25 footer. A few have circumnavigated, but for me just a lovely boat on a budget. I've seen some spirited discussion on sailing forums but I'll go out on a limb and say the Top Hat (albiet much smaller) is probably comparative to the SS 34 - if you've never heard of the former... come to think of it, they're not that different to say a Folkboat. 

I'm now looking for something akin to say, your Tartan 37 which I like very much but they're rare over here. A UFO 34 is on my shortlist as is a local Cavalier 37. I guess it's a good decision to have to make. 

I posted something earlier today seeking advice from owners but I may have messed it up as we had an internet outage. 

All the best, 

TC


----------



## Andrew Knight

Greetings all, brand new to sailing live right next to the Indian River Lagoon in central Brevard County FL, saw a neat little sail boat for sale on the side of the road and thought the kids and I should learn to sail, so I bought the boat.


----------



## alanporter

Vancouver Island inside passage


----------



## Towguy

alanporter said:


> Vancouver Island inside passage


Welcome to Sailnet,,,,so you would be Comox/Campbell river ish?...Ralph. Oops you,ve been around a long time already......my bad..


----------



## Nikola Barakovski

Unfortunately I'm not at the sea side but sailing on the Ohrid lake in Maceonia. Hope one day to cruise the sea. 

Cheers


----------



## jackster2

Pamlico sound and North Carolina coast


----------



## dawghawk15

Hello!

I currently live in Washington state (about an hour from Seattle) but will most likely be moving to So Cal in the next few months!


----------



## CatherineinLouisville

I live in Louisville KY and sail in races and regattas on the Ohio River. Looking to relocate to the east coast.Ok


----------



## wdrake

North Florida Gulf Coast, Panama City Area


----------



## Catherine McAran

Brooklyn, NY and Michigan original. I want to hit Lake Ontario on Canadian side from upstate NY around to St Clair.


----------



## Chris Zerkus

Jekyll Island, ga


----------



## hughman

I'm in mid-coast Maine. Some of the members here know the FB page "Church of the Holey Wooden Boat".


----------



## elcidd

New York City Harbor/Long Island Sound


----------



## MunMan

Nova Scotia, CA (East Coast)


----------



## berkesch

West Point Lake, Alabama-Georgia border in US


----------



## David Chin

I usually sail on Lake Ngaroto, near Te Awamutu, North Island, New Zealand.

David
https://davidchin251.blogspot.co.nz/


----------



## essenzacatamaran

Hi everyone,

we are a married couple living in Australia, North Queensland, in the town of Bowen, the top of the Whitsundays Islands.
We have a dream: living an alternative lifestyle on a catamaran. 
Since the new ones are extremely expensive, we decided to build one: we are following the plan from Peter Snell, a popular Australian lightwave catamaran designer.
Recently we decided to document step by step our experience because we found very interesting for our purpose, the videos of others who published previously theirs: sharing different point of views, difficulties that you can come across the construction is very helpful.

We hope we can have a little space on your popular platform for spreading the message.

Looking forward to hearing from you.

Manuela and John


----------



## SinkingManatee

Baltic Sea and the local archipelago, North Sea and Norwegian Sea.


----------



## David Chin

essenzacatamaran said:


> Hi everyone,
> 
> we are a married couple living in Australia, North Queensland, in the town of Bowen, the top of the Whitsundays Islands.
> We have a dream: living an alternative lifestyle on a catamaran.
> Since the new ones are extremely expensive, we decided to build one: we are following the plan from Peter Snell, a popular Australian lightwave catamaran designer.
> Recently we decided to document step by step our experience because we found very interesting for our purpose, the videos of others who published previously theirs: sharing different point of views, difficulties that you can come across the construction is very helpful.
> 
> We hope we can have a little space on your popular platform for spreading the message.
> 
> Looking forward to hearing from you.
> 
> Manuela and John


Welcome to Sailnet. Have you considered starting a blog to record/share your progress?

https://davidchin35.blogspot.co.nz/


----------



## bigdog715

Sarasota Florida is home. Been sailing since about 10years old and a licensed captain since 1991 when I ran an Irwin 42' in the Boy Scout Seabase program until 1996. Now trying to redo a Hunter 33' for use in coastal Florida, Keys and Bahamas.


----------



## jgpalmer

San Francisco Bay Area. I'm not a cruiser yet but I'm considering calling a boat my retirement home.


----------



## FrankAPR

Glad to be here. Jumping into sailing from Washington


----------



## Aki Nordling

Greetings from the Baltic sea.


----------



## ggdevine

Hi, I'm Gary from Santa Rosa CA. I sail San Francisco Bay. I've also sailed in BVI (Hope all is well there, it's a beautiful location).


----------



## Proteus Rising

Seattle - Pacific Northwest


----------



## ARotoli

Upstate New York- Crusining and racing on Lake Ontario.


----------



## clippi

San Francisco Bay Area


----------



## ytquest

TN. heading back to south Florida.


----------



## SV AKIA

Hello all, our sailing area is the pacific northwest in the beautiful Puget Sound out of Tacoma, Washington.:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## svaden

Middle Chesapeake Bay home base on the northern neck of Virginia


----------



## gstraub

svaden said:


> Middle Chesapeake Bay home base on the northern neck of Virginia


Hi neighbor. We are in Callao.

Gerhard

Sent from my SCH-I545 using Tapatalk


----------



## Totuma

Chesapeake Bay

(Hi SVADEN ;-)


----------



## Andre Albuquerque

Hello, Brazilian living in Canada, just got my first sailboat (Mirage 29ft - 1986).


----------



## edd75

Hi. Based in Birmingham, UK.


----------



## SesameSailor

Replying from Vancouver BC, Canada!


----------



## sailforlife

Florida, usa


----------



## MunMan

Fairly new here.
Been boating for 20 years but with power boats. 
Just (July 2017) bought a C&C 33 MkII.
Retiring end of next month. 
Hope to spend a lot of time on the water cruising the east coast.


----------



## LeoG

Hi


----------



## Caterina1957"

I am in Rio Dulce, Guatemala, always difficult to moove the anchor out when life is so simple and easy on board.


----------



## Co_Sailer

Longmont, CO
Gulf Coast 21


----------



## Wdheaney

Hey I'm new to sailing and sailnet. Here to make some new friends and possibly be a deckhand for somebody in need.


----------



## messingabout

Southern Chesapeake Bay area, Virginia


----------



## messingabout

If you get down Norfolk VA way...drop me a note. Am on the Chesapeake weekly...nice having open water year round, albeit a bit chilly at times.


----------



## Caterina1957"

I am in Rio Dulce, Guatemala, always difficult to moove the anchor out when life is so simple and easy on board.


----------



## jsbartley

Biscayne Bay, Keys, Bahamas....


----------



## Yorksailor

Marshal Islands waiting out cyclone season.


----------



## jsbartley

Hello there! I'm a 62 year old Miami resident, been sailing 40 years, just sold my 1985 S-2 9.2, and am buying a 1996 Bennie Oceanis 400. Most sailing has been in the Miami area, but looking forward to expanding to Florida Keys, Caribbean, and Cuba. In addition to normal family and friends pleasure sailing, I do some day chartering, and also use sailing as a networking platform for my headhunting business. (Sailing is better than golf for networking because: 1-no competition, winners/losers; 2-captive audience, nobody leaves till it's over; 3- I'm the captain!  Lots of bluewater sailing dreams but probably not in this life...except perhaps crewing for one or two bluewater passages. Happy New Year to all!


----------



## Canajun

Sailing Newby from Calgary, AB.


----------



## LarkintheMorning

Sailing newbie, and new here; from San Francisco, CA


----------



## mohaaron

San Carlos / Guaymas, Sonora, Mexico


----------



## SeaSquirrel

Regards from Rybnicki Zalew. There is always hot water


----------



## Catboatfan

Greetings, from frozen outer Cape Cod; my humble Marshall Sanderling catboat, GALA VI, is on its trailer and soon headed to where she was built 48 years ago, for a little rejuvenation, in anticipation of a busy charter season...


----------



## korbact

Chesapeake Bay, Shady Side MD


----------



## tjbain

Buffalo, NY
‘85 Catalina 30 Blue Ginger

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Steppinout

Halifax NS


----------



## Proteus Rising

*Re: Cruising Area*

We just got our boat -- we're in Seattle area; but S/V Elli is in Anacortes. By fall we hope to be in Vancouver.


----------



## Steppinout

Live in Wasaga Beach Ont, just bought a boat in Halifax NS


----------



## TwoWhln

Debary, Florida


----------



## SailingSerafin

Hola from Puerto Rico.


----------



## yankeemike

Oriental, NC


----------



## Ladyhawk

Channel Islands of California


----------



## slanter

Moses Lake, WA

200 miles from the nearest blue water.


----------



## jpbronco

Northern VA, US checking in.


----------



## marcofailla

hi all
ionian sea, east coast sicily


Inviato dal mio iPhone utilizzando Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

No cruising ground at the moment, but seriously looking into the possibility of living aboard a 45-50' catamaran in the Caribbean &/or S.E. Asia in the next few years.


----------



## Capt.Montomery

Puget Sound, Washington State, USA


----------



## Freemotion

Whistler, British Columbia, Canada


----------



## SV AKIA

Southern Puget Sound, Tacoma Washington


----------



## scud

SCUD 
Stationed in Italy - RAVENNA harbour - Adriatic sea
Sailing Area - mainly Croatia with my own boat -
occasionally Greece - Turkey - Windward Islands Caribbeans with charter boats
IZ4TCK


----------



## geoirishbox

San Francisco Bay and surrounds


----------



## PsiFractal

Lake Champlain and coastal New England.


----------



## eventtime

Wisconsin! Family of 4 wanting to liveaboard and cruise the world. Maybe leaving 2019. Maybe from the Great Lakes? How does one narrow down the options!!!


----------



## Nautitime

Were in the finger lakes of New York in summer, and all over the gulf of Mexico this winter


----------



## TMK

Greetings from Dallas, Texas!


----------



## Lydia Johnson

Back in Nebraska. Sailing is limited, but just put a Chrysler 22 on Lake Manawa.


----------



## Jagl

Upper Chesapeake Bay


----------



## redicon99

Redicon99 from St. Paul Midwest Great Lakes and Rivers.


----------



## ImGary01

Back in Midlothian, VA. Returned from racing in Annapolis two weeks ago.


----------



## MusicOfTheSpheres

Lake Erie, United States


----------



## peckadriatic

Hello world 
Tarpon Springs ,Florida

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G891A using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael Hurchalla

Hello, Mike here.... Chesapeake Bay Sailing area. Ahoy and smooth sailing!


----------



## SanDiegoChip

Pacific side of Mexico, Puerto Vallarta, Mexico and Mexican Riviera


----------



## Sean Mattan

I'm currently landlocked in Allen TX but planning to move to the Caribbean to live on a sailboat in a few years. (By 2023 hopefully!) I've lived on Jamiaca and Puerto Rico and have a lot on Eleuthera that we've visited once. My wife would prefer to build on the lot but I prefer to live on a sailboat. I'm looking forward to meeting others with sailing experience of this and other areas of the world I can talk the wife into sailing off to. I grew up around water and boats. Most of my boating experience has been with power boats on fresh water lakes and rivers. Typically I consider horsepower and adrenaline important factor in my purchases of a vehicle but the prospect of early retirement on a boat that can take me virtually anywhere in the world is too enticing. So I'm looking at sailboats around 40ft that we can live on in the Gulf and Caribbean until health forces us to do otherwise. I'm scheduling a sailing class off the coast of Puerto Rico next year to get my ASA certifications and want to see about getting a commercial license to do charters as a possible way to supplement income while living on a boat. Anyway, I look forward to connecting with like-minded souls are willing to impart their wisdom and experiences. We know there will be sacrifices made to live this life. Any advice or words of wisdom and encouragement are greatly appreciated. Safe travels to all!


----------



## delightful

Novice (6mo) aspiring cruiser/racer and boatowner from Seattle here.


----------



## Dk5176

Ketchikan alaska


----------



## paolo0611

Venice area, Italy


----------



## ourbob1

Pinellas County, Florida


----------



## JP-M25

Hi, new to Sailing, just purchase a Macgregor M25, a casualty of hurricane Michael. I just got the boat home from the panhandle this past weekend. 

The boat (hull and fiberglass) itself is in excellent condition. The interior needs a lot of work. I just finished taking out the wooden cabinets what someone had built inside. All cushions are gone except the v berth. Came with a Nissan 9.9HP 4 stroke. Previous owner said the carb needs to be rebuilt. Previous owner lived on the boat until September (2 months ago). Then hurricane Michael came ashore around Port St. Joe and filled the boat with water (fresh water). 

I plan on searching the forum for ideas on how to remodel the interior. I plan on doing most of the remodeling myself, excluding the cushions. 

Any and all thoughts and input on how to replace the headliner, check the electrical (came with shore power), removing the chipping/peeling of what appears to be paint on the ceiling around the headline. Or, just remodeling suggestions would be greatly appreciated. 

Best regards and happy sailing.

JP


----------



## lilipad

Bruce and Lili aboard Lilipad, our IP 485 We are in Delaware and the boat is in San Diego


----------



## EvgheniBordeniuc

Bavaria Crew 42ft in Malta.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## baris aktinmaz

Tayana v42 
Marmaris, Turkey


G8141 cihazımdan Tapatalk kullanılarak gönderildi


----------



## Grith

Graeme Smith Kangaroo Valley South Coast NSW Australia with trailer sailer/ power sailer for cruising not racing. Imexus 28


----------



## Baldie49

East Coast Australia, Sydney


----------



## Scottelly

South Florida (Boca, Fort Lauderdale, Miami) - previously on my 27 ft. Morgan and now on my 30 ft. Bristol


----------



## wolfy

Wolfgang Burnside, 72ft German Frers Stéel Ketch S/V Lindisfarne, presently in Louisiana, USA headed out next weather window to haul out at Key West, FL for new anti fouling.
Then headed to West coast Scotland (Oban) via Bermuda. / Azores / Portugal / Bay of Biscay / France / Irish Sea.
Single handed...just me and the german guy "Auto".


----------



## Uncle Bob the 1st

Robert (Bob), Fisher 32 sailing the east coast of Australia, Located Sydney.


----------



## geoirishbox

San Francisco Bay and Delta and offshore on the coast, maybe down to the Channel Islands and eventually the Sea of Cortez on the Pacific Seacraft 25 SV Sunset.


----------



## Telesail

English Harbour, Antigua and then......., but isn’t that the fun of it?


----------



## Jagl

Wilmington, Delaware


----------



## TuxedoCatDude

Puget Sound


----------



## geoirishbox

Sausalito, California - San Franciso Bay and Delta, Pillar Point, Santa Cruz, Monterey, Channel Islands, Catalina, Baja (La Paz), north to Drakes Bay etc.


----------



## Daniel Young

I am from Pointe-Verte New-Brunswick its near Bathurst N.B. just purchased my first sailboat "All Set" is her name its a C&C 30 MK1 1979. I love the water, last summer I got a 21 ft fishing boat named "Le Dauphin" but my long time dream was to sail. At this moment my boat is dry docked in Caraquet not very far from here, I am getting the boat ready to launch and sail from Caraquet to Bathurst. I am really looking forward as this will be my first trip on my boat but I will bring an experienced sailer with me. Thanks for accepting me in this forum, I look forward to reading your posts and learning from your experiences.


----------



## marti2.0

Hy Dan , im new to sailing and sailnet but would advice you to plan each destination make sure you have safe harbourage.


----------



## svensrud

Oslo, Norway and Skagerak


----------



## Cole Reeves

Long Beach CA 1983 MacGregor 25 swing keel


----------



## ARotoli

Lake Ontario


----------



## NicPreller

Greetings from Namibia!


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

NicPreller said:


> Greetings from Namibia!


Some of the best windsurfing areas of the world, I hear. Near Walvis Bay?

Welcome to Sailnet


----------



## Ssshhheeesh

Deltaville is home base, Chesapeake Bay is the playground.


----------



## Captain_Howe

Nice charter in Saint Martin now we are part time cruising all parts of Chesapeake Bay in our new to us Pearson 34!


----------



## fsdsman

Chatham Maritime Marina, River Medway, Kent, England. Beneteau Ocianis 390


----------



## FunkyJunk

Washington Sailing Marina, Washington DC area, 1983 Hunter 34.


----------



## [email protected]

Holland, PA


----------



## edwienczewski

Muskegon Michigan


----------



## rschudy

Marathon and Fort Lauderdale Florida area.
Plan to cruise the Keys and perhaps to the Bahamas.


----------



## gtstricky

Chesapeake Bay....
Eastern Shore... 
Rock Hall North


----------



## Kpbear2020

Houston Texas


----------



## alchahelic

Hello from Gariep Dam , South Africa.


----------



## Stephanie Lyons Chavis

Beaufort, SC, USA


----------



## Scenicrider

*Welcome to Sailnet*



administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. It's always nice to see where SailNet members are located!


 Hello, 
My name is Robert and I residing in Colorado Springs, Colorado at this time. I have been retired a bit to early. I'm from Ohio and s/w Pennsylvania area. I have travel oversea by ships (Military) and have sailed the great lake of Erie in Cleveland, Ohio. I'm leaning towards a boat of ocean structure and like a twin motors/sails and a diving rear dock? Livable capabilities. I'm also interested in Costa Rica coast line for sailing and possible docking for long stay if accepted, retired. Diving stopped due to retirement and would like to be re-certified (NAUI) as a scuba diver again, maybe PADI also If Medically advisable.

I would appreciate any guidance and advise on the dreams this little dreamer dreams.

Thank you

😎


----------



## Sailstrong

Hi Everybody,

S/V Brilliant Cut


New Bern, NC- Neuse River; Pungo, Pamlico Rivers & Pamlico Sound
:wink


----------



## NicPreller

We live in Swakopmund. About 45 minutes drive from Walvis Bay.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife

NicPreller said:


> We live in Swakopmund. About 45 minutes drive from Walvis Bay.


Kite boarding Capital of the world, isn't it?

Is there facilities for cruising yachts, say 40 to 50 feet there?

Do many stop in each year?

Sorry for all the questions  but it's an interesting area. I've only been to Windhoek.


----------



## Lydie Baillie

Alicante, Spain


----------



## Camille75

Currently sailing the Chesapeake Bay, but often in Miami!


----------



## wsmurdoch

New Bern, NC in the summer and fall. The Bahamas in the winter and spring.


----------



## bigdogandy

wsmurdoch said:


> New Bern, NC in the summer and fall. The Bahamas in the winter and spring.


How is New Bern in the summer? I'm planning to head through that area this summer and curious how summer temps there compare to Florida?


----------



## wsmurdoch

bigdogandy said:


> How is New Bern in the summer? I'm planning to head through that area this summer and curious how summer temps there compare to Florida?


Florida is a big place so I don't know where to compare to. Actually, Google would be better than me. That said, we use A/C at the dock and fans when anchored out. Full awnings for the boat are a real plus.

Bill


----------



## bigdogandy

wsmurdoch said:


> Florida is a big place so I don't know where to compare to. Actually, Google would be better than me. That said, we use A/C at the dock and fans when anchored out. Full awnings for the boat are a real plus.
> 
> Bill


Thanks - I've summered on my boat in Key Largo and in the Cape Canaveral area, mostly with no A/C (had a Cruisaire hatch mount ac for a while but couldn't handle the noise) and have found that with fans, bug screens, and sun shades it's been manageable. I just looked at the NOAA historical data from last summer for New Bern and it looks like it gets hot during the day (90's) but cools off at night into the 70's and even the high 60's some. That's almost ten degrees less than the temps I was accustomed to in Florida, so it doesn't look so bad!


----------



## Nautitime

Currently in galveston tx!


----------



## GaryCatalina

Vancouver BC Canada


----------



## garrycatalina27

Vancouver BC


----------



## VNCruzer

southeast coastal area Gulf of Thailand and ...


----------



## MarineDataCloud

London, UK 

:2 boat:


----------



## halosorio

Hello! 👋


----------



## reeddsail

Washington, DC


----------



## Sailorgirl316

Hello from BethAnn, sailing Narragansett Bay and beyond, in a 1983, Pacific Seacraft Crealock 37


----------



## jesicamey

Hello all


----------



## ogada

heeyyy


----------



## mcscow17

Northern Indiana!!


----------



## Bob Baker

Bob Baker, Hamilton Ontario, Siren 17


----------



## ARotoli

Greetings to all from Rochester, NY.


----------



## Frank_R

Portland Maine:cut_out_animated_em


----------



## amasaman

Hello from Pequaming, Michigan on the Keweenaw Bay, Lake Superior.


----------



## FloatingCurd

Milwaukee, WI


----------



## geoirishbox

San Francisco Bay and Delta


----------



## RonnieGarnes

Ronnie Garnes


----------



## digger

Live in Philadelphia, new to sailing, and without a boat. So likely area will be Delaware and Chesapeake


----------



## PatMc57

Middle Chesapeake Bay


----------



## SeragKamal

Washington, DC Area (Alexandria, VA). Sail the bay from Annapolis too


----------



## Jpierich

Soon to be sailing in the Chesapeake bay


----------



## raymond06

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. It's always nice to see where SailNet members are located!


s/v Adventure, PSC 37, Herrington Harbour, Maryland


----------



## Chasbbailey

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. It's always nice to see where SailNet members are located!


New here. New sailor. Thinking of making the choice. A boat, or not a boat. Liberty muscle flexing, air and sea .. dramatic. I'm in Washington DC, at confluence of Potomac and Anacostia rivers. Chesapeake just next door. Nice to post to you.


----------



## EYontheMagothy

Hello everyone. working on getting my Ericson 28+ back in the water next spring. Lots of deferred maintenance to catch up on. On the hard off the Magothy Off the Chesapeake. Thanks.


----------



## midwesterner

I live in Missouri but just bought my retirement boat, a Bristol 35.5 hull# 66, near Annapolis. I sailed her over Labor Day weekend, and plan to return for Thanksgiving.

Then she'll be pulled for the winter, and in the spring we will figure out where we might move her for more year-round sailing, or how we move forward on a fuller retirement plan.


----------



## beatniksailor

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. It's always nice to see where SailNet members are located!


----------



## beatniksailor

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. It's always nice to see where SailNet members are located!


PNW B.I. across from Seattle (never more then 5 Km from some were).1982 US50/BUCK


----------



## beatniksailor

midwesterner said:


> I live in Missouri but just bought my retirement boat, a Bristol 35.5 hull# 66, near Annapolis. I sailed her over Labor Day weekend, and plan to return for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Then she'll be pulled for the winter, and in the spring we will figure out where we might move her for more year-round sailing, or how we move forward on a fuller retirement plan.
> 
> View attachment 136941


I had a old Bristol best single handed boat ever, other than a THUNDERBird, except 4 the Atomic4(gas)


----------



## MermaidOfJuly

Mermaid in migration! Landlocked here in the beautiful river country of N Central Florida,... so my boat is really a canoe or SUP! But I am looking to live/work aboard. I have some brief experience on the ocean, I absolutely want to expand on!


----------



## pdxsj21

We sail our C&C 37 in the Salish Sea.


----------



## Stujac

Staring at welcome rain from my home in Sausalito


----------



## aric1972

Midship 25 aka Dawson 26/ Parker Dawson 26 currently on the West Arm of Kootenay Lake, Nelson, B.C. Canada.


----------



## seattle sailor

Old man with an old boat trying to keep everything in good repair. Specifics: 1971 Palmer Johnson 40, aka Nautor Swan. Owner 88, expired 100 t license. (Had to look up that spelling). Keep boat in Seattle, sail Pungent Sound and adjacent waters when the weather is nice. Don't like to motor but do want to be in a good anchorage for the night, except when sailing to not so adjacent waters.


----------



## Steve Bateman

Asia !


----------



## SteveMO

midwesterner said:


> I live in Missouri but just bought my retirement boat, a Bristol 35.5 hull# 66, near Annapolis. I sailed her over Labor Day weekend, and plan to return for Thanksgiving.
> 
> Then she'll be pulled for the winter, and in the spring we will figure out where we might move her for more year-round sailing, or how we move forward on a fuller retirement plan.
> 
> View attachment 136941


I'm also in Missouri (Hannibal) where are you. I just had my offer accepted on a C22 I am picking up Saturday


----------



## kewlrunninz

Vancouver Island BC, / Baja


----------



## mvlazysusan

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. It's always nice to see where SailNet members are located!


Fl. Keys


----------



## Stujac

mvlazysusan said:


> Fl. Keys


West coast, US


----------



## Xoxonis

Living in Vienna, Austria - sailing in the Med (Aegean and Ionian)


----------



## TPB

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. It's always nice to see where SailNet members are located!


Monroe, Michigan


----------



## Mkinney716

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. It's always nice to see where SailNet members are located!


San Francisco, Ca


----------



## dadybik

Buenas tardes cariño, me acabo de registrar y me llevará un tiempo aprender cómo funciona el Foro, espero estar a la altura. Estoy en Menorca, España y estoy reparando un Velero.


----------



## J_S_W

California SF Bay


----------



## Yachtosopher

Greece, Eastern Mediterranean


----------



## Bmag

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. It's always nice to see where SailNet members are located!


Narragansett bay Rhode Island


----------



## Klazien1711

administrator said:


> Please post a reply in this thread with your cruising area. It's always nice to see where SailNet members are located!


Klazien Matter, owner of a Wauquiez Centurion 40, home harbour Aprillia marittima Italy, sailing area Adria, Croatia, Italy, Greece


----------



## setsail

Boreal 47, will keep the boat in the Canadian Maritimes. Hope to sail in northern latitudes in the Atlantic for some years, then see where our voyages take us.


----------

